# knitting tea party 23 september '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 23 September '16

Well - I have a new driver's license and two new handicap placards. Heidi drove me out to the license bureau this afternoon. So I am good for the next four years. So that is out of the way - and I don't need to show up the 31st with the lines of people that waited until the last minute to get their license.

80° again today - the sky is overcast with clouds blue and white - I thought it looks like it could rain but the weatherman says no. Next week temps are to be in the 70's. It is definitely feeling like fall. Heidi is ready for cooler weather so she can wear sweaters - I can wait. lol

Vegetarian Tacos

If you love roasted yams, black beans and avocado along with Mexican flavors, these vegetarian tacos are for you. Even my meat loving husband enjoys these! I thought I'd share this recipe and then link to some other favorite meatless dishes today. Enjoy!

Ingredients:

2-3 cups peeled and cubed yams
1 Tbsp olive oil
salt, pepper and cumin to taste
1/2 can black beans, rinsed (1 cup)
1/2 ripe avocado, cubed
1/4 cup feta cheese
10 small flour tortillas

Taco Sauce:

1/2 avocado, mashed
2 Tbsp mayonnaise
2 Tbsp salsa
juice of 1/2 lime
2 Tbsp fresh cilantro, chopped fine

Method:

1. In a small oven proof dish, mix cubed yam with olive oil, salt, pepper and cumin.

2. Bake uncovered for about 20-30 minutes at 400 F.

3. Add Black beans and keep warm.

Taco Sauce:

1. In the meantime, mash avocado and add the rest of the ingredients for the sauce. Set aside.

Finish:

1. Warm tortillas and stack

2. Mix roasted yams, beans, chopped avocado and feta

3. Serve warmed tortillas with sauce and veggie filling

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/06/vegetarian-tacos-and-more.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Symphony Tomato Tart

I want to give credit to this recipe to one I saw in this summer's Style at Home. On the Sunday afternoon that I noted it in the magazine, I checked to see what I had in my fridge and modified it to what I had on hand. I also suggest par-baking the crust, which the original recipe does not call for.

Ingredients:
1 cup flour
6 Tbsp Parmesan Cheese, grated
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 cup butter
1/3 cup cold water

Filling:
2 Tbsp basil pesto
1 onion, sliced and cooked in 1 Tbsp butter
4 oz Camembert cheese, sliced or 1 1/2 cups Gruyere cheese grated
2 cups cherry tomatoes (of varied colors if you have), sliced
olive oil for drizzling
sprinkling of salt
fresh basil for garnish after baking
reduced balsamic vinaigrette for serving, optional

Method:

1. In a medium bowl, cut butter into dry ingredients to make coarse crumb mixture.

2. Sprinkle with water and stir with fork until dry ingredients are well incorporated and you can shape the dough into a ball.

3. On floured surface, flatten the ball and roll out into a 10 or 11 inch circle to fit tart pan with removable bottom. If you do not have a tart pan, you could just use a pie dish or a pizza pan.

4. Bake at 375 F for 10 minutes

5. During this time, saute onion until golden.

6. When tart is partially baked, spread with pesto and then the onions.

7. Cover with cheese and sliced tomatoes. Drizzle with olive oil and sprinkle with salt

8. Continue baking at 375 F for 30 minutes longer.

9. Garnish with chopped basil and serve as is, or with a drizzle of reduced balsamic vinaigrette. Delicious combination of flavors!

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Vegetable Lasagna

Ingredients:

1 Tbsp oil
1 small onion, chopped
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 carrot, sliced
1 stalk celery, sliced
2 cups mushrooms, sliced
1 sweet red pepper, sliced
1 - 28 oz (796 ml) can whole tomatoes
3 cups broccoli, chopped
1 tsp basil
1 tsp oregano
salt, pepper to taste
9 lasagna noodles (whole wheat -optional)
1 carton (2 cups) cottage cheese or ricotta
1 egg
1/4 cup fresh chopped basil or 1 tsp dried basil
1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese
6 cups (approx) grated mozzarella cheese

Method:

1. Cook noodles according to pkg directions. Cover pot loosely with lid to drain most of the water, add some cold water to cover the cooked noodles while they stand.

2. Cook onion, garlic, carrot, celery and mushrooms and red pepper for about 5 minutes. Add tomatoes (cutting through them with spoon) and seasonings.

3. Simmer 10 minutes adding broccoli near the end. Set aside.

4. In a small bowl, mix cottage or ricotta cheese, egg, basil and Parmesan.

5. In a 9X13 Pyrex pan, layer 3 noodles, 1/2 the vegetable mix, 1/2 the cottage cheese mix and 1/2 of the mozzarella cheese.

6. Repeat and finish with noodles and cheese on top.

7. Cover with aluminum foil and bake at 350 F for 30 minutes.

8. Uncover and continue baking about 10 more minutes or until cheese is melted and bubbly.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Spinach with Eggs

I thought I'd remind readers of this unique dish that my mother often made (minus the mushrooms) when I was growing up. We always had it with pan fried potatoes and that is how we continue to like it. It can be served as a meatless dinner or a brunch dish.

Ingredients:

2 Tbsp butter, divided
1 cup fresh mushrooms, sliced
10 - 12 cups fresh spinach, roughly chopped (about 275g) OR 1 pkg frozen, thawed
4 - 5 eggs 
salt and pepper to taste

Method:

1. Butter a small Pyrex dish such as a pie plate and preheat oven to 375 F.

2. In sauté pan, cook mushrooms in a little butter until juices disappear. Dish into pie plate.

3. Cook spinach in a large pot with a small amount of water, just enough to steam it until it shrinks down (a few minutes).

4. Remove any excess water and spread on top of mushrooms in pie plate. (If using frozen spinach, no need to steam if it's thawed completely.)

5. Season with salt and dot with butter.

6. Crack eggs on top.

7. Bake at 375 F about 15 minutes or until done to your preference.

8. When the egg whites turn white, watch yolks carefully if you want them a little runny.

9. Serve with a hash brown casserole, on plain hashbrowns or toasted English muffin.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Schwartzies

This hash brown dish takes a few minutes to mix and is a good addition to a brunch or main meal. Last Sunday morning I added some peeled and cut farmer sausage in a separate dish with a little water. I covered both dishes, pre-set the oven and we came home to a ready meal.

Ingredients:

1 (2 lb) frozen hash browns
2 cans cream of mushroom
1 cup sour cream
2 tsp. fine onion flakes
1/2 tsp salt,
pepper
2 cups grated cheese
sprinkle Parmesan cheese
paprika

Method:

1. Mix all ingredients in a bowl, then spread into 9 X 13 Pyrex dish. For four people I did half the recipe in a 1 quart casserole dish.

2. Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese and paprika.

3. Bake 1 hour at 375F.

Variation: Add cubed cooked ham or bacon bits.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Roasted Mushroom Soup

If you've told yourself a long time ago that you do not care for mushroom soup, you simply must try again! I'm speaking from personal experience and now I love, first, the aroma that comes with the roasting and cooking of this soup and, secondly, the fresh homemade flavor. The ingredients are simple and mostly good for you!

serves 2 - 4 as a meal, with a sandwich, or 6 - 8 as an appetizer

Ingredients:

1 - 1 1/2 lbs mushrooms of choice (about 5 cups)
2 Tbsp olive oil
3 Tbsp butter
1 large onion, chopped
2 cloves garlic
1 Tbsp fresh thyme leaves
1/2 cup light cream (coffee cream)
2 cups chicken or vegetable broth 
fresh lemon juice and pepper

Method:

1. Clean and chop mushrooms in half. Drizzle with olive oil and roast at 400 F for 15-20 minutes, stirring a couple of times.

2. Meanwhile, melt butter in large skillet and cook onion, stirring until golden brown.

3. Add crushed garlic and thyme, stirring for one more minute. Set aside.

4. Add roasted mushrooms to onions and continue to cool down with cream.

5. Blend in blender or food processor until just blended.

6. Pour into medium sized pot or back into skillet. Add broth and bring to boil.

7. Just before serving, add a squeeze of lemon juice and freshly ground pepper.

Hints: (1) freeze fresh thyme and simply strip off as much as you need for a recipe. (2) peel dry mushrooms to remove dirt. (3) for broth, try using better-than-bouillon in a jar and dissolve in boiling water. It keeps well in the fridge and is always fresh.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Spicy Black Bean Flautas

Flautas is the given name for these tightly wrapped and filled flour tortillas. If you wrap them as corn tortillas they would be called taquitas. Traditionally they would be deep fried, but these are baked.

Ingredients:

10 - 12 small flour tortillas (7 inch)
1 cup black beans
1 cup steamed corn
2 Tbsp parsley, chopped fine
1/2 fresh jalapeno, chopped fine (optional) 
1/2 tsp cumin
1 1/2 cups Mexican blend cheese, divided
3 Tbsp mayonnaise
1 - 3 tsp Sambal Oelek chili paste (depending how much spice you like)
oil for spraying and brushing

Method:

Preheat oven to 400 F

1. Line a baking sheet with foil or parchment paper and spray with oil

2. Combine beans, corn, parsley, jalapeno, cumin and 11/4 cups cheese

3. Mix mayonnaise and Sambal; spread about a rounded tsp on each tortilla.

4. Spoon about 2 rounded tablespoons of bean mix on each tortilla, then wrap. I fold over in half, tuck tight and roll.

5. Lay side by side on prepared pan. You can stick a toothpick in them if that makes it easier.

6. Brush with olive oil and sprinkle lightly with cheese.

7. Bake for about 12 minutes until golden.

8. Serve with guacamole, salsa and sour cream.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Tortellini and Cauliflower Bake

Serves 5

Ingredients:

4 cups cauliflower, cut bite size
1 (350 g / 12 oz) package tortellini of choice
1 (280 g/ 10 oz) package fresh spinach
1 1/2 cups combination of mozzarella, cheddar and Monterrey Jack Cheese 
2 Roma tomatoes, sliced
freeze dried basil

Cheese Sauce:

3 Tbsp butter
2 cloves garlic, crushed
3 Tbsp flour
2 cups milk
1/2 tsp salt
1 1/2 cups combination of mozzarella, cheddar and Monterrey Jack Cheese
1 tsp freeze dried basil

Method:

1. Bring a large pot of salted water to boil.

2. In the meantime, in a saucepan, melt butter, stir in garlic and cook 30 seconds, stirring.

3. Add flour, stirring in with whisk, gradually adding the milk and stirring until smooth. Add salt, cheese and basil and continue stirring until bubbly. Set aside.

4. To boiling water in large pot, add cauliflower and bring to boil again, then add tortellini.

5. Bring to boil once more, cooking cauliflower and tortellini 5 minutes, then add spinach and cook until wilted.

6. Drain and transfer pasta and vegetables into 2.5 liter /quart oven proof dish.

7. Pour cheese sauce over top and mix in. Top with grated cheese and tomatoes. Sprinkle with extra basil.

8. Bake at 375 F for 20 - 30 minutes.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Pork Chalupas

"A simple slow cooker meal! Great for small gatherings because it makes a ton. Freezes well too for quick meals later."

Recipe by Stefani Ferguson
9 h 15 m
16 servings @474 cals/serv

Ingredient

1 (4 pound) pork shoulder roast
1 pound dried pinto beans
3 (4 ounce) cans diced green chile peppers
2 tablespoons chili powder
2 tablespoons ground cumin
2 tablespoons salt
2 tablespoons dried oregano
2 tablespoons garlic powder
16 flour tortillas

Directions

1. Place the roast inside a slow cooker coated with cooking spray.

2. In a separate bowl, stir together the beans, 2 cans of the chile peppers, chili powder, cumin, salt, oregano, and garlic powder. Pour the whole mixture over the roast, and add enough water so that the roast is mostly covered. Jiggle the roast a little to get some of the liquid underneath.

3. Cover, and cook on Low for 8 to 9 hours. Check after about 5 hours to make sure the beans have not absorbed all of the liquid. Add more water if necessary 1 cup at a time. Use just enough to keep the beans from drying out.

5. When the roast is fork-tender, remove it from the slow cooker, and place on a cutting board. Remove any bone and fat, then shred with forks.

6. Return to the slow cooker, and stir in the remaining can of green chilies. Heat through, and serve with flour tortillas and your favorite toppings.

Easy Cleanup: Try using a liner in your slow cooker for easier cleanup

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/77154/pork-chalupas

Strawberry Pudding Cake

This dessert would be great to serve for this or any celebration. This is an easy dessert to make with fresh fruit that is in season be it strawberry, blueberry or rhubarb. It's good alone or with whipped cream or ice cream.

Ingredients

2 cups sliced fresh strawberry or other fresh fruit
1/2 cup sugar
3 tablespoons butter, softened
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup milk
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon almond extract
1 cup sifted flour
1/2 cup sugar
1 tablespoon cornstarch
2/3 cup boiling water

Instructions

1. Cover the bottom of an 8 or 9 inch lightly greased square pan with fruit.

2. Mix 3/4 cup sugar, butter, baking powder, salt, extracts, milk and flour together. Spread evenly over the fruit.

3. Mix remaining sugar and cornstarch; sprinkle over mixture in pan.

4. Pour boiling water over the top. (This creates the glaze on the top of the cake and the pudding at the bottom).

5. Bake at 375° for 45 minutes.

6. You can serve warm in a bowl with ice cream, or let it cool a bit and serve it on a plate with ice cream or whipped cream.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/07/stawberry-pudding-cake.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It has been a difficult week for some of us.
*Kiwifrau *(Lynnette) says the results of her blood work seem okay.
Daralene *Casmeregma* and her DH travelled to farewell a dear friend who has since died.
*RookieRetiree* (Jeanette)'s DH is convalescing and will be back at work on Monday.
*Budasha* (Liz) was wearing flipflops, tripped and fell
Melody *Gagesmom* has been reunited with some of her boxes of yarn.
*Busyworkerbee* (Heather) seems certain to have to move, and may not be able to have her dog with her.
*JHeiens* (Ohio Joy) Tim and DH are travelling to a reunion, and the kitchen at The Elms is almost completed.
While on the subject of kitchens *Gweniepooh* is having a kitchen upgrade hopefully by Christmas.
*Bonnie7591* is very concerned about the health of DS#2
The saddest item of news to report however is the death of Sonja's *Swedenme* darling oldest boy, Simon, earlier in the week. Our thoughts and prayers are with the whole family, I am sure, at this hardest of times for any parent.

PHOTOS by KateB
1 - *Gagesmom* - Knitting on Harry Potter
2 - *Gagesmom* - Lexi and pumpkin hat
5 - *Swedenme* - Lilies
5 - *Bonnie* - Amaryllis 
6 - *Swedenme* - Sonja's garden - before & after
7 - *Gagesmom* - China
8 - *Kehinkle* - Ott light
9 - *Gagesmom* - 'Max' baby jacket
9 - *Pacer* - Polar bear sweater
13 - *Cashmeregma* - August mitten
16 - *Budasha* - Cattlyea orchid
19 - *Raylin* - Tote bags
19 - *Swedenme* - Baby cardigan
21 - *Gagesmom * - Hug boots
32 - *Gagesmom* - Boxes of yarn!
34 - *Pacer* - Matthew's Christmas drawing
42 - *Kate* - Emigres to New Zealand, 1952
44 - *Gagesmom* - Mimosa baby cardigan jacket 
52 - *Kehinkle* - Square needles/Tuesday Morning purchases
52 - *Swedenme* - Blumenschuhchen (link)
52 - *Gagesmom* - Marianna Mel set
55 - *Darowil* - Kitchener bun / Socks
59 - *Gagesmom* - Deuce, Tank & Badger
61 - *Sassafras* - Fall colors on aspen in the High Sierras

SAM'S RECIPES are on pages....
*8, 33, 34, 40, 54, 55 and 72*

CRAFTS
5 - *Rookie* - How to crochet a dishcloth (link)
7 - *Bonnie* - Carron cakes/Maths of knitting & crochet (links)
17 - *Cashmeregma* - Picking up stitches from waste yarn
18 - *Cashmeregma* - Picking up stitches from waste yarn (link)
23 - *Bonnie* - Better dorm boots lace edition (link)
33 - *Swedenme* - Hazelnut stitch (link)
36 - *Gwen* - Cob-nut stitch (link)
62 - *Sam* - Little Bibi baby jacket & hat (link)

OTHERS
14 - *Darowil* - Gumnut babies (link)
24 - *Sam* - Funnies
52 - *Lurker* - Funnies
62 - *Flyty1n* - Carfentanil warning (link)
62 - *Sam* - Rapid laundry washer (link)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was really quick julie - you must have been watching. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was really quick julie - you must have been watching. --- sam


Hovering Sam, hovering- it is a good time of day for me just on 9 a.m..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for getting us started Sam. I started to post earlier some pictures but remembered it was Friday and didn't want to mess up the summary ladies by adding something last minute. Anyway, we had a pretty good limb from one of the oak trees just snap and fall. Never had one do that unless there was high winds or a storm or lightning. Anyway, here's a picture of it. Also a shot of Alice playing with a glove I blew up to occupy her time when I had to isolate her before doing the dna test and a pic of one of my kitties...Sox.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for getting us started Sam. I started to post earlier some pictures but remembered it was Friday and didn't want to mess up the summary ladies by adding something last minute. Anyway, we had a pretty good limb from one of the oak trees just snap and fall. Never had one do that unless there was high winds or a storm or lightning. Anyway, here's a picture of it. Also a shot of Alice playing with a glove I blew up to occupy her time when I had to isolate her before doing the dna test and a pic of one of my kitties...Sox.


Is Sox a boy or a girl!? It will be interesting when you get the result of Alice's DNA test!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Evening Sam and Julie . 
I'm definitely one of the ones who don't like mushroom soup but I may have a try at strawberry pudding . 
I'm thinking of banning the postman from delivering certain letters from my house after the last 2 days first one I got was a letter saying they didn't have all the correct information about husbands medical details took me ages to sort out after being put on hold and then through to different departments and today surprise surprise I get a letter from the council offices wanting details and information that they already have but claim they haven't . I am seriously thinking of banging a few heads together when I go to that place on Monday . Well at least they were not threatening to take me to court this time . Maybe I should take them to court for being so incompetent


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for getting us started Sam. I started to post earlier some pictures but remembered it was Friday and didn't want to mess up the summary ladies by adding something last minute. Anyway, we had a pretty good limb from one of the oak trees just snap and fall. Never had one do that unless there was high winds or a storm or lightning. Anyway, here's a picture of it. Also a shot of Alice playing with a glove I blew up to occupy her time when I had to isolate her before doing the dna test and a pic of one of my kitties...Sox.


Cute pictures Gwen hope the glove didn't go pop


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and Julie .
> I'm definitely one of the ones who don't like mushroom soup but I may have a try at strawberry pudding .
> I'm thinking of banning the postman from delivering certain letters from my house after the last 2 days first one I got was a letter saying they didn't have all the correct information about husbands medical details took me ages to sort out after being put on hold and then through to different departments and today surprise surprise I get a letter from the council offices wanting details and information that they already have but claim they haven't . I am seriously thinking of banging a few heads together when I go to that place on Monday . Well at least they were not threatening to take me to court this time . Maybe I should take them to court for being so incompetent


They really are incompetent, Sonja- you could well do without it right now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, pretty big limb. Glad it didn't hurt anything.
Did some housework, went to library, Maya and I had nice half hour walk. Making headway on the craft room.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for opening. The chalupas sound great. Love them. And I can have mine on corn tortillas.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, pretty big limb. Glad it didn't hurt anything.
> Did some housework, went to library, Maya and I had nice half hour walk. Making headway on the craft room.


I've been doing housework too but not walking mishka as sons have been taking her . Hope you take some pictures of your craft room


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful animals gwen - anxious to hear about alice. that was quite a limb. we have to dead trees in the "south lawn" that i am expecting to come down in a stiff wind this winter. actually i hope they come down this winter. saves us having to take them down. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for getting us started Sam. I started to post earlier some pictures but remembered it was Friday and didn't want to mess up the summary ladies by adding something last minute. Anyway, we had a pretty good limb from one of the oak trees just snap and fall. Never had one do that unless there was high winds or a storm or lightning. Anyway, here's a picture of it. Also a shot of Alice playing with a glove I blew up to occupy her time when I had to isolate her before doing the dna test and a pic of one of my kitties...Sox.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Greetings to you all from the lake. I am given two weekends off per semester, and Chef Donna is being house mom for me. It is gorgeous here! Leaves are starting to turn color. Sam, recipes sound wonderful as usual. I would love to try the mushroom soup.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - sometimes the right hand knoweth not what the left hand is doing. raise a little hell this time. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and Julie .
> I'm definitely one of the ones who don't like mushroom soup but I may have a try at strawberry pudding .
> I'm thinking of banning the postman from delivering certain letters from my house after the last 2 days first one I got was a letter saying they didn't have all the correct information about husbands medical details took me ages to sort out after being put on hold and then through to different departments and today surprise surprise I get a letter from the council offices wanting details and information that they already have but claim they haven't . I am seriously thinking of banging a few heads together when I go to that place on Monday . Well at least they were not threatening to take me to court this time . Maybe I should take them to court for being so incompetent


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Greetings to you all from the lake. I am given two weekends off per semester, and Chef Donna is being house mom for me. It is gorgeous here! Leaves are starting to turn color. Recipes look so good; I would love to try the mushroom soup!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

A Gwennie! I must be more patient; reception is weak (and slow) way up here in the north woods.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lucky lucky you to have the weekend at the lake. rest up and have a great time. --- sam



machriste said:


> Greetings to you all from the lake. I am given two weekends off per semester, and Chef Donna is being house mom for me. It is gorgeous here! Leaves are starting to turn color.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marking a spot...time for supper.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for getting us started Sam. I started to post earlier some pictures but remembered it was Friday and didn't want to mess up the summary ladies by adding something last minute. Anyway, we had a pretty good limb from one of the oak trees just snap and fall. Never had one do that unless there was high winds or a storm or lightning. Anyway, here's a picture of it. Also a shot of Alice playing with a glove I blew up to occupy her time when I had to isolate her before doing the dna test and a pic of one of my kitties...Sox.


Just as well no one was under the tree when the branch fell. Some of our gum trees are renown for dropping branches with no obvious reason. But I haven't actually seen it happen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Julie for doing the summary last week. Hopefully life is back to a reasonable degree of normal again. David is still not right but that won't impact my internet time now that we are heading back to the city soon. The other brothers place is well situated for our daily life, this one for a break.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and Julie .
> I'm definitely one of the ones who don't like mushroom soup but I may have a try at strawberry pudding .
> I'm thinking of banning the postman from delivering certain letters from my house after the last 2 days first one I got was a letter saying they didn't have all the correct information about husbands medical details took me ages to sort out after being put on hold and then through to different departments and today surprise surprise I get a letter from the council offices wanting details and information that they already have but claim they haven't . I am seriously thinking of banging a few heads together when I go to that place on Monday . Well at least they were not threatening to take me to court this time . Maybe I should take them to court for being so incompetent


And dealing that oh so efficient council is just what you want right now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Greetings to you all from the lake. I am given two weekends off per semester, and Chef Donna is being house mom for me. It is gorgeous here! Leaves are starting to turn color. Recipes look so good; I would love to try the mushroom soup!


Enjoy your weekend off.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, mmm Sam the recipe at end of last week for the apples and cinnamon toast sounds very good.
I've just finished making the grape salad I think, Bonnie posted it, and have to say licking the spoon after mixing was delicious. It's now sitting in bottom of fridge so I can't do taste quality control. The combination of grapes, sour cream, cream cheese, vanilla, sugar is one very mmm mixture. 
Haven't made it before so hope the family like it, fingers crossed. Couldn't get pecans so decided to use macadamias for topping instead.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, enjoy your mini vacay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Julie for doing the summary last week. Hopefully life is back to a reasonable degree of normal again. David is still not right but that won't impact my internet time now that we are heading back to the city soon. The other brothers place is well situated for our daily life, this one for a break.


That's okay, Margaret! Sorry to hear David is still not well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks as always Sam and ladies. 
Sorry that the council are being stupid yet again, Sonja, you don't need this anytime but especially now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Good evening everyone. I loved Sam's white elephant gift from Jacklou and decided to make one. It is a nice alternative to buying sponges.

I casted on 16 stitches with scrubby yarn on size 7 needles. I knitted garter stitch for about 2 1/2 inches then switched to cotton yarn and knitted about 5 inches. Bound off stitches and folded in thirds. I sewed the 2 side edges and then the open edge at the cast on edge.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sox is a spayed girl. She is about 10 years old.


Lurker 2 said:


> Is Sox a boy or a girl!? It will be interesting when you get the result of Alice's DNA test!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Machriste have a great time at the lake. I hope the weather is nice this weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

the glove very slowly deflated; I was out there with her watching carefully.


Swedenme said:


> Cute pictures Gwen hope the glove didn't go pop


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really! Folks often park right where it fell too when visiting. There is another even larger branch that stretches across the driveway that I'm now very concerned about. Think I'll talk to DH about having that branch cut.


darowil said:


> Just as well no one was under the tree when the branch fell. Some of our gum trees are renown for dropping branches with no obvious reason. But I haven't actually seen it happen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree!


martina said:


> Thanks as always Sam and ladies.
> Sorry that the council are being stupid yet again, Sonja, you don't need this anytime but especially now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for getting us started Sam. I started to post earlier some pictures but remembered it was Friday and didn't want to mess up the summary ladies by adding something last minute. Anyway, we had a pretty good limb from one of the oak trees just snap and fall. Never had one do that unless there was high winds or a storm or lightning. Anyway, here's a picture of it. Also a shot of Alice playing with a glove I blew up to occupy her time when I had to isolate her before doing the dna test and a pic of one of my kitties...Sox.


Thank you Sam and Julie for getting the new week started.

Gwen, glad the limb didn't hurt anyone or the animals, or damage anything else. Cute pic of Alice and cat.

Hope you are feeling better by now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and Julie .
> I'm definitely one of the ones who don't like mushroom soup but I may have a try at strawberry pudding .
> I'm thinking of banning the postman from delivering certain letters from my house after the last 2 days first one I got was a letter saying they didn't have all the correct information about husbands medical details took me ages to sort out after being put on hold and then through to different departments and today surprise surprise I get a letter from the council offices wanting details and information that they already have but claim they haven't . I am seriously thinking of banging a few heads together when I go to that place on Monday . Well at least they were not threatening to take me to court this time . Maybe I should take them to court for being so incompetent


Taking council to court just might be a good idea! Might make them get their act in gear. But neither piece of mail was anything you needed right now. Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I am all caught up on last week and so far for this week! I should be home for a bit now. It has been a busy 2 weeks but fun. None of our engines would run at the show, but we still had a good time. Even rainy weather on Saturday didn't spoil the fun or the turn out. The rain came in fits and starts instead of being all day. I will post a couple of pics of Arriana at the show. 

We had been invited to spend the week with some of our RV friends after the show was over. They live near the Indiana state line. So we got everything unloaded from the show and went to visit on Monday. DH came home on Wednesday to go back to work on Thursday. I stayed until this morning when another couple left, so I could follow them part way. It was so nice to spend time with them! This is the 2 couples that want us to go to Arizona with them this winter. Hoping we can go for a month or two, but we shall see. The one couple I had asked for prayers for last year for her bladder cancer surgeries and his back surgery. They are doing well, but the hernia surgery she needed this year from last years surgeries did not go well and will need to be done again next year. He is doing well. I would like to ask that you keep Jeanne, from the other couple, in your thoughts this week as she has thyroid surgery on Thursday. We are praying is goes well, with no cancer, as she has had breast cancer in the past. 

It took me 5 hours to get home, but we took a round about way for the part I followed and was probably much longer that way than needed to be, but I knew I wouldn't get lost that way. From where I left them I knew where I was and could get home on my own. Hoping we can spend a bit more time with them all before they head west again for the winter. 

You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I am all caught up on last week and so far for this week! I should be home for a bit now. It has been a busy 2 weeks but fun. None of our engines would run at the show, but we still had a good time. Even rainy weather on Saturday didn't spoil the fun or the turn out. The rain came in fits and starts instead of being all day. I will post a couple of pics of Arriana at the show.
> 
> We had been invited to spend the week with some of our RV friends after the show was over. They live near the Indiana state line. So we got everything unloaded from the show and went to visit on Monday. DH came home on Wednesday to go back to work on Thursday. I stayed until this morning when another couple left, so I could follow them part way. It was so nice to spend time with them! This is the 2 couples that want us to go to Arizona with them this winter. Hoping we can go for a month or two, but we shall see. The one couple I had asked for prayers for last year for her bladder cancer surgeries and his back surgery. They are doing well, but the hernia surgery she needed this year from last years surgeries did not go well and will need to be done again next year. He is doing well. I would like to ask that you keep Jeanne, from the other couple, in your thoughts this week as she has thyroid surgery on Thursday. We are praying is goes well, with no cancer, as she has had breast cancer in the past.
> 
> ...


She is such a beautiful little girl.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> She is such a beautiful little girl.


Thank you!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, Arriana is so pretty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goodness she is getting big - very cute. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Well, I am all caught up on last week and so far for this week! I should be home for a bit now. It has been a busy 2 weeks but fun. None of our engines would run at the show, but we still had a good time. Even rainy weather on Saturday didn't spoil the fun or the turn out. The rain came in fits and starts instead of being all day. I will post a couple of pics of Arriana at the show.
> 
> We had been invited to spend the week with some of our RV friends after the show was over. They live near the Indiana state line. So we got everything unloaded from the show and went to visit on Monday. DH came home on Wednesday to go back to work on Thursday. I stayed until this morning when another couple left, so I could follow them part way. It was so nice to spend time with them! This is the 2 couples that want us to go to Arizona with them this winter. Hoping we can go for a month or two, but we shall see. The one couple I had asked for prayers for last year for her bladder cancer surgeries and his back surgery. They are doing well, but the hernia surgery she needed this year from last years surgeries did not go well and will need to be done again next year. He is doing well. I would like to ask that you keep Jeanne, from the other couple, in your thoughts this week as she has thyroid surgery on Thursday. We are praying is goes well, with no cancer, as she has had breast cancer in the past.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sox is a spayed girl. She is about 10 years old.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Sam and Julie for getting the new week started.
> 
> Gwen, glad the limb didn't hurt anyone or the animals, or damage anything else. Cute pic of Alice and cat.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better by now.


Kate did her usual list of photos, etc., but I suggested I could post it for her, so she could get to bed- for me it was 9 in the morning- quite a civilised hour, but tonight we go forward into Daylight Saving. grrrrr.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I am all caught up on last week and so far for this week! I should be home for a bit now. It has been a busy 2 weeks but fun. None of our engines would run at the show, but we still had a good time. Even rainy weather on Saturday didn't spoil the fun or the turn out. The rain came in fits and starts instead of being all day. I will post a couple of pics of Arriana at the show.
> 
> We had been invited to spend the week with some of our RV friends after the show was over. They live near the Indiana state line. So we got everything unloaded from the show and went to visit on Monday. DH came home on Wednesday to go back to work on Thursday. I stayed until this morning when another couple left, so I could follow them part way. It was so nice to spend time with them! This is the 2 couples that want us to go to Arizona with them this winter. Hoping we can go for a month or two, but we shall see. The one couple I had asked for prayers for last year for her bladder cancer surgeries and his back surgery. They are doing well, but the hernia surgery she needed this year from last years surgeries did not go well and will need to be done again next year. He is doing well. I would like to ask that you keep Jeanne, from the other couple, in your thoughts this week as she has thyroid surgery on Thursday. We are praying is goes well, with no cancer, as she has had breast cancer in the past.
> 
> ...


Lovely! Chrysanthemums are some of my favourites.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Greetings to you all from the lake. I am given two weekends off per semester, and Chef Donna is being house mom for me. It is gorgeous here! Leaves are starting to turn color. Recipes look so good; I would love to try the mushroom soup!


Hope you are having a lovely time by the lake Marilynn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Thanks as always Sam and ladies.
> Sorry that the council are being stupid yet again, Sonja, you don't need this anytime but especially now.


When I go I'm not moving till I get a written statement that everything is sorted


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I am all caught up on last week and so far for this week! I should be home for a bit now. It has been a busy 2 weeks but fun. None of our engines would run at the show, but we still had a good time. Even rainy weather on Saturday didn't spoil the fun or the turn out. The rain came in fits and starts instead of being all day. I will post a couple of pics of Arriana at the show.
> 
> We had been invited to spend the week with some of our RV friends after the show was over. They live near the Indiana state line. So we got everything unloaded from the show and went to visit on Monday. DH came home on Wednesday to go back to work on Thursday. I stayed until this morning when another couple left, so I could follow them part way. It was so nice to spend time with them! This is the 2 couples that want us to go to Arizona with them this winter. Hoping we can go for a month or two, but we shall see. The one couple I had asked for prayers for last year for her bladder cancer surgeries and his back surgery. They are doing well, but the hernia surgery she needed this year from last years surgeries did not go well and will need to be done again next year. He is doing well. I would like to ask that you keep Jeanne, from the other couple, in your thoughts this week as she has thyroid surgery on Thursday. We are praying is goes well, with no cancer, as she has had breast cancer in the past.
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures Tami . Arriana is a lovely little girl although not so little now 
Glad to hear you all had a great time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday Sam hope you have a great day ????????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good evening Sam and everyone, I have tons to catch up on, all of last week to be sure. It sure is good to be home, it was a very crazy week, but I'll go into all that at another time. The animals are so glad we're home, Marla said Ryssa tried to leave her house with Christopher. Lol I did get 2 skeins of sock yarn while in San Antonio, had to go look at yarn, they had locally spun yarn that was made with crushed pearls, no I didn't buy any of that, though I was tempted, I restrained myself.
Well I hope everyone is doing okay, my friend on hospice passed on Monday morning, peacefully, she was smiling to the end. The memorial is tomorrow.
I'm heading to bed, 16 hours on the road makes for a long day. 
Night all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Sam and ladies for another new week. 

Hugs all round for the start of this week.

Now to catch up a bit and check out Sam's recipes.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sam!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and Julie .
> I'm definitely one of the ones who don't like mushroom soup but I may have a try at strawberry pudding .
> I'm thinking of banning the postman from delivering certain letters from my house after the last 2 days first one I got was a letter saying they didn't have all the correct information about husbands medical details took me ages to sort out after being put on hold and then through to different departments and today surprise surprise I get a letter from the council offices wanting details and information that they already have but claim they haven't . I am seriously thinking of banging a few heads together when I go to that place on Monday . Well at least they were not threatening to take me to court this time . Maybe I should take them to court for being so incompetent


Good heavens, again with the stupid council? :sm06: Sorry you are having to deal with incompetent people on top of everything else.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Machriste, enjoy your mini vacay.


Ditto.... :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, have a wonderful birthday!
Kaya, so sorry about your friend. Wonderful she could smile right up to the end.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really! Folks often park right where it fell too when visiting. There is another even larger branch that stretches across the driveway that I'm now very concerned about. Think I'll talk to DH about having that branch cut.


Sounds like a good plan. Those branches could do some serious damage. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I am all caught up on last week and so far for this week! I should be home for a bit now. It has been a busy 2 weeks but fun. None of our engines would run at the show, but we still had a good time. Even rainy weather on Saturday didn't spoil the fun or the turn out. The rain came in fits and starts instead of being all day. I will post a couple of pics of Arriana at the show.
> 
> We had been invited to spend the week with some of our RV friends after the show was over. They live near the Indiana state line. So we got everything unloaded from the show and went to visit on Monday. DH came home on Wednesday to go back to work on Thursday. I stayed until this morning when another couple left, so I could follow them part way. It was so nice to spend time with them! This is the 2 couples that want us to go to Arizona with them this winter. Hoping we can go for a month or two, but we shall see. The one couple I had asked for prayers for last year for her bladder cancer surgeries and his back surgery. They are doing well, but the hernia surgery she needed this year from last years surgeries did not go well and will need to be done again next year. He is doing well. I would like to ask that you keep Jeanne, from the other couple, in your thoughts this week as she has thyroid surgery on Thursday. We are praying is goes well, with no cancer, as she has had breast cancer in the past.
> 
> ...


Aaaw she is just soo cute. Love her gum boots! :sm11: I hope your friend stays cancer free and her surgery goes smoothly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kate did her usual list of photos, etc., but I suggested I could post it for her, so she could get to bed- for me it was 9 in the morning- quite a civilised hour, but tonight we go forward into Daylight Saving. grrrrr.


Oh daylight savings.... I had to go online to look when we change our times.... we are next Sunday. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sam! I hope you have a lovely day. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sam. Hope you are doing something special for it sometime soon.


----------



## candytuft (Jul 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sam, hope you enjoy a wonderful day, the recipes as usual sound delicious. I have just recently had a new kitchen installed and am enjoying it immensely, so can put my new oven to good use with all the delicious new things to try. Well the tomatoes did not get planted last week, hoping to do it this week, still battling the weeds. When our six children all started lives away from home and our last dog passed away we decided on no more pets, because we travel lots, but this week our daughters dog has come to live with us because they have a new house where it is not practical to have the little dog. Must say it is nice to have this little one didn't realise how much I had missed having one around and Pop loves her too. Hope all that are ailing soon get well, love and good wishes to all. X


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the recipes, Sam - love Southwest flavors! I am glad you got your license sorted. Everytime I have to get a new one I wonder, "who is the old broad in the photo?"


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> It has been a difficult week for some of us.
> *Kiwifrau *(Lynnette) says the results of her blood work seem okay.
> Daralene *Casmeregma* and her DH travelled to farewell a dear friend who has since died.
> *RookieRetiree* (Jeanette)'s DH is convalescing and will be back at work on Monday.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love tuxedo kitties, Gwen, Sox is so cute. And what is cuter than Alice playing with that glove! I am glad the limb didn't fall on anything!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for getting us started Sam. I started to post earlier some pictures but remembered it was Friday and didn't want to mess up the summary ladies by adding something last minute. Anyway, we had a pretty good limb from one of the oak trees just snap and fall. Never had one do that unless there was high winds or a storm or lightning. Anyway, here's a picture of it. Also a shot of Alice playing with a glove I blew up to occupy her time when I had to isolate her before doing the dna test and a pic of one of my kitties...Sox.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hang in there, Sonja! No wonder you are frustrated!


Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and Julie .
> I'm definitely one of the ones who don't like mushroom soup but I may have a try at strawberry pudding .
> I'm thinking of banning the postman from delivering certain letters from my house after the last 2 days first one I got was a letter saying they didn't have all the correct information about husbands medical details took me ages to sort out after being put on hold and then through to different departments and today surprise surprise I get a letter from the council offices wanting details and information that they already have but claim they haven't . I am seriously thinking of banging a few heads together when I go to that place on Monday . Well at least they were not threatening to take me to court this time . Maybe I should take them to court for being so incompetent


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello dear friends. I have been missing in action for many weeks now but you are never far from my thoughts. I catch up when I can, so thanks to the summary queens for all you do. No real reason for my absence. Life just got busy as I knitted squares and sewed together blankets to meet a deadline, then we went away for 10 days, so I sort of got so far behind that it was difficult to jump back in after such a long time.
We had a wonderful 10 days in Darwin at the end of July/beginning of August. So good to escape our Sydney winter for 10 days of 35/35C but no humidity in Darwin at that time of year so even though I normally hate those temperatures, I loved it. We were able to explore Darwin at a leisurely pace and took bus tours to spectacular Katherine Gorge and Kakadu National Park so DH could enjoy the sights without the responsibility of long all day drives. Thoroughly enjoyed the whole experience.

Sonja, my heart breaks for you at the loss of your son. To all others dealing with loss and illness, hugs to all of you.

DD continues to enjoy her time in Canada. They are now in the Okanagan Valley in British Columbia and she finally has a paid job. She is waitressing in a lovely restaurant on a lake at the end of the valley and now they need to find accommodation in the area.

It's now very close to the time for my operation. It all happens on Tuesday. I am quite nervous but will be glad to have it over and done with. Let the healing begin! It's been very difficult the last week as I have had to stop all my medications pre-op so pain level is sky high. Not good.This operation had better be worth all this!

Sam, I see it is your birthday. My very best wishes to you and I hope your health continues to improve after your recent stay at the spa.

Hugs to everyone and I'll try to add a few photos from Darwin if I can remember how to do it!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> sonja - sometimes the right hand knoweth not what the left hand is doing. raise a little hell this time. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Sam hope you have a great day ????????????


From me too! Thought you might have spotted this, Sonja! I've been sleeping (literally)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening Sam and everyone, I have tons to catch up on, all of last week to be sure. It sure is good to be home, it was a very crazy week, but I'll go into all that at another time. The animals are so glad we're home, Marla said Ryssa tried to leave her house with Christopher. Lol I did get 2 skeins of sock yarn while in San Antonio, had to go look at yarn, they had locally spun yarn that was made with crushed pearls, no I didn't buy any of that, though I was tempted, I restrained myself.
> Well I hope everyone is doing okay, my friend on hospice passed on Monday morning, peacefully, she was smiling to the end. The memorial is tomorrow.
> I'm heading to bed, 16 hours on the road makes for a long day.
> Night all.


Sleep well!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Enjoy! It sounds so lovely!


machriste said:


> Greetings to you all from the lake. I am given two weekends off per semester, and Chef Donna is being house mom for me. It is gorgeous here! Leaves are starting to turn color. Sam, recipes sound wonderful as usual. I would love to try the mushroom soup.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh daylight savings.... I had to go online to look when we change our times.... we are next Sunday. :sm19:


It was a week's difference last year, too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for David!


darowil said:


> Thanks Julie for doing the summary last week. Hopefully life is back to a reasonable degree of normal again. David is still not right but that won't impact my internet time now that we are heading back to the city soon. The other brothers place is well situated for our daily life, this one for a break.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

candytuft said:


> Happy Birthday Sam, hope you enjoy a wonderful day, the recipes as usual sound delicious. I have just recently had a new kitchen installed and am enjoying it immensely, so can put my new oven to good use with all the delicious new things to try. Well the tomatoes did not get planted last week, hoping to do it this week, still battling the weeds. When our six children all started lives away from home and our last dog passed away we decided on no more pets, because we travel lots, but this week our daughters dog has come to live with us because they have a new house where it is not practical to have the little dog. Must say it is nice to have this little one didn't realise how much I had missed having one around and Pop loves her too. Hope all that are ailing soon get well, love and good wishes to all. X


And welcome to you, candytuft!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Julie!


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Mary, I love your scrubby! I have been making them but mine are just a square scrubby...one thickness. Love your idea of backing it with a yarn side! Thanks for showing it.


pacer said:


> Good evening everyone. I loved Sam's white elephant gift from Jacklou and decided to make one. It is a nice alternative to buying sponges.
> 
> I casted on 16 stitches with scrubby yarn on size 7 needles. I knitted garter stitch for about 2 1/2 inches then switched to cotton yarn and knitted about 5 inches. Bound off stitches and folded in thirds. I sewed the 2 side edges and then the open edge at the cast on edge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends. I have been missing in action for many weeks now but you are never far from my thoughts. I catch up when I can, so thanks to the summary queens for all you do. No real reason for my absence. Life just got busy as I knitted squares and sewed together blankets to meet a deadline, then we went away for 10 days, so I sort of got so far behind that it was difficult to jump back in after such a long time.
> We had a wonderful 10 days in Darwin at the end of July/beginning of August. So good to escape our Sydney winter for 10 days of 35/35C but no humidity in Darwin at that time of year so even though I normally hate those temperatures, I loved it. We were able to explore Darwin at a leisurely pace and took bus tours to spectacular Katherine Gorge and Kakadu National Park so DH could enjoy the sights without the responsibility of long all day drives. Thoroughly enjoyed the whole experience.
> 
> Sonja, my heart breaks for you at the loss of your son. To all others dealing with loss and illness, hugs to all of you.
> ...


Lovely to hear from you, Denise! and all the very best for Tuesday.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Adorable Arriana! Love the little gardening girl in her boots! Your trip sounds very enjoyable and I will be praying for you friends.



tami_ohio said:


> Well, I am all caught up on last week and so far for this week! I should be home for a bit now. It has been a busy 2 weeks but fun. None of our engines would run at the show, but we still had a good time. Even rainy weather on Saturday didn't spoil the fun or the turn out. The rain came in fits and starts instead of being all day. I will post a couple of pics of Arriana at the show.
> 
> We had been invited to spend the week with some of our RV friends after the show was over. They live near the Indiana state line. So we got everything unloaded from the show and went to visit on Monday. DH came home on Wednesday to go back to work on Thursday. I stayed until this morning when another couple left, so I could follow them part way. It was so nice to spend time with them! This is the 2 couples that want us to go to Arizona with them this winter. Hoping we can go for a month or two, but we shall see. The one couple I had asked for prayers for last year for her bladder cancer surgeries and his back surgery. They are doing well, but the hernia surgery she needed this year from last years surgeries did not go well and will need to be done again next year. He is doing well. I would like to ask that you keep Jeanne, from the other couple, in your thoughts this week as she has thyroid surgery on Thursday. We are praying is goes well, with no cancer, as she has had breast cancer in the past.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends. I have been missing in action for many weeks now but you are never far from my thoughts. I catch up when I can, so thanks to the summary queens for all you do. No real reason for my absence. Life just got busy as I knitted squares and sewed together blankets to meet a deadline, then we went away for 10 days, so I sort of got so far behind that it was difficult to jump back in after such a long time.
> We had a wonderful 10 days in Darwin at the end of July/beginning of August. So good to escape our Sydney winter for 10 days of 35/35C but no humidity in Darwin at that time of year so even though I normally hate those temperatures, I loved it. We were able to explore Darwin at a leisurely pace and took bus tours to spectacular Katherine Gorge and Kakadu National Park so DH could enjoy the sights without the responsibility of long all day drives. Thoroughly enjoyed the whole experience.
> 
> Sonja, my heart breaks for you at the loss of your son. To all others dealing with loss and illness, hugs to all of you.
> ...


Great to hear from you. Oh 10 days of 35c and no humidity sounds just my thing. Glad you enjoyed it. All the best for Tuesday and I hope it is a huge success. Take care. Sorry to hear you have bad pain until then though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a week's difference last year, too.


I had forgotten it is nearly daylight savings time. Took me by surprise.

Well we reached the 20c today and the rain has arrived again as predicted now. A few cold days coming up again.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Sam!!☆☆☆ Enjoy your day! Eat cake!!♡


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss of your friend, Kaye, but I am glad it was peaceful and on her terms. Hugs!


Poledra65 said:


> Good evening Sam and everyone, I have tons to catch up on, all of last week to be sure. It sure is good to be home, it was a very crazy week, but I'll go into all that at another time. The animals are so glad we're home, Marla said Ryssa tried to leave her house with Christopher. Lol I did get 2 skeins of sock yarn while in San Antonio, had to go look at yarn, they had locally spun yarn that was made with crushed pearls, no I didn't buy any of that, though I was tempted, I restrained myself.
> Well I hope everyone is doing okay, my friend on hospice passed on Monday morning, peacefully, she was smiling to the end. The memorial is tomorrow.
> I'm heading to bed, 16 hours on the road makes for a long day.
> Night all.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Enjoy your granddog, Candytuft! Pets are such good company. Post a pic!


candytuft said:


> Happy Birthday Sam, hope you enjoy a wonderful day, the recipes as usual sound delicious. I have just recently had a new kitchen installed and am enjoying it immensely, so can put my new oven to good use with all the delicious new things to try. Well the tomatoes did not get planted last week, hoping to do it this week, still battling the weeds. When our six children all started lives away from home and our last dog passed away we decided on no more pets, because we travel lots, but this week our daughters dog has come to live with us because they have a new house where it is not practical to have the little dog. Must say it is nice to have this little one didn't realise how much I had missed having one around and Pop loves her too. Hope all that are ailing soon get well, love and good wishes to all. X


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I had forgotten it is nearly daylight savings time. Took me by surprise.
> 
> Well we reached the 20c today and the rain has arrived again as predicted now. A few cold days coming up again.


I've got canny- I've altered the time on my bedroom clock- I have to ring someone at six!

A friend of mine is away for a week on the Murray River- I think it is going to be a bit muddy and cold!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice to catch up with you, Nicho! Your trip sounds wonderful and the photos are great! Thanks! Prayers for you for your surgery, Tuesday! Hugs!


nicho said:


> Hello dear friends. I have been missing in action for many weeks now but you are never far from my thoughts. I catch up when I can, so thanks to the summary queens for all you do. No real reason for my absence. Life just got busy as I knitted squares and sewed together blankets to meet a deadline, then we went away for 10 days, so I sort of got so far behind that it was difficult to jump back in after such a long time.
> We had a wonderful 10 days in Darwin at the end of July/beginning of August. So good to escape our Sydney winter for 10 days of 35/35C but no humidity in Darwin at that time of year so even though I normally hate those temperatures, I loved it. We were able to explore Darwin at a leisurely pace and took bus tours to spectacular Katherine Gorge and Kakadu National Park so DH could enjoy the sights without the responsibility of long all day drives. Thoroughly enjoyed the whole experience.
> 
> Sonja, my heart breaks for you at the loss of your son. To all others dealing with loss and illness, hugs to all of you.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sleep is a good thing for you, Julie!!


Lurker 2 said:


> From me too! Thought you might have spotted this, Sonja! I've been sleeping (literally)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sleep is a good thing for you, Julie!!


And something I find very elusive since I've been on my own. :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am off to watch my youngest run a 10k charity race. It is a very overcast morning in central PA but still a nice temp of about 70° - good for the runners. Have a good day/night all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I am off to watch my youngest run a 10k charity race. It is a very overcast morning in central PA but still a nice temp of about 70° - good for the runners. Have a good day/night all!


All the best for your youngest!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've got canny- I've altered the time on my bedroom clock- I have to ring someone at six!
> 
> A friend of mine is away for a week on the Murray River- I think it is going to be a bit muddy and cold!


Mmm could be. It is usually a couple of degrees higher than here though.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends. I have been missing in action for many weeks now but you are never far from my thoughts. I catch up when I can, so thanks to the summary queens for all you do. No real reason for my absence. Life just got busy as I knitted squares and sewed together blankets to meet a deadline, then we went away for 10 days, so I sort of got so far behind that it was difficult to jump back in after such a long time.
> We had a wonderful 10 days in Darwin at the end of July/beginning of August. So good to escape our Sydney winter for 10 days of 35/35C but no humidity in Darwin at that time of year so even though I normally hate those temperatures, I loved it. We were able to explore Darwin at a leisurely pace and took bus tours to spectacular Katherine Gorge and Kakadu National Park so DH could enjoy the sights without the responsibility of long all day drives. Thoroughly enjoyed the whole experience.
> 
> Sonja, my heart breaks for you at the loss of your son. To all others dealing with loss and illness, hugs to all of you.
> ...


Great photos and I hope all goes well with your operation. If I remember rightly it's your back?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I am off to watch my youngest run a 10k charity race. It is a very overcast morning in central PA but still a nice temp of about 70° - good for the runners. Have a good day/night all!


We had a local charity fun run cancelled today (not that I was participating!) as it's 16C (58F), pouring with rain and there are 50 mph winds blowing!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> I am off to watch my youngest run a 10k charity race. It is a very overcast morning in central PA but still a nice temp of about 70° - good for the runners. Have a good day/night all!


Have fun. :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> We had a local charity fun run cancelled today (not that I was participating!) as it's 16C (58F), pouring with rain and there are 50 mph winds blowing!


That certainly would not be a fun run.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Have a wonderful birthday Sam. May your day be filled with many blessings and lots of love.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

???????????????? "HAPPY BIRTHDAY" Sam


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Sam!!

I'm heading out to a local cider mill with DD#1 and Katie and Lili in a few minutes. They have an apple press that was built in the 1880's and has been in almost continual use since. Lots of fun to watch the cider run out and...they make fresh donuts to your order! Gotta run, Beth just called and she only lives half a mile away!

Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Happy Birthday, Sam!!
> 
> I'm heading out to a local cider mill with DD#1 and Katie and Lili in a few minutes. They have an apple press that was built in the 1880's and has been in almost continual use since. Lots of fun to watch the cider run out and...they make fresh donuts to your order! Gotta run, Beth just called and she only lives half a mile away!
> 
> Love and hugs, Paula


Have a great time.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sam! Wishing you all the best and enjoy every minute of your special day!????????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the great start Sam and may I take this opportunity to wish you a very happy birthday. I hope you have a lovely day. ???? Ros


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks for the great start Sam and may I take this opportunity to wish you a very happy birthday. I hope you have a lovely day. ???? Ros


Welcome ROSD! You're so talented! Hugs!


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sam!! ????????????????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

A very happy birthday, Sam!????

Arianna is so sweet. There is something awfully endearing about little kids in boots!

Prayers for those having tests and surgeries this week. 

Hugs, Kaye. You had a bittersweet time and a long drive. It is always good to be home.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, dear Sam!

Welcome and welcome back to new voices and those who have been away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great photos and I hope all goes well with your operation. If I remember rightly it's your back?


Definitely her back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HappieGram said:


> Happy Birthday Sam!! ????????????????


And Welcome to you, HappieGram! I think this is the first time you have posted here- we love new-comers and would love to learn more of you!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Candytuft, glad you are enjoying your new fur baby.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nicho, welcome back. Sounds like you had a wonderful vacation. I love the pics. Healing energy sent your way and prayers your operation goes smoothly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, hope you and your DD enjoy the run.
Kate, brrrr.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happigram, welcome, stop by often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, Arriana is so pretty.


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> my goodness she is getting big - very cute. --- sam


Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Over 29,400 stitches up the body- not counting the ribbing- about halfway to the gusset. This is my major WIP. the red Gansey.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kate did her usual list of photos, etc., but I suggested I could post it for her, so she could get to bed- for me it was 9 in the morning- quite a civilised hour, but tonight we go forward into Daylight Saving. grrrrr.


Great idea. Wish they wouldn't make us all change the time. I don't like it either


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When I go I'm not moving till I get a written statement that everything is sorted


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures Tami . Arriana is a lovely little girl although not so little now
> Glad to hear you all had a great time


Thank you. She is growing like crazy and can't sit still for anything! Typical 2 year old!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Great idea. Wish they wouldn't make us all change the time. I don't like it either


Takes me at least two to three weeks to get the body clock sorted!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Sam hope you have a great day ????????????


Happy Birthday Sam! Have a great one!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening Sam and everyone, I have tons to catch up on, all of last week to be sure. It sure is good to be home, it was a very crazy week, but I'll go into all that at another time. The animals are so glad we're home, Marla said Ryssa tried to leave her house with Christopher. Lol I did get 2 skeins of sock yarn while in San Antonio, had to go look at yarn, they had locally spun yarn that was made with crushed pearls, no I didn't buy any of that, though I was tempted, I restrained myself.
> Well I hope everyone is doing okay, my friend on hospice passed on Monday morning, peacefully, she was smiling to the end. The memorial is tomorrow.
> I'm heading to bed, 16 hours on the road makes for a long day.
> Night all.


Glad you had a good time and are safely home again!

So sorry to hear your friend has passed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw she is just soo cute. Love her gum boots! :sm11: I hope your friend stays cancer free and her surgery goes smoothly.


I think both our granddaughters are too cute! Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends. I have been missing in action for many weeks now but you are never far from my thoughts. I catch up when I can, so thanks to the summary queens for all you do. No real reason for my absence. Life just got busy as I knitted squares and sewed together blankets to meet a deadline, then we went away for 10 days, so I sort of got so far behind that it was difficult to jump back in after such a long time.
> We had a wonderful 10 days in Darwin at the end of July/beginning of August. So good to escape our Sydney winter for 10 days of 35/35C but no humidity in Darwin at that time of year so even though I normally hate those temperatures, I loved it. We were able to explore Darwin at a leisurely pace and took bus tours to spectacular Katherine Gorge and Kakadu National Park so DH could enjoy the sights without the responsibility of long all day drives. Thoroughly enjoyed the whole experience.
> 
> Sonja, my heart breaks for you at the loss of your son. To all others dealing with loss and illness, hugs to all of you.
> ...


Beautiful pics! Sending prayers for Tuesday's surgery for success and pain free swift healing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Adorable Arriana! Love the little gardening girl in her boots! Your trip sounds very enjoyable and I will be praying for you friends.


Thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Day Sam!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Happy Birthday, Sam!!
> 
> I'm heading out to a local cider mill with DD#1 and Katie and Lili in a few minutes. They have an apple press that was built in the 1880's and has been in almost continual use since. Lots of fun to watch the cider run out and...they make fresh donuts to your order! Gotta run, Beth just called and she only lives half a mile away!
> 
> Love and hugs, Paula


Have fun! So good to see you posting again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Over 29,400 stitches up the body- not counting the ribbing- about halfway to the gusset. This is my major WIP. the red Gansey.


Beautiful as usual!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Candytuft! Good to see you posting. How wonderful to get a new kitchen. Is your new oven gas or electric? I would love a gas range; had one before I married and loved it. Glad you are enjoying having a pet again. I can't imagine not having one.


candytuft said:


> Happy Birthday Sam, hope you enjoy a wonderful day, the recipes as usual sound delicious. I have just recently had a new kitchen installed and am enjoying it immensely, so can put my new oven to good use with all the delicious new things to try. Well the tomatoes did not get planted last week, hoping to do it this week, still battling the weeds. When our six children all started lives away from home and our last dog passed away we decided on no more pets, because we travel lots, but this week our daughters dog has come to live with us because they have a new house where it is not practical to have the little dog. Must say it is nice to have this little one didn't realise how much I had missed having one around and Pop loves her too. Hope all that are ailing soon get well, love and good wishes to all. X


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to all the new faces! We look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful as usual!


Thank you, Tami!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will be keeping you in my prayers for success and quick healing after the surgery. I know this has been long awaited and pray it does the job it should do so you are pain free.

Lovely pictures, especially the sunset. Glad both of you got to enjoy the scenery and area by doing the bus tour.


nicho said:


> Hello dear friends. I have been missing in action for many weeks now but you are never far from my thoughts. I catch up when I can, so thanks to the summary queens for all you do. No real reason for my absence. Life just got busy as I knitted squares and sewed together blankets to meet a deadline, then we went away for 10 days, so I sort of got so far behind that it was difficult to jump back in after such a long time.
> We had a wonderful 10 days in Darwin at the end of July/beginning of August. So good to escape our Sydney winter for 10 days of 35/35C but no humidity in Darwin at that time of year so even though I normally hate those temperatures, I loved it. We were able to explore Darwin at a leisurely pace and took bus tours to spectacular Katherine Gorge and Kakadu National Park so DH could enjoy the sights without the responsibility of long all day drives. Thoroughly enjoyed the whole experience.
> 
> Sonja, my heart breaks for you at the loss of your son. To all others dealing with loss and illness, hugs to all of you.
> ...


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello everyone ! I've been missing but full of action around here and with my family ????
I have a new Grandson that we took a plane ride to B.C to visit got to hold him at less than two hours old ???? Tobias Keith Love born August 11 he weighed a whopping 8lbs9ozs ! He has more hair than his Dad our Son Benjamin 
I looked after our other three beautiful grands when our daughter and her husband went out to cuddle and visit him.
Now I'm trying to get rid of a head and chest cold ( probably brought home from school from our grandson) my hubby Keiths only lasted a couple of days ,this is day three for me and I'm not any better yet .
But these things to will pass. Lots of rest and water.
Sam I see its your birthday ???????????? have a great day celebrating as we all send out our love and blessings ????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

candytuft said:


> Happy Birthday Sam, hope you enjoy a wonderful day, the recipes as usual sound delicious. I have just recently had a new kitchen installed and am enjoying it immensely, so can put my new oven to good use with all the delicious new things to try. Well the tomatoes did not get planted last week, hoping to do it this week, still battling the weeds. When our six children all started lives away from home and our last dog passed away we decided on no more pets, because we travel lots, but this week our daughters dog has come to live with us because they have a new house where it is not practical to have the little dog. Must say it is nice to have this little one didn't realise how much I had missed having one around and Pop loves her too. Hope all that are ailing soon get well, love and good wishes to all. X


Hello candytuft nice to see you in your avatar . I think most of SAMs recipes sound delicious now if I could only get someone to make them I know I could be real good at eating them :sm01: 
You got your dog the same way we got ours although middle son does come often to visit and walk her


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like fun Paula. Have fun! Good to see you posting again!


Grandmapaula said:


> Happy Birthday, Sam!!
> 
> I'm heading out to a local cider mill with DD#1 and Katie and Lili in a few minutes. They have an apple press that was built in the 1880's and has been in almost continual use since. Lots of fun to watch the cider run out and...they make fresh donuts to your order! Gotta run, Beth just called and she only lives half a mile away!
> 
> Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too HappiGram! Love the avatar.


Lurker 2 said:


> And Welcome to you, HappieGram! I think this is the first time you have posted here- we love new-comers and would love to learn more of you!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sonja my heart and prayers go out to you ! May you feel the love from those of us around the world. There are just no words for something like this????
Please know I will be praying for you and your families.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just love the color of this Gansey Julie. Another work of art.


Lurker 2 said:


> Over 29,400 stitches up the body- not counting the ribbing- about halfway to the gusset. This is my major WIP. the red Gansey.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations on the new grandson Bubba Love! So glad you got to go see him and the rest of his family. Hope your cold clears up quickly now.



Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone ! I've been missing but full of action around here and with my family ????
> I have a new Grandson that we took a plane ride to B.C to visit got to hold him at less than two hours old ???? Tobias Keith Love born August 11 he weighed a whopping 8lbs9ozs ! He has more hair than his Dad our Son Benjamin
> I looked after our other three beautiful grands when our daughter and her husband went out to cuddle and visit him.
> Now I'm trying to get rid of a head and chest cold ( probably brought home from school from our grandson) my hubby Keiths only lasted a couple of days ,this is day three for me and I'm not any better yet .
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends. I have been missing in action for many weeks now but you are never far from my thoughts. I catch up when I can, so thanks to the summary queens for all you do. No real reason for my absence. Life just got busy as I knitted squares and sewed together blankets to meet a deadline, then we went away for 10 days, so I sort of got so far behind that it was difficult to jump back in after such a long time.
> We had a wonderful 10 days in Darwin at the end of July/beginning of August. So good to escape our Sydney winter for 10 days of 35/35C but no humidity in Darwin at that time of year so even though I normally hate those temperatures, I loved it. We were able to explore Darwin at a leisurely pace and took bus tours to spectacular Katherine Gorge and Kakadu National Park so DH could enjoy the sights without the responsibility of long all day drives. Thoroughly enjoyed the whole experience.
> 
> Sonja, my heart breaks for you at the loss of your son. To all others dealing with loss and illness, hugs to all of you.
> ...


Thank you Denise , had a visit from DIL this morning and we managed to talk about my son without crying so that was good and we admired the gift my middle son gave us a collage of pictures of sons together that I hadn't seen .

Glad you managed to have a nice break before you need to go in hospital . Do hope the operation make you feel a 100% better and you make a speedy recovery


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you Gwen I'm with you on it clearing up fast. I've been working on Tobias blanket will post a picture as it is almost done just telling myself not to change or add anymore to it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> From me too! Thought you might have spotted this, Sonja! I've been sleeping (literally)


Glad you managed to get some sleep Julie .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> We had a local charity fun run cancelled today (not that I was participating!) as it's 16C (58F), pouring with rain and there are 50 mph winds blowing!


Wonder if it's heading this way as its been a beautiful sunny day here but the clouds are gathering and the wind is picking up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Over 29,400 stitches up the body- not counting the ribbing- about halfway to the gusset. This is my major WIP. the red Gansey.


It looks lovely Julie . I misread and nearly choked on my coffee when I read the 29,400 sts . I thought cast on and was ashamed that I muttered on about 150 cast on sts ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. She is growing like crazy and can't sit still for anything! Typical 2 year old!


She must be chattering away too . I love listening to the little ones when they start chattering not to keen to listen when they turn to teenagers especially if they are moody teenagers ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for getting us started Sam. I started to post earlier some pictures but remembered it was Friday and didn't want to mess up the summary ladies by adding something last minute. Anyway, we had a pretty good limb from one of the oak trees just snap and fall. Never had one do that unless there was high winds or a storm or lightning. Anyway, here's a picture of it. Also a shot of Alice playing with a glove I blew up to occupy her time when I had to isolate her before doing the dna test and a pic of one of my kitties...Sox.


Lucky no one was near the tree when that came down 
Cute photo of Alice, she's a pretty color.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Welcome to all the new faces! We look forward to getting to know you all.


From me too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and Julie .
> I'm definitely one of the ones who don't like mushroom soup but I may have a try at strawberry pudding .
> I'm thinking of banning the postman from delivering certain letters from my house after the last 2 days first one I got was a letter saying they didn't have all the correct information about husbands medical details took me ages to sort out after being put on hold and then through to different departments and today surprise surprise I get a letter from the council offices wanting details and information that they already have but claim they haven't . I am seriously thinking of banging a few heads together when I go to that place on Monday . Well at least they were not threatening to take me to court this time . Maybe I should take them to court for being so incompetent


Good grief, like you don't have enough on your plate just now, 
do you think the town council will ever get their act together? 
I don't blame you for wanting to bang heads!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Greetings to you all from the lake. I am given two weekends off per semester, and Chef Donna is being house mom for me. It is gorgeous here! Leaves are starting to turn color. Sam, recipes sound wonderful as usual. I would love to try the mushroom soup.


Have a great weekend with your family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Julie for doing the summary last week. Hopefully life is back to a reasonable degree of normal again. David is still not right but that won't impact my internet time now that we are heading back to the city soon. The other brothers place is well situated for our daily life, this one for a break.


Poor David is sure having a slow recovery, hope there's no more trouble, must have been one nasty bug.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, mmm Sam the recipe at end of last week for the apples and cinnamon toast sounds very good.
> I've just finished making the grape salad I think, Bonnie posted it, and have to say licking the spoon after mixing was delicious. It's now sitting in bottom of fridge so I can't do taste quality control. The combination of grapes, sour cream, cream cheese, vanilla, sugar is one very mmm mixture.
> Haven't made it before so hope the family like it, fingers crossed. Couldn't get pecans so decided to use macadamias for topping instead.


I don't think I posted that recipe but it sure sounds good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Good evening everyone. I loved Sam's white elephant gift from Jacklou and decided to make one. It is a nice alternative to buying sponges.
> 
> I casted on 16 stitches with scrubby yarn on size 7 needles. I knitted garter stitch for about 2 1/2 inches then switched to cotton yarn and knitted about 5 inches. Bound off stitches and folded in thirds. I sewed the 2 side edges and then the open edge at the cast on edge.


Looks great, I'm going to try that, should be pretty quick


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking my spot; TTYL


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Did you have wind to knock the branch over Gwen ? You have cute looking pets?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, happy birthday.
Thanks for starting another week for us, I will have to check the recipes later, Internet was on the fritz last night so I have a lot to catch up

Thanks Julie & Kate for the summaries

Tami, cute photos, Arianna us sure getting grown up. Glad you had a nice vacation.

Kaye, my condolences on losing your friend. I'm glad you had a nice vacation but agree a 16 hr drive us a bit much in one stretch


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends. I have been missing in action for many weeks now but you are never far from my thoughts. I catch up when I can, so thanks to the summary queens for all you do. No real reason for my absence. Life just got busy as I knitted squares and sewed together blankets to meet a deadline, then we went away for 10 days, so I sort of got so far behind that it was difficult to jump back in after such a long time.
> We had a wonderful 10 days in Darwin at the end of July/beginning of August. So good to escape our Sydney winter for 10 days of 35/35C but no humidity in Darwin at that time of year so even though I normally hate those temperatures, I loved it. We were able to explore Darwin at a leisurely pace and took bus tours to spectacular Katherine Gorge and Kakadu National Park so DH could enjoy the sights without the responsibility of long all day drives. Thoroughly enjoyed the whole experience.
> 
> Sonja, my heart breaks for you at the loss of your son. To all others dealing with loss and illness, hugs to all of you.
> ...


Great photos, I sure wouldn't get close to that local unless Crocodile Dundee was closeby????
Good luck for your surgery, hope it gets you pain free & ready to go dancing in no time. While you are laying around recovering you can visit with us a bit


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And welcome to you, candytuft!


From me too. I can understand your feelings about the dog. We had DSs puppy here all last winter, she's been away getting trained as a hunting dog & we've really missed her. Thankfully she will soon be back


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Over 29,400 stitches up the body- not counting the ribbing- about halfway to the gusset. This is my major WIP. the red Gansey.


That's looking great, Julie, such a rich red color should look great on you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone ! I've been missing but full of action around here and with my family ????
> I have a new Grandson that we took a plane ride to B.C to visit got to hold him at less than two hours old ???? Tobias Keith Love born August 11 he weighed a whopping 8lbs9ozs ! He has more hair than his Dad our Son Benjamin
> I looked after our other three beautiful grands when our daughter and her husband went out to cuddle and visit him.
> Now I'm trying to get rid of a head and chest cold ( probably brought home from school from our grandson) my hubby Keiths only lasted a couple of days ,this is day three for me and I'm not any better yet .
> ...


Good to hear from you Jackie and congratulations on the birth of your grandson


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Sonja my heart and prayers go out to you ! May you feel the love from those of us around the world. There are just no words for something like this????
> Please know I will be praying for you and your families.


Thank you Jackie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone ! I've been missing but full of action around here and with my family ????
> I have a new Grandson that we took a plane ride to B.C to visit got to hold him at less than two hours old ???? Tobias Keith Love born August 11 he weighed a whopping 8lbs9ozs ! He has more hair than his Dad our Son Benjamin
> I looked after our other three beautiful grands when our daughter and her husband went out to cuddle and visit him.
> Now I'm trying to get rid of a head and chest cold ( probably brought home from school from our grandson) my hubby Keiths only lasted a couple of days ,this is day three for me and I'm not any better yet .
> ...


Good to hear from you Jackie, hope the cold doesn't last too long.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> From me too. I can understand your feelings about the dog. We had DSs puppy here all last winter, she's been away getting trained as a hunting dog & we've really missed her. Thankfully she will soon be back


That is good news Bonnie . I have missed hearing about her


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Sam!
Enjoy your Special Day and have a wonderful year ahead!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finally finished this little set been left on the needles too long while I've been knitting other cardigans . Not sure about the yarn I used was thinking it looked autumnal .was a nice easy pattern that I think I will knit again 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/Luna-poppy 
It's free and comes in two styles


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished this little set been left on the needles too long while I've been knitting other cardigans . Not sure about the yarn I used was thinking it looked autumnal .was a nice easy pattern that I think I will knit again
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/Luna-poppy
> It's free and comes in two styles


That is beautiful. I'm glad you have knitting to keep you busy.


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sam! Wishing you much cake & other good things.
Will go and catch up properly now as I've been away for a few days with limited Internet access.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> That is beautiful. I'm glad you have knitting to keep you busy.


Thank you Im glad to I've been knitting the nights away finished two more cardigans , half a sock and started a cowl which took me me 4 very tired attempts to cast on but it's coming along now


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished this little set been left on the needles too long while I've been knitting other cardigans . Not sure about the yarn I used was thinking it looked autumnal .was a nice easy pattern that I think I will knit again
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/Luna-poppy
> It's free and comes in two styles


That's really cute & I love the pumpkin color with the cream


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Im glad to I've been knitting the nights away finished two more cardigans , half a sock and started a cowl which took me me 4 very tired attempts to cast on but it's coming along now


Are you getting a twist in the cast on? I always have trouble with that too. I read on KP some people knit a couple of row flat & then join it so there's less chance of a twist


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's another grey ugly day here. It was drizzling most of yesterday & very foggy this morning. 
I ended up going to Lloyd again yesterday. My DSs MIL has a badly broken toe & can't drive with the big boot she has to wear so I drove her van. She was getting cabin fever & wanted to go to the Fabricland sale as she's a quilter. I hadn't realized all the thread, zippers & beads were also on 1/2 price so I got a few more things. I'm glad I had gone the day before as the Camo shelf was very empty.
Well, DH has just come in from hunting so must run


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone ! I've been missing but full of action around here and with my family ????
> I have a new Grandson that we took a plane ride to B.C to visit got to hold him at less than two hours old ???? Tobias Keith Love born August 11 he weighed a whopping 8lbs9ozs ! He has more hair than his Dad our Son Benjamin
> I looked after our other three beautiful grands when our daughter and her husband went out to cuddle and visit him.
> Now I'm trying to get rid of a head and chest cold ( probably brought home from school from our grandson) my hubby Keiths only lasted a couple of days ,this is day three for me and I'm not any better yet .
> ...


Congratulations Jackie! Hope you are soon feeling better. Guess it's that time of year again to post the cold relief recipe.

1 Tablespoon of honey, preferably local, not store bought
1/4 teaspoon of ground cinnamon.

Mix together very well. Take 3 times a day. Be sure you mix it well, as cinnamon does not dissolve.

It is so good to see you posting again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She must be chattering away too . I love listening to the little ones when they start chattering not to keen to listen when they turn to teenagers especially if they are moody teenagers ????


Yes, she is a chatterbox just like her mother! And most is very clear and "adult", if you know what I mean. We have never used baby talk around her, so she learned to talk as close to properly as it gets around here, not formally, just normal everyday speech. Some is hard to understand as she learns to pronounce some words, or they are just hard for her to pronounce. She about made DD split her side trying not to laugh the other day. DD was doing dishes. Arriana was playing on the sofa. DD hears " F&);5$!! It won't work. Damn!" Good thing DD was around the corner so Arriana didn't see her. Took a minute to compose herself so she could explain to Arriana that it was not acceptable for her to say that. Told daddy what had been said when he got home. All he could do was hang his head in shame! He knew exactly where Arriana had heard it! I'm still getting a good chuckle out of it. Asmd iic course that came out very clearly! Good thing we don't go to daycare!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished this little set been left on the needles too long while I've been knitting other cardigans . Not sure about the yarn I used was thinking it looked autumnal .was a nice easy pattern that I think I will knit again
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/Luna-poppy
> It's free and comes in two styles


Very pretty!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, glad you and DDIL could comfort each other. What a thoughtful gift from your middle son. Hugs, my friend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

BubbaLove, congratulations on your new grandson. Glad you were able to hold him. Healing energy sent your way.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, glad your good deed brought you to 1/2 price sale.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone ! I've been missing but full of action around here and with my family ????
> I have a new Grandson that we took a plane ride to B.C to visit got to hold him at less than two hours old ???? Tobias Keith Love born August 11 he weighed a whopping 8lbs9ozs ! He has more hair than his Dad our Son Benjamin
> I looked after our other three beautiful grands when our daughter and her husband went out to cuddle and visit him.
> Now I'm trying to get rid of a head and chest cold ( probably brought home from school from our grandson) my hubby Keiths only lasted a couple of days ,this is day three for me and I'm not any better yet .
> ...


That is a big baby! Sorry you've picked up a cold- I had one for nearly a month, and may have shared it with Fan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just love the color of this Gansey Julie. Another work of art.


It is going to be great on the dull days of winter! Thanks Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you managed to get some sleep Julie .


Thanks Sonja! Didn't do so well the rest of the night knowing I had to get up an hour earlier!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It looks lovely Julie . I misread and nearly choked on my coffee when I read the 29,400 sts . I thought cast on and was ashamed that I muttered on about 150 cast on sts ????


Thank you for the giggle, Sonja- I wonder how long that would be?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, happy birthday.
> Thanks for starting another week for us, I will have to check the recipes later, Internet was on the fritz last night so I have a lot to catch up
> 
> Thanks Julie & Kate for the summaries
> ...


 :sm24: Thanks Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's looking great, Julie, such a rich red color should look great on you.


It will go well with all my blacks! And I will feel bright in it- Thanks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

baby stuff - you are going to love this. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-hooded-baby-poncho-pattern?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=267ea3e229-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-267ea3e229-60616885


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is beautiful. I'm glad you have knitting to keep you busy.


From me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are you getting a twist in the cast on? I always have trouble with that too. I read on KP some people knit a couple of row flat & then join it so there's less chance of a twist


That is what I usually do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, she is a chatterbox just like her mother! And most is very clear and "adult", if you know what I mean. We have never used baby talk around her, so she learned to talk as close to properly as it gets around here, not formally, just normal everyday speech. Some is hard to understand as she learns to pronounce some words, or they are just hard for her to pronounce. She about made DD split her side trying not to laugh the other day. DD was doing dishes. Arriana was playing on the sofa. DD hears " F&);5$!! It won't work. Damn!" Good thing DD was around the corner so Arriana didn't see her. Took a minute to compose herself so she could explain to Arriana that it was not acceptable for her to say that. Told daddy what had been said when he got home. All he could do was hang his head in shame! He knew exactly where Arriana had heard it! I'm still getting a good chuckle out of it. Asmd iic course that came out very clearly! Good thing we don't go to daycare!


 :sm24: I am sure we've all been through that one!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love the pumpkin sweater and hat. Sorry you are having insomnia. Glad knitting can be a comfort.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you for the giggle, Sonja- I wonder how long that would be?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I won't ever find out. I would keep loosing count!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, she is a chatterbox just like her mother! And most is very clear and "adult", if you know what I mean. We have never used baby talk around her, so she learned to talk as close to properly as it gets around here, not formally, just normal everyday speech. Some is hard to understand as she learns to pronounce some words, or they are just hard for her to pronounce. She about made DD split her side trying not to laugh the other day. DD was doing dishes. Arriana was playing on the sofa. DD hears " F&);5$!! It won't work. Damn!" Good thing DD was around the corner so Arriana didn't see her. Took a minute to compose herself so she could explain to Arriana that it was not acceptable for her to say that. Told daddy what had been said when he got home. All he could do was hang his head in shame! He knew exactly where Arriana had heard it! I'm still getting a good chuckle out of it. Asmd iic course that came out very clearly! Good thing we don't go to daycare!


It's always the words they shouldn't say that come out the clearest . I can here the little ones outside my window and one of them said the f word a few times and another said that's a naughty word you shouldn't say and the little boy of five replied proudly "I know " , but they do make us smile


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's really cute & I love the pumpkin color with the cream


Thank you Bonnie and for the colour . All the time I was knitting I kept wondering what the colour was . Pumpkin colour describes it exactly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you Tami


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Congratulations Jackie! Hope you are soon feeling better. Guess it's that time of year again to post the cold relief recipe.
> 
> 1 Tablespoon of honey, preferably local, not store bought
> 1/4 teaspoon of ground cinnamon.
> ...


Thank you I will certainly give this a try !


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sonja - it seems they are coming much faster than they used to. lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Sam hope you have a great day ????????????


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Very pretty colour sweater set Sonja !


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are home safe and sound - sorry about your friend. it sounds as though she was ready to go. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Good evening Sam and everyone, I have tons to catch up on, all of last week to be sure. It sure is good to be home, it was a very crazy week, but I'll go into all that at another time. The animals are so glad we're home, Marla said Ryssa tried to leave her house with Christopher. Lol I did get 2 skeins of sock yarn while in San Antonio, had to go look at yarn, they had locally spun yarn that was made with crushed pearls, no I didn't buy any of that, though I was tempted, I restrained myself.
> Well I hope everyone is doing okay, my friend on hospice passed on Monday morning, peacefully, she was smiling to the end. The memorial is tomorrow.
> I'm heading to bed, 16 hours on the road makes for a long day.
> Night all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you kate - love the card. --- sam



KateB said:


> Happy Birthday Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you joy. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, have a wonderful birthday!
> Kaya, so sorry about your friend. Wonderful she could smile right up to the end.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Here is a picture of our little one. His daddy is a doctor, my sister in law found this little shirt . His last name is Love


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think we change back to regular time the last sunday of october - i think. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh daylight savings.... I had to go online to look when we change our times.... we are next Sunday. :sm19:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the birthday greetings cathy, margaret and candytuft. heidi just brought me a banana/strawberry smoothie - i'm getting the royal treatment today. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi said mine was good - i think it looks like an old man who has no resemblance to me. lol --- sam



oneapril said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Sam - love Southwest flavors! I am glad you got your license sorted. Everytime I have to get a new one I wonder, "who is the old broad in the photo?"


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Another good start to a new week and you're already 13 pages ahead of me. Thanks Sam for the recipes and ladies for the summaries.


Gwen - Sox is such a lovely kitty and what an appropriate name Looks like Alice is enjoying the glove. Hope she didn't puncture it and get a slap in the puss. That's a big limb that came down. Good thing no one was under it.

Sonja - sounds like there needs to be a change of staff in that council office. Maybe you should suggest it. You surely don't need this now.

machriste - hope you're enjoying your weekend off.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Julie for doing the summary last week. Hopefully life is back to a reasonable degree of normal again. David is still not right but that won't impact my internet time now that we are heading back to the city soon. The other brothers place is well situated for our daily life, this one for a break.


Sorry that David is not back to his normal self.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I am all caught up on last week and so far for this week! I should be home for a bit now. It has been a busy 2 weeks but fun. None of our engines would run at the show, but we still had a good time. Even rainy weather on Saturday didn't spoil the fun or the turn out. The rain came in fits and starts instead of being all day. I will post a couple of pics of Arriana at the show.
> 
> We had been invited to spend the week with some of our RV friends after the show was over. They live near the Indiana state line. So we got everything unloaded from the show and went to visit on Monday. DH came home on Wednesday to go back to work on Thursday. I stayed until this morning when another couple left, so I could follow them part way. It was so nice to spend time with them! This is the 2 couples that want us to go to Arizona with them this winter. Hoping we can go for a month or two, but we shall see. The one couple I had asked for prayers for last year for her bladder cancer surgeries and his back surgery. They are doing well, but the hernia surgery she needed this year from last years surgeries did not go well and will need to be done again next year. He is doing well. I would like to ask that you keep Jeanne, from the other couple, in your thoughts this week as she has thyroid surgery on Thursday. We are praying is goes well, with no cancer, as she has had breast cancer in the past.
> 
> ...


Looks like Arianna was enjoying herself.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your "reptile" looks a bit different than ours - is is a crocodile or an alligator? --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello dear friends. I have been missing in action for many weeks now but you are never far from my thoughts. I catch up when I can, so thanks to the summary queens for all you do. No real reason for my absence. Life just got busy as I knitted squares and sewed together blankets to meet a deadline, then we went away for 10 days, so I sort of got so far behind that it was difficult to jump back in after such a long time.
> We had a wonderful 10 days in Darwin at the end of July/beginning of August. So good to escape our Sydney winter for 10 days of 35/35C but no humidity in Darwin at that time of year so even though I normally hate those temperatures, I loved it. We were able to explore Darwin at a leisurely pace and took bus tours to spectacular Katherine Gorge and Kakadu National Park so DH could enjoy the sights without the responsibility of long all day drives. Thoroughly enjoyed the whole experience.
> 
> Sonja, my heart breaks for you at the loss of your son. To all others dealing with loss and illness, hugs to all of you.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you for the birthday greetings candytuft and i also want to welcome you to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation. we are here 24/7 and there is usually someone around most of the time. we hope you had a good time and will be back real soon - we would love to get to know you and see what you have been working on. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. ---- sam



candytuft said:


> Happy Birthday Sam, hope you enjoy a wonderful day, the recipes as usual sound delicious. I have just recently had a new kitchen installed and am enjoying it immensely, so can put my new oven to good use with all the delicious new things to try. Well the tomatoes did not get planted last week, hoping to do it this week, still battling the weeds. When our six children all started lives away from home and our last dog passed away we decided on no more pets, because we travel lots, but this week our daughters dog has come to live with us because they have a new house where it is not practical to have the little dog. Must say it is nice to have this little one didn't realise how much I had missed having one around and Pop loves her too. Hope all that are ailing soon get well, love and good wishes to all. X


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

denise i also wanted to wish you good luck on tuesday - sending you tons of healing energy to wrap you up in warm healing pain free goodness. we will be thinking of you on tuesdayl --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello dear friends. I have been missing in action for many weeks now but you are never far from my thoughts. I catch up when I can, so thanks to the summary queens for all you do. No real reason for my absence. Life just got busy as I knitted squares and sewed together blankets to meet a deadline, then we went away for 10 days, so I sort of got so far behind that it was difficult to jump back in after such a long time.
> We had a wonderful 10 days in Darwin at the end of July/beginning of August. So good to escape our Sydney winter for 10 days of 35/35C but no humidity in Darwin at that time of year so even though I normally hate those temperatures, I loved it. We were able to explore Darwin at a leisurely pace and took bus tours to spectacular Katherine Gorge and Kakadu National Park so DH could enjoy the sights without the responsibility of long all day drives. Thoroughly enjoyed the whole experience.
> 
> Sonja, my heart breaks for you at the loss of your son. To all others dealing with loss and illness, hugs to all of you.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks oneapril. --- sam



oneapril said:


> HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Sam!!☆☆☆ Enjoy your day! Eat cake!!♡


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope he does well. --- sam



oneapril said:


> I am off to watch my youngest run a 10k charity race. It is a very overcast morning in central PA but still a nice temp of about 70° - good for the runners. Have a good day/night all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you jeanette. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Sam


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sam
Lovely Gansey there Julie
Welcome newcomers
Sonja that was good to chat with your daughter in law and what a lovely idea of your younger son.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks mary. --- sam



pacer said:


> Have a wonderful birthday Sam. May your day be filled with many blessings and lots of love.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks you happiegram - and allow me to take this opportunity to welcome you to the knitting tea party - we hope you had a good time with us and will return real soon - we would love to get to know you (and you us) and see the beautiful things that come off your needles. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



HappieGram said:


> Happy Birthday Sam!! ????????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to take this opportunity to thank everyone for their birthday wishes to me - i've tried to thank everyone but there are so many i am just going to do it this way or my picture is going to fill several several pages. i can't believe i am 75 today - how did it get here so quickly. tried to convince avery i was just 16 - he did not fall for that. the body may be 75 but my mind still thinks i am 35 or so - just wish the body could keep up the way it did when i was in my 30's. lol Thank you all. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lot of sts julie - and it is turning out beautifully - looking forward to seeing it modeled. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Over 29,400 stitches up the body- not counting the ribbing- about halfway to the gusset. This is my major WIP. the red Gansey.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you bubba love - and congrats on the new grandson - aren't babies fun? you can lay them down and they stay put. sending you tons of healing energy to help you get rid of your cold and get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone ! I've been missing but full of action around here and with my family ????
> I have a new Grandson that we took a plane ride to B.C to visit got to hold him at less than two hours old ???? Tobias Keith Love born August 11 he weighed a whopping 8lbs9ozs ! He has more hair than his Dad our Son Benjamin
> I looked after our other three beautiful grands when our daughter and her husband went out to cuddle and visit him.
> Now I'm trying to get rid of a head and chest cold ( probably brought home from school from our grandson) my hubby Keiths only lasted a couple of days ,this is day three for me and I'm not any better yet .
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking forward to seeing your baby blanket. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Thank you Gwen I'm with you on it clearing up fast. I've been working on Tobias blanket will post a picture as it is almost done just telling myself not to change or add anymore to it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful sonja - and i think the color is perfect - great hat to go with it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Finally finished this little set been left on the needles too long while I've been knitting other cardigans . Not sure about the yarn I used was thinking it looked autumnal .was a nice easy pattern that I think I will knit again
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/Luna-poppy
> It's free and comes in two styles


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goodness - that is a head of hair. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Here is a picture of our little one. His daddy is a doctor, my sister in law found this little shirt . His last name is Love


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think that is enough of my picture for a while. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jackie, handsome grandson, love the Dr. Love outfit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fabulous job Sonja. I really like the style of the cardigan and the slouchy hat. Very stylish. It does look autumnal!



Swedenme said:


> Finally finished this little set been left on the needles too long while I've been knitting other cardigans . Not sure about the yarn I used was thinking it looked autumnal .was a nice easy pattern that I think I will knit again
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/Luna-poppy
> It's free and comes in two styles


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Handsome little one! Look at all that hair too! The shirt is a delight also.


Bubba Love said:


> Here is a picture of our little one. His daddy is a doctor, my sister in law found this little shirt . His last name is Love


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes he sure has a lot of hair ,like I said more than his daddy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam tell your family you should be treated royally everyday....not just your birthday! The banana/strawberry smoothie sounds good. Hope you get a sour cherry pie too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am sure we've all been through that one!


My DS#1 came home from school aged 5 and the conversation went like this....

"I know a bad word."

"I don't want to hear it."

"It's got 4 letters."

"I don't want to hear it!"

"It begins with F."

"Don't say it!"

"Fart!"........the relief!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think we change back to regular time the last sunday of october - i think. --- sam


I looked ours up and it's the Sunday 30th of October too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Here is a picture of our little one. His daddy is a doctor, my sister in law found this little shirt . His last name is Love


He's Love-ly! What a lot of hair too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you for the giggle, Sonja- I wonder how long that would be?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Made me smile too . When I stopped choking


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love the pumpkin sweater and hat. Sorry you are having insomnia. Glad knitting can be a comfort.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Very pretty colour sweater set Sonja !


Thank you Jackie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Here is a picture of our little one. His daddy is a doctor, my sister in law found this little shirt . His last name is Love


He is such a cutie Jackie and you are right about his hair lots and lots


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Sam
> Lovely Gansey there Julie
> Welcome newcomers
> Sonja that was good to chat with your daughter in law and what a lovely idea of your younger son.


Thank you Mary . It was a lovely gift


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is beautiful sonja - and i think the color is perfect - great hat to go with it. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fabulous job Sonja. I really like the style of the cardigan and the slouchy hat. Very stylish. It does look autumnal!


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Saturday, I had to get a new laptop that is why you haven't heard from me. Thank you Sam for our start up and the great recipes and I'm doing a happy dance ( In My mind,LOL) A Strawberry recipe. It's my lucky day. Plus what is better it is easy...LOL Thank You,Thank You. I'm sure you could tell by my Avatar name.

Gwen very pretty or handsome cat. Sox is a perfect name


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you I will certainly give this a try !


That remedy has worked for me several times already.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> Here is a picture of our little one. His daddy is a doctor, my sister in law found this little shirt . His last name is Love


He is so alert. Such a cutie.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Here is a picture of our little one. His daddy is a doctor, my sister in law found this little shirt . His last name is Love


What a handsome little man


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

[quote=Swedenme) Great Job and the sweater is sooo cute. Where did you get the beret pattern?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished this little set been left on the needles too long while I've been knitting other cardigans . Not sure about the yarn I used was thinking it looked autumnal .was a nice easy pattern that I think I will knit again
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/Luna-poppy
> It's free and comes in two styles


The outfit is beautiful.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bella was rushed to a local hospital this afternoon and they are prepping her to be transferred by ambulance to the specialty hospital a few hours away. It has to do with the failure for her stomach where her colostomy bag is attached to her. This is a serious problem for her so the family is asking for prayers for her.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sam! Wishing you a great day. Love to you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Strawberry4u said:


> Swedenme) Great Job and the sweater is sooo cute. Where did you get the beret pattern?[/quote said:
> 
> 
> > The beret pattern was also a free link that I've had a while , can't find it right now but I'm going to look in my history and once I find it I'll post a link


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> The outfit is beautiful.


Thank you Mary


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella was rushed to a local hospital this afternoon and they are prepping her to be transferred by ambulance to the specialty hospital a few hours away. It has to do with the failure for her stomach where her colostomy bag is attached to her. This is a serious problem for her so the family is asking for prayers for her.


Poor wee lamb. Hoping it all turns out well for her.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

More prayers for precious Bella.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, it's a very wet Auckland morning here, the daylight saving meant the guests arose an hour later but that was fine, and they have decided to go home tomorrow in stead of Tuesday as the wet weather is here for the rest of this week by forecast. The family are trying to guess what the dessert is tonight but they are way off, going to be interesting to see if they like it or not. We are having Chinese takeout tonight so don't have to cook yay!

happy birthday Sam ???? Wishing you a super day.

Here's the Grape Salad recipe for anyone interested.
It makes a large amount so could be halved if needed.
1kg green seedless grapes
1kg red seedless grapes
200gms cream cheese
200gms sour cream
1/2 cup white sugar
1/2 cup brown sugar
1tsp vanilla essence
1/2 cup chopped pecans or nuts of choice.
Wash grapes and put into large serving bowl
In another bowl mix other ingredients except nuts and brown sugar
Pour mixture over grapes, fold in to combine
Sprinkle brown sugar over top.
Chill overnight in fridge and before serving sprinkle nuts over top.
How easy is that?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks like Arianna was enjoying herself.


She had a great time!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> My DS#1 came home from school aged 5 and the conversation went like this....
> 
> "I know a bad word."
> 
> ...


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella was rushed to a local hospital this afternoon and they are prepping her to be transferred by ambulance to the specialty hospital a few hours away. It has to do with the failure for her stomach where her colostomy bag is attached to her. This is a serious problem for her so the family is asking for prayers for her.


I saw your post on Facebook. Praying lots.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, she is a chatterbox just like her mother! And most is very clear and "adult", if you know what I mean. We have never used baby talk around her, so she learned to talk as close to properly as it gets around here, not formally, just normal everyday speech. Some is hard to understand as she learns to pronounce some words, or they are just hard for her to pronounce. She about made DD split her side trying not to laugh the other day. DD was doing dishes. Arriana was playing on the sofa. DD hears " F&);5$!! It won't work. Damn!" Good thing DD was around the corner so Arriana didn't see her. Took a minute to compose herself so she could explain to Arriana that it was not acceptable for her to say that. Told daddy what had been said when he got home. All he could do was hang his head in shame! He knew exactly where Arriana had heard it! I'm still getting a good chuckle out of it. Asmd iic course that came out very clearly! Good thing we don't go to daycare!


Those are usually the words that come out extremely plain????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Bella was rushed to a local hospital this afternoon and they are prepping her to be transferred by ambulance to the specialty hospital a few hours away. It has to do with the failure for her stomach where her colostomy bag is attached to her. This is a serious problem for her so the family is asking for prayers for her.


So sorry to hear this Mary .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Here is a picture of our little one. His daddy is a doctor, my sister in law found this little shirt . His last name is Love


So cute! & what a head of hair, I'm sure my boys were a year old before they had so much. I love the shirt, so cute to have the real name on it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I saw your post on Facebook. Praying lots.


It is so needed right now. She has had a few good months. I hate it when she has to endure this.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella was rushed to a local hospital this afternoon and they are prepping her to be transferred by ambulance to the specialty hospital a few hours away. It has to do with the failure for her stomach where her colostomy bag is attached to her. This is a serious problem for her so the family is asking for prayers for her.


Oh, no! That poor child just seems to have endless troubles. I hope she will be OK


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> So sorry to hear this Mary .


Thanks. Thinking of you also. Prayers for you and your family as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no! That poor child just seems to have endless troubles. I hope she will be OK


I do too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, it's a very wet Auckland morning here, the daylight saving meant the guests arose an hour later but that was fine, and they have decided to go home tomorrow in stead of Tuesday as the wet weather is here for the rest of this week by forecast. The family are trying to guess what the dessert is tonight but they are way off, going to be interesting to see if they like it or not. We are having Chinese takeout tonight so don't have to cook yay!
> 
> happy birthday Sam ???? Wishing you a super day.
> 
> ...


That sounds really good. Thanks for posting


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those are usually the words that come out extremely plain????


Yep!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The sun came out about lunch time & it turned into quite a nice day, only 10C/50F but nice for working. I got the rest of the corn dug out & some other things cleaned out, it feels good to get things done, I will try to get the carrots out this week & maybe the wire around the fruit trees.
With the fabric I bought the other day, I should lock myself in my sewing room & not come out for several daysð
I'm nearly finished the mermaid tail last night, just have to crochet around the edge & figure out how I'm putting it together. That's one Christmas present ready & a lot to go!
It's really windy out today so out pretty leaves sure won't last very long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I won't ever find out. I would keep loosing count!


Over that number, I would defy anyone to keep count!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Here is a picture of our little one. His daddy is a doctor, my sister in law found this little shirt . His last name is Love


He looks much bigger than the week old fellow I just saw at church- did not think to ask Mum his weight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Sam
> Lovely Gansey there Julie
> Welcome newcomers
> Sonja that was good to chat with your daughter in law and what a lovely idea of your younger son.


Thank you, Mary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lot of sts julie - and it is turning out beautifully - looking forward to seeing it modeled. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> My DS#1 came home from school aged 5 and the conversation went like this....
> 
> "I know a bad word."
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: And of course all Mercedes owners know it is German for 'Start'.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Just checking in to let you know I've not been lost in action! Waiting at Quito airport for flight to Madrid, Spain then eventually on to London. Holiday was amazing, tiring and totally fascinating. DH has lots of photos but I can't post those until we are all home, but meanwhile I have taken a shot from the window here, not the best of views but does show some of the surrounding peaks. Quito itself is the highest capital city, they say, at about 10,000 ft.
Now to work back through the summaries to find out what you have all been up to. Hope you are all enjoying life, keeping well. I'll be back online early next week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made me smile too . When I stopped choking


 :sm24: :sm26: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella was rushed to a local hospital this afternoon and they are prepping her to be transferred by ambulance to the specialty hospital a few hours away. It has to do with the failure for her stomach where her colostomy bag is attached to her. This is a serious problem for her so the family is asking for prayers for her.


Oh dear, what trials that poor little soul goes through.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just checking in to let you know I've not been lost in action! Waiting at Quito airport for flight to Madrid, Spain then eventually on to London. Holiday was amazing, tiring and totally fascinating. DH has lots of photos but I can't post those until we are all home, but meanwhile I have taken a shot from the window here, not the best of views but does show some of the surrounding peaks. Quito itself is the highest capital city, they say, at about 10,000 ft.
> Now to work back through the summaries to find out what you have all been up to. Hope you are all enjoying life, keeping well. I'll be back online early next week.


You really do get around the world, Lin!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Bella was rushed to a local hospital this afternoon and they are prepping her to be transferred by ambulance to the specialty hospital a few hours away. It has to do with the failure for her stomach where her colostomy bag is attached to her. This is a serious problem for her so the family is asking for prayers for her.


Prayers for Bella and family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, healing energy for wee Bella. Such a hard life.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thought I was keeping up then realised I hadn't had updates. So looked in my watched topics and still couldn't see this. So only just finished page 4 of 18!
Wonder why every now and then a topic drops of the KP radar?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary, healing energy for wee Bella. Such a hard life.


Her mom said the stoma prolapse which means her insides were coming out through the stoma and there was very little blood going to the stoma. It is quite a mess so the family called for an ambulance to come to the home. Very frightening time for the entire family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thought I was keeping up then realised I hadn't had updates. So looked in my watched topics and still couldn't see this. So only just finished page 4 of 18!
> Wonder why every now and then a topic drops of the KP radar?


Goodness knows! Mine have all been coming through- (touch wood, says she banging her head)


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, love the pet pictures. Arriana is so cute and those little boots!! Sonja love the latest,set and the colors. Julie, love the red of the sweater. 
Welcome to everyone new!!
Happy Birthday Sam!! 
The little baby boy is so cute. 
Bragging a little to much about our good weather, since Friday it has been grey and dreary and damp. 
Hope all are having a great weekend, after some not so great days.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: And of course all Mercedes owners know it is German for 'Start'.


LOL. Ein gute fahrt (trip). Took me a while to get used to that one. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, hope you had a really special birthday. You sure deserve it.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WISHES FROM Upstate New York.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I know I've missed a lot but I've got one mitten done except for the thumb and already have the cuff done on the other. The cuff is knit separately and then you pick up and knit on stitches for the mitten. Think I'm done for today. Will try and catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DS2 came for supper tonight, they started him in some antiinflamatory drugs yesterday, he says he can't believe how much better he feels today. It's so good to have him feeling better, I think it was getting him down. They took biopsies if his arm & leg, fairly big ones, 3 stitches in each. 
Off to work in my mermaid tail


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> He looks much bigger than the week old fellow I just saw at church- did not think to ask Mum his weight.


My daughter in law told me he was up to 12lbs at his checkup this Thursday past.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Praying for little Bella ???????? and for her parents .


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Aw, sad the weather didn't cooperate, as you know the planners probably put a lot of work into setting up the race.


KateB said:


> We had a local charity fun run cancelled today (not that I was participating!) as it's 16C (58F), pouring with rain and there are 50 mph winds blowing!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie I pray this will be the up turn for your son.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I know I've missed a lot but I've got one mitten done except for the thumb and already have the cuff done on the other. The cuff is knit separately and then you pick up and knit on stitches for the mitten. Think I'm done for today. Will try and catch up tomorrow.


That is wonderful. You will have some very nice mittens at the end of all these classes.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> Praying for little Bella Ã°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂ» and for her parents .


Thanks to you and the many people here who are praying and thinking good thoughts for this precious girl. Here is a picture of her before her vacation.

Bella is bent over because the princess was kneeling down. So cute. Make a Wish foundation provided the Princess for the party. Bella was in her glory that day. Today she is fighting to beat another obstacle.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you! It was fun...all I had to do was watch!


sugarsugar said:


> Have fun. :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I am all caught up on last week and so far for this week! I should be home for a bit now. It has been a busy 2 weeks but fun. None of our engines would run at the show, but we still had a good time. Even rainy weather on Saturday didn't spoil the fun or the turn out. The rain came in fits and starts instead of being all day. I will post a couple of pics of Arriana at the show.
> 
> We had been invited to spend the week with some of our RV friends after the show was over. They live near the Indiana state line. So we got everything unloaded from the show and went to visit on Monday. DH came home on Wednesday to go back to work on Thursday. I stayed until this morning when another couple left, so I could follow them part way. It was so nice to spend time with them! This is the 2 couples that want us to go to Arizona with them this winter. Hoping we can go for a month or two, but we shall see. The one couple I had asked for prayers for last year for her bladder cancer surgeries and his back surgery. They are doing well, but the hernia surgery she needed this year from last years surgeries did not go well and will need to be done again next year. He is doing well. I would like to ask that you keep Jeanne, from the other couple, in your thoughts this week as she has thyroid surgery on Thursday. We are praying is goes well, with no cancer, as she has had breast cancer in the past.
> 
> ...


Arriana is a beautiful little girl. Sending lots of positive thought for your friend Jeanne. I hope all goes well. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> When I go I'm not moving till I get a written statement that everything is sorted


Sonja I hope everything gets sorted and quickly!!! ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening Sam and everyone, I have tons to catch up on, all of last week to be sure. It sure is good to be home, it was a very crazy week, but I'll go into all that at another time. The animals are so glad we're home, Marla said Ryssa tried to leave her house with Christopher. Lol I did get 2 skeins of sock yarn while in San Antonio, had to go look at yarn, they had locally spun yarn that was made with crushed pearls, no I didn't buy any of that, though I was tempted, I restrained myself.
> Well I hope everyone is doing okay, my friend on hospice passed on Monday morning, peacefully, she was smiling to the end. The memorial is tomorrow.
> I'm heading to bed, 16 hours on the road makes for a long day.
> Night all.


I'm so sorry about your friend. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends. I have been missing in action for many weeks now but you are never far from my thoughts. I catch up when I can, so thanks to the summary queens for all you do. No real reason for my absence. Life just got busy as I knitted squares and sewed together blankets to meet a deadline, then we went away for 10 days, so I sort of got so far behind that it was difficult to jump back in after such a long time.
> We had a wonderful 10 days in Darwin at the end of July/beginning of August. So good to escape our Sydney winter for 10 days of 35/35C but no humidity in Darwin at that time of year so even though I normally hate those temperatures, I loved it. We were able to explore Darwin at a leisurely pace and took bus tours to spectacular Katherine Gorge and Kakadu National Park so DH could enjoy the sights without the responsibility of long all day drives. Thoroughly enjoyed the whole experience.
> 
> Sonja, my heart breaks for you at the loss of your son. To all others dealing with loss and illness, hugs to all of you.
> ...


Love your photos. Best wishes for your surgery, I hope you have a speedy recovery and are soon pain free. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> Welcome ROSD! You're so talented! Hugs!


Thank you so much. Hugs! ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Over 29,400 stitches up the body- not counting the ribbing- about halfway to the gusset. This is my major WIP. the red Gansey.


Wow!!! Julie, that's a lot of stitches to knit!!! It will be beautiful and worth it in the end. ????
P9


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Most recent update on Bella.... She is being rushed by ambulance to the specialty hospital that cares for her. It is normally a 2 hour road trip from here. Tonight it will be faster as the sirens and lights are going and Bella's parents are following it. Status update from mom.... She was in a lot of pain and vomiting. Quick x ray and meds to give some relief then loaded into an ambulance for the big trip. We know things are not right but don't know why or what the plan is,right now we need to get there. SuperBella prayer warriors, our heart is currently ahead of us in that ambulance. 

Prayers for safe travels for the ambulance and her parents who are directly behind it. Also for the team at the hospital who will have a busy night with this little girl. I suspect that she could be there for weeks if not longer unless they can fix the problem without sedation or anesthesia.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> And Welcome to you, HappieGram! I think this is the first time you have posted here- we love new-comers and would love to learn more of you!


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It was fun, thanks, Sugar! Here she is crossing the finish line!


sugarsugar said:


> Have fun. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Always in my prayers but more so now.


pacer said:


> Bella was rushed to a local hospital this afternoon and they are prepping her to be transferred by ambulance to the specialty hospital a few hours away. It has to do with the failure for her stomach where her colostomy bag is attached to her. This is a serious problem for her so the family is asking for prayers for her.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Joy!


sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, hope you and your DD enjoy the run.
> Kate, brrrr.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Awesome Julie, and what a great color!


Lurker 2 said:


> Over 29,400 stitches up the body- not counting the ribbing- about halfway to the gusset. This is my major WIP. the red Gansey.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe Fan (grape salad) and for those who need to know like me 1 kg = 2 lbs



Fan said:


> Good morning all, it's a very wet Auckland morning here, the daylight saving meant the guests arose an hour later but that was fine, and they have decided to go home tomorrow in stead of Tuesday as the wet weather is here for the rest of this week by forecast. The family are trying to guess what the dessert is tonight but they are way off, going to be interesting to see if they like it or not. We are having Chinese takeout tonight so don't have to cook yay!
> 
> happy birthday Sam ???? Wishing you a super day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Is the mermaid tail blanket you are making knit or crochet. I'm not even 1/2 down to the tail yet!



Bonnie7591 said:


> The sun came out about lunch time & it turned into quite a nice day, only 10C/50F but nice for working. I got the rest of the corn dug out & some other things cleaned out, it feels good to get things done, I will try to get the carrots out this week & maybe the wire around the fruit trees.
> With the fabric I bought the other day, I should lock myself in my sewing room & not come out for several daysð
> I'm nearly finished the mermaid tail last night, just have to crochet around the edge & figure out how I'm putting it together. That's one Christmas present ready & a lot to go!
> It's really windy out today so out pretty leaves sure won't last very long.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful picture.


Bonnie7591 said:


> The sun came out about lunch time & it turned into quite a nice day, only 10C/50F but nice for working. I got the rest of the corn dug out & some other things cleaned out, it feels good to get things done, I will try to get the carrots out this week & maybe the wire around the fruit trees.
> With the fabric I bought the other day, I should lock myself in my sewing room & not come out for several daysð
> I'm nearly finished the mermaid tail last night, just have to crochet around the edge & figure out how I'm putting it together. That's one Christmas present ready & a lot to go!
> It's really windy out today so out pretty leaves sure won't last very long.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is so pretty Sonja - love the colors and the buttons!


Swedenme said:


> Finally finished this little set been left on the needles too long while I've been knitting other cardigans . Not sure about the yarn I used was thinking it looked autumnal .was a nice easy pattern that I think I will knit again
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/Luna-poppy
> It's free and comes in two styles


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such a pretty girl and congrats on finishing the race.

Speaking of daughters, my oldest that separated from her DH (alcoholic) signed the uncontested divorce paper this past week. In 30-60 days it will be final. So glad it is near an end now. She still shed a few tears as she did truly love him but could not live her live like that (him always drunk, etc). I'm so glad it will be over before the holidays.


oneapril said:


> It was fun, thanks, Sugar! Here she is crossing the finish line!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Went outside early this evening and low and behold another big limb down in the driveway and a 3rd one bending almost to the ground. DH said he will take care of it in the morning. I won't be surprised if the 3rd one snaps during the night. Definitely seems to be a case of just to heavy however tomorrow will tell us more. IF the entire tree needs to come down we will have to postpone doing the kitchen floor & countertops as we will need to get a professional in to take it totally down.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went outside early this evening and low and behold another big limb down in the driveway and a 3rd one bending almost to the ground. DH said he will take care of it in the morning. I won't be surprised if the 3rd one snaps during the night. Definitely seems to be a case of just to heavy however tomorrow will tell us more. IF the entire tree needs to come down we will have to postpone doing the kitchen floor & countertops as we will need to get a professional in to take it totally down.


Is that all from one tree?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Shirley here: I incorrectly posted on last weeks TP. 

Just wanted to say that as of Tuesday or wednesday the workshops will be finished. I want to thank of of you who helped me by teaching and joining in the workshops. I honestly feel that the TP members were a huge help. It was always so nice to be able to know the teachers and that they knew what they were doing. Once again thanks to all of you..

I am ready to take it easier. Sam I am glad you are home. I haven't had a chance to catch up. I hope to tomorrow. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Gwen, love the pet pictures. Arriana is so cute and those little boots!! Sonja love the latest,set and the colors. Julie, love the red of the sweater.
> Welcome to everyone new!!
> Happy Birthday Sam!!
> The little baby boy is so cute.
> ...


 :sm24: Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> LOL. Ein gute fahrt (trip). Took me a while to get used to that one. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


It caused us masses of hilarity when my Dad was selling Mercedes- especially my younger brothers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My daughter in law told me he was up to 12lbs at his checkup this Thursday past.


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> heidi said mine was good - i think it looks like an old man who has no resemblance to me. lol --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Wow!!! Julie, that's a lot of stitches to knit!!! It will be beautiful and worth it in the end. ????
> P9


I think I calculated there is close on a million stitches in one Gansey! And thanks, Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Awesome Julie, and what a great color!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the recipe Fan (grape salad) and for those who need to know like me 1 kg = 2 lbs


It's actually not quite, closer to 450g per lb, but I guess rough enough is ok, so long as you check flavours.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sending out healing prayers to Bella and her family. Hope all is having a good night.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I'm glad it was done before holidays also. Hope the whole tree doesn't have to come down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Such a pretty girl and congrats on finishing the race.
> 
> Speaking of daughters, my oldest that separated from her DH (alcoholic) signed the uncontested divorce paper this past week. In 30-60 days it will be final. So glad it is near an end now. She still shed a few tears as she did truly love him but could not live her live like that (him always drunk, etc). I'm so glad it will be over before the holidays.


Sad, but as you say it was an impossible situation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went outside early this evening and low and behold another big limb down in the driveway and a 3rd one bending almost to the ground. DH said he will take care of it in the morning. I won't be surprised if the 3rd one snaps during the night. Definitely seems to be a case of just to heavy however tomorrow will tell us more. IF the entire tree needs to come down we will have to postpone doing the kitchen floor & countertops as we will need to get a professional in to take it totally down.


Oh dear, that will be sad if the kitchen has to be delayed, but so be it!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here: I incorrectly posted on last weeks TP.
> 
> Just wanted to say that as of Tuesday or wednesday the workshops will be finished. I want to thank of of you who helped me by teaching and joining in the workshops. I honestly feel that the TP members were a huge help. It was always so nice to be able to know the teachers and that they knew what they were doing. Once again thanks to all of you..
> 
> I am ready to take it easier. Sam I am glad you are home. I haven't had a chance to catch up. I hope to tomorrow. Shirley


Thanks for all the countless hours you have invested to make these workshops available to all of us. You are truly a blessing.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cute!


KateB said:


> My DS#1 came home from school aged 5 and the conversation went like this....
> 
> "I know a bad word."
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Bonnie I pray this will be the up turn for your son.


Thanks,Jackie,Me too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Most recent update on Bella.... She is being rushed by ambulance to the specialty hospital that cares for her. It is normally a 2 hour road trip from here. Tonight it will be faster as the sirens and lights are going and Bella's parents are following it. Status update from mom.... She was in a lot of pain and vomiting. Quick x ray and meds to give some relief then loaded into an ambulance for the big trip. We know things are not right but don't know why or what the plan is,right now we need to get there. SuperBella prayer warriors, our heart is currently ahead of us in that ambulance.
> 
> Prayers for safe travels for the ambulance and her parents who are directly behind it. Also for the team at the hospital who will have a busy night with this little girl. I suspect that she could be there for weeks if not longer unless they can fix the problem without sedation or anesthesia.


Prayers that she can be fixed up without further surgery. Safe travels to the hospital


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> It was fun, thanks, Sugar! Here she is crossing the finish line!


Congratulations to your daughter for finishing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Is the mermaid tail blanket you are making knit or crochet. I'm not even 1/2 down to the tail yet!


It's crocheted, I decided that would be faster & I think it's looking quite nice. I will take a photo tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes m'am. One huge oak; larger than the one in the background.


pacer said:


> Is that all from one tree?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And a HUGE thank you to you for having coordinated all these wonderful workshops. I hope they will still remain on the KP for future references.



Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here: I incorrectly posted on last weeks TP.
> 
> Just wanted to say that as of Tuesday or wednesday the workshops will be finished. I want to thank of of you who helped me by teaching and joining in the workshops. I honestly feel that the TP members were a huge help. It was always so nice to be able to know the teachers and that they knew what they were doing. Once again thanks to all of you..
> 
> I am ready to take it easier. Sam I am glad you are home. I haven't had a chance to catch up. I hope to tomorrow. Shirley


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went outside early this evening and low and behold another big limb down in the driveway and a 3rd one bending almost to the ground. DH said he will take care of it in the morning. I won't be surprised if the 3rd one snaps during the night. Definitely seems to be a case of just to heavy however tomorrow will tell us more. IF the entire tree needs to come down we will have to postpone doing the kitchen floor & countertops as we will need to get a professional in to take it totally down.


I'm glad nothing was damaged when they came down, it can make such a mess. A man from here was killed cutting firewood when a " widow maker" came down on him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just used a converter on google so I'm sure you are more accurate Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> It's actually not quite, closer to 450g per lb, but I guess rough enough is ok, so long as you check flavours.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it will be sad if it has to be delayed but if there is danger of the entire tree falling it could possibly take out part of the front of the house so it most definitely is going to be a priority.


Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, that will be sad if the kitchen has to be delayed, but so be it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing it. I wonder if it is the same pattern I'm using and did you use worsted weight (#4) yarn? Boy am I slow. I'm thinking of slowly dropping down to only 2 colors on the body and then down to one as I near the end for the tail. Anything to speed me up some.



Bonnie7591 said:


> It's crocheted, I decided that would be faster & I think it's looking quite nice. I will take a photo tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes it will be sad if it has to be delayed but if there is danger of the entire tree falling it could possibly take out part of the front of the house so it most definitely is going to be a priority.


For sure better safe than sorry.

Glad your DDs divorce will be final soon, then she can put the sad part of her life behind her.

Gwen, this is the pattern I used except I made it rectangular so it can be flattened out later as a blanket if the mermaid " fad" wears off, that way it won't just get used for a short time til the novelty wears off, I hope

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mermaid-tail-afghan


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep, using the same pattern. I am soooooo slooooow!!!


Bonnie7591 said:


> For sure better safe than sorry.
> 
> Glad your DDs divorce will be final soon, then she can put the sad part of her life behind her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Guess I'm going to go work on mermaid.....it may be next Christmas 2017 at this rate......hey...then I can say i'm early! TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is to be done for breakfast - we will see. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam tell your family you should be treated royally everyday....not just your birthday! The banana/strawberry smoothie sounds good. Hope you get a sour cherry pie too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming her way - hoping for good news in the morning --- sam



pacer said:


> Bella was rushed to a local hospital this afternoon and they are prepping her to be transferred by ambulance to the specialty hospital a few hours away. It has to do with the failure for her stomach where her colostomy bag is attached to her. This is a serious problem for her so the family is asking for prayers for her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your leaves have really changed - we need a good hard frost here to get the sap running and the leaves will be vibrant. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> The sun came out about lunch time & it turned into quite a nice day, only 10C/50F but nice for working. I got the rest of the corn dug out & some other things cleaned out, it feels good to get things done, I will try to get the carrots out this week & maybe the wire around the fruit trees.
> With the fabric I bought the other day, I should lock myself in my sewing room & not come out for several daysð
> I'm nearly finished the mermaid tail last night, just have to crochet around the edge & figure out how I'm putting it together. That's one Christmas present ready & a lot to go!
> It's really windy out today so out pretty leaves sure won't last very long.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good news that he is feeling better - tons of healing energy zooming his way to wrap him up in warm healing goodness. may the healing start and continue until he is back in the pink. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> DS2 came for supper tonight, they started him in some antiinflamatory drugs yesterday, he says he can't believe how much better he feels today. It's so good to have him feeling better, I think it was getting him down. They took biopsies if his arm & leg, fairly big ones, 3 stitches in each.
> Off to work in my mermaid tail


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> It was fun, thanks, Sugar! Here she is crossing the finish line!


Yay!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow gwen - those are big limbs. sure glad it didn't hit anything. hopefully the whole thing will blow over during the night. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Went outside early this evening and low and behold another big limb down in the driveway and a 3rd one bending almost to the ground. DH said he will take care of it in the morning. I won't be surprised if the 3rd one snaps during the night. Definitely seems to be a case of just to heavy however tomorrow will tell us more. IF the entire tree needs to come down we will have to postpone doing the kitchen floor & countertops as we will need to get a professional in to take it totally down.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Such a pretty girl and congrats on finishing the race.
> 
> Speaking of daughters, my oldest that separated from her DH (alcoholic) signed the uncontested divorce paper this past week. In 30-60 days it will be final. So glad it is near an end now. She still shed a few tears as she did truly love him but could not live her live like that (him always drunk, etc). I'm so glad it will be over before the holidays.


Sending hugs. I know it has been, and will be, hard for her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bedtime. --- sam


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Sending condolences to Sonja and thinking of all the others on KTP who have lost a child. Today it is nine years since our DD passed from complications of Hodgkin's Lymphoma. And we just learned this week that my nephew's son(my great nephew) has just been diagnosed with the same thing. No matter what happened with my daughter, as a nurse I would never tell anyone not to get treatment as everyone responds differently. I ask for prayers that all will go well.
I am trying to get used to using a CPAP machine. When I had the irregular heartbeat a few months ago the doctor said that sleep apnea could be one of the causes, and after a sleep test it was determines that I do have this problem. Wish me luck! Have any of you dealt with this?
Speaking of the little ones repeating "bad words", one of my daughter's friends was playing at our house and she said "I heard about a bad word at school, I don't know how to say it but it is spelled "fork" If only the innocence of little ones would last.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry I missed your birthday Sam so I will have to send you belated wishes. May this be the start of another wonderful year in your life.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS2 came for supper tonight, they started him in some antiinflamatory drugs yesterday, he says he can't believe how much better he feels today. It's so good to have him feeling better, I think it was getting him down. They took biopsies if his arm & leg, fairly big ones, 3 stitches in each.
> Off to work in my mermaid tail


Glad son feels so much better Bonnie . Hope they can get to the bottom of what's causing the rash


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just used a converter on google so I'm sure you are more accurate Julie.


Having lived through the conversion to metric, a lot of my older recipes have notes attached as I'm trying to learn the new system. For some reason it's often when measuring butter! And trying to work from metric cups to Imperial!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes it will be sad if it has to be delayed but if there is danger of the entire tree falling it could possibly take out part of the front of the house so it most definitely is going to be a priority.


Definitely needs to be prioritised- they are big trees, pity they are breaking off- do you know is it a native Oak, or exotic? The Oak trees growing here, grow too fast to be strong as they would be in the UK.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I think both our granddaughters are too cute! Thank you


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The sun came out about lunch time & it turned into quite a nice day, only 10C/50F but nice for working. I got the rest of the corn dug out & some other things cleaned out, it feels good to get things done, I will try to get the carrots out this week & maybe the wire around the fruit trees.
> With the fabric I bought the other day, I should lock myself in my sewing room & not come out for several daysð
> I'm nearly finished the mermaid tail last night, just have to crochet around the edge & figure out how I'm putting it together. That's one Christmas present ready & a lot to go!
> It's really windy out today so out pretty leaves sure won't last very long.


Seems no time since you were just planting things! You put me to shame the amount of work you get through - I thought I did well yesterday because I cleaned both bathrooms and washed all the floors! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS2 came for supper tonight, they started him in some antiinflamatory drugs yesterday, he says he can't believe how much better he feels today. It's so good to have him feeling better, I think it was getting him down. They took biopsies if his arm & leg, fairly big ones, 3 stitches in each.
> Off to work in my mermaid tail


Glad he's feeling better at last. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Aw, sad the weather didn't cooperate, as you know the planners probably put a lot of work into setting up the race.


Yes, it was in aid of one of the local old peoples' home and a big fund raiser for them. They are hoping to rerun it (excuse the pun!) in the spring.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished this little set been left on the needles too long while I've been knitting other cardigans . Not sure about the yarn I used was thinking it looked autumnal .was a nice easy pattern that I think I will knit again
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/Luna-poppy
> It's free and comes in two styles


Ooh I do like that! And love those buttons, they really set it off. Well done as always. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, glad you and DDIL could comfort each other. What a thoughtful gift from your middle son. Hugs, my friend.


Ditto..... and sending love.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Here is a picture of our little one. His daddy is a doctor, my sister in law found this little shirt . His last name is Love


Oh my goodness, he is soo cute and adorable. And congratulations. :sm11:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes m'am. One huge oak; larger than the one in the background.


Does not sound good then. I hope Brantley will be able to salvage any good pieces of wood from the tree if it does have to come down. Better to be safe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> My DS#1 came home from school aged 5 and the conversation went like this....
> 
> "I know a bad word."
> 
> ...


LOL :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Bella was rushed to a local hospital this afternoon and they are prepping her to be transferred by ambulance to the specialty hospital a few hours away. It has to do with the failure for her stomach where her colostomy bag is attached to her. This is a serious problem for her so the family is asking for prayers for her.


Poor little thing. She has so many things going on. I hope she gets through this hurdle and they can fix this problem.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> It was fun, thanks, Sugar! Here she is crossing the finish line!


Great picture April . If that was me I definitely would not have had a smile on my face ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spider said:


> Gwen, love the pet pictures. Arriana is so cute and those little boots!! Sonja love the latest,set and the colors. Julie, love the red of the sweater.
> Welcome to everyone new!!
> Happy Birthday Sam!!
> The little baby boy is so cute.
> ...


Thank you Linda


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Prayers that she can be fixed up without further surgery. Safe travels to the hospital


So far no surgery. The medical team in ER have worked on her throughout the night manually pushing the prolapse stoma in place and dealing with more vomiting and severe pain. For now they are trying to prevent any more vomiting and crying as either of those could cause this to come out again. She is autistic along with all the other problems that she endures so does not do well with all these strangers. I can't imagine any 4 year old taking a liking to the things that Bella endures. She is currently waiting to be moved to the pediatric GI unit for further care. One blessing of the night was a doctor working on his residency had done his rotation on the GI floor while Bella was there last spring so he knew Bella which was helpful last night. She is not out of the woods yet and still in need of many prayers for the days to come.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The sun came out about lunch time & it turned into quite a nice day, only 10C/50F but nice for working. I got the rest of the corn dug out & some other things cleaned out, it feels good to get things done, I will try to get the carrots out this week & maybe the wire around the fruit trees.
> With the fabric I bought the other day, I should lock myself in my sewing room & not come out for several daysð
> I'm nearly finished the mermaid tail last night, just have to crochet around the edge & figure out how I'm putting it together. That's one Christmas present ready & a lot to go!
> It's really windy out today so out pretty leaves sure won't last very long.


The garden looks lovely. Brr 10c... :sm06: Will we see a photo of the mermaid tail... please?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Strawberry4u said:


> Swedenme) Great Job and the sweater is sooo cute. Where did you get the beret pattern?[/quote said:
> 
> 
> > Found it here is the link
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS2 came for supper tonight, they started him in some antiinflamatory drugs yesterday, he says he can't believe how much better he feels today. It's so good to have him feeling better, I think it was getting him down. They took biopsies if his arm & leg, fairly big ones, 3 stitches in each.
> Off to work in my mermaid tail


I am glad the medication is making him feel a bit better. How long till the results come through?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Looking forward to seeing it. I wonder if it is the same pattern I'm using and did you use worsted weight (#4) yarn? Boy am I slow. I'm thinking of slowly dropping down to only 2 colors on the body and then down to one as I near the end for the tail. Anything to speed me up some.


I am knitting 3 of them to be delivered the second weekend of October. I am nearing the half way point of the second one. It is a fast knit on size 19 needles. The cable on my needle came out yesterday so I had to transfer to a different needle. Thankful for the larger stitches and no lace so it was an easy recovery. I will try to fix the needle as it is one of Pontuf's needles. Now that I am awake and checked on Bella's status I am going to work on it some more.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> It was fun, thanks, Sugar! Here she is crossing the finish line!


Well done,, she looks pleased with herself. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Such a pretty girl and congrats on finishing the race.
> 
> Speaking of daughters, my oldest that separated from her DH (alcoholic) signed the uncontested divorce paper this past week. In 30-60 days it will be final. So glad it is near an end now. She still shed a few tears as she did truly love him but could not live her live like that (him always drunk, etc). I'm so glad it will be over before the holidays.


I often wonder how she is managing. I am glad she is moving forward.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went outside early this evening and low and behold another big limb down in the driveway and a 3rd one bending almost to the ground. DH said he will take care of it in the morning. I won't be surprised if the 3rd one snaps during the night. Definitely seems to be a case of just to heavy however tomorrow will tell us more. IF the entire tree needs to come down we will have to postpone doing the kitchen floor & countertops as we will need to get a professional in to take it totally down.


 :sm06: Oh dear, I hope you dont have to postpone the kitchen.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good Sunday morning all. Here I am way behind and trying to catch up on the new weeks KTP. 
Thank you Sam and all the summary queens for all your hard work. Another great batch of recipes Sam which I will read through properly later on. I believe I missed a very special birthday, so a belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you Sam. I hope you had a wonderful day and were spoilt rotten by your family.
Gwen - I love the pictures of your animals. Sorry to hear of the limbs falling from your oak tree. Will your DH be able to put that wood to good use? He is such a wonderful craftsman. Read further on that your DD has signed divorce papers, a sad time but I'm sure she is doing the right thing.
Tami - Beautiful pictures of Arriana. She is growing so fast.
Poledra - Condolences on the death of your friend. Glad you are safely home after all that driving.
Nicho - wonderful pictures as always, thanks for sharing them with us. Wishing you all the very best for your surgery on Tuesday. 

Still reading on, will respond more later. Love to all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> And a HUGE thank you to you for having coordinated all these wonderful workshops. I hope they will still remain on the KP for future references.


From me too... re Shirley.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes it will be sad if it has to be delayed but if there is danger of the entire tree falling it could possibly take out part of the front of the house so it most definitely is going to be a priority.


 :sm06: Oh golly, when you put it like that then... you need to have your house safe.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good afternoon (your time), Miss Sonja, how is your day going? Have you and Mishka been out for your stroll today?♡


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Precious babe and the little onesie is a hoot!


Bubba Love said:


> Here is a picture of our little one. His daddy is a doctor, my sister in law found this little shirt . His last name is Love


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Good afternoon (your time), Miss Sonja, how is your day going? Have you and Mishka been out for your stroll today?♡


1.15 in the afternoon here . Mishka and I were out early this morning walking through the mist . Kate very kindly shared the rain and wind with us last night???? so everywhere was damp and soggy but I'm glad to say the sun has come back out 
And it's all drying up nicely .


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for Bella and her family. Such a lot for a sweet little girl to endure.♡


pacer said:


> Bella was rushed to a local hospital this afternoon and they are prepping her to be transferred by ambulance to the specialty hospital a few hours away. It has to do with the failure for her stomach where her colostomy bag is attached to her. This is a serious problem for her so the family is asking for prayers for her.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> LOL. Ein gute fahrt (trip). Took me a while to get used to that one. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So glad your son is improving, Bonnie!


Bonnie7591 said:


> DS2 came for supper tonight, they started him in some antiinflamatory drugs yesterday, he says he can't believe how much better he feels today. It's so good to have him feeling better, I think it was getting him down. They took biopsies if his arm & leg, fairly big ones, 3 stitches in each.
> Off to work in my mermaid tail


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Gwen. It is so good that your daughter is protecting herself and her family - she is a strong woman like her momma! She had to step away from a toxic situation. Prayers for her.


Gweniepooh said:


> Such a pretty girl and congrats on finishing the race.
> 
> Speaking of daughters, my oldest that separated from her DH (alcoholic) signed the uncontested divorce paper this past week. In 30-60 days it will be final. So glad it is near an end now. She still shed a few tears as she did truly love him but could not live her live like that (him always drunk, etc). I'm so glad it will be over before the holidays.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Whew!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> I think I calculated there is close on a million stitches in one Gansey! And thanks, Ros!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Bonnie!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations to your daughter for finishing


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 1.15 in the afternoon here . Mishka and I were out early this morning walking through the mist . Kate very kindly shared the rain and wind with us last night???? so everywhere was damp and soggy but I'm glad to say the sun has come back out
> And it's all drying up nicely .


Your welcome! Started out nice here today and I put my washing out, then it started to rain. I debated leaving it out, but then decided no, I'll bring it in.....what's it doing now....beautiful sunshine! However I know if I'd left the washing out it would now be pouring! :sm15: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Your welcome! Started out nice here today and I put my washing out, then it started to rain. I debated leaving it out, but then decided no, I'll bring it in.....what's it doing now....beautiful sunshine! However I know if I'd left the washing out it would now be pouring! :sm15: :sm09:


Well you just keep yours inside as I have mine outside ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have two friend that use a cpap machine and it has made a wonderful difference. They love it! Best of luck with it. Also gentle hugs as you mark this sad anniversary. Prayers for your GN that the treatments will work.



Marikayknits said:


> Sending condolences to Sonja and thinking of all the others on KTP who have lost a child. Today it is nine years since our DD passed from complications of Hodgkin's Lymphoma. And we just learned this week that my nephew's son(my great nephew) has just been diagnosed with the same thing. No matter what happened with my daughter, as a nurse I would never tell anyone not to get treatment as everyone responds differently. I ask for prayers that all will go well.
> I am trying to get used to using a CPAP machine. When I had the irregular heartbeat a few months ago the doctor said that sleep apnea could be one of the causes, and after a sleep test it was determines that I do have this problem. Wish me luck! Have any of you dealt with this?
> Speaking of the little ones repeating "bad words", one of my daughter's friends was playing at our house and she said "I heard about a bad word at school, I don't know how to say it but it is spelled "fork" If only the innocence of little ones would last.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They are native to the area but also are over 150 years old. DH has gone to get oil and gas for the chain saw.


Lurker 2 said:


> Definitely needs to be prioritised- they are big trees, pity they are breaking off- do you know is it a native Oak, or exotic? The Oak trees growing here, grow too fast to be strong as they would be in the UK.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If it does have to come down the person we use has a saw mill and we will try to barter the bulk of the tree to him for a reduced price in taking it down. That is what we had to do a couple of years ago. Brantley has gone to get some oil and gas for the chain saw now. The limbs will be cut up for firewood for us this winter.



pacer said:


> Does not sound good then. I hope Brantley will be able to salvage any good pieces of wood from the tree if it does have to come down. Better to be safe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Sending condolences to Sonja and thinking of all the others on KTP who have lost a child. Today it is nine years since our DD passed from complications of Hodgkin's Lymphoma. And we just learned this week that my nephew's son(my great nephew) has just been diagnosed with the same thing. No matter what happened with my daughter, as a nurse I would never tell anyone not to get treatment as everyone responds differently. I ask for prayers that all will go well.
> I am trying to get used to using a CPAP machine. When I had the irregular heartbeat a few months ago the doctor said that sleep apnea could be one of the causes, and after a sleep test it was determines that I do have this problem. Wish me luck! Have any of you dealt with this?
> Speaking of the little ones repeating "bad words", one of my daughter's friends was playing at our house and she said "I heard about a bad word at school, I don't know how to say it but it is spelled "fork" If only the innocence of little ones would last.


It's nice to see you post!

My condolences re your DD. Prayers for your DGN.

Hope you can get used to your CPAP machine. My sister has one. It sure has helped her! There are liners, I don't know what else to call them, that go just between the seal and your face that you can get. She said quite pricey she thought, for something disposable. She was going to make some from fabric that she could wash and reuse. It still lets the mask seal but absorbs the sweat, if you are having a problem with that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mary can you share what pattern it is? Maybe I should be doing it instead of trying to crochet; especially using such large needles.


pacer said:


> I am knitting 3 of them to be delivered the second weekend of October. I am nearing the half way point of the second one. It is a fast knit on size 19 needles. The cable on my needle came out yesterday so I had to transfer to a different needle. Thankful for the larger stitches and no lace so it was an easy recovery. I will try to fix the needle as it is one of Pontuf's needles. Now that I am awake and checked on Bella's status I am going to work on it some more.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She and children are so much happier since they moved out 7 months ago. Her sadness is because it is a sad situation but she is doing very, very well; even gone out on a few dates lately. The kids do not miss the ex-to-be at all. He is not their biological father. d b


oneapril said:


> Thank you, Gwen. It is so good that your daughter is protecting herself and her family - she is a strong woman like her momma! She had to step away from a toxic situation. Prayers for her.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gwen last year we were lucky enough to find a guy who wanted the wood so took our oak down for free (probably not as big as yours, though). Woodworkers love oak!


Gweniepooh said:


> Yes it will be sad if it has to be delayed but if there is danger of the entire tree falling it could possibly take out part of the front of the house so it most definitely is going to be a priority.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hugs for you, Marikayknits, and prayers for your great nephew.


Marikayknits said:


> Sending condolences to Sonja and thinking of all the others on KTP who have lost a child. Today it is nine years since our DD passed from complications of Hodgkin's Lymphoma. And we just learned this week that my nephew's son(my great nephew) has just been diagnosed with the same thing. No matter what happened with my daughter, as a nurse I would never tell anyone not to get treatment as everyone responds differently. I ask for prayers that all will go well.
> I am trying to get used to using a CPAP machine. When I had the irregular heartbeat a few months ago the doctor said that sleep apnea could be one of the causes, and after a sleep test it was determines that I do have this problem. Wish me luck! Have any of you dealt with this?
> Speaking of the little ones repeating "bad words", one of my daughter's friends was playing at our house and she said "I heard about a bad word at school, I don't know how to say it but it is spelled "fork" If only the innocence of little ones would last.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> Yes, it was in aid of one of the local old peoples' home and a big fund raiser for them. They are hoping to rerun it (excuse the pun!) in the spring.


 :sm24:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Sam!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm right there with you, Sonja!


Swedenme said:


> Great picture April . If that was me I definitely would not have had a smile on my face ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well you just keep yours inside as I have mine outside ????


 :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> your leaves have really changed - we need a good hard frost here to get the sap running and the leaves will be vibrant. --- sam


Unlike the east, here our leaves get pretty & within a few days the trees are bare???? Already the bush behind my house is bare & that's what I get to look at for the next 7 months.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> good news that he is feeling better - tons of healing energy zooming his way to wrap him up in warm healing goodness. may the healing start and continue until he is back in the pink. --- sam


Thanks, everyone for the good wishes. I'm hoping the biopsies come back that it's some sort of virus & not a chronic thing, as long as they can make him feel better, that's the main thing.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am so happy our warm days are lasting into the fall. Enjoy your sunshine!!


Swedenme said:


> 1.15 in the afternoon here . Mishka and I were out early this morning walking through the mist . Kate very kindly shared the rain and wind with us last night???? so everywhere was damp and soggy but I'm glad to say the sun has come back out
> And it's all drying up nicely .


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Happy belated birthday Sam!


Good morning! Nice to see you post again.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello, Puplover!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Sending condolences to Sonja and thinking of all the others on KTP who have lost a child. Today it is nine years since our DD passed from complications of Hodgkin's Lymphoma. And we just learned this week that my nephew's son(my great nephew) has just been diagnosed with the same thing. No matter what happened with my daughter, as a nurse I would never tell anyone not to get treatment as everyone responds differently. I ask for prayers that all will go well.
> I am trying to get used to using a CPAP machine. When I had the irregular heartbeat a few months ago the doctor said that sleep apnea could be one of the causes, and after a sleep test it was determines that I do have this problem. Wish me luck! Have any of you dealt with this?
> Speaking of the little ones repeating "bad words", one of my daughter's friends was playing at our house and she said "I heard about a bad word at school, I don't know how to say it but it is spelled "fork" If only the innocence of little ones would last.


Terrible to have lymphoma strike your family again. I hope the proper treatments have progressed in the 9 years since your daughter had it & they can get him in remission. 
Several friends & family have CPAP machines & all say they feel much better using it & got used to it quickly. I myself can't imagine having that thing in my face & being able to sleep. I. Ust say, I was surprised how quiet it is, we shared a hotel room with friends & he had one, I thought it would keep me awake.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Having lived through the conversion to metric, a lot of my older recipes have notes attached as I'm trying to learn the new system. For some reason it's often when measuring butter! And trying to work from metric cups to Imperial!


I still think in imperial units fir many things, particularly distances & MPG???? My DH has his computer set to give him temperatures in Fahrenheit ????
Our recipes were never by weights so that's not an issue.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You really do get around the world, Lin!


Well, can't deny that! Now in Madrid waiting to get to London, so here's a pic of the view coming in to land.....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad the medication is making him feel a bit better. How long till the results come through?


The biopsies missed the mail Friday so won't go out til Monday so I'm thinking about 10 days from then, all histology processes are slow


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Budasha, sorry to see you had a fall last week. My goodness, the shoes we are wearing can sure do us in at times. I know with flip flops and driving you can have problems too. Hope you are ok. So sorry to hear about your friend.

Sam, going to be reading to find out what you did for your BIRTHDAY! Hoping it was the best ever.

It looks like such a gorgeous day out today. Mind you it is cooler...not cooler like Bonnie is having, that is just plain cold. Bonnie, I want to channel your energy, or is it get up and go. I think you have mentioned not having lots of energy, but my oh my how you get up and go anyway. I have been roasting tomatoes in the oven and while doing it I did think of you and my sister who taught me this. Working in the garden is so hard and although I am so much better than I used to be, literally getting better with age, I still don't garden. I'm sure you don't need a gym with all the hard work you do. One thing if I lived closer to you is I would take lessons in making those mum-a-Luks (sp?) and mittens you make. You can't even find anything that beautiful around here. I really enjoy seeing the things you and all our KP'rs make and where you live.

Flyty1n, can't wait to see your photos. 

Mel, must read through and see if there is another update on the dogs. Think I told you we had a West Highland Terrier that did that. He survived. I don't really think the vet did anything for him when we took him in if that helps you. Perhaps they pump their stomachs now??? 

I want to get knitting as I'd like to be a little further along on the mitten for this month and not get 2 months behind. I do have to laugh at putting myself under this pressure, but it does make me sit down and knit. I figure, what difference does it make if I get behind, but then off I go and try to get caught up. Thinking I will have some gifts for Christmas as what would I do with 12 pairs of mittens. The wonderful thing is, I am learning a lot with these patterns. Perhaps that is also part of the reason for this. I think that the k2tog and ssk are finally sticking in my mind as to which way they lean and I am really seeing the difference in the pattern as one whole side of the mitten is ssk and the other k2tog.


:sm17:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Well, can't deny that! Now in Madrid waiting to get to London, so here's a pic of the view coming in to land.....


How exciting TNS. Sounds like you've had an amazing time. Looking forward to hearing more about your trip.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

When I went to set the table last night I discovered DH had eaten all but a few slices of " his" bread( I always eat light rye bread so separate loafs) anyway too late to run to the store & nothing open til Monday. So I got out the bread machine & set it on delay to have fresh bread for breakfast for him, anyway the silly thing was beeping to be opened at 6:00????, the darn loaf raised into the lid so the lid didn't pop open, that should be a joy to clean. That's also the reason my sister gave it to me. I was sure I used the same recipe last time & it worked fine, must be different yeast.
Oh, well, I needed something to do in my free time????
Now that I'm caught up, I think I will see if I can go back to sleep for an hour.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, sorry to see you had a fall last week. My goodness, the shoes we are wearing can sure do us in at times. I know with flip flops and driving you can have problems too. Hope you are ok. So sorry to hear about your friend.
> 
> Sam, going to be reading to find out what you did for your BIRTHDAY! Hoping it was the best ever.
> 
> ...


Your mitts are looking great & the afghan is beautiful, great that it made its way back yo you


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I went to set the table last night I discovered DH had eaten all but a few slices of " his" bread( I always eat light rye bread so separate loafs) anyway too late to run to the store & nothing open til Monday. So I got out the bread machine & set it on delay to have fresh bread for breakfast for him, anyway the silly thing was beeping to be opened at 6:00????, the darn loaf raised into the lid so the lid didn't pop open, that should be a joy to clean. That's also the reason my sister gave it to me. I was sure I used the same recipe last time & it worked fine, must be different yeast.
> Oh, well, I needed something to do in my free time????
> Now that I'm caught up, I think I will see if I can go back to sleep for an hour.


Oh no, not like you needed extra work with all you do. Hoping you get some more sleep. Pretty nice of you to make him homemade bread.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Your mitten is beautiful! As is your lovely blanket, standing the test of time!


Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, sorry to see you had a fall last week. My goodness, the shoes we are wearing can sure do us in at times. I know with flip flops and driving you can have problems too. Hope you are ok. So sorry to hear about your friend.
> 
> Sam, going to be reading to find out what you did for your BIRTHDAY! Hoping it was the best ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quiltflower (Oct 25, 2014)

Thank you so much for all the wonderful recipes! That was a lot of work. Hopefully will be able to try some.


----------



## Quiltflower (Oct 25, 2014)

oops..sorry to reply to the wrong post..no idea how THAT happened!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> They are native to the area but also are over 150 years old. DH has gone to get oil and gas for the chain saw.


Sounds like action.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, sorry to see you had a fall last week. My goodness, the shoes we are wearing can sure do us in at times. I know with flip flops and driving you can have problems too. Hope you are ok. So sorry to hear about your friend.
> 
> Sam, going to be reading to find out what you did for your BIRTHDAY! Hoping it was the best ever.
> 
> ...


Those mittens are beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I went to set the table last night I discovered DH had eaten all but a few slices of " his" bread( I always eat light rye bread so separate loafs) anyway too late to run to the store & nothing open til Monday. So I got out the bread machine & set it on delay to have fresh bread for breakfast for him, anyway the silly thing was beeping to be opened at 6:00????, the darn loaf raised into the lid so the lid didn't pop open, that should be a joy to clean. That's also the reason my sister gave it to me. I was sure I used the same recipe last time & it worked fine, must be different yeast.
> Oh, well, I needed something to do in my free time????
> Now that I'm caught up, I think I will see if I can go back to sleep for an hour.


For the bread, it could be a difference in humidity, or even the freshness of the yeast or flour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Sam hope you have a great day ????????????


I missed your birthday, Sam. Happy Belated Birthday and I sure hope you had lots of cake and ice cream, and maybe a bit of bubbly :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Quiltflower said:


> Thank you so much for all the wonderful recipes! That was a lot of work. Hopefully will be able to try some.


Welcome to the tea party, Quiltflower! I am in north central Ohio. Hope you visit us often.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I still think in imperial units fir many things, particularly distances & MPG???? My DH has his computer set to give him temperatures in Fahrenheit ????
> Our recipes were never by weights so that's not an issue.


New Zealanders frequently use mass rather than weight, but I find weight more accurate- especially for my bread-baking.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

candytuft said:


> Happy Birthday Sam, hope you enjoy a wonderful day, the recipes as usual sound delicious. I have just recently had a new kitchen installed and am enjoying it immensely, so can put my new oven to good use with all the delicious new things to try. Well the tomatoes did not get planted last week, hoping to do it this week, still battling the weeds. When our six children all started lives away from home and our last dog passed away we decided on no more pets, because we travel lots, but this week our daughters dog has come to live with us because they have a new house where it is not practical to have the little dog. Must say it is nice to have this little one didn't realise how much I had missed having one around and Pop loves her too. Hope all that are ailing soon get well, love and good wishes to all. X


I don't recall seeing you here before. Welcome to the Tea Party.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well, can't deny that! Now in Madrid waiting to get to London, so here's a pic of the view coming in to land.....


My word it is dry!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends. I have been missing in action for many weeks now but you are never far from my thoughts. I catch up when I can, so thanks to the summary queens for all you do. No real reason for my absence. Life just got busy as I knitted squares and sewed together blankets to meet a deadline, then we went away for 10 days, so I sort of got so far behind that it was difficult to jump back in after such a long time.
> We had a wonderful 10 days in Darwin at the end of July/beginning of August. So good to escape our Sydney winter for 10 days of 35/35C but no humidity in Darwin at that time of year so even though I normally hate those temperatures, I loved it. We were able to explore Darwin at a leisurely pace and took bus tours to spectacular Katherine Gorge and Kakadu National Park so DH could enjoy the sights without the responsibility of long all day drives. Thoroughly enjoyed the whole experience.
> 
> Sonja, my heart breaks for you at the loss of your son. To all others dealing with loss and illness, hugs to all of you.
> ...


Lovely photos. Keeping good thoughts for you as you go through the operation on Tuesday. I hope your recovery will be quick and easy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I went to set the table last night I discovered DH had eaten all but a few slices of " his" bread( I always eat light rye bread so separate loafs) anyway too late to run to the store & nothing open til Monday. So I got out the bread machine & set it on delay to have fresh bread for breakfast for him, anyway the silly thing was beeping to be opened at 6:00????, the darn loaf raised into the lid so the lid didn't pop open, that should be a joy to clean. That's also the reason my sister gave it to me. I was sure I used the same recipe last time & it worked fine, must be different yeast.
> Oh, well, I needed something to do in my free time????
> Now that I'm caught up, I think I will see if I can go back to sleep for an hour.


An aspect of bread machines that I do not miss!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Your mitten is beautiful! As is your lovely blanket, standing the test of time!


ditto, re Daralene's knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Quiltflower said:


> Thank you so much for all the wonderful recipes! That was a lot of work. Hopefully will be able to try some.


Welcome to the Tea Party!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

The weather has turned chilly here. Considering that we had such hot weather a couple of days ago, this is quite a shock. Not happy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

HappieGram said:


> Happy Birthday Sam!! ????????????????


Welcome HappieGram. Hope you visit often.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Over 29,400 stitches up the body- not counting the ribbing- about halfway to the gusset. This is my major WIP. the red Gansey.


Lovely, Julie. Who's getting this one, or are you treating yourself?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, everyone for the good wishes. I'm hoping the biopsies come back that it's some sort of virus & not a chronic thing, as long as they can make him feel better, that's the main thing.


I am praying for a treatable situation as well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Great idea. Wish they wouldn't make us all change the time. I don't like it either


Me either. I believe there is one province in Canada that doesn't change. I think it might be Saskatchewan. Bonnie can tell us.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone ! I've been missing but full of action around here and with my family ????
> I have a new Grandson that we took a plane ride to B.C to visit got to hold him at less than two hours old ???? Tobias Keith Love born August 11 he weighed a whopping 8lbs9ozs ! He has more hair than his Dad our Son Benjamin
> I looked after our other three beautiful grands when our daughter and her husband went out to cuddle and visit him.
> Now I'm trying to get rid of a head and chest cold ( probably brought home from school from our grandson) my hubby Keiths only lasted a couple of days ,this is day three for me and I'm not any better yet .
> ...


Congratulations on the new grandson. Sorry that you developed a cold. Hope it's short-lived.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely, Julie. Who's getting this one, or are you treating yourself?


Thanks Liz!
This one is for me- I need to have three I reckon - to survive winter these days- the third will be in the green but a different design.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Denise , had a visit from DIL this morning and we managed to talk about my son without crying so that was good and we admired the gift my middle son gave us a collage of pictures of sons together that I hadn't seen .
> 
> Glad you managed to have a nice break before you need to go in hospital . Do hope the operation make you feel a 100% better and you make a speedy recovery


What a wonderful keepsake your middle son has given you. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> The weather has turned chilly here. Considering that we had such hot weather a couple of days ago, this is quite a shock. Not happy.


I just saw that today is our last day of 70's for the week. We are to have highs in the mid to low 60's throughout the week. It is cooling off quickly now. Matthew's favorite weather.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished this little set been left on the needles too long while I've been knitting other cardigans . Not sure about the yarn I used was thinking it looked autumnal .was a nice easy pattern that I think I will knit again
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/Luna-poppy
> It's free and comes in two styles


A lovely set, Sonja. The hat is really cute.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Quiltflower said:


> Thank you so much for all the wonderful recipes! That was a lot of work. Hopefully will be able to try some.


Welcome to the tea party.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Here is a picture of our little one. His daddy is a doctor, my sister in law found this little shirt . His last name is Love


What a big boy! At one time, we kept our boat at a marina operated by Love men. That was on Sturgeon Lake near Bobcaygeon...any relation?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> My DS#1 came home from school aged 5 and the conversation went like this....
> 
> "I know a bad word."
> 
> ...


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm only up to page 15 and still have 14 more to go. Have to go though because I need to do a bit of work around here. Back later.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

budasha said:


> What a big boy! At one time, we kept our boat at a marina operated by Love men. That was on Sturgeon Lake near Bobcaygeon...any relation?


No my husbands family were all around the Markdale Ontario area.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Me either. I believe there is one province in Canada that doesn't change. I think it might be Saskatchewan. Bonnie can tell us.


That's, right, we stay the same all year, thank goodness. Our days are so short in winter, if we changed I would have never seen the sun when I was working, also, the kids get to come home from school in the daylight otherwise would be dark for all their travel too..


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, we call those branches "Widowmaker." No explanation needed.
So glad no cars, people, animals, etc., were underneath. Can cause so much devastation.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> No my husbands family were all around the Markdale Ontario area.


Bubba Love, how are ;you?????? Just saw you ;have a new grandson. How precious and that darling outfit they found him. How perfect is that!!!! Hope you beat that cold soon, probably from flying.
There is nothing better than a new grandchild in your arms.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Safely back from SD. We had a wonderful time. Did our traveling in the 1998 Oldsmobile, our "touring car". 
Took a picture of Jeanne's dulcimer which we made and Judy did the roses for her.
Here is how the landscape looks, and you can see a close up of the "lighthouse of the prairie", the grain elevator.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hugs to all. Still not caught up as so much to do. My working on the house before I start to knit is working out fantastic. It is clearing to my mind to have things straighter. Mind you, if I miss one day I am absolutely amazed at how much mess DH & I can create. Too funny. At least I am getting rid of clutter phone calls. I have now blocked 4 calls, so along with the 5,000 preset blocked calls I now have 4 blocked calls on my personal block list. I've also written 
AAA to stop sending me mail. I am getting 2 and sometimes 3 catalogues for trips from them since we went on our trip to Scotland and then Germany, etc. Hoping this cuts down on mental and actual clutter. Simplify, simplify, simplify. Looking back to when I was a young bride, we never had ads like this or all the phone calls. The phone blocker also gave me a sticker for putting on the door to stop people from coming to the door for solicitations, which I did.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice to meet you, Quiltflower! Always nice to have a new friend!


Quiltflower said:


> Thank you so much for all the wonderful recipes! That was a lot of work. Hopefully will be able to try some.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That's what I thought too, when looking at the photo...nothing green.


Lurker 2 said:


> My word it is dry!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> Welcome HappieGram. Hope you visit often.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> A lovely set, Sonja. The hat is really cute.


Thank you Liz . I'm sat here knitting a cowl and wondering how I'm going to block it as it has a lace pattern to it but it's knit in the round . The funny thing is I've got a way to go yet before its finished . But I have a habit of doing that . I start something then I want it finished so I can see what it looks like


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Safely back from SD. We had a wonderful time. Did our traveling in the 1998 Oldsmobile, our "touring car".
> Took a picture of Jeanne's dulcimer which we made and Judy did the roses for her.
> Here is how the landscape looks, and you can see a close up of the "lighthouse of the prairie", the grain elevator.


That dulcimer is quite a work of art- interesting to see the other photos.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Safely back from SD. We had a wonderful time. Did our traveling in the 1998 Oldsmobile, our "touring car".
> Took a picture of Jeanne's dulcimer which we made and Judy did the roses for her.
> Here is how the landscape looks, and you can see a close up of the "lighthouse of the prairie", the grain elevator.


Lovely pictures Joyce I especially like seeing the houses so different from here and always looks like they have plenty of land round them . If that flat land was here it most likely would have a full housing estate on it by now


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I finished my boot toppers and matching cowl, I'll do gloves to match later.
I started a design for my niece, my first foray into designing lace, I love this yarn.
The cowl and toppers are navy blue and grey, but sure look purple on here.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Catching up on last week's. 
Boy oh boy do I have a lot of reading this week so far.

☺


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Catching up on last week's.
> Boy oh boy do I have a lot of reading this week so far.
> 
> ☺


Me too! Hopefully I can get caughtup on both.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Safely back from SD. We had a wonderful time. Did our traveling in the 1998 Oldsmobile, our "touring car".
> Took a picture of Jeanne's dulcimer which we made and Judy did the roses for her.
> Here is how the landscape looks, and you can see a close up of the "lighthouse of the prairie", the grain elevator.


I'm glad you had a great holiday.
Your photos could be of my area except there are a few more hills here????
Amazing that you made the dulcimer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Liz . I'm sat here knitting a cowl and wondering how I'm going to block it as it has a lace pattern to it but it's knit in the round . The funny thing is I've got a way to go yet before its finished . But I have a habit of doing that . I start something then I want it finished so I can see what it looks like


you use a long straight needle at each end like I did with the cowl for the workshop, that works well

It looks black in this photo but I s a dark real blue- green


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finally caught up. 1:30pm here and a cool day out. As Liz mentioned we had hot days recently and yesterday and today have been cool out. 


Dogs are doing well thanks for the prayers. 

Hugs to all and prayers for those who are in need of them. 

Had a busy weekend and am now able to set and relax for a bit. 

Gage has a respit worker for at least a months time. So him and Justin (worker) are going fishing at 4pm. So excited for him. 

Gage is going to camp from 27 to 29. He is leery yet excited. Me too. Lol.

Have been working on this for a few days now. Just finished this morning and needing buttons.
Pippi baby pinafore dress by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 6 month size


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I finished my boot toppers and matching cowl, I'll do gloves to match later.
> I started a design for my niece, my first foray into designing lace, I love this yarn.
> The cowl and toppers are navy blue and grey, but sure look purple on here.


Very pretty, great yarn colors


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy belated birthday Sam. 
Hope you were spoiled rotten. 
????????????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finally caught up. 1:30pm here and a cool day out. As Liz mentioned we had hot days recently and yesterday and today have been cool out.
> 
> Dogs are doing well thanks for the prayers.
> 
> ...


Cute dress
I'm glad your dogs are OK.
Hope Gage has fun fishing, Do they catch anything big enough to eat?

DS & DH went duck hunting yesterday, they are allowed 8 each, I think it is, they got their limit anyway. Ate some, shared some with our neighbor & froze the rest for later.
I just stopped by KP to copy out a recipe & here I'm sat????
I was down to garden & brought up the last of the beets, 2/3 of a Dutch oven,they are cooking now, I'll peel & freeze them.
I also had some more red cabbage so came to find the sweet & sour red cabbage recipe I had bookmarked, it's quite good. Were invited to DH cousin for supper so I called & said I would bring a pot of this as it will go with the ham & scalloped potatoes she's making & I have so much cabbage it's going to go to waste if we don't get eating it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you.????


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished this little set been left on the needles too long while I've been knitting other cardigans . Not sure about the yarn I used was thinking it looked autumnal .was a nice easy pattern that I think I will knit again
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/Luna-poppy
> It's free and comes in two styles


So adorable, Sonja! One of my favorites so far and thank you for the heads up on the pattern.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> you use a long straight needle at each end like I did with the cowl for the workshop, that works well
> 
> It looks black in this photo but I s a dark real blue- green


Was your cowl knit in the round Bonnie?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I finished my boot toppers and matching cowl, I'll do gloves to match later.
> I started a design for my niece, my first foray into designing lace, I love this yarn.
> The cowl and toppers are navy blue and grey, but sure look purple on here.


They look lovely Kaye . I especially like the yarn you are using now


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darlene, love the afghan, very special to have three generations use it. That mitten is so pretty and I like that you shower us thumb stitches.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, what a beautiful dulcimer. I love mine, it has such a sweet tone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof6GS said:


> So adorable, Sonja! One of my favorites so far and thank you for the heads up on the pattern.


Thank you and you are welcome


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, very pretty.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, love the pinafore. Hope Gage enjoys camping trip. How are the dogs?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love seeing all of the projects and feel unproductive except for managing to save at least 25 more projects. A H. S. friendbis coming at the end if the month and I plan to make something for her. So far, I've printed out patterns for harvest doily, candle jar cozy, pumpkin pin cushion, and fall leaves.

Praying for those in need.

Gwen, we had to make that decision about our trees. Expensive but now don't worry about one falling on the house.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was your cowl knit in the round Bonnie?


Yes.its this one

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-joyful-wrap


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

We had a lovely warm sunny day here today. Sadly I didn't get out for my usual Sunday morning walk. I've been having a problem with my left knee for the last two or three days, not sure what the problem is but I thought walking 5 or so miles was not the best idea, so stayed home and did some knitting and catching up here.
Sonja - love your latest baby outfit, love the pumpkin colour. I'm so pleased you and your DIL are able to talk about Simon together, I'm sure you are a comfort to each other. What a beautiful idea of your younger sons to make up a collage of the three of them together. I'm sure it will bring back many happy memories.
BubbaLove - Congratulations on your new grandson. He's a real cutie and I love the Dr Love shirt! 
Pacer - So sorry to hear of little Bella's latest setback, she has so much to endure. Sending loads of healing thoughts to her and hugs to her family.
Fan - thanks for posting the recipe for Grape Salad. It sounds delicious and just the type of recipe I like - simple!
TNS - Love seeing the pictures of your travels. I hope you may be safely home by now. Enjoy the rest and catch up on your jetlag and then I look forward to seeing more of your pictures.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, I report that the grape salad was absolutely scrumptious. But would tweak it a bit next time, and leave out the white sugar as it's quite sweet enough without I think. It almost tastes like condensed milk flavour. We had Chinese takeout last night and the salad was quite refreshing after the spicy food. There's not much of it left this morning as 2nds and 3rd helpings were happening. 
Weather is awful down here with flooding and slips around the north island. Our family live in an area which is looking very waterlogged and flooded in parts so just hope they can get through the roads when they go home tomorrow. They decided to stay today as found some indoor activities to do so that's good. We have had such a good time together it will be very quiet when they finally leave.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Safely back from SD. We had a wonderful time. Did our traveling in the 1998 Oldsmobile, our "touring car".
> Took a picture of Jeanne's dulcimer which we made and Judy did the roses for her.
> Here is how the landscape looks, and you can see a close up of the "lighthouse of the prairie", the grain elevator.


Glad you are home safe and has a good time. Thanks for the pics. Love seeing the wide open spaces. Beautiful dulcimer


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have spent the afternoon cutting grass. Thank goodness for riding mowers! Just came in and got a shower just in time for DH to get home from work. He was happy not to have to do it. It's supposed to rain tomorrow. Beautiful sunshine and perfect temperature today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeanette, was it you looking for vintage twin sets? I got an email from that place today so here the link. Tons of vintage stuff

http://freevintageknitting.com/women.html


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Denise , had a visit from DIL this morning and we managed to talk about my son without crying so that was good and we admired the gift my middle son gave us a collage of pictures of sons together that I hadn't seen .
> 
> Glad you managed to have a nice break before you need to go in hospital . Do hope the operation make you feel a 100% better and you make a speedy recovery


What a meaningful gift from your middle son. So glad you had a visit from your DIL and were able to talk. Hugs and love.

Did you see your gorgeous little outfit the first in the Home section. Just lovely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finally caught up. 1:30pm here and a cool day out. As Liz mentioned we had hot days recently and yesterday and today have been cool out.
> 
> Dogs are doing well thanks for the prayers.
> 
> ...


Cute! Glad for Gage. Thankful the dogs are ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, was it you looking for vintage twin sets? I got an email from that place today so here the link. Tons of vintage stuff
> 
> http://freevintageknitting.com/women.html


Oooh, that modernist pullover is lovely.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, Sending healing energy for your knee. I know I miss my walks when I can't take them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes.its this one
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-joyful-wrap


That is lovely . I'm knitting a more chunkier one and of course mine is a free pattern 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiced-punch


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> We had a lovely warm sunny day here today. Sadly I didn't get out for my usual Sunday morning walk. I've been having a problem with my left knee for the last two or three days, not sure what the problem is but I thought walking 5 or so miles was not the best idea, so stayed home and did some knitting and catching up here.
> Sonja - love your latest baby outfit, love the pumpkin colour. I'm so pleased you and your DIL are able to talk about Simon together, I'm sure you are a comfort to each other. What a beautiful idea of your younger sons to make up a collage of the three of them together. I'm sure it will bring back many happy memories.
> BubbaLove - Congratulations on your new grandson. He's a real cutie and I love the Dr Love shirt!
> Pacer - So sorry to hear of little Bella's latest setback, she has so much to endure. Sending loads of healing thoughts to her and hugs to her family.
> ...


Thank you Chris 
Sorry to hear that your knee is bothering , hope it sorts itself out


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Over 29,400 stitches up the body- not counting the ribbing- about halfway to the gusset. This is my major WIP. the red Gansey.


Julie, this is wonderful. Is the pattern written out or charted?

I have such a hard time figuring out how to do the charted patterns when there are so many different little charts as in the Alice Starmore. That's what's keeping me from doing the one I want to.

The color and knitting are really great.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, what a beautiful dulcimer. I love mine, it has such a sweet tone.


I am sorry the picture did not turn out better so you could see the elaborate sound hole. It has one extra fret so one can play a sharp or flat, which the standard Appalachian dulcimer did not have. This one has a very sweet sound (which is what dulcimer means).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, this is wonderful. Is the pattern written out or charted?
> 
> I have such a hard time figuring out how to do the charted patterns when there are so many different little charts as in the Alice Starmore. That's what's keeping me from doing the one I want to.
> 
> The color and knitting are really great.


They are little charts, that I have drafted out larger, for the ease of seeing them, and to keep track of where I am. Takes a bit of time but worth it- her designs are so lovely.
Thank you!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Finally caught up. 1:30pm here and a cool day out. As Liz mentioned we had hot days recently and yesterday and today have been cool out.
> 
> Dogs are doing well thanks for the prayers.
> 
> ...


This is really cute looking love your colours ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is lovely . I'm knitting a more chunkier one and of course mine is a free pattern
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiced-punch


That's nice.
The one I did for the workshop was only$1 if you joined the workshop otherwise I Probably wouldn't have bought it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Chris, sorry your knee is going trouble, hope it's better soon 

I finally got a photo of the mermaid tail It's quite large,I worked til ran out of yarn, I made it a rectangle so it can be opened to a blanket later. I centered the tail on the centre front, then just used a running stitch to gather the sides in.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Went for breakfast with eldest to a little cafe close by. Came home did laundry and book sorting. Did food order on the net, tried to order tickets for Ally Pally too, but ended up having to phone as website was being stupid. Paid a bill on line then eldest came and changed bedding for me. Finally able to stop and just be on here a while before bed. It's much cooler here today, don't like it at all but can't change it as my lottery winnings were £5.00 so can't go to the tropics on that! Take care all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angelam, Sending healing energy for your knee. I know I miss my walks when I can't take them.


Thanks Joy. I'm sure it will settle in a day or two.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Went for breakfast with eldest to a little cafe close by. Came home did laundry and book sorting. Did food order on the net, tried to order tickets for Ally Pally too, but ended up having to phone as website was being stupid. Paid a bill on line then eldest came and changed bedding for me. Finally able to stop and just be on here a while before bed. It's much cooler here today, don't like it at all but can't change it as my lottery winnings were £5.00 so can't go to the tropics on that! Take care all.


Your lottery winnings were £5 more than mine!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Your lottery winnings were £5 more than mine!


Sorry.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, I report that the grape salad was absolutely scrumptious. But would tweak it a bit next time, and leave out the white sugar as it's quite sweet enough without I think. It almost tastes like condensed milk flavour. We had Chinese takeout last night and the salad was quite refreshing after the spicy food. There's not much of it left this morning as 2nds and 3rd helpings were happening.
> Weather is awful down here with flooding and slips around the north island. Our family live in an area which is looking very waterlogged and flooded in parts so just hope they can get through the roads when they go home tomorrow. They decided to stay today as found some indoor activities to do so that's good. We have had such a good time together it will be very quiet when they finally leave.


Good visits with family are always fun. Hope their travel pathways are clear and homes are on dry land.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, was it you looking for vintage twin sets? I got an email from that place today so here the link. Tons of vintage stuff
> 
> http://freevintageknitting.com/women.html


I'm out on that site all the time and think I'm going to crochet a bread cloth for my HS friend. Thanks for thinking if me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was good luck for you! You are right, our tree is a good bit larger in circumference. (or appears to be). Brantley has gotten the 2nd fallen branch out of the driveway but hasn't even begun to tackle the one that is still bending almost to the ground. I asked him if he was going to try to cut it back some to relieve the stress on the limb and didn't really get much of an answer. Guess it is wait and see.


oneapril said:


> Gwen last year we were lucky enough to find a guy who wanted the wood so took our oak down for free (probably not as big as yours, though). Woodworkers love oak!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a meaningful gift from your middle son. So glad you had a visit from your DIL and were able to talk. Hugs and love.
> 
> Did you see your gorgeous little outfit the first in the Home section. Just lovely.


Sonja: I'm so glad that you can talk about Simon - I'll bet the collage is fantastic.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for your good wishes. Less than 24 hours now! Will let you know how I get on. I'm having a spinal lumbar fusion and 
laminectomy (sp??) - I'll end up with 2 rods in my lower back. And hopefully less pain than I now have. Surgeon says it will fix the pain lingering from the sciatica I had earlier in the year and significantly reduce my back pain so I can walk without pain in the future. That will be a huge improvement and what I am hoping for,but will not make me 100% pain free as there is no fixing the pain from the rheumatoid arthritis, only controlling the pain level with a cocktail of medication. Still, I am a lot better off than many people - lucky that we can afford to pay for this operation and all the meds I need for the RA. 

Talk again in a few days.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a meaningful gift from your middle son. So glad you had a visit from your DIL and were able to talk. Hugs and love.
> 
> Did you see your gorgeous little outfit the first in the Home section. Just lovely.


Thank you it was a beautiful thoughtful gift I'd almost forgotten what son had looked like before the cancer . One picture is of him in his twenties and we all got a shock to see how much he looked like youngest son does now , exactly the same hairstyle too

Saw my outfit in the home section it has proven very popular with lots wanting the beret pattern to . I'm now looking forward to seeing other knitters version of the pattern .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice pictures Joyce. Love the car (can't beat some of the older models for sure), the landscape is beautiful (even the "lighthouse of the prairie) and simply love the dulcimer (ya'll did a beautiful job on making it). By the way, also love the style of the house! Glad you had a good trip and made it home safely again.



flyty1n said:


> Safely back from SD. We had a wonderful time. Did our traveling in the 1998 Oldsmobile, our "touring car".
> Took a picture of Jeanne's dulcimer which we made and Judy did the roses for her.
> Here is how the landscape looks, and you can see a close up of the "lighthouse of the prairie", the grain elevator.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I have spent the afternoon cutting grass. Thank goodness for riding mowers! Just came in and got a shower just in time for DH to get home from work. He was happy not to have to do it. It's supposed to rain tomorrow. Beautiful sunshine and perfect temperature today.


I too cut the grass today . Trying to get garden all tidy for the winter


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had the same reaction. Hannah had said that when she was there it only rained maybe twice and then not much.



oneapril said:


> That's what I thought too, when looking at the photo...nothing green.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just got back from workshop and the family called in there on their way to a local mall. Young 10 year old Ethan asked, uncle /Stu can I come and be a worker in here, when I grow up? He loves all the machinery and cars we have up there. 
They live in a beach area called Whangamata, on a hillside so above the flood area but the roads on the journey there aren't looking too good, so keeping an eye on the situation at present. Today it's cleared up a bit so could dry things out enough to get through.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely projects Kaye Jo. Love the green & purple lace design and yarn too.


Poledra65 said:


> I finished my boot toppers and matching cowl, I'll do gloves to match later.
> I started a design for my niece, my first foray into designing lace, I love this yarn.
> The cowl and toppers are navy blue and grey, but sure look purple on here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, I report that the grape salad was absolutely scrumptious. But would tweak it a bit next time, and leave out the white sugar as it's quite sweet enough without I think. It almost tastes like condensed milk flavour. We had Chinese takeout last night and the salad was quite refreshing after the spicy food. There's not much of it left this morning as 2nds and 3rd helpings were happening.
> Weather is awful down here with flooding and slips around the north island. Our family live in an area which is looking very waterlogged and flooded in parts so just hope they can get through the roads when they go home tomorrow. They decided to stay today as found some indoor activities to do so that's good. We have had such a good time together it will be very quiet when they finally leave.


Glad you are having such a good time Fan . I do hope your family have a safe trip home . It seems like you are having a bit of a wet start to spring


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> Thanks for all the countless hours you have invested to make these workshops available to all of us. You are truly a blessing.


I totally agree, Shirley. We have many reasons to be grateful to you for all the work you've done for all us to benefit from.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How exciting for Gage to go to camp. I bet he ends up loving it. Glad the dogs are okay. Cool that he has the respit worker and hope he enjoys the fishing. Lovely dress; nice choice of colors.


gagesmom said:


> Finally caught up. 1:30pm here and a cool day out. As Liz mentioned we had hot days recently and yesterday and today have been cool out.
> 
> Dogs are doing well thanks for the prayers.
> 
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice pictures Joyce. Love the car (can't beat some of the older models for sure), the landscape is beautiful (even the "lighthouse of the prairie) and simply love the dulcimer (ya'll did a beautiful job on making it). By the way, also love the style of the house! Glad you had a good trip and made it home safely again.


Thank you. The house, built in 1889, is the second oldest in town, still in excellent condition as it has new roof, new siding and Jeanne has done a wonderful job with it's inside decoration. It has square nails holding it together. It has a beautiful hand carved stairway going up to the second floor. It has not always been in our family, rather a purchase by my parents when we sold the farm and moved to town.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks amazing Bonnie. I have put mine aside (the crochet one) and decided to try the knit one that Pacer/Mary did since I a ore comfortable knitting than crocheting at this point. What a big difference in speed! I'm already as far along on it as I am on the crochet one! I think I might just have a chance of making 3 now by Christmas....if I get off of here and knit! LOL With that said I'm outta here to knit. TTYL



Bonnie7591 said:


> Chris, sorry your knee is going trouble, hope it's better soon
> 
> I finally got a photo of the mermaid tail It's quite large,I worked til ran out of yarn, I made it a rectangle so it can be opened to a blanket later. I centered the tail on the centre front, then just used a running stitch to gather the sides in.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flyby in, my dulcimer has the 6 1/2 fret also.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you it was a beautiful thoughtful gift I'd almost forgotten what son had looked like before the cancer . One picture is of him in his twenties and we all got a shock to see how much he looked like youngest son does now , exactly the same hairstyle too
> 
> Saw my outfit in the home section it has proven very popular with lots wanting the beret pattern to . I'm now looking forward to seeing other knitters version of the pattern .


Isn't that something to see how much the youngest son looks like him, right down to the hairstyle. He sounds like a special young man that he would think to make a gift like that for you.

You and RosD must be keeping KP hopping with all the cute knitting patterns you are doing. I like them all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Flyty1n, I forgot to mention how beautiful that dulcimer is. I love wood and the different qualities of it. A wonderful job of making one. Quite special for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Angelam, so sorry the knees are acting up. It's so hard when it has to do with walking and can be quite disabling. Hope the pain goes away soon.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9 30pm and I am not sure what kind of day is going to greet me tomorrow. 

Gage woke up with a sore throat and watery eyes. I hope it doesn't turn into anything so he will be able to go to camp. 

In the last 2 hours I am getting a headache and achy feeling. Feel sluggish. Off to bed. Hoping to wake up feeling good. 

Check in tomorrow morning ????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flyby in, my dulcimer has the 6 1/2 fret also.


Bet you love having that extra fret. It makes your dulcimer so much more versatile.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I am all caught up on last week and so far for this week! I should be home for a bit now. It has been a busy 2 weeks but fun. None of our engines would run at the show, but we still had a good time. Even rainy weather on Saturday didn't spoil the fun or the turn out. The rain came in fits and starts instead of being all day. I will post a couple of pics of Arriana at the show.
> 
> We had been invited to spend the week with some of our RV friends after the show was over. They live near the Indiana state line. So we got everything unloaded from the show and went to visit on Monday. DH came home on Wednesday to go back to work on Thursday. I stayed until this morning when another couple left, so I could follow them part way. It was so nice to spend time with them! This is the 2 couples that want us to go to Arizona with them this winter. Hoping we can go for a month or two, but we shall see. The one couple I had asked for prayers for last year for her bladder cancer surgeries and his back surgery. They are doing well, but the hernia surgery she needed this year from last years surgeries did not go well and will need to be done again next year. He is doing well. I would like to ask that you keep Jeanne, from the other couple, in your thoughts this week as she has thyroid surgery on Thursday. We are praying is goes well, with no cancer, as she has had breast cancer in the past.
> 
> ...


Keeping your friends in prayer. 
Oh she's growing up so fast, what a cutie, and I love that she put her boots on herself. lol 
It seems, like with the other grands on the TP, that the she was just born yesterday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends. I have been missing in action for many weeks now but you are never far from my thoughts. I catch up when I can, so thanks to the summary queens for all you do. No real reason for my absence. Life just got busy as I knitted squares and sewed together blankets to meet a deadline, then we went away for 10 days, so I sort of got so far behind that it was difficult to jump back in after such a long time.
> We had a wonderful 10 days in Darwin at the end of July/beginning of August. So good to escape our Sydney winter for 10 days of 35/35C but no humidity in Darwin at that time of year so even though I normally hate those temperatures, I loved it. We were able to explore Darwin at a leisurely pace and took bus tours to spectacular Katherine Gorge and Kakadu National Park so DH could enjoy the sights without the responsibility of long all day drives. Thoroughly enjoyed the whole experience.
> 
> Sonja, my heart breaks for you at the loss of your son. To all others dealing with loss and illness, hugs to all of you.
> ...


Been wondering about you and how your back was going. Hope all goes well tomorrow for you.
Darwin area is lovely at that time of the year isn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone ! I've been missing but full of action around here and with my family ????
> I have a new Grandson that we took a plane ride to B.C to visit got to hold him at less than two hours old ???? Tobias Keith Love born August 11 he weighed a whopping 8lbs9ozs ! He has more hair than his Dad our Son Benjamin
> I looked after our other three beautiful grands when our daughter and her husband went out to cuddle and visit him.
> Now I'm trying to get rid of a head and chest cold ( probably brought home from school from our grandson) my hubby Keiths only lasted a couple of days ,this is day three for me and I'm not any better yet .
> ...


Congratulation s on the birth of Tobias Keith Love.
Hopefully you are now feeling better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Now at another brothers place for about 4 weeks. 
David is starting to feel better though looks likely he will need a simply drainage of one sinus. But he did manage to lie down for a couple of hours this morning without discomfort- first time for a couple of weeks. 
And while he is still meant to be on sick leave he had an AGM yesterday that he had to be at and has gone into the office today. Trying to tell him not to keep working so he can recuperate- he will have been knocked more than he expects.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Im glad to I've been knitting the nights away finished two more cardigans , half a sock and started a cowl which took me me 4 very tired attempts to cast on but it's coming along now


Knitting is so good to have when life is so tough as for you. Glad you were able to talk with your DIL without getting upset- still early days of course but you need to remember the good times- and also the annoying things he did etc as well.
What a lovely gift from DS2 - how is he going. We don't often hear about him- not at home and not sick so not surprising he doesn't get mentioned as often.

I like the cardigan you posted- added it to my Ravelry library when I say your post of it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, she is a chatterbox just like her mother! And most is very clear and "adult", if you know what I mean. We have never used baby talk around her, so she learned to talk as close to properly as it gets around here, not formally, just normal everyday speech. Some is hard to understand as she learns to pronounce some words, or they are just hard for her to pronounce. She about made DD split her side trying not to laugh the other day. DD was doing dishes. Arriana was playing on the sofa. DD hears " F&);5$!! It won't work. Damn!" Good thing DD was around the corner so Arriana didn't see her. Took a minute to compose herself so she could explain to Arriana that it was not acceptable for her to say that. Told daddy what had been said when he got home. All he could do was hang his head in shame! He knew exactly where Arriana had heard it! I'm still getting a good chuckle out of it. Asmd iic course that came out very clearly! Good thing we don't go to daycare!


Sometimes hearing these things is funny from the little ones- but don't want them to keep saying it as it doesn't stay funny for long! Vicky keeps trying to get Brett to watch waht he says as Elizabeth will soon copy him. Nothing really bad but a few words Vicky would rather didn't come out of a ones mouth. Maybe now that Elizabeth is copying a few words he will realise the importance of watching he says.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> your "reptile" looks a bit different than ours - is is a crocodile or an alligator? --- sam


I assume someone has told you a crocodile.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My DS#1 came home from school aged 5 and the conversation went like this....
> 
> "I know a bad word."
> 
> ...


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I looked ours up and it's the Sunday 30th of October too.


Just looked it up as well- this Sunday for us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> LOL. Ein gute fahrt (trip). Took me a while to get used to that one. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


One of my sisters used to live in Sweden- her name Ruth was pronounced Root over there. Root over here is on a par with a four letter F word (and no it is not fart). She struggled with that name the whole time she lived there-imagine being called f***!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS2 came for supper tonight, they started him in some antiinflamatory drugs yesterday, he says he can't believe how much better he feels today. It's so good to have him feeling better, I think it was getting him down. They took biopsies if his arm & leg, fairly big ones, 3 stitches in each.
> Off to work in my mermaid tail


And hopefully this will fix it and it won't turn out to be a chronic condition


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Such a pretty girl and congrats on finishing the race.
> 
> Speaking of daughters, my oldest that separated from her DH (alcoholic) signed the uncontested divorce paper this past week. In 30-60 days it will be final. So glad it is near an end now. She still shed a few tears as she did truly love him but could not live her live like that (him always drunk, etc). I'm so glad it will be over before the holidays.


Mixed feelings for DD- but not a way to live your life, especially with others affected as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went outside early this evening and low and behold another big limb down in the driveway and a 3rd one bending almost to the ground. DH said he will take care of it in the morning. I won't be surprised if the 3rd one snaps during the night. Definitely seems to be a case of just to heavy however tomorrow will tell us more. IF the entire tree needs to come down we will have to postpone doing the kitchen floor & countertops as we will need to get a professional in to take it totally down.


That would be a shame if you can't get the kitchen done- but it does sound dangerous to keep that tree having dropped 3 branches in such a short time.
Om page 20 so seems like a good place to take a break.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Joy. I'm sure it will settle in a day or two.


Angela, I'm sorry I called you by the wrong name???? Hope your knee is better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now at another brothers place for about 4 weeks.
> David is starting to feel better though looks likely he will need a simply drainage of one sinus. But he did manage to lie down for a couple of hours this morning without discomfort- first time for a couple of weeks.
> And while he is still meant to be on sick leave he had an AGM yesterday that he had to be at and has gone into the office today. Trying to tell him not to keep working so he can recuperate- he will have been knocked more than he expects.


I'm glad he's feeling a little better but not good they have to drain the sinus. Hope he listens to his wife & takes it easy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, isn't it amazing how we can look at someone every day & not notice how much they look like someone else until you see a picture. So nice of you son to make the collage.

We had a nice supper & visit with DH 2 cousins & spouses. Only one if them had the sweet & sour red cabbage before but everyone really liked it.its a qypuick & easy dish to fix.

DH got started combining today, it was still tough but it's coming off tomorrow as the weather is to get bad again & who knows when the next chance will be. He has aeration bins to out it in so it can come off a bit wet & be dried with the fans.
I think I will dig carrots tomorrow, DS1 is to come dig the rest of the potatoes as they didn't get a good crop in their garden. Then there will just be some clean up & fencing to do. I will be glad to be finally done


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Knitting is so good to have when life is so tough as for you. Glad you were able to talk with your DIL without getting upset- still early days of course but you need to remember the good times- and also the annoying things he did etc as well.
> What a lovely gift from DS2 - how is he going. We don't often hear about him- not at home and not sick so not surprising he doesn't get mentioned as often.
> 
> I like the cardigan you posted- added it to my Ravelry library when I say your post of it.[/quote
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That's what I thought too, when looking at the photo...nothing green.


And I didn't even notice that it wasn't green- a normal look for us in summer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Chris, sorry your knee is going trouble, hope it's better soon
> 
> I finally got a photo of the mermaid tail It's quite large,I worked til ran out of yarn, I made it a rectangle so it can be opened to a blanket later. I centered the tail on the centre front, then just used a running stitch to gather the sides in.


That looks good- and what a great idea to make it so it remains useful when the craze for mermaid blankets wears off.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've managed to catch up. Taken me a long time to do all the various things that I hadn't done last week but all done now so that is good. Including paying some bills etc. Now to organised for my Monday evening knitting group.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've managed to catch up. Taken me a long time to do all the various things that I hadn't done last week but all done now so that is good. Including paying some bills etc. Now to organised for my Monday evening knitting group.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Angelam, so sorry the knees are acting up. It's so hard when it has to do with walking and can be quite disabling. Hope the pain goes away soon.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Well is confirmed, the move is on, now to find somewhere, find a new home for my furbaby, so not happy about that, but all I can find that I can afford is strictly no pets. I will also have to do severe cull of everything, including craft gear as what I can afford by myself is much smaller than what I have had before.

I can put a very little with DM and DSF, who I was hoping could take Maggie, but I have been told they can't take her permanently. I may get DSF to take her to a shelter. Unfortunately, no one in my family is able to help much. 

This is all leaving me feeling very alone. I am, regardless, about to participate in another of Melody's Makings Create a Long, doing the knit version.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I assume someone has told you a crocodile.


?

Maybe one of you Aussies could explain to this dumb Brit the difference between a crocodile and an alligator? Is it that one lives in salt water and one in fresh water?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just as well no one was under the tree when the branch fell. Some of our gum trees are renown for dropping branches with no obvious reason. But I haven't actually seen it happen.


Most normally drop as a result of storm damage, or high winds. I sometimes think if it could be checked, evidence of natural damage would show as being caused by storm or wind back when.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

[quot e=Bonnie7591]Angela, I'm sorry I called you by the wrong name???? Hope your knee is better[/quote]

No problem, I'll answer to anything! So far the knee feels much better today, but then I've only been up for about an hour. Time will tell.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kate did her usual list of photos, etc., but I suggested I could post it for her, so she could get to bed- for me it was 9 in the morning- quite a civilised hour, but tonight we go forward into Daylight Saving. grrrrr.


That is 1 confusion I do not have to deal with in Queensland, bless be. The only times I had to deal with it, it would take my body clock several days to change and adapt to yhe different times


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> ?
> 
> Maybe one of you Aussies could explain to this dumb Brit the difference between a crocodile and an alligator? Is it that one lives in salt water and one in fresh water?


I'm not an Aussie, but looked it up on Google and alligators have a square jaw whereas crocs have a longer pointy jaw. Worth a look on google.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens, again with the stupid council? :sm06: Sorry you are having to deal with incompetent people on top of everything else.


I get the feeling I will be having similiar issues with Qld Housing, if today was any indication


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

This is the building that I have become so familiar with over the summer months hopefully today will be the last time I see the place otherwise I might just end up in the building next to it


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> One of my sisters used to live in Sweden- her name Ruth was pronounced Root over there. Root over here is on a par with a four letter F word (and no it is not fart). She struggled with that name the whole time she lived there-imagine being called f***!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great photos, I sure wouldn't get close to that local unless Crocodile Dundee was closeby????
> Good luck for your surgery, hope it gets you pain free & ready to go dancing in no time. While you are laying around recovering you can visit with us a bit


Is only safe to get tgat close when there is someone standing guard with a rifle or 2 layers of fencing between you and crocodile


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Here is a picture of our little one. His daddy is a doctor, my sister in law found this little shirt . His last name is Love


Wow, big bub. Adorable in that onsey


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well is confirmed, the move is on, now to find somewhere, find a new home for my furbaby, so not happy about that, but all I can find that I can afford is strictly no pets. I will also have to do severe cull of everything, including craft gear as what I can afford by myself is much smaller than what I have had before.
> 
> I can put a very little with DM and DSF, who I was hoping could take Maggie, but I have been told they can't take her permanently. I may get DSF to take her to a shelter. Unfortunately, no one in my family is able to help much.
> 
> This is all leaving me feeling very alone. I am, regardless, about to participate in another of Melody's Makings Create a Long, doing the knit version.


So sorry you can't keep Maggie, you didn't need that on top of having to move. Please don't feel too alone - we are always here to listen even if we can't physically help. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Speaking if children and health issues, it seems some can be out grown. My special niece, who graduates high school this year, went through part of her teens having spells of uncontrolled shaking and loss of consciousness. She would go out, and off she went to the hospital ed with someone, mummy or grandma and then i would follow to do pick up. No definate cause identified, but 1 doc had the theory that some girls experience this with onset of puberty. Only 1 of the 5 did this, thank goodness. No episodes this year so far and not needed as she preparea for her graduation and formal dance.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here: I incorrectly posted on last weeks TP.
> 
> Just wanted to say that as of Tuesday or wednesday the workshops will be finished. I want to thank of of you who helped me by teaching and joining in the workshops. I honestly feel that the TP members were a huge help. It was always so nice to be able to know the teachers and that they knew what they were doing. Once again thanks to all of you..
> 
> I am ready to take it easier. Sam I am glad you are home. I haven't had a chance to catch up. I hope to tomorrow. Shirley


Shirley, thank you for all the wonderful work you have done with these workshops. I learnt a lot from participating and from teaching. Enjoy yourself


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad nothing was damaged when they came down, it can make such a mess. A man from here was killed cutting firewood when a " widow maker" came down on him.


Not an unusual situation during strong wind events, even here is Australia, it is normal for a few people to die due to falling limbs or trees each year.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Having lived through the conversion to metric, a lot of my older recipes have notes attached as I'm trying to learn the new system. For some reason it's often when measuring butter! And trying to work from metric cups to Imperial!


I found yhe easiest way to convert measurements from imperial to metric is to use only metric and make no alterations to amount, if it says 1 table spoon, tgat is what i use. Only need to concert if it is a weight. Gives some interesting and tasty results. I am also, not ocd eith my measurements, close enough is goid enough and it works


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very nice, Kaye!


Poledra65 said:


> I finished my boot toppers and matching cowl, I'll do gloves to match later.
> I started a design for my niece, my first foray into designing lace, I love this yarn.
> The cowl and toppers are navy blue and grey, but sure look purple on here.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Another pretty dress! And I am glad your doggies are doing well. I bet Gage will love going fishing...can't wait to hear about it.♡


gagesmom said:


> Finally caught up. 1:30pm here and a cool day out. As Liz mentioned we had hot days recently and yesterday and today have been cool out.
> 
> Dogs are doing well thanks for the prayers.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It's OK Bonnie...if anyone deserves to sit, it is you!! I was thinking of you as I was cleaning out my garden yesterday and moving some plants. You would have been rolling your eyes with all my groaning when getting up and down! And... I made roasted tomatoes and used them on grilled chicken salads - yum! They may be my new favorite thing!! Thank you. I put the tomatoes that were left over in a big pot of veggie soup. Delicious! Thanks, Bonnie!!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute dress
> I'm glad your dogs are OK.
> Hope Gage has fun fishing, Do they catch anything big enough to eat?
> 
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, was it you looking for vintage twin sets? I got an email from that place today so here the link. Tons of vintage stuff
> 
> http://freevintageknitting.com/women.html


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice, Bonnie! Clever to knit it so that it can be opened later.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Chris, sorry your knee is going trouble, hope it's better soon
> 
> I finally got a photo of the mermaid tail It's quite large,I worked til ran out of yarn, I made it a rectangle so it can be opened to a blanket later. I centered the tail on the centre front, then just used a running stitch to gather the sides in.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for you, Nicho.


nicho said:


> Thank you to everyone for your good wishes. Less than 24 hours now! Will let you know how I get on. I'm having a spinal lumbar fusion and
> laminectomy (sp??) - I'll end up with 2 rods in my lower back. And hopefully less pain than I now have. Surgeon says it will fix the pain lingering from the sciatica I had earlier in the year and significantly reduce my back pain so I can walk without pain in the future. That will be a huge improvement and what I am hoping for,but will not make me 100% pain free as there is no fixing the pain from the rheumatoid arthritis, only controlling the pain level with a cocktail of medication. Still, I am a lot better off than many people - lucky that we can afford to pay for this operation and all the meds I need for the RA.
> 
> Talk again in a few days.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hope it is just a 24 hour bug, Mel, and you are both feeling better, soon!


gagesmom said:


> 9 30pm and I am not sure what kind of day is going to greet me tomorrow.
> 
> Gage woke up with a sore throat and watery eyes. I hope it doesn't turn into anything so he will be able to go to camp.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poor Ruth!


darowil said:


> One of my sisters used to live in Sweden- her name Ruth was pronounced Root over there. Root over here is on a par with a four letter F word (and no it is not fart). She struggled with that name the whole time she lived there-imagine being called f***!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Aww...aren't you glad you took his advice!?


Swedenme said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting is so good to have when life is so tough as for you. Glad you were able to talk with your DIL without getting upset- still early days of course but you need to remember the good times- and also the annoying things he did etc as well.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am so sorry you have to part with your Maggie. Prayers for you, and hugs.♡


busyworkerbee said:


> Well is confirmed, the move is on, now to find somewhere, find a new home for my furbaby, so not happy about that, but all I can find that I can afford is strictly no pets. I will also have to do severe cull of everything, including craft gear as what I can afford by myself is much smaller than what I have had before.
> 
> I can put a very little with DM and DSF, who I was hoping could take Maggie, but I have been told they can't take her permanently. I may get DSF to take her to a shelter. Unfortunately, no one in my family is able to help much.
> 
> This is all leaving me feeling very alone. I am, regardless, about to participate in another of Melody's Makings Create a Long, doing the knit version.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh, Sonja! They best be ready for you!! Hopefully this time they will do their job!


Swedenme said:


> This is the building that I have become so familiar with over the summer months hopefully today will be the last time I see the place otherwise I might just end up in the building next to it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well is confirmed, the move is on, now to find somewhere, find a new home for my furbaby, so not happy about that, but all I can find that I can afford is strictly no pets. I will also have to do severe cull of everything, including craft gear as what I can afford by myself is much smaller than what I have had before.
> 
> I can put a very little with DM and DSF, who I was hoping could take Maggie, but I have been told they can't take her permanently. I may get DSF to take her to a shelter. Unfortunately, no one in my family is able to help much.
> 
> This is all leaving me feeling very alone. I am, regardless, about to participate in another of Melody's Makings Create a Long, doing the knit version.


This is all most unfortunate, you will really miss Maggie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> That is 1 confusion I do not have to deal with in Queensland, bless be. The only times I had to deal with it, it would take my body clock several days to change and adapt to yhe different times


 :sm24: I wish we could stick with summertime- but I'm only one person!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is the building that I have become so familiar with over the summer months hopefully today will be the last time I see the place otherwise I might just end up in the building next to it


I wonder how that visit has gone/is going?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I found yhe easiest way to convert measurements from imperial to metric is to use only metric and make no alterations to amount, if it says 1 table spoon, tgat is what i use. Only need to concert if it is a weight. Gives some interesting and tasty results. I am also, not ocd eith my measurements, close enough is goid enough and it works


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> ?
> 
> Maybe one of you Aussies could explain to this dumb Brit the difference between a crocodile and an alligator? Is it that one lives in salt water and one in fresh water?


We get both fresh and salt crocodiles.
others might know more but there is a jaw difference- alligators I think are blunter. And we don't get alligators!

when in doubt goggle https://www.quora.com/Whats-the-difference-between-a-crocodile-and-an-alligator so yes o=the main difference looks wise is the jaw. forgot about the teeth showing on crocodiles- makes them look more dangerous.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well is confirmed, the move is on, now to find somewhere, find a new home for my furbaby, so not happy about that, but all I can find that I can afford is strictly no pets. I will also have to do severe cull of everything, including craft gear as what I can afford by myself is much smaller than what I have had before.
> 
> I can put a very little with DM and DSF, who I was hoping could take Maggie, but I have been told they can't take her permanently. I may get DSF to take her to a shelter. Unfortunately, no one in my family is able to help much.
> 
> This is all leaving me feeling very alone. I am, regardless, about to participate in another of Melody's Makings Create a Long, doing the knit version.


That is not good- you have been so happy there as well. Hopefully you can find something else that will suit your needs- but not easy on a limited income. And to not be able to keep your furbaby makes it even tougher on you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Most normally drop as a result of storm damage, or high winds. I sometimes think if it could be checked, evidence of natural damage would show as being caused by storm or wind back when.


Not down here- of course storm damage happens but some of our gums here do it without apparent cause. I think it's tied in with them getting dry in the droughts.

http://www.abc.net.au/local/stories/2014/02/12/3943191.htm and http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/ornamental/trees/eucalyptus/eucalyptus-branch-drop.htm Gee I'm doing well tonight!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nicho said:


> Thank you to everyone for your good wishes. Less than 24 hours now! Will let you know how I get on. I'm having a spinal lumbar fusion and
> laminectomy (sp??) - I'll end up with 2 rods in my lower back. And hopefully less pain than I now have. Surgeon says it will fix the pain lingering from the sciatica I had earlier in the year and significantly reduce my back pain so I can walk without pain in the future. That will be a huge improvement and what I am hoping for,but will not make me 100% pain free as there is no fixing the pain from the rheumatoid arthritis, only controlling the pain level with a cocktail of medication. Still, I am a lot better off than many people - lucky that we can afford to pay for this operation and all the meds I need for the RA.
> 
> Talk again in a few days.


Praying for a successful surgery


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella was rushed to a local hospital this afternoon and they are prepping her to be transferred by ambulance to the specialty hospital a few hours away. It has to do with the failure for her stomach where her colostomy bag is attached to her. This is a serious problem for her so the family is asking for prayers for her.


I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers for her and family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just checking in to let you know I've not been lost in action! Waiting at Quito airport for flight to Madrid, Spain then eventually on to London. Holiday was amazing, tiring and totally fascinating. DH has lots of photos but I can't post those until we are all home, but meanwhile I have taken a shot from the window here, not the best of views but does show some of the surrounding peaks. Quito itself is the highest capital city, they say, at about 10,000 ft.
> Now to work back through the summaries to find out what you have all been up to. Hope you are all enjoying life, keeping well. I'll be back online early next week.


Nice picture. Glad you have had a great holiday. Looking forward to seeing more photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Such a pretty girl and congrats on finishing the race.
> 
> Speaking of daughters, my oldest that separated from her DH (alcoholic) signed the uncontested divorce paper this past week. In 30-60 days it will be final. So glad it is near an end now. She still shed a few tears as she did truly love him but could not live her live like that (him always drunk, etc). I'm so glad it will be over before the holidays.


Hope she can now get on with her life.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went outside early this evening and low and behold another big limb down in the driveway and a 3rd one bending almost to the ground. DH said he will take care of it in the morning. I won't be surprised if the 3rd one snaps during the night. Definitely seems to be a case of just to heavy however tomorrow will tell us more. IF the entire tree needs to come down we will have to postpone doing the kitchen floor & countertops as we will need to get a professional in to take it totally down.


Wow - that is a big tree. Very wise to get it checked before any major damage. But sorry it means a delay in doing your floor and counter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here: I incorrectly posted on last weeks TP.
> 
> Just wanted to say that as of Tuesday or wednesday the workshops will be finished. I want to thank of of you who helped me by teaching and joining in the workshops. I honestly feel that the TP members were a huge help. It was always so nice to be able to know the teachers and that they knew what they were doing. Once again thanks to all of you..
> 
> I am ready to take it easier. Sam I am glad you are home. I haven't had a chance to catch up. I hope to tomorrow. Shirley


Shirley, you deserve a rest.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I took Candy out for a drive yesterday, thinking to give her a treat. When I got home, I put the leash on her before letting her out of the car but the leash slipped from my hand and off she went down the street. My heart was pounding because she just won't come to me and won't stop when I call her. Thank goodness one of my neighbours had just gone out in her car and stopped. Her husband got out and picked Candy up. Strange that she will stop for someone she doesn't know but not for me. She's not afraid of cars so I'm petrified that she will get hit. This is the second time she's done this. I hope there won't be a third.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Guess I'm going to go work on mermaid.....it may be next Christmas 2017 at this rate......hey...then I can say i'm early! TTYL


I just looked at some of my WIP's and I've got three things to sew together. Not one of my favourite things to do.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Sending condolences to Sonja and thinking of all the others on KTP who have lost a child. Today it is nine years since our DD passed from complications of Hodgkin's Lymphoma. And we just learned this week that my nephew's son(my great nephew) has just been diagnosed with the same thing. No matter what happened with my daughter, as a nurse I would never tell anyone not to get treatment as everyone responds differently. I ask for prayers that all will go well.
> I am trying to get used to using a CPAP machine. When I had the irregular heartbeat a few months ago the doctor said that sleep apnea could be one of the causes, and after a sleep test it was determines that I do have this problem. Wish me luck! Have any of you dealt with this?
> Speaking of the little ones repeating "bad words", one of my daughter's friends was playing at our house and she said "I heard about a bad word at school, I don't know how to say it but it is spelled "fork" If only the innocence of little ones would last.


Prayers for your great nephew. I hope the CPAP works for you. I have a friend who uses one and it works for her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> So far no surgery. The medical team in ER have worked on her throughout the night manually pushing the prolapse stoma in place and dealing with more vomiting and severe pain. For now they are trying to prevent any more vomiting and crying as either of those could cause this to come out again. She is autistic along with all the other problems that she endures so does not do well with all these strangers. I can't imagine any 4 year old taking a liking to the things that Bella endures. She is currently waiting to be moved to the pediatric GI unit for further care. One blessing of the night was a doctor working on his residency had done his rotation on the GI floor while Bella was there last spring so he knew Bella which was helpful last night. She is not out of the woods yet and still in need of many prayers for the days to come.


No child should have to go through that. The fact that she is familiar with that one doctor is a good thing. It should give her a little comfort and, yes, more prayers on the way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Is anyone else getting the ad "chat with a Russian lady"? I wonder why it's showing up on my screen.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Oh, Sonja! They best be ready for you!! Hopefully this time they will do their job!


Well I'm home and I'm not wearing an orange jumpsuit or chains ???? I finally after months of trying got someone who could do their job and it's all sorted . Got it all down in writing and lots of apologies for the way it's been handled . She even asked if I wanted to put a complaint in . I said no as long as I don't have to visit this place ever again I'm happy , half an hour later I got a man on the phone who was someone higher up the chain offering another apology


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope all goes well at the council today for you and that they finally get their act together.



Swedenme said:


> This is the building that I have become so familiar with over the summer months hopefully today will be the last time I see the place otherwise I might just end up in the building next to it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well is confirmed, the move is on, now to find somewhere, find a new home for my furbaby, so not happy about that, but all I can find that I can afford is strictly no pets. I will also have to do severe cull of everything, including craft gear as what I can afford by myself is much smaller than what I have had before.
> 
> I can put a very little with DM and DSF, who I was hoping could take Maggie, but I have been told they can't take her permanently. I may get DSF to take her to a shelter. Unfortunately, no one in my family is able to help much.
> 
> This is all leaving me feeling very alone. I am, regardless, about to participate in another of Melody's Makings Create a Long, doing the knit version.


Sorry to hear this Heather especially about Maggie . Hope when you finally find somewhere else it's your last move unless you want to


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, everyone for the good wishes. I'm hoping the biopsies come back that it's some sort of virus & not a chronic thing, as long as they can make him feel better, that's the main thing.


Those were really large biopsies. Hope they will find out what it is quickly so he can be on the mend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well it's about time! Glad it is now done and done right. Good that they even followed up with the phone call.



Swedenme said:


> Well I'm home and I'm not wearing an orange jumpsuit or chains ???? I finally after months of trying got someone who could do their job and it's all sorted . Got it all down in writing and lots of apologies for the way it's been handled . She even asked if I wanted to put a complaint in . I said no as long as I don't have to visit this place ever again I'm happy , half an hour later I got a man on the phone who was someone higher up the chain offering another apology


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I've got to go get some dog food so I'm off for awhile. TTYL and {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, sorry to see you had a fall last week. My goodness, the shoes we are wearing can sure do us in at times. I know with flip flops and driving you can have problems too. Hope you are ok. So sorry to hear about your friend.
> 
> Sam, going to be reading to find out what you did for your BIRTHDAY! Hoping it was the best ever.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Daralene. That is a beautiful afghan. The colours are so rich. It was well taken care of over the years. Your mitt happens to be in a similar colourway. Nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Welcome to the tea party, Quiltflower! I am in north central Ohio. Hope you visit us often.


I missed you Quiltflower. Welcome to our Tea Party. Come back often.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Safely back from SD. We had a wonderful time. Did our traveling in the 1998 Oldsmobile, our "touring car".
> Took a picture of Jeanne's dulcimer which we made and Judy did the roses for her.
> Here is how the landscape looks, and you can see a close up of the "lighthouse of the prairie", the grain elevator.


Glad you had a good trip. The dulcimer is a lovely instrument and Judy did a great job on the roses. Nice pictures.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I finished my boot toppers and matching cowl, I'll do gloves to match later.
> I started a design for my niece, my first foray into designing lace, I love this yarn.
> The cowl and toppers are navy blue and grey, but sure look purple on here.


Very nice and they show up purple here too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finally caught up. 1:30pm here and a cool day out. As Liz mentioned we had hot days recently and yesterday and today have been cool out.
> 
> Dogs are doing well thanks for the prayers.
> 
> ...


Lovely pinafore. Is Gage excused from school to attend camp? I hope he enjoys it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, I report that the grape salad was absolutely scrumptious. But would tweak it a bit next time, and leave out the white sugar as it's quite sweet enough without I think. It almost tastes like condensed milk flavour. We had Chinese takeout last night and the salad was quite refreshing after the spicy food. There's not much of it left this morning as 2nds and 3rd helpings were happening.
> Weather is awful down here with flooding and slips around the north island. Our family live in an area which is looking very waterlogged and flooded in parts so just hope they can get through the roads when they go home tomorrow. They decided to stay today as found some indoor activities to do so that's good. We have had such a good time together it will be very quiet when they finally leave.


Too bad the weather is awful while your family is visiting. Nice that everyone enjoyed the grape salad and Chinese takeout.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Chris, sorry your knee is going trouble, hope it's better soon
> 
> I finally got a photo of the mermaid tail It's quite large,I worked til ran out of yarn, I made it a rectangle so it can be opened to a blanket later. I centered the tail on the centre front, then just used a running stitch to gather the sides in.


Nice, Bonnie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thank you to everyone for your good wishes. Less than 24 hours now! Will let you know how I get on. I'm having a spinal lumbar fusion and
> laminectomy (sp??) - I'll end up with 2 rods in my lower back. And hopefully less pain than I now have. Surgeon says it will fix the pain lingering from the sciatica I had earlier in the year and significantly reduce my back pain so I can walk without pain in the future. That will be a huge improvement and what I am hoping for,but will not make me 100% pain free as there is no fixing the pain from the rheumatoid arthritis, only controlling the pain level with a cocktail of medication. Still, I am a lot better off than many people - lucky that we can afford to pay for this operation and all the meds I need for the RA.
> 
> Talk again in a few days.


Hope all going well with your surgery. You must be in the midst of it now.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Just caught up with all of you. 
Sorry Gwen to hear about the divorce, I am sure it was hard but living with someone with a drinking problem is .so very hard.
Good luck with the surgery Nicho.
Again love all the pictures. 
Had some of the family for dinner last night when we came into town from the lake. My sister did half the meal and me the other half. 
After a gloomy weekend the sun in out and the sky is so blue. Love these kind of days. Lots to do this week so best get started.
Need a little more coffee to get started.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well is confirmed, the move is on, now to find somewhere, find a new home for my furbaby, so not happy about that, but all I can find that I can afford is strictly no pets. I will also have to do severe cull of everything, including craft gear as what I can afford by myself is much smaller than what I have had before.
> 
> I can put a very little with DM and DSF, who I was hoping could take Maggie, but I have been told they can't take her permanently. I may get DSF to take her to a shelter. Unfortunately, no one in my family is able to help much.
> 
> This is all leaving me feeling very alone. I am, regardless, about to participate in another of Melody's Makings Create a Long, doing the knit version.


I feel so bad that you have to give up your furbaby. Maybe if your DM takes her, she might not want to give her up. I am sorry that you don't have more help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is the building that I have become so familiar with over the summer months hopefully today will be the last time I see the place otherwise I might just end up in the building next to it


Do you see the same people each time? I would think, at this point, they would be embarrassed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm home and I'm not wearing an orange jumpsuit or chains ???? I finally after months of trying got someone who could do their job and it's all sorted . Got it all down in writing and lots of apologies for the way it's been handled . She even asked if I wanted to put a complaint in . I said no as long as I don't have to visit this place ever again I'm happy , half an hour later I got a man on the phone who was someone higher up the chain offering another apology


Well, that's good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> It's OK Bonnie...if anyone deserves to sit, it is you!! I was thinking of you as I was cleaning out my garden yesterday and moving some plants. You would have been rolling your eyes with all my groaning when getting up and down! And... I made roasted tomatoes and used them on grilled chicken salads - yum! They may be my new favorite thing!! Thank you. I put the tomatoes that were left over in a big pot of veggie soup. Delicious! Thanks, Bonnie!!


I'm glad you like the tomatoes, a great way to use up the abundance!

There is sometimes some groaning here when I have to get up from my knees after being down for a while????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just looked at some of my WIP's and I've got three things to sew together. Not one of my favourite things to do.


I try not to leave things like that but I have a teddybear sitting in a bag since last winter. I didn't have eyes & had to order them but didn't get it up soon as they came. Better do that some night but that's the part I hate about doing bears, seems to take almost as long as knitting them.

I'm glad your neighbor caught Candy for your, silly pup!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm home and I'm not wearing an orange jumpsuit or chains ???? I finally after months of trying got someone who could do their job and it's all sorted . Got it all down in writing and lots of apologies for the way it's been handled . She even asked if I wanted to put a complaint in . I said no as long as I don't have to visit this place ever again I'm happy , half an hour later I got a man on the phone who was someone higher up the chain offering another apology


I'm sure you wouldn't look good in orange ???? So glad it's settled & you have it in writing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, I hope you can find a nice accommodation to suit your budget. I'm sorry you can't take your pet with you, such good company for you & even worse that your parents can't take her. 
Great news that your niece seems to have outgrown the strange "spells". Hope they stay away.

Beautiful & sunny here this morning but only 2C/35F. No wind either but why would it need to be windy? Most of the pretty leaves are on the ground after yesterday????

Addison had a cold when she was here last week & ive been fighting it for a few days but I think I lost as I was up most of the night blowing my nose, I'm sitting here drinking that herbal tea for colds. At least with it being a cool morning I have an excuse to sit around. I hope I don't pass this along to DH as he's scheduled for that gastroscopy on Friday.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is anyone else getting the ad "chat with a Russian lady"? I wonder why it's showing up on my screen.


Not right at the moment, but I have seen that lady before!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I keep starting to say "HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY, SAM!!!" , but I keep getting sidetracked, so here it is, hope you had a great birthday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends. I have been missing in action for many weeks now but you are never far from my thoughts. I catch up when I can, so thanks to the summary queens for all you do. No real reason for my absence. Life just got busy as I knitted squares and sewed together blankets to meet a deadline, then we went away for 10 days, so I sort of got so far behind that it was difficult to jump back in after such a long time.
> We had a wonderful 10 days in Darwin at the end of July/beginning of August. So good to escape our Sydney winter for 10 days of 35/35C but no humidity in Darwin at that time of year so even though I normally hate those temperatures, I loved it. We were able to explore Darwin at a leisurely pace and took bus tours to spectacular Katherine Gorge and Kakadu National Park so DH could enjoy the sights without the responsibility of long all day drives. Thoroughly enjoyed the whole experience.
> 
> Sonja, my heart breaks for you at the loss of your son. To all others dealing with loss and illness, hugs to all of you.
> ...


You getaway sounds fabulous, and I had wondered if you DD was still in Canada and how that was going for her, sounds like she's having a fabulous time also. 
Pain until your surgery doesn't sound like much fun, but I sure do hope that the surgery goes very well and you have a great recovery.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm home and I'm not wearing an orange jumpsuit or chains ???? I finally after months of trying got someone who could do their job and it's all sorted . Got it all down in writing and lots of apologies for the way it's been handled . She even asked if I wanted to put a complaint in . I said no as long as I don't have to visit this place ever again I'm happy , half an hour later I got a man on the phone who was someone higher up the chain offering another apology


Finally, someone who knows how to get things done correctly. Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I am sorry for your loss of your friend, Kaye, but I am glad it was peaceful and on her terms. Hugs!


Thank you. I guess at the memorial, I went to the gathering at the house afterwards, but I didn't get to the memorial, Marla said that the pastor called up one of the sons to tell what one friend had said about her, that he didn't feel it appropriate to repeat since he's the pastor. lol The son said that one had called her an ornery little shit. lol Then when they asked for people to speak the lady next to Marla stood up and said and I'm the one that said she was an ornery little shit. lolol So it was a joyful send off. We all knitted up ash bags and they gave a few ashes to all her friends as well as family, to spread where she would have liked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I took Candy out for a drive yesterday, thinking to give her a treat. When I got home, I put the leash on her before letting her out of the car but the leash slipped from my hand and off she went down the street. My heart was pounding because she just won't come to me and won't stop when I call her. Thank goodness one of my neighbours had just gone out in her car and stopped. Her husband got out and picked Candy up. Strange that she will stop for someone she doesn't know but not for me. She's not afraid of cars so I'm petrified that she will get hit. This is the second time she's done this. I hope there won't be a third.


That is one naughty girl. I hope too, that there's not a third time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm home and I'm not wearing an orange jumpsuit or chains ???? I finally after months of trying got someone who could do their job and it's all sorted . Got it all down in writing and lots of apologies for the way it's been handled . She even asked if I wanted to put a complaint in . I said no as long as I don't have to visit this place ever again I'm happy , half an hour later I got a man on the phone who was someone higher up the chain offering another apology


Small blessings, but thank goodness for that one, and their apologies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hope all going well with your surgery. You must be in the midst of it now.


It won't be quite yet, it's just gone 5 30 a.m., here, and Sydney will be three hours behind us for this week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You getaway sounds fabulous, and I had wondered if you DD was still in Canada and how that was going for her, sounds like she's having a fabulous time also.
> Pain until your surgery doesn't sound like much fun, but I sure do hope that the surgery goes very well and you have a great recovery.


And it will be later today!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. I guess at the memorial, I went to the gathering at the house afterwards, but I didn't get to the memorial, Marla said that the pastor called up one of the sons to tell what one friend had said about her, that he didn't feel it appropriate to repeat since he's the pastor. lol The son said that one had called her an ornery little shit. lol Then when they asked for people to speak the lady next to Marla stood up and said and I'm the one that said she was an ornery little shit. lolol So it was a joyful send off. We all knitted up ash bags and they gave a few ashes to all her friends as well as family, to spread where she would have liked.


I've never heard of that before- but for instance one could put the ashes with a special plant, to remind you of a wonderful person.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9 30pm and I am not sure what kind of day is going to greet me tomorrow.
> 
> Gage woke up with a sore throat and watery eyes. I hope it doesn't turn into anything so he will be able to go to camp.
> 
> ...


Hope you are both fine by now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sometimes hearing these things is funny from the little ones- but don't want them to keep saying it as it doesn't stay funny for long! Vicky keeps trying to get Brett to watch waht he says as Elizabeth will soon copy him. Nothing really bad but a few words Vicky would rather didn't come out of a ones mouth. Maybe now that Elizabeth is copying a few words he will realise the importance of watching he says.


So true!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome to all our new visitors, it's great to meet/see you here, hope you come often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well is confirmed, the move is on, now to find somewhere, find a new home for my furbaby, so not happy about that, but all I can find that I can afford is strictly no pets. I will also have to do severe cull of everything, including craft gear as what I can afford by myself is much smaller than what I have had before.
> 
> I can put a very little with DM and DSF, who I was hoping could take Maggie, but I have been told they can't take her permanently. I may get DSF to take her to a shelter. Unfortunately, no one in my family is able to help much.
> 
> This is all leaving me feeling very alone. I am, regardless, about to participate in another of Melody's Makings Create a Long, doing the knit version.


Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> A very happy birthday, Sam!????
> 
> Arianna is so sweet. There is something awfully endearing about little kids in boots!
> 
> ...


It is soooo good to be home, I've gotten all the laundry finished, wow, we don't usually go through that much laundry when we go on vacation. lol
And somewhere along the way I caught a cold, of all the things I wouldn't mind catching, like stray yarn balls running around, a cold is not one of them. lol But it seems to be passing pretty quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is the building that I have become so familiar with over the summer months hopefully today will be the last time I see the place otherwise I might just end up in the building next to it


Hope by now that everything is sorted to your satisfaction and you won't have to deal with them for another year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Over 29,400 stitches up the body- not counting the ribbing- about halfway to the gusset. This is my major WIP. the red Gansey.


Oh wow!! That's looking great!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Speaking if children and health issues, it seems some can be out grown. My special niece, who graduates high school this year, went through part of her teens having spells of uncontrolled shaking and loss of consciousness. She would go out, and off she went to the hospital ed with someone, mummy or grandma and then i would follow to do pick up. No definate cause identified, but 1 doc had the theory that some girls experience this with onset of puberty. Only 1 of the 5 did this, thank goodness. No episodes this year so far and not needed as she preparea for her graduation and formal dance.


That is great news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow!! That's looking great!!


Thank you, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone ! I've been missing but full of action around here and with my family ????
> I have a new Grandson that we took a plane ride to B.C to visit got to hold him at less than two hours old ???? Tobias Keith Love born August 11 he weighed a whopping 8lbs9ozs ! He has more hair than his Dad our Son Benjamin
> I looked after our other three beautiful grands when our daughter and her husband went out to cuddle and visit him.
> Now I'm trying to get rid of a head and chest cold ( probably brought home from school from our grandson) my hubby Keiths only lasted a couple of days ,this is day three for me and I'm not any better yet .
> ...


Oh how exciting! Congratulations!! A new grandbaby is so exciting, and you got to hold him so new to the world. Wow, either that is a ton of hair of daddy doesn't have much. lol
Glad you had a great visit, sorry you brought back a cold, but I know exactly how you feel, I've been drinking Gypsy Cold Tea and it seems to be doing the trick. 
I hope it leaves you soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm home and I'm not wearing an orange jumpsuit or chains ???? I finally after months of trying got someone who could do their job and it's all sorted . Got it all down in writing and lots of apologies for the way it's been handled . She even asked if I wanted to put a complaint in . I said no as long as I don't have to visit this place ever again I'm happy , half an hour later I got a man on the phone who was someone higher up the chain offering another apology


Yay! And good you have had several people apologize. Best thing is you are not wearing chains and orange jumpsuit!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, I hope you can find a nice accommodation to suit your budget. I'm sorry you can't take your pet with you, such good company for you & even worse that your parents can't take her.
> Great news that your niece seems to have outgrown the strange "spells". Hope they stay away.
> 
> Beautiful & sunny here this morning but only 2C/35F. No wind either but why would it need to be windy? Most of the pretty leaves are on the ground after yesterday????
> ...


Sorry to hear Addison shared her cold with you. Get your honey and cinnamon out! And sending prayers for your DH.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Small blessings, but thank goodness for that one, and their apologies.


I believe this time that it's finally sorted . The person I spoke to even knew what the problem was and when it exactly happened


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1:30pm here and it is a rainy cold one out there.
Gage was blowing his nose this morning and Sid his throat was sore but he went to school. 

Liz....camp is part of their curriculum. Outdoor education so he will learn while having fun☺
Karate tonight and Greg said he is going to come and watch. 

Greg told me that Tank is still not feeling to well but better then the other day. 


Off to get Gages stuff labeled and packed for camp. Check in later.????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I believe this time that it's finally sorted . The person I spoke to even knew what the problem was and when it exactly happened


Goodness me! And you certainly don't need the hassle over again, hoping Peter is talking to Paul, they weren't in the past


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:30pm here and it is a rainy cold one out there.
> Gage was blowing his nose this morning and Sid his throat was sore but he went to school.
> 
> Liz....camp is part of their curriculum. Outdoor education so he will learn while having fun☺
> ...


Hoping Gage's throat clears up! How many days will he be away


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello Everyone, It is overcast here in eastern Pennsylvania but the temps are still in the 70's. Finally out of the 90's and we are supposed to have rain this week - something we have not seen much of for months!!
The workmen showed up today to demo the kitchen. They are about two weeks early!! I am now trapped in my office to get away from the noise and the dust. Fortunately, I have my knitting with me so it is not a burden. Plus I will not have to cook for a few nights so its almost like a vacation! Remind me never to do a DROPS pattern again. Yes, this is still the same one I mentioned s couple of months ago. I am more of a visual person. Don't tell me to reverse the left side to do the right, or "continue on increasing and decreasing where necessary." LOL I need it spelled out for me. I wanted to wear this jacket to our family reunion in two weeks but at the rate I am going it will not be done.
I love seeing everyone's projects - it gives me incentive to keep going. 
My prayers and virtual hugs for those not well or troubled. Especially Little Bela and her family. 
-Joanne


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> We get both fresh and salt crocodiles.
> others might know more but there is a jaw difference- alligators I think are blunter. And we don't get alligators!
> 
> when in doubt goggle https://www.quora.com/Whats-the-difference-between-a-crocodile-and-an-alligator so yes o=the main difference looks wise is the jaw. forgot about the teeth showing on crocodiles- makes them look more dangerous.


Thanks Fan and Darowil for your answers. If I ever come face to faced with either one, I don't think I'll be hanging around to study it's jawline! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> I just looked at some of my WIP's and I've got three things to sew together. Not one of my favourite things to do.


Not my favourite job either. I've just started on a sweater with no seams to sew up, basically you just knit three tubes, two arms and a body, then join them altogether to knit up the yoke. So far I'm about 2" up the first sleeve! I live in hope. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm home and I'm not wearing an orange jumpsuit or chains ???? I finally after months of trying got someone who could do their job and it's all sorted . Got it all down in writing and lots of apologies for the way it's been handled . She even asked if I wanted to put a complaint in . I said no as long as I don't have to visit this place ever again I'm happy , half an hour later I got a man on the phone who was someone higher up the chain offering another apology


Good for you. Good to see the "higher ups" doing a bit of grovelling!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Not my favourite job either. I've just started on a sweater with no seams to sew up, basically you just knit three tubes, two arms and a body, then join them altogether to knit up the yoke. So far I'm about 2" up the first sleeve! I live in hope. :sm02: :sm02:


I actually don't mind sewing together, just have to find the right mood to do it. But Ganseys require only a few ends woven in, especially when working off a cone, as I am at the moment.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I actually don't mind sewing together, just have to find the right mood to do it. But Ganseys require only a few ends woven in, especially when working off a cone, as I am at the moment.


I think if I ever started knitting one of your ganseys, I'd be working on it for at least five years!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think if I ever started knitting one of your ganseys, I'd be working on it for at least five years!


It does take a while when using the traditional 5 ply! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished this little set been left on the needles too long while I've been knitting other cardigans . Not sure about the yarn I used was thinking it looked autumnal .was a nice easy pattern that I think I will knit again
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/Luna-poppy
> It's free and comes in two styles


That's so cute, I love the jaunty little hat too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, she is a chatterbox just like her mother! And most is very clear and "adult", if you know what I mean. We have never used baby talk around her, so she learned to talk as close to properly as it gets around here, not formally, just normal everyday speech. Some is hard to understand as she learns to pronounce some words, or they are just hard for her to pronounce. She about made DD split her side trying not to laugh the other day. DD was doing dishes. Arriana was playing on the sofa. DD hears " F&);5$!! It won't work. Damn!" Good thing DD was around the corner so Arriana didn't see her. Took a minute to compose herself so she could explain to Arriana that it was not acceptable for her to say that. Told daddy what had been said when he got home. All he could do was hang his head in shame! He knew exactly where Arriana had heard it! I'm still getting a good chuckle out of it. Asmd iic course that came out very clearly! Good thing we don't go to daycare!


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so cute, I love the jaunty little hat too.


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I actually don't mind sewing together, just have to find the right mood to do it. But Ganseys require only a few ends woven in, especially when working off a cone, as I am at the moment.


I'm never in the right mind to sew seams as I can not get them to look the way I want them to . I have deliberately knit a few cardigans this last week that needed sewing up just so I can practise some more see if I get any better


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yay! And good you have had several people apologize. Best thing is you are not wearing chains and orange jumpsuit!


Agree Tami. 
Sonja, I so admire and love your humor.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joanne, I so agree with you on directions. I remember directions like that when I was learning knitting in h.s. That was over 50 years ago. I prefer charts AND written directions. I especially appreciate clear directions and stitch count at end of row makes me feel secure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've never heard of that before- but for instance one could put the ashes with a special plant, to remind you of a wonderful person.


We were thinking either the river or the roses.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm never in the right mind to sew seams as I can not get them to look the way I want them to . I have deliberately knit a few cardigans this last week that needed sewing up just so I can practise some more see if I get any better


A few cardigans in the last week? Are you channeling Melody?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Joanne, I so agree with you on directions. I remember directions like that when I was learning knitting in h.s. That was over 50 years ago. I prefer charts AND written directions. I especially appreciate clear directions and stitch count at end of row makes me feel secure.


Me too


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm home and I'm not wearing an orange jumpsuit or chains ???? I finally after months of trying got someone who could do their job and it's all sorted . Got it all down in writing and lots of apologies for the way it's been handled . She even asked if I wanted to put a complaint in . I said no as long as I don't have to visit this place ever again I'm happy , half an hour later I got a man on the phone who was someone higher up the chain offering another apology


I'm so glad it all worked out, I don't think an orange jumpsuit would be your thing. :sm02: 
Hopefully there will be no more issues that you have to deal with on that front. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I took Candy out for a drive yesterday, thinking to give her a treat. When I got home, I put the leash on her before letting her out of the car but the leash slipped from my hand and off she went down the street. My heart was pounding because she just won't come to me and won't stop when I call her. Thank goodness one of my neighbours had just gone out in her car and stopped. Her husband got out and picked Candy up. Strange that she will stop for someone she doesn't know but not for me. She's not afraid of cars so I'm petrified that she will get hit. This is the second time she's done this. I hope there won't be a third.


Oh dear, Hoppy, Marla's little pomeranian is the same way, he will run for all he's worth and not stop for either of us, but anyone else that comes along, he'll go right to. 
I hope that she doesn't do that again, it is so scary.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Very nice, Kaye!


Thank you.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been too busy. I want to stay in and knit. unfortunately I have a cold, but should be better soon. I'll keep reading to catch up. Sam I'm glad you're doing better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW am I glad i switched to the knitted mermaid blanket. I started it last night and already completed 59 rows out of 158/159 total. I am confident that I will be able to get 3 done now. Note to self: don't try to learn a knew craft in the midst of making Christmas gifts! LOL. I'll still finish the crocheted on but not until all else if completed. Also am determined to become proficient at crocheting. 

Sending prayers to Denise/Nicho that surgery went well and that she is beginning the road to recovery. Also prayers for Bonnie's son that the biiopsy for the rash comes back quickly and is easily remedied. Margaret also keeping David in prayer that his sinus infection gets cleared up and that he doesn't push himself too much. Heather sending you tons of positive vibes in your search for a new place and a home for your furbaby; sorry you must give her/him up. Mary any news on Bella?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm never in the right mind to sew seams as I can not get them to look the way I want them to . I have deliberately knit a few cardigans this last week that needed sewing up just so I can practise some more see if I get any better


Which is one of the things I really admire about you, Sonja, you take up the challenge, and usually excel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We were thinking either the river or the roses.


 :sm24:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Sending condolences to Sonja and thinking of all the others on KTP who have lost a child. Today it is nine years since our DD passed from complications of Hodgkin's Lymphoma. And we just learned this week that my nephew's son(my great nephew) has just been diagnosed with the same thing. No matter what happened with my daughter, as a nurse I would never tell anyone not to get treatment as everyone responds differently. I ask for prayers that all will go well.
> I am trying to get used to using a CPAP machine. When I had the irregular heartbeat a few months ago the doctor said that sleep apnea could be one of the causes, and after a sleep test it was determines that I do have this problem. Wish me luck! Have any of you dealt with this?
> Speaking of the little ones repeating "bad words", one of my daughter's friends was playing at our house and she said "I heard about a bad word at school, I don't know how to say it but it is spelled "fork" If only the innocence of little ones would last.


I use a CPAP machine. Took a while to get used to the slight whooshing noise the air makes. Luckily the machine itself is quiet. I don't use the water reservoir that goes with it. May do it during this winter. Good luck with it.

Kathy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> She and children are so much happier since they moved out 7 months ago. Her sadness is because it is a sad situation but she is doing very, very well; even gone out on a few dates lately. The kids do not miss the ex-to-be at all. He is not their biological father. d b


Yes it is a sad situation but so glad that she is doing so well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am quite behind on here as I didnt get chance to catch up last night. Went out for dinner for a friends birthday to a pub. Yummy meal and god company.

Still quite cool here... about 16c today. We are to have more rain this week. There is some terrible flooding in NSW, they are saying in some places it is the worst flooding ever recorded. 

I have been feeling like I am getting a cold for the last few days and this morning it has hit. Feeling pretty crap today, but it will pass. Yes I know I should be doing the honey and cinamon thing.... I need to see if I can find some decent local honey somewhere as I think the store bought ones arent effective?

Anyway sitting here with my cuppa and catching up on here for a little while.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, sorry to see you had a fall last week. My goodness, the shoes we are wearing can sure do us in at times. I know with flip flops and driving you can have problems too. Hope you are ok. So sorry to hear about your friend.
> 
> Sam, going to be reading to find out what you did for your BIRTHDAY! Hoping it was the best ever.
> 
> ...


You are doing great with the mittens Daralene. And that afghan is lovely. :sm11:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW am I glad i switched to the knitted mermaid blanket. I started it last night and already completed 59 rows out of 158/159 total. I am confident that I will be able to get 3 done now. Note to self: don't try to learn a knew craft in the midst of making Christmas gifts! LOL. I'll still finish the crocheted on but not until all else if completed. Also am determined to become proficient at crocheting.
> 
> Sending prayers to Denise/Nicho that surgery went well and that she is beginning the road to recovery. Also prayers for Bonnie's son that the biiopsy for the rash comes back quickly and is easily remedied. Margaret also keeping David in prayer that his sinus infection gets cleared up and that he doesn't push himself too much. Heather sending you tons of positive vibes in your search for a new place and a home for your furbaby; sorry you must give her/him up. Mary any news on Bella?


I am glad your tail is coming along well. I am currently up to row 115 of that pattern, which means I am nearing completion of my second one. One more after that to be finished by Oct 7th. Mine will be gifted with some books about ocean life.

Bella has been resting today and receiving her medications. She is slowly getting her tube feeding built back up. Her parents are hoping to bring her home tomorrow.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's nice to see you post!
> 
> My condolences re your DD. Prayers for your DGN.
> 
> Hope you can get used to your CPAP machine. My sister has one. It sure has helped her! There are liners, I don't know what else to call them, that go just between the seal and your face that you can get. She said quite pricey she thought, for something disposable. She was going to make some from fabric that she could wash and reuse. It still lets the mask seal but absorbs the sweat, if you are having a problem with that.


Has your sister made a fabric one? I looked at the liners too but was put off by the cost. A fabric one would be nice.

Kathy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That dulcimer is quite a work of art- interesting to see the other photos.


It sure is! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I finished my boot toppers and matching cowl, I'll do gloves to match later.
> I started a design for my niece, my first foray into designing lace, I love this yarn.
> The cowl and toppers are navy blue and grey, but sure look purple on here.


Very nice. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Finally caught up. 1:30pm here and a cool day out. As Liz mentioned we had hot days recently and yesterday and today have been cool out.
> 
> Dogs are doing well thanks for the prayers.
> 
> ...


 Very cute dress. I hope Gage enjoys the fishing and also the camp and you enjoy the break. :sm24:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, sorry to see you had a fall last week. My goodness, the shoes we are wearing can sure do us in at times. I know with flip flops and driving you can have problems too. Hope you are ok. So sorry to hear about your friend.
> 
> Sam, going to be reading to find out what you did for your BIRTHDAY! Hoping it was the best ever.
> 
> ...


Mittens are looking good. Glad you got the hang of knitting with two circs. I use it on my socks some of the time. 
The blanket I s gorgeous. Looks like it was just knitted. Do you remember the yarn you used?

Kathy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, I report that the grape salad was absolutely scrumptious. But would tweak it a bit next time, and leave out the white sugar as it's quite sweet enough without I think. It almost tastes like condensed milk flavour. We had Chinese takeout last night and the salad was quite refreshing after the spicy food. There's not much of it left this morning as 2nds and 3rd helpings were happening.
> Weather is awful down here with flooding and slips around the north island. Our family live in an area which is looking very waterlogged and flooded in parts so just hope they can get through the roads when they go home tomorrow. They decided to stay today as found some indoor activities to do so that's good. We have had such a good time together it will be very quiet when they finally leave.


I hope they can get through on the roads when they go home. The salad sounds yummy. Lovely that you all have had such a good time together.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, was it you looking for vintage twin sets? I got an email from that place today so here the link. Tons of vintage stuff
> 
> http://freevintageknitting.com/women.html


Wow what an interesting site. So many vintage patterns on there, well worth the look.

Margaret, they have some nursery rhyme knits for children.....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, I hope Bella can go home tomorrow. Thank you for update.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Chris, sorry your knee is going trouble, hope it's better soon
> 
> I finally got a photo of the mermaid tail It's quite large,I worked til ran out of yarn, I made it a rectangle so it can be opened to a blanket later. I centered the tail on the centre front, then just used a running stitch to gather the sides in.


It looks fantastic Bonnie! :sm11:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Finally caught up. Don't think I read any on Sunday. Sam and I went to a restaurant in Tecumseh, Mi called the British Tea Garden. Nice little place but only had one waitress for about 10 tables. We tried the cranberry/orange scones with butter and jam (yummy), crumpets with butter and jam (tasty). Sam had the meat pasty with gravy and I had the spinach quiche. Both came with an apple slaw which included pineapple, grapes and mandarin oranges. We then had profiteroles for dessert. Sam had Earl Grey tea and I had a white tea. Nice drive up and back. After dropping Sam off, I went to see my DGD2's new home. Her SO, DS, my DD1, her DH and youngest DS will be living together while DGD is in nursing school. Four bedrooms and one bath upstairs with two living room areas down, kitchen and bath. Wrap around porch, two car, two story garage, two stalls and a fenced paddock area on two acres. Came with an invisible fence with three units. Good thing as between them they have three dogs and two cats. They are also taking care of DGS's two dogs until he separates from the Air Force later this year. Nice house and grounds. 

On Saturday, I got two heels done while waiting for a new tire (hole in one was patched in Baton Rouge needed to be replaced. Luckily only cost me to put road hazard on it. Had tires rotated, too. Then to Sprint store to get a new phone. Got the iPhone 6s on their lease plan. Then quick trip to store and home for supper. In the morning had a drs appt and was put on a different med for blood pressure. Hope no side affects with this one. Finished a baby hat while waiting there. 

Today was a haircut and dropped my van off in the shop. Unfortunately, a rocker arm failed in the right head so won't get it back till tomorrow. Lila's right eye was shut this morning but she was able to open it after a drop of her meds was put in. Have a vet appt tomorrow for her, just in case it happens tonight again. Set to block a shawl and have misplaced my blocking pins but did find two packs of stainless steel sewing pins. Took a bit to get it blocked but is drying now and will sew in ends when it is done. It's for my DD1 and has been done for some time. 

Prayers for Bella, Nicho and all who need them. No word on my cousin. I'll have to call DM and get an update. 

Loved the mermaid tail. Have discussed the exact same thing with DGD2 who wants one. Told her to buy the yarn at Hobby Lobby. Great knitted items, too. Most of you are knitting ninjas. 

Mel, hope both of you start feeling better and Gage has a great time at camp. Does good to keep kids busy. 

Yarn for the shawl is Wonderland Yarns, March Hare Neons pt 2 #2 and Muchness #15. 

I'll close my book and post two pics. 

Take care, 

Kathy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooray! We won't have to take up a collection for your bail money!! But seriously, I am glad you got it sorted and let's hope you will not hear from them again!!


Swedenme said:


> Well I'm home and I'm not wearing an orange jumpsuit or chains ???? I finally after months of trying got someone who could do their job and it's all sorted . Got it all down in writing and lots of apologies for the way it's been handled . She even asked if I wanted to put a complaint in . I said no as long as I don't have to visit this place ever again I'm happy , half an hour later I got a man on the phone who was someone higher up the chain offering another apology


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well is confirmed, the move is on, now to find somewhere, find a new home for my furbaby, so not happy about that, but all I can find that I can afford is strictly no pets. I will also have to do severe cull of everything, including craft gear as what I can afford by myself is much smaller than what I have had before.
> 
> I can put a very little with DM and DSF, who I was hoping could take Maggie, but I have been told they can't take her permanently. I may get DSF to take her to a shelter. Unfortunately, no one in my family is able to help much.
> 
> This is all leaving me feeling very alone. I am, regardless, about to participate in another of Melody's Makings Create a Long, doing the knit version.


Oh dear, sorry you have to rehome your fur baby. I hope you find somewhere that you are happy with. Hugs


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Boy, that was lucky your neighbor showed up at the right time and scooped up your pup! Silly doggie!


budasha said:


> I took Candy out for a drive yesterday, thinking to give her a treat. When I got home, I put the leash on her before letting her out of the car but the leash slipped from my hand and off she went down the street. My heart was pounding because she just won't come to me and won't stop when I call her. Thank goodness one of my neighbours had just gone out in her car and stopped. Her husband got out and picked Candy up. Strange that she will stop for someone she doesn't know but not for me. She's not afraid of cars so I'm petrified that she will get hit. This is the second time she's done this. I hope there won't be a third.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm never in the right mind to sew seams as I can not get them to look the way I want them to . I have deliberately knit a few cardigans this last week that needed sewing up just so I can practise some more see if I get any better


Do you use the mattress stitch to see your seems? And use little clips to hold the seem together? I am not a big fan of sewing up seems either, but I find if I have the seem held together so everything matches up and use the mattress stitch, it goes together well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I've been too busy. I want to stay in and knit. unfortunately I have a cold, but should be better soon. I'll keep reading to catch up. Sam I'm glad you're doing better.


Good to see you post. Sorry about the cold. Get out your honey and cinnamon!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

angelam said:


> Thanks Fan and Darowil for your answers. If I ever come face to faced with either one, I don't think I'll be hanging around to study it's jawline! :sm06: :sm06:


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW am I glad i switched to the knitted mermaid blanket. I started it last night and already completed 59 rows out of 158/159 total. I am confident that I will be able to get 3 done now. Note to self: don't try to learn a knew craft in the midst of making Christmas gifts! LOL. I'll still finish the crocheted on but not until all else if completed. Also am determined to become proficient at crocheting.
> 
> Sending prayers to Denise/Nicho that surgery went well and that she is beginning the road to recovery. Also prayers for Bonnie's son that the biiopsy for the rash comes back quickly and is easily remedied. Margaret also keeping David in prayer that his sinus infection gets cleared up and that he doesn't push himself too much. Heather sending you tons of positive vibes in your search for a new place and a home for your furbaby; sorry you must give her/him up. Mary any news on Bella?


Amen.

Bella was moved to Motts. Still in serious need of prayers that she doesn't need more surgery to fix this. At least, that is the last I read on Facebook.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I'll send you my pieces if want practice!!


Swedenme said:


> I'm never in the right mind to sew seams as I can not get them to look the way I want them to . I have deliberately knit a few cardigans this last week that needed sewing up just so I can practise some more see if I get any better


 :sm17:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Ninjas!!!


Bonnie7591 said:


> A few cardigans in the last week? Are you channeling Melody?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am quite behind on here as I didnt get chance to catch up last night. Went out for dinner for a friends birthday to a pub. Yummy meal and god company.
> 
> Still quite cool here... about 16c today. We are to have more rain this week. There is some terrible flooding in NSW, they are saying in some places it is the worst flooding ever recorded.
> 
> ...


Sorry you've caught a cold. Store bought honey may not be all honey. Read the labels to be sure, well, as sure as possible. There have been cases here that it's part corn syrup.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Has your sister made a fabric one? I looked at the liners too but was put off by the cost. A fabric one would be nice.
> 
> Kathy


She hasn't mentioned it since she was telling me about them. I think at the time she was tearing strips of paper towels before trying the fabric. If I get to see her this week I will try to remember to ask.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am quite behind on here as I didnt get chance to catch up last night. Went out for dinner for a friends birthday to a pub. Yummy meal and god company.
> 
> Still quite cool here... about 16c today. We are to have more rain this week. There is some terrible flooding in NSW, they are saying in some places it is the worst flooding ever recorded.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you've come down with a cold- you have lemons, don't you?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> ?
> 
> Maybe one of you Aussies could explain to this dumb Brit the difference between a crocodile and an alligator? Is it that one lives in salt water and one in fresh water?


Hopefully Margaret has answered this one. And I am pretty sure we dont have alligators over here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear you've come down with a cold- you have lemons, don't you?


Hi Julie, oh yes I still have loads of lemons. So hot lemon drinks with honey for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, oh yes I still have loads of lemons. So hot lemon drinks with honey for me.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: That's my favourite cure!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm home and I'm not wearing an orange jumpsuit or chains ???? I finally after months of trying got someone who could do their job and it's all sorted . Got it all down in writing and lots of apologies for the way it's been handled . She even asked if I wanted to put a complaint in . I said no as long as I don't have to visit this place ever again I'm happy , half an hour later I got a man on the phone who was someone higher up the chain offering another apology


Way to go Sonja! Glad you have it writing also. And lots of apologies. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, I hope you can find a nice accommodation to suit your budget. I'm sorry you can't take your pet with you, such good company for you & even worse that your parents can't take her.
> Great news that your niece seems to have outgrown the strange "spells". Hope they stay away.
> 
> Beautiful & sunny here this morning but only 2C/35F. No wind either but why would it need to be windy? Most of the pretty leaves are on the ground after yesterday????
> ...


Sorry to hear you have a cold also. Good luck for DH on Friday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It is soooo good to be home, I've gotten all the laundry finished, wow, we don't usually go through that much laundry when we go on vacation. lol
> And somewhere along the way I caught a cold, of all the things I wouldn't mind catching, like stray yarn balls running around, a cold is not one of them. lol But it seems to be passing pretty quickly.


Oh you have a cold too? Hope you starting to feel better.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 11:15pm here. 

Gage went to school and stayed the whole day. 
He didn't go to Karate tonight though. I kept him home to get rest for tomorrow.
Julie Gage will be gone 3 days. Tuesday Wednesday and Thursday ???? 

Head achy today and tired. Hoping I don't come down with Gages cold.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

You guys are going to have to keep me awake. Sitting with a patient tonight. Supposed to be done at 11 , but they just told me my replacement can not come until 11:30. First night I have done PM's. Not bad I am going to do another one tomorrow night. Only trouble is I hoped to do some crocheting but this patient has been watched for a suicide watch so needles of any kind. But I read and have played solitaire and he and I have visited. 
Loved the pictures of Sam having dessert, made me hungry. 
A nice day here but we have had so much wind the last couple of days. If we do get some color on the trees the leaves will blow off right away. 
Have company coming for the weekend . It is our college homecoming. So that means I am doing some organizing and cleaning. Our apt in the city gets to be a little small with all the stuff I drag into it. 
All this talk of Christmas gifts is making me nervous. But love to see and hear about all you are doing. 
Gage should have a great time, sounds like fun to me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've enjoyed seeing everyone's pictures... Looks like another long week for work, but I did finish the crochet shawl and hope to block it soon. DD helped me with the detail for trim. Motorcycle breakfast tomorrow, and he put a communication thing in the helmets so I guess we'll try those out. 

Looking good, Sam!

Welcome to the new voices and healing thoughts for all in need. Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm home and I'm not wearing an orange jumpsuit or chains ???? I finally after months of trying got someone who could do their job and it's all sorted . Got it all down in writing and lots of apologies for the way it's been handled . She even asked if I wanted to put a complaint in . I said no as long as I don't have to visit this place ever again I'm happy , half an hour later I got a man on the phone who was someone higher up the chain offering another apology


Thats sounding hopeful Sonya, especially as she clearly took some form of action after you left.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Agree Tami.
> Sonja, I so admire and love your humor.


Thank you Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It won't be quite yet, it's just gone 5 30 a.m., here, and Sydney will be three hours behind us for this week.


And at the time I read it it is just after 3pm in Sydney- so depending on when it was she may be finished.

We are going to Vicks for tea tonight and Brett rang to ask if I can get there early- so he can cook tea and have Elizabeth entertained by her Grandma. Grandma of course objected greatly. Grandad will come as well so see if Elizabeth responds well to him again. Granddad is starting to feel better- doing things. Hope he doesn't overdo it too soon!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A few cardigans in the last week? Are you channeling Melody?


LOL Thats what I was thinking.... re Sonja's speedy knitting. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I use a CPAP machine. Took a while to get used to the slight whooshing noise the air makes. Luckily the machine itself is quiet. I don't use the water reservoir that goes with it. May do it during this winter. Good luck with it.
> 
> Kathy


I don't even notice the sound of David's machine, occasionally hear some air- but that seems to mean the seal is tight enough. He doesn't have a humidifier either. Tried it with and without and couldn't really pick a difference so choose not to pay extra for one. Wonder if moist air would be better or worse for the sinuses? Might get to ask when he has a followup with ENT. Your comment made me think of that Kathy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am glad your tail is coming along well. I am currently up to row 115 of that pattern, which means I am nearing completion of my second one. One more after that to be finished by Oct 7th. Mine will be gifted with some books about ocean life.
> 
> Bella has been resting today and receiving her medications. She is slowly getting her tube feeding built back up. Her parents are hoping to bring her home tomorrow.


That is sounding really positive Mary. I assume the actions taken in ED worked and no surgery was required


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow what an interesting site. So many vintage patterns on there, well worth the look.
> 
> Margaret, they have some nursery rhyme knits for children.....


Had better look then (had skipped it becuase I keep getting more and more patterns that I will never get knitted! sure no one else has that problem :sm06: ) - especially as next year my Monday group are planning another exhibition. This time tying it into Book Week. Not socks this time. Started out thinking of toys but I think anything connected to books will work. And I have a few suitable patterns for jumpers etc.

Talking of that does anyone happen to know where I can get a pattern for Dormouse in a teapot. Theme for Elizabeths birthday is Alice in Wonderland. Had a quick look on Ravelry and only two- one of which is an Alan Dart pattern which seems to no longer be available. Don't care whether it is a tea cosy or a stuffed one. And then could use it for our new exhibition.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A few cardigans in the last week? Are you channeling Melody?


I think so . I did the little brown one first and I've just finished sewing these two . I've got to say I still don't like seams 
Going to stick to all in ones unless I see something I can't resist even then I will try to do as little sewing as possible
Pictures are bit dark as its still only early here and we are definitly into darker mornings


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nittergma said:


> I've been too busy. I want to stay in and knit. unfortunately I have a cold, but should be better soon. I'll keep reading to catch up. Sam I'm glad you're doing better.


Hope your cold goes soon . Think it's going round the TP table as a few have had a cold recently


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW am I glad i switched to the knitted mermaid blanket. I started it last night and already completed 59 rows out of 158/159 total. I am confident that I will be able to get 3 done now. Note to self: don't try to learn a knew craft in the midst of making Christmas gifts! LOL. I'll still finish the crocheted on but not until all else if completed. Also am determined to become proficient at crocheting.
> 
> Sending prayers to Denise/Nicho that surgery went well and that she is beginning the road to recovery. Also prayers for Bonnie's son that the biiopsy for the rash comes back quickly and is easily remedied. Margaret also keeping David in prayer that his sinus infection gets cleared up and that he doesn't push himself too much. Heather sending you tons of positive vibes in your search for a new place and a home for your furbaby; sorry you must give her/him up. Mary any news on Bella?


I would like to add my prayers too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is one of the things I really admire about you, Sonja, you take up the challenge, and usually excel.


Thank you Julie . I think I'm getting better , can't do anything else but get better I was truly awful . I have two little sweaters hidden away at the bottom of my basket from when I first learned to knit . The seams are so lumpy and misshapen I didn't even give them to the nursery for the dolls . I've finally unpicked one and I intend to do the same with the other and try sewing them up again


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Had better look then (had skipped it becuase I keep getting more and more patterns that I will never get knitted! sure no one else has that problem :sm06: ) - especially as next year my Monday group are planning another exhibition. This time tying it into Book Week. Not socks this time. Started out thinking of toys but I think anything connected to books will work. And I have a few suitable patterns for jumpers etc.
> 
> Talking of that does anyone happen to know where I can get a pattern for Dormouse in a teapot. Theme for Elizabeths birthday is Alice in Wonderland. Had a quick look on Ravelry and only two- one of which is an Alan Dart pattern which seems to no longer be available. Don't care whether it is a tea cosy or a stuffed one. And then could use it for our new exhibition.


I dont know if this helps or not and I have never bought anything on Amazon before but there is a pattern book for a kindle..... I assume that you pay and it downloads to your kindle? Here is the link..... https://www.amazon.com.au/Cornish-Dormouse-cosy-knitting-pattern-ebook/dp/B00D00NA1S


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up. Don't think I read any on Sunday. Sam and I went to a restaurant in Tecumseh, Mi called the British Tea Garden. Nice little place but only had one waitress for about 10 tables. We tried the cranberry/orange scones with butter and jam (yummy), crumpets with butter and jam (tasty). Sam had the meat pasty with gravy and I had the spinach quiche. Both came with an apple slaw which included pineapple, grapes and mandarin oranges. We then had profiteroles for dessert. Sam had Earl Grey tea and I had a white tea. Nice drive up and back. After dropping Sam off, I went to see my DGD2's new home. Her SO, DS, my DD1, her DH and youngest DS will be living together while DGD is in nursing school. Four bedrooms and one bath upstairs with two living room areas down, kitchen and bath. Wrap around porch, two car, two story garage, two stalls and a fenced paddock area on two acres. Came with an invisible fence with three units. Good thing as between them they have three dogs and two cats. They are also taking care of DGS's two dogs until he separates from the Air Force later this year. Nice house and grounds.
> 
> ...


Enjoyed reading your book . It's nice to hear what everyone is up to . 
The shawl is beautiful and dessert looks delicious . Fruit scones are the only ones I like although I do like adding walnuts or pecans to the mixture and eating them warm . Think I will make some of them it's been a while since I've had one

Hope Lila's eye is ok


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Hooray! We won't have to take up a collection for your bail money!! But seriously, I am glad you got it sorted and let's hope you will not hear from them again!!


Thank you April . I'm glad I finally got someone who knew what she was doing , she even phoned me up to make sure that the other person had called me


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think so . I did the little brown one first and I've just finished sewing these two . I've got to say I still don't like seams
> Going to stick to all in ones unless I see something I can't resist even then I will try to do as little sewing as possible
> Pictures are bit dark as its still only early here and we are definitly into darker mornings


Those are really nice.
I always knit the fronts & back together to the underarms so I don't have to do seams & usually do sleeves in the round so I have less sewing

Days are sure getting shorter here, 8:00am before its light in the morning & dark by 7:30 at night???? Winters on its way????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you use the mattress stitch to see your seems? And use little clips to hold the seem together? I am not a big fan of sewing up seems either, but I find if I have the seem held together so everything matches up and use the mattress stitch, it goes together well.


I haven't tried the mattress stitch and my mind has gone blank to the name of what I actually do . I have both side lined up front facing anf the needle goes into the v of a stitch one side then the other side and after a few stitches you pull the seam together and continue . My problem is reading the stitches and knowing exactly where to put the needle but I am getting better maybe I will try your way and see if that's better for me


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up. Don't think I read any on Sunday. Sam and I went to a restaurant in Tecumseh, Mi called the British Tea Garden. Nice little place but only had one waitress for about 10 tables. We tried the cranberry/orange scones with butter and jam (yummy), crumpets with butter and jam (tasty). Sam had the meat pasty with gravy and I had the spinach quiche. Both came with an apple slaw which included pineapple, grapes and mandarin oranges. We then had profiteroles for dessert. Sam had Earl Grey tea and I had a white tea. Nice drive up and back. After dropping Sam off, I went to see my DGD2's new home. Her SO, DS, my DD1, her DH and youngest DS will be living together while DGD is in nursing school. Four bedrooms and one bath upstairs with two living room areas down, kitchen and bath. Wrap around porch, two car, two story garage, two stalls and a fenced paddock area on two acres. Came with an invisible fence with three units. Good thing as between them they have three dogs and two cats. They are also taking care of DGS's two dogs until he separates from the Air Force later this year. Nice house and grounds.
> 
> ...


Phew!! I'm exhausted after reading all you get through on a couple of days off! Glad you had a nice dinner with Sam, looks like he's in ecstasy over his dessert!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Bella has been resting today and receiving her medications. She is slowly getting her tube feeding built back up. Her parents are hoping to bring her home tomorrow.


That's good news. Hope she manages to get home tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those are really nice.
> I always knit the fronts & back together to the underarms so I don't have to do seams & usually do sleeves in the round so I have less sewing
> 
> Days are sure getting shorter here, 8:00am before its light in the morning & dark by 7:30 at night???? Winters on its way????


It's just after 7 am here this morning and light now and definitely dark by 7 in the evening and only going to get darker 
Just said to Cathy it's definitely an autumn day today . The wind is wild and the leaves are flying about and there is a chill to the mornings . Should we pack our bags and runaway for a few month ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> I'll send you my pieces if want practice!! :sm17:


Don't think you would want them back after the mess I would make of them ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathy, lovely shawl, I'm glad you & Sam could have a nice visit.
I hope Denise has come through her surgery well & that Bella can avoid surgery.
I didn't get a lot done today, been sipping that Throat Coat tea regularly & seems my cold hasn't gotten any worse, hopefully gone tomorrow as its supposed to be nice 
DH was combining & didn't want supper to the field so I've just got it cleaned up now as he just came in at 11:30, he's already snoring & I better get to bed too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Had better look then (had skipped it becuase I keep getting more and more patterns that I will never get knitted! sure no one else has that problem :sm06: ) - especially as next year my Monday group are planning another exhibition. This time tying it into Book Week. Not socks this time. Started out thinking of toys but I think anything connected to books will work. And I have a few suitable patterns for jumpers etc.
> 
> Talking of that does anyone happen to know where I can get a pattern for Dormouse in a teapot. Theme for Elizabeths birthday is Alice in Wonderland. Had a quick look on Ravelry and only two- one of which is an Alan Dart pattern which seems to no longer be available. Don't care whether it is a tea cosy or a stuffed one. And then could use it for our new exhibition.


I've seen a pattern for a tea cosy that had a mouse sticking out of it . Also saw a nice pattern for a mouse think that was on www.craftsy.com . I will try to remember where I saw the tea cosy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope your cold goes soon . Think it's going round the TP table as a few have had a cold recently


Computer viruses :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont know if this helps or not and I have never bought anything on Amazon before but there is a pattern book for a kindle..... I assume that you pay and it downloads to your kindle? Here is the link..... https://www.amazon.com.au/Cornish-Dormouse-cosy-knitting-pattern-ebook/dp/B00D00NA1S


Just what I want- think I just need an app or similar on my computer to use it as a kindle. How cute is that sleeping Dormouse?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We are being warned that tomorrow morning we are facing potentially the worst storms for decades with a lot more rain.

Could be one of the worst storms to hit the state with winds just below hurricane level. Hopefully this is a worst case scenario they are giving. David better go and make sure our place has things that might fly put away. And I might do a few things here as well when I get back.David is meant to be here by now to take me to Vicks. However he was going to the doctor so it could be that the doctor is running late. In which case can't blame him. Better make sure I am ready to walk out the door and then might move things out the garden here. Better safe than sorry. Not something we usually need to worry here.
Are you expecting it after us Cathy?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just what I want- think I just need an app or similar on my computer to use it as a kindle. How cute is that sleeping Dormouse?


Yes it is super cute. I hope its easy for you to get. Good luck.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Computer viruses :sm02:


Ha ha ha..... good one Margaret. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We are being warned that tomorrow morning we are facing potentially the worst storms for decades with a lot more rain.
> 
> Could be one of the worst storms to hit the state with winds just below hurricane level. Hopefully this is a worst case scenario they are giving. David better go and make sure our place has things that might fly put away. And I might do a few things here as well when I get back.David is meant to be here by now to take me to Vicks. However he was going to the doctor so it could be that the doctor is running late. In which case can't blame him. Better make sure I am ready to walk out the door and then might move things out the garden here. Better safe than sorry. Not something we usually need to worry here.
> Are you expecting it after us Cathy?


Gee Wizz! :sm06: I just had a look at our forecast and we do have a warning for the next couple of days. Not so much for winds as bad as you say but a fair bit of rain again. Will see the they say on the news tonight.....

I hope your weather isnt nearly as bad as feared. Take care.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Gee Wizz! :sm06: I just had a look at our forecast and we do have a warning for the next couple of days. Not so much for winds as bad as you say but a fair bit of rain again. Will see the they say on the news tonight.....
> 
> I hope your weather isnt nearly as bad as feared. Take care.


Hope that the weather is not as bad as they say for both you and Margaret and that October brings in lovely warm springlike weather . Wonder if I can post myself to Australia ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope that the weather is not as bad as they say for both you and Margaret and that October brings in lovely warm springlike weather . Wonder if I can post myself to Australia ????


Oh yes! Come on over. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 11:15pm here.
> 
> Gage went to school and stayed the whole day.
> He didn't go to Karate tonight though. I kept him home to get rest for tomorrow.
> ...


So do I!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And at the time I read it it is just after 3pm in Sydney- so depending on when it was she may be finished.
> 
> We are going to Vicks for tea tonight and Brett rang to ask if I can get there early- so he can cook tea and have Elizabeth entertained by her Grandma. Grandma of course objected greatly. Grandad will come as well so see if Elizabeth responds well to him again. Granddad is starting to feel better- doing things. Hope he doesn't overdo it too soon!


Hoping she is able to post before too very long.
Glad that Granddad is feeling better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think so . I did the little brown one first and I've just finished sewing these two . I've got to say I still don't like seams
> Going to stick to all in ones unless I see something I can't resist even then I will try to do as little sewing as possible
> Pictures are bit dark as its still only early here and we are definitly into darker mornings


They do look good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . I think I'm getting better , can't do anything else but get better I was truly awful . I have two little sweaters hidden away at the bottom of my basket from when I first learned to knit . The seams are so lumpy and misshapen I didn't even give them to the nursery for the dolls . I've finally unpicked one and I intend to do the same with the other and try sewing them up again


Good on you! Hope they do work out better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope that the weather is not as bad as they say for both you and Margaret and that October brings in lovely warm springlike weather . Wonder if I can post myself to Australia ????


You'll be welcome here too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just saw this on Facebook- the Northern Lights, last night, from Iceland.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saw this on Facebook- the Northern Lights, last night, from Iceland.


Isnt that stunning! :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Isnt that stunning! :sm11:


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

How was the dinner Margaret and the little family? I hope grandad is doing better.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

while i have time i am gonna jump in here, today will be a long cleaning day, sooooooooooooo...................
Sonja, i am so sorry to hear of the loss of your son, nothing anyone can say will make this better or the pain to go away, our family just celebrated our beloved Keagans first Birthday in heaven, this has been a tough yr for us all, depression has been a big part of it. I can say for myself, he was a joy to have around and still we talk about some of his witty sayings and things he did. Memories are wonderful. I said i hoped he, his nana and my dad were celebrating by them all breathing good, being able to do in heaven what they physically couldn't do here. I will pray for your family.
Sam, i will definitely be trying the black bean Flautas, i have it on my grocery list for today. i love bk beans, bj not so much, but am hoping to make these so appealing he can't resist. also want to try the mushroom soup, we both love that.
we are having some fall like weather here, got the windows open and loving it. as i wished for some cooler weather to work in my yard, finally. 
i have been painting in acrylics this past couple wks, i am tired of crocheting and knitting and wanted to take a break for a bit, i have plenty of headbands for my booth in craft fair coming up. i have done a winter barn scene and doing some bad mad looking razorback pigs. (look on Pinterest where i got my idea from, i have one done for my bro-in-law, the biggest Hog fan i know) 
well, off to take bj to work, then chill for a bit till i go in. will check back later


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kathy your DGD2's new house sounds wonderful; really spacious. The food you and Sam had sounds tasty for sure and the dessert looked good as did Sam. Hope Lila's eye is okay. Love the shawl!


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up. Don't think I read any on Sunday. Sam and I went to a restaurant in Tecumseh, Mi called the British Tea Garden. Nice little place but only had one waitress for about 10 tables. We tried the cranberry/orange scones with butter and jam (yummy), crumpets with butter and jam (tasty). Sam had the meat pasty with gravy and I had the spinach quiche. Both came with an apple slaw which included pineapple, grapes and mandarin oranges. We then had profiteroles for dessert. Sam had Earl Grey tea and I had a white tea. Nice drive up and back. After dropping Sam off, I went to see my DGD2's new home. Her SO, DS, my DD1, her DH and youngest DS will be living together while DGD is in nursing school. Four bedrooms and one bath upstairs with two living room areas down, kitchen and bath. Wrap around porch, two car, two story garage, two stalls and a fenced paddock area on two acres. Came with an invisible fence with three units. Good thing as between them they have three dogs and two cats. They are also taking care of DGS's two dogs until he separates from the Air Force later this year. Nice house and grounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just what I want- think I just need an app or similar on my computer to use it as a kindle. How cute is that sleeping Dormouse?


Yes just download the app it's free as are some of the knitting patterns on there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both are gorgeous! Love the color (looks like light blue/aqua) and the stitch; especially on the hooded one. I agree, you are some kind of knitting ninja like Melody. Put the 2 of you together and you could fill a store with your items.


Swedenme said:


> I think so . I did the little brown one first and I've just finished sewing these two . I've got to say I still don't like seams
> Going to stick to all in ones unless I see something I can't resist even then I will try to do as little sewing as possible
> Pictures are bit dark as its still only early here and we are definitly into darker mornings


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angelam....Read that your knee was better yesterday; hope it still is!



angelam said:


> Phew!! I'm exhausted after reading all you get through on a couple of days off! Glad you had a nice dinner with Sam, looks like he's in ecstasy over his dessert!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Would love to see your paintings. Any chance of posting a picture for us?


Southern Gal said:


> while i have time i am gonna jump in here, today will be a long cleaning day, sooooooooooooo...................
> Sonja, i am so sorry to hear of the loss of your son, nothing anyone can say will make this better or the pain to go away, our family just celebrated our beloved Keagans first Birthday in heaven, this has been a tough yr for us all, depression has been a big part of it. I can say for myself, he was a joy to have around and still we talk about some of his witty sayings and things he did. Memories are wonderful. I said i hoped he, his nana and my dad were celebrating by them all breathing good, being able to do in heaven what they physically couldn't do here. I will pray for your family.
> Sam, i will definitely be trying the black bean Flautas, i have it on my grocery list for today. i love bk beans, bj not so much, but am hoping to make these so appealing he can't resist. also want to try the mushroom soup, we both love that.
> we are having some fall like weather here, got the windows open and loving it. as i wished for some cooler weather to work in my yard, finally.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a nice evening. Elizabeth is definitely getting better with others. 
Vicky calls Maryanne Froggie and usually says Aunty Froggie to Eluzabeth. So Maryanne had come then reading a book and Vicky said there's a Froggie. Elizabeth looked up at Maryanne- maybe coincidence but maybe not. Poor girl will get confused as David and I usually some variation of rabbit for Maryanne!
Gave them the finished pink blanket which they loved. Think I have a photo of the finished version on my phone. Yep so here it is.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saw this on Facebook- the Northern Lights, last night, from Iceland.


That's beautiful Julie . Never get tired of seeing the northern lights


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I look like I've been dragged through a hedge backwards at the moment which is nothing new for me as my mother used to say it to me on a regular basis when I was young . I very rarely agreed with my mother but on that matter I did you could never describe me as an elegant child but at least I enjoyed getting the dragged through the hedge look 
Can't say the same today but I have a nice clean house as long as I keep the kitchen door shut . That will keep for another day . Got all my laundry washed, dried and ironed to , also got part of dinner in the oven so now as I've scrubbed my hands clean I'm going to make a cuppa and sit for a while


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Both are gorgeous! Love the color (looks like light blue/aqua) and the stitch; especially on the hooded one. I agree, you are some kind of knitting ninja like Melody. Put the 2 of you together and you could fill a store with your items.


Thank you Gwen . I'm going to sit and work on my cowl for a while now . It's a mixture of lace which I did no problem 
Cable which I did no problem and now I'm on the easy rib part and as proven many times over I cannot count to 2 
????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love both sweaters, they are so sweet. Good luck with the sweaters you are unpicking.
Margaret, enjoy tea and Elisabeth time.
Sam, made the chalupas last night. Very yummy and best of all easy and will get at least two more meals from recipe. That's what I call a winner.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Had a nice evening. Elizabeth is definitely getting better with others.
> Vicky calls Maryanne Froggie and usually says Aunty Froggie to Eluzabeth. So Maryanne had come then reading a book and Vicky said there's a Froggie. Elizabeth looked up at Maryanne- maybe coincidence but maybe not. Poor girl will get confused as David and I usually some variation of rabbit for Maryanne!
> Gave them the finished pink blanket which they loved. Think I have a photo of the finished version on my phone. Yep so here it is.


It's gorgeous Margaret, a nice size too


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good Morning.???? 

Gage is off to camp and I am so proud of him for going????❤

Been knitting on a baby sweater will post when done. 

Tank is still not feeling so good but Greg has him eating again so I am happy to hear that ☺

Friends coming by to grab the empty boxes I have. Will check in later.????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kehinkle, enjoyed pics of deserts and our Sam. I'm not a sweet eater but the tea did look scrumptious.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> We are being warned that tomorrow morning we are facing potentially the worst storms for decades with a lot more rain.
> 
> Could be one of the worst storms to hit the state with winds just below hurricane level. Hopefully this is a worst case scenario they are giving. David better go and make sure our place has things that might fly put away. And I might do a few things here as well when I get back.David is meant to be here by now to take me to Vicks. However he was going to the doctor so it could be that the doctor is running late. In which case can't blame him. Better make sure I am ready to walk out the door and then might move things out the garden here. Better safe than sorry. Not something we usually need to worry here.
> Are you expecting it after us Cathy?


Hope you get everything battened down & stay safe & dry


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saw this on Facebook- the Northern Lights, last night, from Iceland.


Great photo, Julie.
My niece went there for a few days, says it's quite spectacular. A few years ago they were trying to promote their airline & tourism & we could have went for $800 for 5 nights, all inclusive, I told DH & he told me I was nuts to want to go there, then he saw a documentary on Iceland & wishes we had gone????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Southern Gal said:


> while i have time i am gonna jump in here, today will be a long cleaning day, sooooooooooooo...................
> Sonja, i am so sorry to hear of the loss of your son, nothing anyone can say will make this better or the pain to go away, our family just celebrated our beloved Keagans first Birthday in heaven, this has been a tough yr for us all, depression has been a big part of it. I can say for myself, he was a joy to have around and still we talk about some of his witty sayings and things he did. Memories are wonderful. I said i hoped he, his nana and my dad were celebrating by them all breathing good, being able to do in heaven what they physically couldn't do here. I will pray for your family.
> Sam, i will definitely be trying the black bean Flautas, i have it on my grocery list for today. i love bk beans, bj not so much, but am hoping to make these so appealing he can't resist. also want to try the mushroom soup, we both love that.
> we are having some fall like weather here, got the windows open and loving it. as i wished for some cooler weather to work in my yard, finally.
> ...


Thank you very much 
Would love to see some pictures of your paintings


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a nice evening. Elizabeth is definitely getting better with others.
> Vicky calls Maryanne Froggie and usually says Aunty Froggie to Eluzabeth. So Maryanne had come then reading a book and Vicky said there's a Froggie. Elizabeth looked up at Maryanne- maybe coincidence but maybe not. Poor girl will get confused as David and I usually some variation of rabbit for Maryanne!
> Gave them the finished pink blanket which they loved. Think I have a photo of the finished version on my phone. Yep so here it is.


That's beautiful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love both sweaters, they are so sweet. Good luck with the sweaters you are unpicking.
> Margaret, enjoy tea and Elisabeth time.
> Sam, made the chalupas last night. Very yummy and best of all easy and will get at least two more meals from recipe. That's what I call a winner.


Thank Joy . Got one fully unpicked ready to sew again


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I look like I've been dragged through a hedge backwards at the moment which is nothing new for me as my mother used to say it to me on a regular basis when I was young . I very rarely agreed with my mother but on that matter I did you could never describe me as an elegant child but at least I enjoyed getting the dragged through the hedge look
> Can't say the same today but I have a nice clean house as long as I keep the kitchen door shut . That will keep for another day . Got all my laundry washed, dried and ironed to , also got part of dinner in the oven so now as I've scrubbed my hands clean I'm going to make a cuppa and sit for a while


My mom used to say " dragged through a knothole backwards". Not many hedges around here????
You have certainly earned a rest after getting all that done. I rarely iron, thank goodness as its a job I hate.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Good Morning.????
> 
> Gage is off to camp and I am so proud of him for going????❤
> 
> ...


Hope Gage has a lovely time at camp


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I haven't tried the mattress stitch and my mind has gone blank to the name of what I actually do . I have both side lined up front facing anf the needle goes into the v of a stitch one side then the other side and after a few stitches you pull the seam together and continue . My problem is reading the stitches and knowing exactly where to put the needle but I am getting better maybe I will try your way and see if that's better for me


That sounds like mattress stitch to me!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope that the weather is not as bad as they say for both you and Margaret and that October brings in lovely warm springlike weather . Wonder if I can post myself to Australia ????


Get a big enough box and I'll come with you! We took Caitlin to the swingpark on the front today and she nearly blew away! The wind was so bad the wee soul was really struggling to walk against it!
:sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a nice evening. Elizabeth is definitely getting better with others.
> Vicky calls Maryanne Froggie and usually says Aunty Froggie to Eluzabeth. So Maryanne had come then reading a book and Vicky said there's a Froggie. Elizabeth looked up at Maryanne- maybe coincidence but maybe not. Poor girl will get confused as David and I usually some variation of rabbit for Maryanne!
> Gave them the finished pink blanket which they loved. Think I have a photo of the finished version on my phone. Yep so here it is.


That's lovely and what a lot of work! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a nice evening. Elizabeth is definitely getting better with others.
> Vicky calls Maryanne Froggie and usually says Aunty Froggie to Eluzabeth. So Maryanne had come then reading a book and Vicky said there's a Froggie. Elizabeth looked up at Maryanne- maybe coincidence but maybe not. Poor girl will get confused as David and I usually some variation of rabbit for Maryanne!
> Gave them the finished pink blanket which they loved. Think I have a photo of the finished version on my phone. Yep so here it is.


That is a lot of cabling, Margaret! Looks good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's beautiful Julie . Never get tired of seeing the northern lights


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen . I'm going to sit and work on my cowl for a while now . It's a mixture of lace which I did no problem
> Cable which I did no problem and now I'm on the easy rib part and as proven many times over I cannot count to 2
> ????


It is odd the things that can trip one up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good Morning.????
> 
> Gage is off to camp and I am so proud of him for going????❤
> 
> ...


Hopefully it is not too serious that Tank is still off colour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great photo, Julie.
> My niece went there for a few days, says it's quite spectacular. A few years ago they were trying to promote their airline & tourism & we could have went for $800 for 5 nights, all inclusive, I told DH & he told me I was nuts to want to go there, then he saw a documentary on Iceland & wishes we had gone????


I believe they are quite amazing islands, what a missed opportunity! And thanks- loved it as soon as I saw it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> That sounds like mattress stitch to me!


So I have been doing mattress stitch unknowingly . I watched a how to video can't remember if she actually said what it was called , will have to google mattress stitch


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, love the northern lights. They are magical.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, love all the texture on the pink blanket.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, love the northern lights. They are magical.


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope that the weather is not as bad as they say for both you and Margaret and that October brings in lovely warm springlike weather . Wonder if I can post myself to Australia ????


Get a large box - I'll come with you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saw this on Facebook- the Northern Lights, last night, from Iceland.


Apparently they were visible in Northern England around Northumberland too last night. Maybe Sonja saw them.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Angelam....Read that your knee was better yesterday; hope it still is!


So far so good thanks Gwen. Much better today. I find all things in moderation helps - not too much walking, not too much sitting and not too much standing and definitely no twisting!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> So far so good thanks Gwen. Much better today. I find all things in moderation helps - not too much walking, not too much sitting and not too much standing and definitely no twisting!


None of us is up to doing The Twist any more I don't think!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Apparently they were visible in Northern England around Northumberland too last night. Maybe Sonja saw them.


Be sure to line your large box with bubble wrap!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, I hope you can find a nice accommodation to suit your budget. I'm sorry you can't take your pet with you, such good company for you & even worse that your parents can't take her.
> Great news that your niece seems to have outgrown the strange "spells". Hope they stay away.
> 
> Beautiful & sunny here this morning but only 2C/35F. No wind either but why would it need to be windy? Most of the pretty leaves are on the ground after yesterday????
> ...


So sorry that you picked up her cold. I hope too that your DH doesn't get it. I can't imagine that they would go ahead with the procedure in that case.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:30pm here and it is a rainy cold one out there.
> Gage was blowing his nose this morning and Sid his throat was sore but he went to school.
> 
> Liz....camp is part of their curriculum. Outdoor education so he will learn while having fun☺
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Apparently they were visible in Northern England around Northumberland too last night. Maybe Sonja saw them.


No missed them . They have been visible the last 2 nights and possibly again tonight will have to look if I'm awake


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:30pm here and it is a rainy cold one out there.
> Gage was blowing his nose this morning and Sid his throat was sore but he went to school.
> 
> Liz....camp is part of their curriculum. Outdoor education so he will learn while having fun☺
> ...


That's great. I didn't know they were doing this in schools now. Hope he has fun. Sorry to hear that Tank is still not back to normal.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Hello Everyone, It is overcast here in eastern Pennsylvania but the temps are still in the 70's. Finally out of the 90's and we are supposed to have rain this week - something we have not seen much of for months!!
> The workmen showed up today to demo the kitchen. They are about two weeks early!! I am now trapped in my office to get away from the noise and the dust. Fortunately, I have my knitting with me so it is not a burden. Plus I will not have to cook for a few nights so its almost like a vacation! Remind me never to do a DROPS pattern again. Yes, this is still the same one I mentioned s couple of months ago. I am more of a visual person. Don't tell me to reverse the left side to do the right, or "continue on increasing and decreasing where necessary." LOL I need it spelled out for me. I wanted to wear this jacket to our family reunion in two weeks but at the rate I am going it will not be done.
> I love seeing everyone's projects - it gives me incentive to keep going.
> My prayers and virtual hugs for those not well or troubled. Especially Little Bela and her family.
> -Joanne


Just think, the kitchen will be finished 2 weeks early. I know what you mean about Drops patterns. I don't want to do another either although there are some really nice patterns.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, Hoppy, Marla's little pomeranian is the same way, he will run for all he's worth and not stop for either of us, but anyone else that comes along, he'll go right to.
> I hope that she doesn't do that again, it is so scary.


I never had that problem with my Pomeranians. I thought Shih Tsu's were a little more docile. For some reason, this munchkin won't pay attention to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Apparently they were visible in Northern England around Northumberland too last night. Maybe Sonja saw them.


 :sm24: Maybe not, she didn't mention!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Get a large box - I'll come with you.


A large box for 3 coming up ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A large box for 3 coming up ????


 :sm24: Maybe you could fit me in for the return journey?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> Be sure to line your large box with bubble wrap!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had better look then (had skipped it becuase I keep getting more and more patterns that I will never get knitted! sure no one else has that problem :sm06: ) - especially as next year my Monday group are planning another exhibition. This time tying it into Book Week. Not socks this time. Started out thinking of toys but I think anything connected to books will work. And I have a few suitable patterns for jumpers etc.
> 
> Talking of that does anyone happen to know where I can get a pattern for Dormouse in a teapot. Theme for Elizabeths birthday is Alice in Wonderland. Had a quick look on Ravelry and only two- one of which is an Alan Dart pattern which seems to no longer be available. Don't care whether it is a tea cosy or a stuffed one. And then could use it for our new exhibition.


Perhaps contacting Alan Dart about the pattern and what you will be using it for will find you availability of the pattern


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think so . I did the little brown one first and I've just finished sewing these two . I've got to say I still don't like seams
> Going to stick to all in ones unless I see something I can't resist even then I will try to do as little sewing as possible
> Pictures are bit dark as its still only early here and we are definitly into darker mornings


Nice!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I haven't tried the mattress stitch and my mind has gone blank to the name of what I actually do . I have both side lined up front facing anf the needle goes into the v of a stitch one side then the other side and after a few stitches you pull the seam together and continue . My problem is reading the stitches and knowing exactly where to put the needle but I am getting better maybe I will try your way and see if that's better for me


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just what I want- think I just need an app or similar on my computer to use it as a kindle. How cute is that sleeping Dormouse?


You can go to amazon and download the app from there. You can also get it on your iPad. DH has it on his.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> We are being warned that tomorrow morning we are facing potentially the worst storms for decades with a lot more rain.
> 
> Could be one of the worst storms to hit the state with winds just below hurricane level. Hopefully this is a worst case scenario they are giving. David better go and make sure our place has things that might fly put away. And I might do a few things here as well when I get back.David is meant to be here by now to take me to Vicks. However he was going to the doctor so it could be that the doctor is running late. In which case can't blame him. Better make sure I am ready to walk out the door and then might move things out the garden here. Better safe than sorry. Not something we usually need to worry here.
> Are you expecting it after us Cathy?


Praying it is no where near as bad as predicted.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saw this on Facebook- the Northern Lights, last night, from Iceland.


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a nice evening. Elizabeth is definitely getting better with others.
> Vicky calls Maryanne Froggie and usually says Aunty Froggie to Eluzabeth. So Maryanne had come then reading a book and Vicky said there's a Froggie. Elizabeth looked up at Maryanne- maybe coincidence but maybe not. Poor girl will get confused as David and I usually some variation of rabbit for Maryanne!
> Gave them the finished pink blanket which they loved. Think I have a photo of the finished version on my phone. Yep so here it is.


Very pretty!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 27 September '16

Down in the 40's during the night and a high of 60°. The rest of the week is to be the same. I guess fall is definitely here. The sun is out and the sky is blue which helps. If you are standing in the sun it is not too bad but in the shade it is cold. The breeze doesn't help either - it has a fall chill to it. Heidi will be happy - how she can wear a sweater. lol

The dishwasher is washing away - such a nice sound. I do need to wipe up on the stove and countertop before I leave out my dishwater. And some soup on the stove. I get the dishes clean and immediately start to dirty some others. Never ends.

I've been tired the last couple of days - have done a lot of sleeping. Not sure where that comes from - but today I told myself I needed to get up and get some things done. The weariness really never goes away - it all depends on how hard I want to push as to how much I get done.

Slow Cooker Salsa Chicken Verde Bowls

Prep time: 15 mins
Cook time: 4 hours
Total time: 4 hours 15 mins
Total Cost: $11.24
Cost Per Serving: $2.81
Serves: 4

Ingredients

SLOW COOKER SALSA VERDE CHICKEN

1 yellow onion $0.25
1 bell pepper $0.87
2 lb. chicken pieces*, skins removed $4.22
1 tsp cumin $0.10
¼ tsp salt $0.02
⅛ tsp garlic powder $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05
16oz. salsa verde $2.69

BOWLS

4 cups cooked rice $0.64
15oz. can black beans $1.00
1 jalapeno $0.20
2oz. queso fresco** $0.60
1 lime $0.33
Handful fresh cilantro $0.25

Instructions

1. Slice the onion and bell pepper, then lay them into the bottom of a 4-quart or larger slow cooker.

2. Place the chicken pieces on top of the onion and bell peppers.

3. Sprinkle the cumin, salt, garlic powder, and some freshly cracked pepper onto the chicken pieces.

4. Pour the salsa over top.

5. Cover the slow cooker and cook on high for four hours or low for 8 hours.

6. After cooking, carefully remove the chicken pieces with tongs. Use the tongs to retrieve the onion a d bell peppers from the liquid in the slow cooker. Serve the chicken with the onion and bell pepper, and a spoonful or two of the juices from the slow cooker.

To build the bowls:

1. Thinly slice the jalapeño and crumble the queso fresco.

2. Drain and rinse the black beans.

3. Place a cup of cooked rice in a bowl, add one or two pieces of chicken, ¼ of the beans, a few slices of jalapeño, a little crumbled queso fresco (about ½ oz.), and some fresh cilantro leaves.

4. Cut a lime into wedges and squeeze the juice over top just before serving.

Notes: You can use any type of chicken you like (drumsticks, thighs, breasts), bone-in or boneless. Just be sure to remove the skin before cooking.

**Monterey jack or cheddar would also be great with these flavors if you can't find queso fresco.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2016/09/slow-cooker-salsa-verde-chicken/

Kale Salad with Cajun Spiced Chickpeas and Buttermilk Dressing

Total time: 25 mins
Total Cost: $3.93
Cost Per Serving: $0.98
Serves: 4

Ingredients

BUTTERMILK DRESSING

½ cup buttermilk $0.30
⅓ cup mayonnaise $0.37
1 Tbsp lemon juice $0.07
¼ tsp salt (plus more to taste) $0.02
¼ tsp garlic powder $0.03
¼ tsp oregano $0.03
Freshly cracked pepper $0.03

CAJUN SPICED CHICKPEAS*

15oz. can chickpeas $0.99
1 Tbsp olive oil $0.016
¼ tsp salt $0.02
½ tsp smoked paprika $0.05
¼ tsp garlic powder $0.03
⅛ tsp onion powder $0.02
¼ tsp oregano $0.03
⅛ tsp cayenne pepper $0.02
⅛ tsp thyme $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper

SALAD

1 bunch *lacinato kale (about ½ lb.) $1.50
¼ red onion $0.20
1.5 Tbsp grated Parmesan $0.20

Instructions

Prepare the dressing first, so the flavors have time to blend:

1. In a medium bowl, whisk together the buttermilk dressing ingredients (buttermilk, mayonnaise, lemon juice, salt, garlic powder, oregano, and about 10-15 cranks of a pepper mill). Taste the dressing and add more salt if desired. Refrigerate the dressing until ready to use.

The Chickpeas:

1. Drain the chickpeas in a colander and rinse with cool water.

2. Add the olive oil to a non-stick skillet and place over a medium flame.

3. Add the drained chickpeas along with the salt, smoked paprika, garlic powder, onion powder, oregano, cayenne, thyme, and another 10-15 cranks of a pepper mill.

4. Sauté the chickpeas and spices for about five minutes, or until the chickpeas are slightly toasted.

5. Remove from the heat.

The Kale:

1. Remove the stems from the kale.

2. Slice the kale leaves into thin strips.

3. Rinse the kale with cool water and allow the excess water to drain away.

4. Thinly slice the red onion.

Build The Salad:

1. Place the washed kale in a large bowl (or four serving bowls); add the spiced chickpeas, a few slices of red onion, and a light dusting of Parmesan (about 1 tsp per serving).

2. Finally, taste the buttermilk dressing after it has had time to refrigerate and adjust the salt if needed.

3. Drizzle the dressing over the salad and then serve.

Notes: *Feel free to use a store bought premixed Cajun seasoning blend (about ½ Tbsp). Just check to see if it contains salt or not. If not, add salt as needed.

*Lacinato Kale, a cousin variety of the traditional green kale is also known as Tuscan Kale or Black Kale. Lacinato Kale has the same high nutritional value and health benefits as Green Kale but has a more textured, bumpy look to its leaves. The flavor profile of Lacinato Kale has been described as tasting earthy and slightly sweeter than traditional Green Kale with a green/blue or green/black coloring.

www.budgetbytes.com

Not Your Usual Lasagna

The recipe, Not Your Usual Lasagna, is a recipe originally shared by one of our star rugby players, Bryan Habana in the cookbook Springbok Kitchen for his version of quick Lasagna.

6 Servings

INGREDIENTS:

1 Large Onion, chopped
2 TB Olive Oil
250g Bacon Bits (for this recipe - the bigger the chunks, the better)
750g Lean Ground Beef
1 cup Beef Stock
2 TB Tomato Paste
1 1/2 t Paprika
1 t Meat Spice (your favorite)
1 Large Tomato, peeled and chopped
Salt and Freshly Ground Black Pepper
500g Rotini (Spiral) Pasta
2 1/2 cups Cheddar Cheese, grated

White Sauce

6 TB Butter
6 TB Flour
3 cups Milk

DIRECTIONS:

Pre-heat the oven to 180 deg C (350 deg F) and spray a large oven dish with cooking oil.

Meat Mixture:

1. Saute the Onion in the Oil until light brown and soft - add the Bacon Bits and fry 2 - 3 minutes - add the Ground Beef and fry until loose and light brown.

2. Mix the Beef Stock, Tomato Paste, Paprika and Meat Spice - add this mixture together with the chopped Tomato to the meat - stir well, turn down the heat and let simmer until most of the liquid has evaporated. (15 - 20 minutes). When done, season with Salt and Black Pepper to taste.

The Pasta:

1. Meanwhile cook the Pasta according to the instructions on the packet

2. Once the pasta is cooked, drain and keep aside.

White Sauce:

1. Melt the butter in a microwavable dish (at least 1 liter capacity), stir in the flour to form a paste - add the milk little at a time to the paste, scraping the sides and bottom whilst mixing the paste with the milk.

2. Microwave the milk mixture at full power for 6 - 8 minutes, stirring every 1 1/2 minutes to break up any clumps, until the sauce has thickened.

To assemble:

1. Place half of the Meat mixture on the bottom of the oven dish.

2. Followed by half of the pasta, one cup Cheddar cheese and half the White sauce (Layer each addition evenly on top of the other)

3. Repeat the layers and end with the remaining 1/2 cup of Cheddar cheese.

4. Bake for 20 - 30 minutes until nicely browned.

5. Serve with a crunchy salad on the side.

http://www.withablast.net/2012/08/not-your-usual.html

Apple Cider Chicken Marsala with Wild Rice Pilaf

Wild Rice Pilaf

4 tablespoons butter
1 1/2 cups wild rice
3/4 cup orzo pasta
3 1/2 cups chicken broth
1/4 cup fresh parsley, chopped
kosher salt and pepper, to taste

Chicken Marsala

4 boneless, skinless chicken cutlets (or breast pounded)
all-purpose flour, for dredging
kosher salt + pepper
2 tablespoons olive oil + more if needed
4 ounces thinly sliced prosciutto
8 ounces cremini mushrooms, halved
2 small honeycrisp apples, sliced (or 1 large)
2 tablespoons chopped fresh thyme
1/2 cup marsala
1/2 cup apple cider
2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons heavy cream
1/4 cup fresh parsley, chopped

Instructions

Wild Rice Pilaf

1. Heat a medium pot over medium-high heat and add the butter.

2. Add the orzo and cook about 1-2 minutes or until lightly toasted and golden, stirring often (watch this closely as it burns fast).

3. Add the wild rice and toast another 1-2 minutes, stirring often.

4. Add the chicken broth and a pinch of salt and pepper.

5. Stir in the parsley.

6. Bring to a boil, cover and reduce the heat to low.

7. Cook 25-30 minutes or until the rice is fluffy.

8. Serve aside the marsala chicken.

Chicken Marsala

1. Add the flour, about 1 cup to a shallow bowl and season generously with salt + pepper.

2. Dredge each piece of chicken through flour turning to coat. Shake any excess flour back into the bowl. Lay the chicken on plate and repeat.

3. Heat a large skillet over medium high heat and add the olive oil. When the oil shimmers, add 2 pieces of chicken to the skillet and fry 5 minutes per side or until golden. Remove the chicken from the skillet. Repeat with the remaining 2 pieces of chicken.

4. To the skillet, add the prosciutto and cook until the fat renders, about 1 minute.

5. Now add the mushroom, apples and another drizzle of olive oil if the skillet is seems dry. Cook five minutes or until the mushrooms are golden and the apples soft.

6. Add the thyme and season with salt + pepper.

7. Slowly pour in the marsala and cider. Bring to a boil and boil 5 minutes or until the sauce has reduced slightly.

8. Add the butter + cream and then slide the chicken back into the sauce. Cook until warmed through, about 1-2 minutes.

9. Remove from the heat and top with parsley.

10. Serve the chicken over the wild rice.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/apple-cider-chicken-marsala-wild-rice-pilaf/

Bacon and Cheese Chicken

serves 4

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil
4 to 6 chicken breast halves, or equivalent bird pieces (1/2 pound per person)
12 pieces cooked and crumbled bacon
1/4 cup teriyaki sauce (I used Tamari's wheat-free)
1/2 cup prepared Ranch salad dressing
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese

The Directions.

1. Use a 4-quart slow cooker, or double everything. Crockpots work the best when they are 2/3 to 3/4 of the way full.

2. Put the 2 tablespoons of olive oil into the bottom of your crock and spread it around. If you are using thighs or fattier cuts of meat, this step is probably optional.

3. Put the chicken in the crock on top of the oil.

4. In a small bowl, combine the teriyaki sauce and the ranch dressing. I kept tasting this---the flavor is so bizarre and tasty; I've never had anything like it.

5. Pour sauce over the top of the chicken. Add the shredded cheese and the crumbled bacon to the crock, getting between the chicken pieces, if you can.

6. Cover and cook on low for 6-8 hours, or on high for 3-4. The cooking time will depend on how thick your chicken pieces are, and if they are fresh or frozen.

7. If you are using tiny breast tender pieces, they will cook faster because they are so small. Check after 3 hours.
http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2008/06/crockpot-bacon-and-cheese-chicken.html

Old Fashioned Slow Cooker Baked Apples

For starters you'll need:

•	Apples (about five fit into my slow cooker)
•	Dried Cranberries (or raisins, or leave these out entirely)
•	Brown sugar (I'm using dark but light is fine. You can also use white sugar if that's what you have)
•	Butter (or margarine)
•	Cinnamon & Allspice (you can leave the allspice out if you like but I love how it enhances the cinnamon. Also, if you are a nutmeg lover you can add that as well. I've never been a nutmeg fan so I avoid it)
You can also add: Pecans, walnuts, oats, or anything else you come up with!

Ingredients

4-5 Apples (whatever will fit in your slow cooker)
½ Cup water

For Each Apple you'll need:

2 Tablespoons Dark Brown sugar
1 Tablespoon dried cranberries or raisins
½ teaspoon Cinnamon and ⅛ teaspoon allspice (just a smudge of allspice)
1 Tablespoon (or pat) of butter

Instructions

1. Core each apple and peel a small strip from around the top of each one (about 1 inch). Place in bottom of slow cooker.

2. Combine brown sugar, spices, and dried cranberries in a small bowl and stir until well combined.

3. Stuff each apple with filling, all the way to the top, pressing down with your finger to make room for more filling. Top each one with a pat of butter.

4. Pour water into bottom of slow cooker.

5. Cover and cook on low 6-8 hours or high 3-4 hours, or until tender.

6. Serve on their own or with ice cream. Also great over oatmeal.

To bake in the oven : Follow the same recipe, but place in baking dish (8x8 or 9x13) and pour water in just as before. Bake at 350 for 30-45 minutes, or until tender.

http://www.southernplate.com/2011/09/old-fashioned-slow-cooker-baked-apples.html

I'll have to ask Phyllis for her baked apple recipe - it is really good also. Anyone want to share their baked apple recipe?

Getting close to my limit --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you dawn - good to hear from you. how are things in your part of the world? --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Happy belated birthday Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the mittens looks great daralene. here is a tutorial on picking up stitches from scrap yarn. i had it book marked for me. http://kelbournewoolens.com/tipsandtricks/pickingupstitchesfromwasteyarn

i did very little for my birthday. had breakfast with heidi and gary - the rest of the day i was on the computer and knitting. made soup for dinner. had birthday pie sunday morning for breakfast. hamburgers on the grill for dinner. just spread it out over two days. heidi was really tired on saturday - took an all afternoon nap which i would not fault her for - she never quite gets enough sleep. heather called to wish me a happy birthday - a card from heidi and family. so all was good. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, sorry to see you had a fall last week. My goodness, the shoes we are wearing can sure do us in at times. I know with flip flops and driving you can have problems too. Hope you are ok. So sorry to hear about your friend.
> 
> Sam, going to be reading to find out what you did for your BIRTHDAY! Hoping it was the best ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you bake the bread? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> When I went to set the table last night I discovered DH had eaten all but a few slices of " his" bread( I always eat light rye bread so separate loafs) anyway too late to run to the store & nothing open til Monday. So I got out the bread machine & set it on delay to have fresh bread for breakfast for him, anyway the silly thing was beeping to be opened at 6:00????, the darn loaf raised into the lid so the lid didn't pop open, that should be a joy to clean. That's also the reason my sister gave it to me. I was sure I used the same recipe last time & it worked fine, must be different yeast.
> Oh, well, I needed something to do in my free time????
> Now that I'm caught up, I think I will see if I can go back to sleep for an hour.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party quiltflower - we hope it wasn't a mistake - we loved having you join us for a cuppa and some conversation. we hope you will join us again real soon - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Quiltflower said:


> Thank you so much for all the wonderful recipes! That was a lot of work. Hopefully will be able to try some.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought it looked like desert - didn't know spain had deserts. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My word it is dry!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am glad your tail is coming along well. I am currently up to row 115 of that pattern, which means I am nearing completion of my second one. One more after that to be finished by Oct 7th. Mine will be gifted with some books about ocean life.
> 
> Bella has been resting today and receiving her medications. She is slowly getting her tube feeding built back up. Her parents are hoping to bring her home tomorrow.


That's good news about Bella.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up. Don't think I read any on Sunday. Sam and I went to a restaurant in Tecumseh, Mi called the British Tea Garden. Nice little place but only had one waitress for about 10 tables. We tried the cranberry/orange scones with butter and jam (yummy), crumpets with butter and jam (tasty). Sam had the meat pasty with gravy and I had the spinach quiche. Both came with an apple slaw which included pineapple, grapes and mandarin oranges. We then had profiteroles for dessert. Sam had Earl Grey tea and I had a white tea. Nice drive up and back. After dropping Sam off, I went to see my DGD2's new home. Her SO, DS, my DD1, her DH and youngest DS will be living together while DGD is in nursing school. Four bedrooms and one bath upstairs with two living room areas down, kitchen and bath. Wrap around porch, two car, two story garage, two stalls and a fenced paddock area on two acres. Came with an invisible fence with three units. Good thing as between them they have three dogs and two cats. They are also taking care of DGS's two dogs until he separates from the Air Force later this year. Nice house and grounds.
> 
> ...


How nice that you and Sam were able to get together but I must say, Sam doesn't look too happy with his dessert. Nice shawl. The house sounds nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think so . I did the little brown one first and I've just finished sewing these two . I've got to say I still don't like seams
> Going to stick to all in ones unless I see something I can't resist even then I will try to do as little sewing as possible
> Pictures are bit dark as its still only early here and we are definitly into darker mornings


Really nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> We are being warned that tomorrow morning we are facing potentially the worst storms for decades with a lot more rain.
> 
> Could be one of the worst storms to hit the state with winds just below hurricane level. Hopefully this is a worst case scenario they are giving. David better go and make sure our place has things that might fly put away. And I might do a few things here as well when I get back.David is meant to be here by now to take me to Vicks. However he was going to the doctor so it could be that the doctor is running late. In which case can't blame him. Better make sure I am ready to walk out the door and then might move things out the garden here. Better safe than sorry. Not something we usually need to worry here.
> Are you expecting it after us Cathy?


I sure hope you don't get that bad storm. We're having strong winds today but nothing near hurricane level.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saw this on Facebook- the Northern Lights, last night, from Iceland.


Just beautiful. I never see them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think we are all like that sonja - anxious to see you model the cowl. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Liz . I'm sat here knitting a cowl and wondering how I'm going to block it as it has a lace pattern to it but it's knit in the round . The funny thing is I've got a way to go yet before its finished . But I have a habit of doing that . I start something then I want it finished so I can see what it looks like


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a nice evening. Elizabeth is definitely getting better with others.
> Vicky calls Maryanne Froggie and usually says Aunty Froggie to Eluzabeth. So Maryanne had come then reading a book and Vicky said there's a Froggie. Elizabeth looked up at Maryanne- maybe coincidence but maybe not. Poor girl will get confused as David and I usually some variation of rabbit for Maryanne!
> Gave them the finished pink blanket which they loved. Think I have a photo of the finished version on my phone. Yep so here it is.


Sounds like you had a nice visit. The blanket's lovely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks melody. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Happy belated birthday Sam.
> Hope you were spoiled rotten.
> ????????????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought it looked like desert - didn't know spain had deserts. --- sam


I think parts of Spain are very close to being desert, it is so dry, and Africa is very close to the south.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just beautiful. I never see them.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry for the move heather - is there no chance of you moving downstairs? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Well is confirmed, the move is on, now to find somewhere, find a new home for my furbaby, so not happy about that, but all I can find that I can afford is strictly no pets. I will also have to do severe cull of everything, including craft gear as what I can afford by myself is much smaller than what I have had before.
> 
> I can put a very little with DM and DSF, who I was hoping could take Maggie, but I have been told they can't take her permanently. I may get DSF to take her to a shelter. Unfortunately, no one in my family is able to help much.
> 
> This is all leaving me feeling very alone. I am, regardless, about to participate in another of Melody's Makings Create a Long, doing the knit version.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what can you tell us about the statue in front of the courthouse? and yes - i hope this is the last time you need to deal with their incompentence. i gather the jail is next door? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> This is the building that I have become so familiar with over the summer months hopefully today will be the last time I see the place otherwise I might just end up in the building next to it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

two persons - i am there with you. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I wish we could stick with summertime- but I'm only one person!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was scary - thank goodness for the neighbors. --- sam



budasha said:


> I took Candy out for a drive yesterday, thinking to give her a treat. When I got home, I put the leash on her before letting her out of the car but the leash slipped from my hand and off she went down the street. My heart was pounding because she just won't come to me and won't stop when I call her. Thank goodness one of my neighbours had just gone out in her car and stopped. Her husband got out and picked Candy up. Strange that she will stop for someone she doesn't know but not for me. She's not afraid of cars so I'm petrified that she will get hit. This is the second time she's done this. I hope there won't be a third.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a well deserved apology. so glad everything is settled - and in writing - that's great. do jail "guests" wear orange in england also? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well I'm home and I'm not wearing an orange jumpsuit or chains ???? I finally after months of trying got someone who could do their job and it's all sorted . Got it all down in writing and lots of apologies for the way it's been handled . She even asked if I wanted to put a complaint in . I said no as long as I don't have to visit this place ever again I'm happy , half an hour later I got a man on the phone who was someone higher up the chain offering another apology


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> So far so good thanks Gwen. Much better today. I find all things in moderation helps - not too much walking, not too much sitting and not too much standing and definitely no twisting!


It's good it's getting better


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should use tami's recipe for colds. a tsp of honey and 1/4th tsp of cinnamon. sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, I hope you can find a nice accommodation to suit your budget. I'm sorry you can't take your pet with you, such good company for you & even worse that your parents can't take her.
> Great news that your niece seems to have outgrown the strange "spells". Hope they stay away.
> 
> Beautiful & sunny here this morning but only 2C/35F. No wind either but why would it need to be windy? Most of the pretty leaves are on the ground after yesterday????
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> two persons - i am there with you. --- sam


You of course mean wish we could stick with summer full stop! You like it a lot hotter than I can cope with!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks poledra. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I keep starting to say "HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY, SAM!!!" , but I keep getting sidetracked, so here it is, hope you had a great birthday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

am looking forward to seeing you model your jacket. and i agree - i want it all spelled out. --- sam



Nannyof6GS said:


> Hello Everyone, It is overcast here in eastern Pennsylvania but the temps are still in the 70's. Finally out of the 90's and we are supposed to have rain this week - something we have not seen much of for months!!
> The workmen showed up today to demo the kitchen. They are about two weeks early!! I am now trapped in my office to get away from the noise and the dust. Fortunately, I have my knitting with me so it is not a burden. Plus I will not have to cook for a few nights so its almost like a vacation! Remind me never to do a DROPS pattern again. Yes, this is still the same one I mentioned s couple of months ago. I am more of a visual person. Don't tell me to reverse the left side to do the right, or "continue on increasing and decreasing where necessary." LOL I need it spelled out for me. I wanted to wear this jacket to our family reunion in two weeks but at the rate I am going it will not be done.
> I love seeing everyone's projects - it gives me incentive to keep going.
> My prayers and virtual hugs for those not well or troubled. Especially Little Bela and her family.
> -Joanne


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope is a good thing. --- sam



angelam said:


> Not my favourite job either. I've just started on a sweater with no seams to sew up, basically you just knit three tubes, two arms and a body, then join them altogether to knit up the yoke. So far I'm about 2" up the first sleeve! I live in hope. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have no doubt they are perfectly sewn together. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm never in the right mind to sew seams as I can not get them to look the way I want them to . I have deliberately knit a few cardigans this last week that needed sewing up just so I can practise some more see if I get any better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you bake the bread? --- sam


I did it in the bread maker my sister gave me, she got it brand new at a garage sale fir $2 but it makes a really small loaf, the darn thing rise up into the latch & vents, what a mess to clean
The bread tasted OK


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

No knitting, no walk. Did go to bookclub and saw dvd of Picasso's early work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good lord that is a bad picture of me. but the company and food was great. the drive was nice also - was in places i had never been before. i really was going to talk about sunday kathy - just hadn't got around to it yet. it was a great time - hope you find another new place for next time. --- sam


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up. Don't think I read any on Sunday. Sam and I went to a restaurant in Tecumseh, Mi called the British Tea Garden. Nice little place but only had one waitress for about 10 tables. We tried the cranberry/orange scones with butter and jam (yummy), crumpets with butter and jam (tasty). Sam had the meat pasty with gravy and I had the spinach quiche. Both came with an apple slaw which included pineapple, grapes and mandarin oranges. We then had profiteroles for dessert. Sam had Earl Grey tea and I had a white tea. Nice drive up and back. After dropping Sam off, I went to see my DGD2's new home. Her SO, DS, my DD1, her DH and youngest DS will be living together while DGD is in nursing school. Four bedrooms and one bath upstairs with two living room areas down, kitchen and bath. Wrap around porch, two car, two story garage, two stalls and a fenced paddock area on two acres. Came with an invisible fence with three units. Good thing as between them they have three dogs and two cats. They are also taking care of DGS's two dogs until he separates from the Air Force later this year. Nice house and grounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

thewren said:


> what can you tell us about the statue in front of the courthouse? and yes - i hope this is the last time you need to deal with their incompentence. i gather the jail is next door? --- sam


The statue is called 'Scales of Justice' created by Graham Ibbeson. It always makes me smile when I see it but then I've never had to pass it whilst dealing with the sort of problems that Sonja has.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/110549365827204648/
 - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CORNISH-DORMOUSE-tea-cosy-knit-pattern-mouse-cosies-debi-birkin-/321347246416 - http://www.teacosyfolk.co.uk/Dormouse-Tea-cosy-p-104.php - http://www.abebooks.co.uk/book-search/title/alan-dart's-alice-in-wonderland-knitting-pattern-dormouse-in-teapot-toy/author/dart-alan/ - and i think that is that. --- sam



darowil said:


> Had better look then (had skipped it becuase I keep getting more and more patterns that I will never get knitted! sure no one else has that problem :sm06: ) - especially as next year my Monday group are planning another exhibition. This time tying it into Book Week. Not socks this time. Started out thinking of toys but I think anything connected to books will work. And I have a few suitable patterns for jumpers etc.
> 
> Talking of that does anyone happen to know where I can get a pattern for Dormouse in a teapot. Theme for Elizabeths birthday is Alice in Wonderland. Had a quick look on Ravelry and only two- one of which is an Alan Dart pattern which seems to no longer be available. Don't care whether it is a tea cosy or a stuffed one. And then could use it for our new exhibition.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did we have a picture of the brown one? these look great sonja - love the hooded one. your knitting is just perfect. you know you can always knit a sweater doing the sides and back as one piece - when you get to the increase/decrease of the arm holes just do each piece separately and then join together for above the armholes. at least i hope you can - i have a sweater for me started that way - we will see. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I think so . I did the little brown one first and I've just finished sewing these two . I've got to say I still don't like seams
> Going to stick to all in ones unless I see something I can't resist even then I will try to do as little sewing as possible
> Pictures are bit dark as its still only early here and we are definitly into darker mornings


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i meant to ask where you got the pattern for the hooded sweater. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I think so . I did the little brown one first and I've just finished sewing these two . I've got to say I still don't like seams
> Going to stick to all in ones unless I see something I can't resist even then I will try to do as little sewing as possible
> Pictures are bit dark as its still only early here and we are definitly into darker mornings


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> two persons - i am there with you. --- sam


Make that 3. I'm there too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you should use tami's recipe for colds. a tsp of honey and 1/4th tsp of cinnamon. sam


I've been keeping the cold at bay with the Throat Coat tea, no worse today, my nose is still stuffed but may be alergies from all the dust in the air with combines running everywhere.
If all goes well DH should be done his combining today. 
Our renters still have a 1/2 section of canola to combine. I hope he gets it done soon.
I'm pooped, I got all my carrots dug, cleaned & packed into the cold room. I got 10 one gallon ziplock bags, I sure hope they keep. Last year we had carrots until the end of March, some years they spoil. I think it must depend on the weather as I do the same thing every year. I read a few years ago a bath in a weak bleach solution-a tablespoon of bleach in a sink full of water- will kill mould & bacteria & let them keep better. I've been doing that for several years
These are still carrots in the garden, I'll have to see if I can give them away.

It was so beautiful here this morning sunny & windy but about 18C/ 65F but what a difference a few hours makes, it looks like it could rain any minute & has got very cool. Hope it holds til DH us done


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> good lord that is a bad picture of me. but the company and food was great. the drive was nice also - was in places i had never been before. i really was going to talk about sunday kathy - just hadn't got around to it yet. it was a great time - hope you find another new place for next time. --- sam


???????? I was thinking you better stay inside on windy days. Looks like you could blow away


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> you should use tami's recipe for colds. a tsp of honey and 1/4th tsp of cinnamon. sam


1 Tablespoon of honey. 1/4 teaspoon of cinnamon. Mix together thuroughly. Cinnamon does not dissolve so be sure you mix it well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll take ecstasy - personally i think i look like a dope. --- sam



angelam said:


> Phew!! I'm exhausted after reading all you get through on a couple of days off! Glad you had a nice dinner with Sam, looks like he's in ecstasy over his dessert!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you learn how to do it let me know. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hope that the weather is not as bad as they say for both you and Margaret and that October brings in lovely warm springlike weather . Wonder if I can post myself to Australia ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely. wouldn't that make a great color for yarn. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just saw this on Facebook- the Northern Lights, last night, from Iceland.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been keeping the cold at bay with the Throat Coat tea, no worse today, my nose is still stuffed but may be alergies from all the dust in the air with combines running everywhere.
> If all goes well DH should be done his combining today.
> Our renters still have a 1/2 section of canola to combine. I hope he gets it done soon.
> I'm pooped, I got all my carrots dug, cleaned & packed into the cold room. I got 10 one gallon ziplock bags, I sure hope they keep. Last year we had carrots until the end of March, some years they spoil. I think it must depend on the weather as I do the same thing every year. I read a few years ago a bath in a weak bleach solution-a tablespoon of bleach in a sink full of water- will kill mould & bacteria & let them keep better. I've been doing that for several years
> ...


I'm glad the Throat Coat tea is helping. Hope the combining is soon finished and your DH's surgery goes well. 
I quite often wash my fruit and veggies in cool water and vinegar to remove dirt, oils from pesticides, and bacteria. They keep a lot longer that way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely. wouldn't that make a great color for yarn. --- sam


It would be gorgeous yarn that color!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> a well deserved apology. so glad everything is settled - and in writing - that's great. do jail "guests" wear orange in england also? --- sam


I don't know Sam I've never been a jail guest :sm01:

I honestly don't know but I think they are allowed to just wear ordinary clothes . Our jails are getting a lot like Scandinavian jails way to lenient in my opinion . I have to pay bills and can't afford trips . But if I commit a crime and go to jail I then do not have to pay bills and get taken out on day release for trips and shopping how is that punishment 
Prisoners here now go on Facebook and boast about what they have in there rooms ( not cells) and post pictures


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a beuatiful blanket margaret - what a beautiful pattern - did you make it up? --- sam



darowil said:


> Had a nice evening. Elizabeth is definitely getting better with others.
> Vicky calls Maryanne Froggie and usually says Aunty Froggie to Eluzabeth. So Maryanne had come then reading a book and Vicky said there's a Froggie. Elizabeth looked up at Maryanne- maybe coincidence but maybe not. Poor girl will get confused as David and I usually some variation of rabbit for Maryanne!
> Gave them the finished pink blanket which they loved. Think I have a photo of the finished version on my phone. Yep so here it is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think your mother got it all wrong - that was not very nice of her. i remember the picture you posted - a lovely lady was what i saw. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I look like I've been dragged through a hedge backwards at the moment which is nothing new for me as my mother used to say it to me on a regular basis when I was young . I very rarely agreed with my mother but on that matter I did you could never describe me as an elegant child but at least I enjoyed getting the dragged through the hedge look
> Can't say the same today but I have a nice clean house as long as I keep the kitchen door shut . That will keep for another day . Got all my laundry washed, dried and ironed to , also got part of dinner in the oven so now as I've scrubbed my hands clean I'm going to make a cuppa and sit for a while


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you enjoy the chalupas - they did sound good. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love both sweaters, they are so sweet. Good luck with the sweaters you are unpicking.
> Margaret, enjoy tea and Elisabeth time.
> Sam, made the chalupas last night. Very yummy and best of all easy and will get at least two more meals from recipe. That's what I call a winner.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a man for you. ---- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Great photo, Julie.
> My niece went there for a few days, says it's quite spectacular. A few years ago they were trying to promote their airline & tourism & we could have went for $800 for 5 nights, all inclusive, I told DH & he told me I was nuts to want to go there, then he saw a documentary on Iceland & wishes we had gone????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is she old enough to walk? i didn't think she was that old. goodness - time flies when you are having fun. --- sam



KateB said:


> Get a big enough box and I'll come with you! We took Caitlin to the swingpark on the front today and she nearly blew away! The wind was so bad the wee soul was really struggling to walk against it!
> :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it really was very good liz - terrible picture. --- sam



budasha said:


> How nice that you and Sam were able to get together but I must say, Sam doesn't look too happy with his dessert. Nice shawl. The house sounds nice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's gorgeous Margaret, a nice size too


I just saw it on my laptop- and the colour on my screen is very washed out- it is much pinker than that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think we could hit a happy medium. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> You of course mean wish we could stick with summer full stop! You like it a lot hotter than I can cope with!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the correction - a tsp does not sound like much - should have realized it. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> 1 Tablespoon of honey. 1/4 teaspoon of cinnamon. Mix together thuroughly. Cinnamon does not dissolve so be sure you mix it well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think we could hit a happy medium. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound to be a bit lenient. they wouldn't get that treatment here. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I don't know Sam I've never been a jail guest :sm01:
> 
> I honestly don't know but I think they are allowed to just wear ordinary clothes . Our jails are getting a lot like Scandinavian jails way to lenient in my opinion . I have to pay bills and can't afford trips . But if I commit a crime and go to jail I then do not have to pay bills and get taken out on day release for trips and shopping how is that punishment
> Prisoners here now go on Facebook and boast about what they have in there rooms ( not cells) and post pictures


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you get everything battened down & stay safe & dry


Would never think looking at the sky that in a few hours we are meant to have such terrible weather but they are still forecasting it. David is heading to our place soon to see what might need doing there.
When I was waiting for him yesterday he was heading to our place to pick me up- for reason was expecting me there not at my brothers where we are staying! Got a phone call from him saying where are you? Right where I was meant to be where are you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/110549365827204648/ - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CORNISH-DORMOUSE-tea-cosy-knit-pattern-mouse-cosies-debi-birkin-/321347246416 - http://www.teacosyfolk.co.uk/Dormouse-Tea-cosy-p-104.php - http://www.abebooks.co.uk/book-search/title/alan-dart's-alice-in-wonderland-knitting-pattern-dormouse-in-teapot-toy/author/dart-alan/ - and i think that is that. --- sam


I like the look of the the Alan Dart pattern- but not at 30 pounds!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't check the price - sorry. that is a bit much. --- sam



darowil said:


> I like the look of the the Alan Dart pattern- but not at 30 pounds!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> a beuatiful blanket margaret - what a beautiful pattern - did you make it up? --- sam


No from a book. Vicky bought the book early on and I have made a number from it. And Mum did one as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am just getting word from Bella's mom that they are making plans to come home tomorrow if all goes well. This little girl can't come home without major plans in place including the home nurses. I have been asked to make a meal or more this week so I am working on those plans for them. I am getting a grocery list from the mom so they will have the basics and then I add to it. I know things the kids like so I treat them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, too funny. Hope you had fun at tea.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

budasha said:


> How nice that you and Sam were able to get together but I must say, Sam doesn't look too happy with his dessert. Nice shawl. The house sounds nice.


I thought his eyes were closed but he said he was just looking at the dessert.

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Sam, knew you would post about our lunch but I beat you to it this time. Your choice next lunch, the 5/6 of October. You looked tired when I took you home and I worried that the outing had been too much for you. 

Lila's eye is fine. The one drop we put in did the trick. Had a vet appt but cancelled it as it didn't happen again. She's been really feisty, playing a lot. She even played with Oreo (my DD2's dog.) 

The van not so much. Called me and told me a rocker arm in the right head failed. So had to replace it. Then they called this morning and told me there was a puddle of antifreeze underneath the radiator. They found a hole and had to replace the radiator. I think they are mostly plastic now. $1825 later but it's done and hopefully no more problems for a bit. It has about 190,000 miles on it. Expensive year with this and tires, plus the idler arm pulls in May. But, it makes me money so need it done. 

Did get somethings done today. Sewed in the ends to the shawl and gave it to DD1. She really liked it. Then asked about those crocodile wrist warmers! Told her I would think about it. Crochet a dishcloth and started on matching potholder, washed up the dishes, individually bagged some mixed nuts for snacks, sorted through some things, frogged part of the circle vest that I ran out of yarn for took up most of my day. 

Cute baby sweaters. I need to make some to put back for any more great grandchildren. Love the northern lights. Would love to visit Iceland and Greenland. 

Hope the ones with colds start to feel better soon. I use the concoction that Jeannette posted a couple winters ago. Maybe she'll post it again. Hoping that the surgeries that have been completed and are scheduled have good outcomes. 

Need to put laundry in dryer and get things organized to go back to work tomorrow. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hats and ear warmer completed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am just getting word from Bella's mom that they are making plans to come home tomorrow if all goes well. This little girl can't come home without major plans in place including the home nurses. I have been asked to make a meal or more this week so I am working on those plans for them. I am getting a grocery list from the mom so they will have the basics and then I add to it. I know things the kids like so I treat them.


Great news that she can come home. You are really a guardian angel for that family


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hats and ear warmer completed.


Very nice


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks for the correction - a tsp does not sound like much - should have realized it. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am just getting word from Bella's mom that they are making plans to come home tomorrow if all goes well. This little girl can't come home without major plans in place including the home nurses. I have been asked to make a meal or more this week so I am working on those plans for them. I am getting a grocery list from the mom so they will have the basics and then I add to it. I know things the kids like so I treat them.


Thanks for the update


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sam, knew you would post about our lunch but I beat you to it this time. Your choice next lunch, the 5/6 of October. You looked tired when I took you home and I worried that the outing had been too much for you.
> 
> ...


Ouch on the repair bill for the van. I'm just glad it didn't happen on the road. Sounds like you got a lot accomplished today. Drive safe.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ouch on the repair bill for the van. I'm just glad it didn't happen on the road. Sounds like you got a lot accomplished today. Drive safe.


Great it is fixed and road worthy. Think you will have to consider it an investment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very nice


ditto.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well is confirmed, the move is on, now to find somewhere, find a new home for my furbaby, so not happy about that, but all I can find that I can afford is strictly no pets. I will also have to do severe cull of everything, including craft gear as what I can afford by myself is much smaller than what I have had before.
> 
> I can put a very little with DM and DSF, who I was hoping could take Maggie, but I have been told they can't take her permanently. I may get DSF to take her to a shelter. Unfortunately, no one in my family is able to help much.
> 
> This is all leaving me feeling very alone. I am, regardless, about to participate in another of Melody's Makings Create a Long, doing the knit version.


I hope that things work out and you find a great place, but it sounds as if taking your pup with is probably not going to happen, that is heartbreaking I know. I'm praying it all works out for you some how. 
I can understand your feeling alone, it's a really tough situation you are in. 
HUGS!!! for you and your furbaby.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hats and ear warmer completed.


They will keep someone nice and warm. 
What a pain all that on the truck but not much choice if you want to earn money.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am just getting word from Bella's mom that they are making plans to come home tomorrow if all goes well. This little girl can't come home without major plans in place including the home nurses. I have been asked to make a meal or more this week so I am working on those plans for them. I am getting a grocery list from the mom so they will have the basics and then I add to it. I know things the kids like so I treat them.


Oh that's good news that she should be able to come home, wonderful that you are able to get the groceries and help them out, it's such a relief to know they don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sam, knew you would post about our lunch but I beat you to it this time. Your choice next lunch, the 5/6 of October. You looked tired when I took you home and I worried that the outing had been too much for you.
> 
> ...


OUCH! That's not a small bill but hopefully that's the last of it for a quite a while. 
Great that you and Sam had a good time out, you certainly do accomplish a lot when you are home for a short while.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kehinkle, glad van is fixed, sorry it was so expensive.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was tired but a good tired - i had a blast kathy - always do when we go out to lunch - and the dessert was great. real whipped cream - anything tastes better with real whipped cream. i really liked the cranberry/orange (my mind just went blank) but hopefully you know what i am taking about - the triangle shaped things. where is my mind. october date on my calendar - looking forward to it. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sam, knew you would post about our lunch but I beat you to it this time. Your choice next lunch, the 5/6 of October. You looked tired when I took you home and I worried that the outing had been too much for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking hats and ear warmers. great colors. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hats and ear warmer completed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am just getting word from Bella's mom that they are making plans to come home tomorrow if all goes well. This little girl can't come home without major plans in place including the home nurses. I have been asked to make a meal or more this week so I am working on those plans for them. I am getting a grocery list from the mom so they will have the basics and then I add to it. I know things the kids like so I treat them.


That is good news Mary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Hats and ear warmer completed.


They are lovely 
Sorry you hear about all the expense that your van had cost you . Hopefully no more repairs for a long time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Packed away my shorts and sandals yesterday as Autumn is definitly here . Can't complain though as we had a really nice long summer . Now have to get used to wearing shoes again , got my plasters / band aid at the ready . Have to cover the back of my heels for about a week or otherwise I end up with blisters


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just as it starts to get dark out goes the power. Well I thought our place will. Checked with Dabud. No. Maryanne no power in Rundle Mall the very centre if Adelaide. 
David has just heard the whole state is without power :
That I think must be a first. Also right on meal preparation time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just as it starts to get dark out goes the power. Well I thought our place will. Checked with Dabud. No. Maryanne no power in Rundle Mall the very centre if Adelaide.
> David has just heard the whole state is without power :
> That I think must be a first. Also right on meal preparation time!


According to our news it is a very serious weather event. I have a friend on a Murray River Cruise- she could hardly have chosen a worse time!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Had a nice evening. Elizabeth is definitely getting better with others.
> Vicky calls Maryanne Froggie and usually says Aunty Froggie to Eluzabeth. So Maryanne had come then reading a book and Vicky said there's a Froggie. Elizabeth looked up at Maryanne- maybe coincidence but maybe not. Poor girl will get confused as David and I usually some variation of rabbit for Maryanne!
> Gave them the finished pink blanket which they loved. Think I have a photo of the finished version on my phone. Yep so here it is.


Lovely blanket! Aaww Elizabeth sounds so adorable, I bet it wasnnt coincidence that she looked at Maryanne..... they are little sponges, they take everything in even if they not quite talking yet. LOL. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> According to our news it is a very serious weather event. I have a friend on a Murray River Cruise- she could hardly have chosen a worse time!


Oh golly, just saw your post in reply to Margaret. Its all headed this way in a few hours. :sm06: I must admit I wouldnt want to be on a houseboat tonight.

Just as I am typing this a News bulletin came on about the WHOLE state of South Australia being without power. Oh my goodness!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just as it starts to get dark out goes the power. Well I thought our place will. Checked with Dabud. No. Maryanne no power in Rundle Mall the very centre if Adelaide.
> David has just heard the whole state is without power :
> That I think must be a first. Also right on meal preparation time!


I see you are online... power back on for you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> According to our news it is a very serious weather event. I have a friend on a Murray River Cruise- she could hardly have chosen a worse time!


At least the wind is not likely to be as bad. Having said that it seems to have been a tornado like event that took done 6 major massive pylons. Though near the Murray. 
No idea how long at this power will be out. Hours at least maybe 24ish.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I see you are online... power back on for you?


Mobile. Fully charged it in the car. But will need to be careful in case it is 24 hours. Can always go back to car I guess. Though very little petrol


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, just saw your post in reply to Margaret. Its all headed this way in a few hours. :sm06: I must admit I wouldnt want to be on a houseboat tonight.
> 
> Just as I am typing this a News bulletin came on about the WHOLE state of South Australia being without power. Oh my goodness!!!


Stay safe all you folks in South Australia.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> is she old enough to walk? i didn't think she was that old. goodness - time flies when you are having fun. --- sam


She's 16 months old now, trying to repeat everything you say to her (girls seem to be much quicker with speech than boys) and is almost running!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great news that she can come home. You are really a guardian angel for that family


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very nice


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mobile. Fully charged it in the car. But will need to be careful in case it is 24 hours. Can always go back to car I guess. Though very little petrol


Hope it's not that long.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> At least the wind is not likely to be as bad. Having said that it seems to have been a tornado like event that took done 6 major massive pylons. Though near the Murray.
> No idea how long at this power will be out. Hours at least maybe 24ish.


Hope by now everything has settled down weather wise and there isn't to much damage . Must have been very strong winds to take down the pylons


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Maybe you could fit me in for the return journey?


And me..... oh heck just bring the ark then we can all travel together. :sm19: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> She's 16 months old now, trying to repeat everything you say to her (girls seem to be much quicker with speech than boys) and is almost running!


I'm thinking she is giving you all lots of smiles with all her chatter


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Mobile. Fully charged it in the car. But will need to be careful in case it is 24 hours. Can always go back to car I guess. Though very little petrol


Oh I was assuming no power meant no internet anywhere either.... Geez I hope we dont get it as bad as you did.

Any flooding?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh I was assuming no power meant no internet anywhere either.... Geez I hope we dont get it as bad as you did.
> 
> Any flooding?


It's my data on the phone not the home internet which needs power for the modem. 
Haven't heard any reports of flooding. But the power is the big issue now. 
Really shouldn't be here. Running down the power. So will get off and stay until I have a reliable sustainable power source.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful blanket Margaret.


darowil said:


> Had a nice evening. Elizabeth is definitely getting better with others.
> Vicky calls Maryanne Froggie and usually says Aunty Froggie to Eluzabeth. So Maryanne had come then reading a book and Vicky said there's a Froggie. Elizabeth looked up at Maryanne- maybe coincidence but maybe not. Poor girl will get confused as David and I usually some variation of rabbit for Maryanne!
> Gave them the finished pink blanket which they loved. Think I have a photo of the finished version on my phone. Yep so here it is.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmm....sounds like we are related! I go this morning for a stress test.



angelam said:


> So far so good thanks Gwen. Much better today. I find all things in moderation helps - not too much walking, not too much sitting and not too much standing and definitely no twisting!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> the mittens looks great daralene. here is a tutorial on picking up stitches from scrap yarn. i had it book marked for me. http://kelbournewoolens.com/tipsandtricks/pickingupstitchesfromwasteyarn
> 
> i did very little for my birthday. had breakfast with heidi and gary - the rest of the day i was on the computer and knitting. made soup for dinner. had birthday pie sunday morning for breakfast. hamburgers on the grill for dinner. just spread it out over two days. heidi was really tired on saturday - took an all afternoon nap which i would not fault her for - she never quite gets enough sleep. heather called to wish me a happy birthday - a card from heidi and family. so all was good. --- sam


Oooh Birthday Pie for breakfast sounds pretty yummy and special. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You of course mean wish we could stick with summer full stop! You like it a lot hotter than I can cope with!!!!!!!


Me too..... sorry Julie. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I like the look of the the Alan Dart pattern- but not at 30 pounds!


Good grief!! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Packed away my shorts and sandals yesterday as Autumn is definitly here . Can't complain though as we had a really nice long summer . Now have to get used to wearing shoes again , got my plasters / band aid at the ready . Have to cover the back of my heels for about a week or otherwise I end up with blisters


Sorry you have to say goodbye to Summer Sonja ..... but.... I am ready, send it over here pleeaassee! I am sick of wearing socks and shoes and layers and jackets.

Just had a look at the radar.... the start of the bad weather that Margaret had today is getting pretty close..... I have torches ready just in case. LOL.

Surely we wont get it as severe as South Australia... hoping it has weakened in its travels over the last hours.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I just saw on FB that some power is starting to return to South Australia.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> She's 16 months old now, trying to repeat everything you say to her (girls seem to be much quicker with speech than boys) and is almost running!


Golly, where did that time go?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Julie, where abouts on the Murray is your friend? If she is around the Echuca area it doesnt look like they will get much of this storm that is supposed to be coming from what I can see on the radar.

Its actually looking like the worst will miss us here where I am. So far quite a lot has gone around my city. Good. Mind you I could easily be wrong and there is a lot more coming..... we will see. No rain right here so far.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning.???? 

Just caught up.
I am thinking Gage is liking the camp. I almost expected a call from him yesterday but it didn't happen.????????????

Have a Dr's appointment this morning just to discuss the new meds. After that Greg is going to help me get Gages room cleaned out of boxes and move the furniture. So it will be ready when he comes home tomorrow afternoon. 

Got to get my rear end in gear and get this day started.

Ttyl.????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 27 September '16
> 
> Down in the 40's during the night and a high of 60°. The rest of the week is to be the same. I guess fall is definitely here. The sun is out and the sky is blue which helps. If you are standing in the sun it is not too bad but in the shade it is cold. The breeze doesn't help either - it has a fall chill to it. Heidi will be happy - how she can wear a sweater. lol
> 
> ...


More good recipes. Thanks Sam. One of my neighbours is getting ready to go South for the Winter and had an empyting-freezer dinner last night. She cooked parmesan chicken and it was delicious...so tender and juicy. Lots of good conversation and some nice wine to go with it. :sm02:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh Jeepers almost forgot.
Max baby cardigan jacket with cables finished last night.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't know Sam I've never been a jail guest :sm01:
> 
> I honestly don't know but I think they are allowed to just wear ordinary clothes . Our jails are getting a lot like Scandinavian jails way to lenient in my opinion . I have to pay bills and can't afford trips . But if I commit a crime and go to jail I then do not have to pay bills and get taken out on day release for trips and shopping how is that punishment
> Prisoners here now go on Facebook and boast about what they have in there rooms ( not cells) and post pictures


Sometimes they're a lot better off than most. No taxes, no bills, get medical attention, free room, free tv, all meals and I think they also get a wage of some sort for work they do. I wonder if they have to report their income?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> it really was very good liz - terrible picture. --- sam


I think we're our own worst critic, Sam. I never like my pictures. I'm glad you did enjoy the profiteroles. They do look good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hats and ear warmer completed.


Very nice. Too bad you had such expenses for your vehicle but as you say, you need it to make money and it's important that you keep it in good running condition, for your own sake.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that things work out and you find a great place, but it sounds as if taking your pup with is probably not going to happen, that is heartbreaking I know. I'm praying it all works out for you some how.
> I can understand your feeling alone, it's a really tough situation you are in.
> HUGS!!! for you and your furbaby.


Talk about furbabies reminds me of what I heard last night. One of my neighbours lost their dog and want to get one from a rescue place. The lady they spoke with was very nasty to them. Told them they were being very inconsiderate trying to rescue a dog at their age. They are in their early 70's and are a very active couple. They are looking for an older dog, not a puppy. And the price of adoptions these days floors me. It costs anywhere from $300-$500.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, just saw your post in reply to Margaret. Its all headed this way in a few hours. :sm06: I must admit I wouldnt want to be on a houseboat tonight.
> 
> Just as I am typing this a News bulletin came on about the WHOLE state of South Australia being without power. Oh my goodness!!!


I will be very relieved when I hear she is home safely. I've not heard a more recent broadcast, but the total outage is what was last reported here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> At least the wind is not likely to be as bad. Having said that it seems to have been a tornado like event that took done 6 major massive pylons. Though near the Murray.
> No idea how long at this power will be out. Hours at least maybe 24ish.


That sounds bad. Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> At least the wind is not likely to be as bad. Having said that it seems to have been a tornado like event that took done 6 major massive pylons. Though near the Murray.
> No idea how long at this power will be out. Hours at least maybe 24ish.


 :sm25: :sm26:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh Jeepers almost forgot.
> Max baby cardigan jacket with cables finished last night.


Very nice, Mel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And me..... oh heck just bring the ark then we can all travel together. :sm19: :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Today is my last eye injection (I hope) and I'm not supposed to have caffeine. Wouldn't you know that I'm craving a coffee. I'm afraid to even have decaf. Not sure if it is entirely caffeine-free. Off to have breakfast now. Back later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too..... sorry Julie. LOL


I know you like it much hotter than I do- you have inherited that from your Mum, I think!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just saw on FB that some power is starting to return to South Australia.


What is the wind/rain like at your place, now?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Julie, where abouts on the Murray is your friend? If she is around the Echuca area it doesnt look like they will get much of this storm that is supposed to be coming from what I can see on the radar.
> 
> Its actually looking like the worst will miss us here where I am. So far quite a lot has gone around my city. Good. Mind you I could easily be wrong and there is a lot more coming..... we will see. No rain right here so far.


I know she was flying in and out of Adelaide, but she didn't say more than a cruise on the Murray- and I am well aware of how huge a river that is!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is the wind/rain like at your place, now?


Not really much to report so far. A little rain and some wind but nothing severe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Today is my last eye injection (I hope) and I'm not supposed to have caffeine. Wouldn't you know that I'm craving a coffee. I'm afraid to even have decaf. Not sure if it is entirely caffeine-free. Off to have breakfast now. Back later.


You will be glad that this is the last one. It sounds like you have handled them well though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You will be glad that this is the last one. It sounds like you have handled them well though.


Ditto!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know you like it much hotter than I do- you have inherited that from your Mum, I think!


Yes, definitely. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not really much to report so far. A little rain and some wind but nothing severe.


That sounds better than I was fearing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes, definitely. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know she was flying in and out of Adelaide, but she didn't say more than a cruise on the Murray- and I am well aware of how huge a river that is!


Well yes it is rather large. I am sure they would have known there was bad weather coming and prepared accordingly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds better than I was fearing.


Yes thank goodness. I think we will get a lot of rain but it does still look like a lot will miss us. I think I can go safely to bed shortly. I must admit though I dont like being home alone in bad weather in the middle of the night. But Oscar is here with me.... :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes thank goodness. I think we will get a lot of rain but it does still look like a lot will miss us. I think I can go safely to bed shortly. I must admit though I dont like being home alone in bad weather in the middle of the night. But Oscar is here with me.... :sm19:


Maybe he could stay with you, for once?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well yes it is rather large. I am sure they would have known there was bad weather coming and prepared accordingly.


Sure hope so!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well it is nearly midnight so I need to get to bed. Goodnight all. Fingers crossed for calm weather for here and also for Margaret over in South Australia.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so annoyed. My appointment was for 8 for the stress test. They finally took me back ta 9:20 only to say that they noticed I kind of limp and they didn't think I would be able to do the stress test. They will call my doctor and have him order a different kind of stress test. What a wasted morning on top of no sleep. Going to eat breakfast and then nap.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so annoyed. My appointment was for 8 for the stress test. They finally took me back ta 9:20 only to say that they noticed I kind of limp and they didn't think I would be able to do the stress test. They will call my doctor and have him order a different kind of stress test. What a wasted morning on top of no sleep. Going to eat breakfast and then nap.


I don't blame you for being annoyed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, so sorry you had bad night and limp and couldn't take stress test. Hope you can rest today and sleep well tonight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Packed away my shorts and sandals yesterday as Autumn is definitly here . Can't complain though as we had a really nice long summer . Now have to get used to wearing shoes again , got my plasters / band aid at the ready . Have to cover the back of my heels for about a week or otherwise I end up with blisters


I hate going back to wearing shoes, I keep my flip flops out until the snow flies????
I've been having trouble with shoes blistering too, never have before but I bought a new pair of muck boot shoes to replace the ones Kimber ate & they blistered me so bad in no time that now everything blisters ???? I don't understand why because they are exactly the same as the old ones


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mobile. Fully charged it in the car. But will need to be careful in case it is 24 hours. Can always go back to car I guess. Though very little petrol


I hope your only problem is the power. Hope you & Cathy stay safe.
I never let my car get much below 1/2 full of fuel in case the power should go out & we are stuck.

We just bought a generator, it arrived n Monday, we have been talking about it for a while & since they had a deal with a 10yr warranty included it seemed like a good time. DH is on the phone with a neighbour just now who is an electrician to see about getting it hooked up. A few years ago there was a tornado that took out a bunch of towers & just east of us was without power for 2 days, then a year later a bad ice storm left some without power for most of a week so one of these times it's going to get us too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And me..... oh heck just bring the ark then we can all travel together. :sm19: :sm24:


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmm....sounds like we are related! I go this morning for a stress test.


Hope the results are good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Talk about furbabies reminds me of what I heard last night. One of my neighbours lost their dog and want to get one from a rescue place. The lady they spoke with was very nasty to them. Told them they were being very inconsiderate trying to rescue a dog at their age. They are in their early 70's and are a very active couple. They are looking for an older dog, not a puppy. And the price of adoptions these days floors me. It costs anywhere from $300-$500.


That's just crazy! We had 2 purebred Labradors in the past & never paid that much & I think DS paid $500 for Kimber & she's a registered purebred!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Today is my last eye injection (I hope) and I'm not supposed to have caffeine. Wouldn't you know that I'm craving a coffee. I'm afraid to even have decaf. Not sure if it is entirely caffeine-free. Off to have breakfast now. Back later.


Hope it goes well.
Do you think it's helping?
I thought the injections had to continue through life


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so annoyed. My appointment was for 8 for the stress test. They finally took me back ta 9:20 only to say that they noticed I kind of limp and they didn't think I would be able to do the stress test. They will call my doctor and have him order a different kind of stress test. What a wasted morning on top of no sleep. Going to eat breakfast and then nap.


That's silly, your doctor should have realized you would have to run on the treadmill for the test. Good grief.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, hope your friend is safe on her cruise. As Cathy said, they should have known the storm was coming & taken precautions but it will sure wreck her holiday.

Very frosty here this morning but the sun is shining & no rain so that's a bonus. DH got done combining, GS has been out the last 2 days right after school so he could ride the combine with grandpa, he sure loves farming.

I saw this on Facebook last nght & thought some of you might like it. Most are things I know DH won't eat but bookmarked a few to try. 50 fall soups

http://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/g3026/fall-soup-recipes/?slide=39&src=socialflowFB

I have a UCW meeting this afternoon, I think to organize the fall supper so I better get my backside in gear & get outside. I want to get my car cleaned & the windows washed. I will be glad when all the fall work I s done & I can laze around & sew or whatever strikes my fancy????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sometimes they're a lot better off than most. No taxes, no bills, get medical attention, free room, free tv, all meals and I think they also get a wage of some sort for work they do. I wonder if they have to report their income?


A story in the newspaper last Christmas caused public outrage and questions between the government but nothing changed 
Apparently the story showed what the menu was and how much it cost for prisoners Christmas dinner and then it compared it to what the pensioners living in accommodation got . The government paid a lot more for the Christmas dinners in the prisons


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Power came on about 2 hours ago. I should be asleep but David's head woke him. In fact I will get off here and try sleeping. We are fine. 
Cathy I asked Maryanne if she wanted to come back here rather than be alone but she didn't. 
I may not be on much today but that is because I have Elizaberh. 
No idea at this stage what is going on outside or in the state.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, glad your power is on.
Maya and I had nice walk. Cloudy, we may even get rain. Yippee.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mary maxim - great sale on yarn. --- sam

http://www.marymaxim.com/promotions/199-yarn.html?limit=30&utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+$1.99+Yarn+Sale&utm_content=$1.99+Yarn+Sale+-+2+Days+Only&utm_campaign=US+-+$1.99+Yarn+2016-09


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope your friend is safe on her cruise. As Cathy said, they should have known the storm was coming & taken precautions but it will sure wreck her holiday.
> 
> Very frosty here this morning but the sun is shining & no rain so that's a bonus. DH got done combining, GS has been out the last 2 days right after school so he could ride the combine with grandpa, he sure loves farming.
> 
> ...


I won't know for sure till about Sunday, when I am expecting her to call me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The news just announced that large parts of South Australia are likely to be without power for a number of days- we will get what remains of the storm in about three days time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A story in the newspaper last Christmas caused public outrage and questions between the government but nothing changed
> Apparently the story showed what the menu was and how much it cost for prisoners Christmas dinner and then it compared it to what the pensioners living in accommodation got . The government paid a lot more for the Christmas dinners in the prisons


Isn't that ridiculous


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> mary maxim - great sale on yarn. --- sam
> 
> http://www.marymaxim.com/promotions/199-yarn.html?limit=30&utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+$1.99+Yarn+Sale&utm_content=$1.99+Yarn+Sale+-+2+Days+Only&utm_campaign=US+-+$1.99+Yarn+2016-09


Wow! You sure get yarn cheaper than us, even with the exchange. Patons Canadiana is 1.99 US but 4.99Cdn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for the link about the soups; pinned it for sure.

Got my new appointment for the stress test; Oct. 5th.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope your friend is safe on her cruise. As Cathy said, they should have known the storm was coming & taken precautions but it will sure wreck her holiday.
> 
> Very frosty here this morning but the sun is shining & no rain so that's a bonus. DH got done combining, GS has been out the last 2 days right after school so he could ride the combine with grandpa, he sure loves farming.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are such a naughty enabler Sam...LOL


thewren said:


> mary maxim - great sale on yarn. --- sam
> 
> http://www.marymaxim.com/promotions/199-yarn.html?limit=30&utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+$1.99+Yarn+Sale&utm_content=$1.99+Yarn+Sale+-+2+Days+Only&utm_campaign=US+-+$1.99+Yarn+2016-09


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, been busy with family visit, which is over now and house is back to normal again. The wild weather downunder is causing much trouble for south Australian folk. We got a big downpour here yesterday and a blocked gutter caused water to leak under the eaves and through top of our lounge window onto the new carpet. So a bit of mopping up with towels. Stu came home soon after and cleared the gutter. I called the plumber with a request to install a connector downpipe so if one blocks the other can take the water. Mind you it was exceptionally heavy rain which caused a huge volume of water through the pipes.
Hopefully can be sorted before we leave on our trip to Aussie next Thursday. 
Warm wishes to everyone coping with what life and nature are dishing out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, been busy with family visit, which is over now and house is back to normal again. The wild weather downunder is causing much trouble for south Australian folk. We got a big downpour here yesterday and a blocked gutter caused water to leak under the eaves and through top of our lounge window onto the new carpet. So a bit of mopping up with towels. Stu came home soon after and cleared the gutter. I called the plumber with a request to install a connector downpipe so if one blocks the other can take the water. Mind you it was exceptionally heavy rain which caused a huge volume of water through the pipes.
> Hopefully can be sorted before we leave on our trip to Aussie next Thursday.
> Warm wishes to everyone coping with what life and nature are dishing out.


My back garden was totally awash, and some of the Eastern suburbs have no power.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmm....sounds like we are related! I go this morning for a stress test.


Hope your stress test went well. When do you get the results?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Today is my last eye injection (I hope) and I'm not supposed to have caffeine. Wouldn't you know that I'm craving a coffee. I'm afraid to even have decaf. Not sure if it is entirely caffeine-free. Off to have breakfast now. Back later.


Why is it we always crave what we can't have? Hope this is the last eye injection and that they have achieved the desired results. Treat yourself to a coffee when it's all over!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, hope you can sort things out before your trip.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> More good recipes. Thanks Sam. One of my neighbours is getting ready to go South for the Winter and had an empyting-freezer dinner last night. She cooked parmesan chicken and it was delicious...so tender and juicy. Lots of good conversation and some nice wine to go with it. :sm02:


That's one of my favorite meals


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

]


budasha said:


> I never had that problem with my Pomeranians. I thought Shih Tsu's were a little more docile. For some reason, this munchkin won't pay attention to me.


Shih Tzu's are usually pretty good about not running off, Gizmo stays right with us pretty good, but Ryssa the poodle will run across the street quick as anything if she sees a people who might bend down and pet her. lol So I hold her tightly, especially if there's anyone out there, especially the girls across the street, she absolutely adores them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> That sounds like mattress stitch to me!


Lol, that's what I was going to say.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's silly, your doctor should have realized you would have to run on the treadmill for the test. Good grief.


RE Gwen..... ditto, I agree.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Power came on about 2 hours ago. I should be asleep but David's head woke him. In fact I will get off here and try sleeping. We are fine.
> Cathy I asked Maryanne if she wanted to come back here rather than be alone but she didn't.
> I may not be on much today but that is because I have Elizaberh.
> No idea at this stage what is going on outside or in the state.


I hope David starts to feel better soon. When is it that they will drain his sinus?

Enjoy your day with Elizabeth. :sm11:

Well we didnt get much bad weather here to report... some wind and about 2mm rain. But I looked on the weather site and some parts of Victoria got between 20mm and 30mm. There is more rain etc coming but nothing severe for here at this stage so all good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi all, been busy with family visit, which is over now and house is back to normal again. The wild weather downunder is causing much trouble for south Australian folk. We got a big downpour here yesterday and a blocked gutter caused water to leak under the eaves and through top of our lounge window onto the new carpet. So a bit of mopping up with towels. Stu came home soon after and cleared the gutter. I called the plumber with a request to install a connector downpipe so if one blocks the other can take the water. Mind you it was exceptionally heavy rain which caused a huge volume of water through the pipes.
> Hopefully can be sorted before we leave on our trip to Aussie next Thursday.
> Warm wishes to everyone coping with what life and nature are dishing out.


Oh gosh what a shame you had wet carpet. I hope they can fix the leak before you leave on your trip. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My back garden was totally awash, and some of the Eastern suburbs have no power.


Crazy weather everywhere. I hope it all fizzes out before you get it in a few days.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow, just watching a news report on South Australia. 20 transmission towers were knocked down with the wild winds. :sm06: Power is back on to much of the state. More wild weather predicted there for today. No reports of death or serious injury which is amazing.

Found this photo, hope it works....


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, just watching a news report on South Australia. 20 transmission towers were knocked down with the wild winds. :sm06: Power is back on to much of the state. More wild weather predicted there for today. No reports of death or serious injury which is amazing.
> 
> Found this photo, hope it works....


Holy moly that's bad! Saw some on news this morning but wow! No wonder power is out.
Suns out over the ditch, but not for long more rain etc coming in soon. Carpet is ok this morning but have towels ready in case more troubles.
Crazeeee weather!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope David starts to feel better soon. When is it that they will drain his sinus?
> 
> Enjoy your day with Elizabeth. :sm11:
> 
> Well we didnt get much bad weather here to report... some wind and about 2mm rain. But I looked on the weather site and some parts of Victoria got between 20mm and 30mm. There is more rain etc coming but nothing severe for here at this stage so all good.


Hopefully you miss the next deluge, too! Ooops I see you say it won't be too bad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Holy moly that's bad! Saw some on news this morning but wow! No wonder power is out.
> Suns out over the ditch, but not for long more rain etc coming in soon. Carpet is ok this morning but have towels ready in case more troubles.
> Crazeeee weather!


Morning Fan. I am glad the carpet isnt ruined. Not even a pot plant blown over here. I shouldnt speak too soon though I suppose. 12c here at 8.30am.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully you miss the next deluge, too! Ooops I see you say it won't be too bad.


Good morning Julie. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good morning Julie. :sm11:


Obviously a home morning for you!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> great looking hats and ear warmers. great colors. --- sam


kehinkle, aggree with Sam. Got caught up in van repair and forgot to mention.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Today's funny:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, good one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, good one.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh dear, I have just had a call from nursing home. They think mum has had a small stroke, droopy eye and very very drowsy. I am getting ready to go there now.... think of us.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I have just had a call from nursing home. They think mum has had a small stroke, droopy eye and very very drowsy. I am getting ready to go there now.... think of us.


Will do take care thoughts to you and mum


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope it goes well.
> Do you think it's helping?
> I thought the injections had to continue through life


When I spoke with the Dr. he said I have an appointment in October to check the results. Hopefully it will show much improvement. He didn't say I had to continue but one never knows.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Why is it we always crave what we can't have? Hope this is the last eye injection and that they have achieved the desired results. Treat yourself to a coffee when it's all over!


Thanks, but funnily enough, I had a cup of tea instead.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, just watching a news report on South Australia. 20 transmission towers were knocked down with the wild winds. :sm06: Power is back on to much of the state. More wild weather predicted there for today. No reports of death or serious injury which is amazing.
> 
> Found this photo, hope it works....


Wow, that was a strong wind to blow the transmission tower over. Glad there weren't any injuries.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully you miss the next deluge, too! Ooops I see you say it won't be too bad.


Our news says we are going to have rain for the next 4-5 days. Rained twice last night but not today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Today's funny:


Cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I have just had a call from nursing home. They think mum has had a small stroke, droopy eye and very very drowsy. I am getting ready to go there now.... think of us.


Will do. Hope they gave her the clot busting pill right away. Hope she'll be okay.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Would love to see your paintings. Any chance of posting a picture for us?


maybe when kolby is over here he can do it for me. will see. i am computer illiterate :sm19: :sm12:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I have just had a call from nursing home. They think mum has had a small stroke, droopy eye and very very drowsy. I am getting ready to go there now.... think of us.


So sorry to hear that, Cathy- will keep you in my thoughts, both of you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Our news says we are going to have rain for the next 4-5 days. Rained twice last night but not today.


We were supposed to be wet all week, but today is quite sunny, right now. Hoping the young men may be able to cut my grass tomorrow.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathy, hope your mom is ok.
Some of you have been having some very stormy weather. Hope it is over. 
Beautiful day here, perfect September day. 
Sitting again at the hospital. Will have to have a few days off because we are getting company. Not as organized as I used to be.
Take care all.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh Julie, loved the jeep crocheted tire!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sending good thoughts for Cathy and her mum.

Another long day but I did get the crochet shawl blocked and will get a picture when it's dry. Now to figure out the knit version.

Hope all in the storm's path are safe.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey, y'all!! How are you all doing?

Welcome to al the newcomers to the table. We are all so glad you've decided to join us here. You must have been reading long enough to decide that we are relatively sane and safe enough to be in the midst of the group before you jumped into the conversations. We never try to be intimidating but sometimes the chatter may get a little much. Hope that you each come back often.

Sorry I missed your birthday, Sam, but we were in Illinois, as you likely remember, for Don's 55th class reunion year. We spent a few days with my sister and BIL, and Tim impressed and inspired them both. Then we traveled eastward toward home to visit his older sister and her daughter and family. Don had a drug reaction to a blood pressure med he'd been prescribed at an increased dosage a few weeks before very early on Monday morning. He/we spent most of the morning in the local ER's cardiac unit before they ruled out heart attack and concluded that it was the side-effect of the dosage increase. After treating the nauseous and dizziness. a few trips under his own power up and down the corridor of the unit he was released under direction to contact his personal M.D. at home and to reduce the dosage. HE contacted the Nurse at the local VA clinic and will see his doctor on Friday afternoon. He worked today--a full schedule for the bank, title office and the BMV as well as a run to another dealership for some parts for autos. He seems okay today but will keep an eye on him and the situation.

It was so good to be home and back at work. I had missed my people at Elm more than I'd expected to do. They see3med quite happy to see me back. There were number of hugs exchanged between us and one of the young black men came and offered me a hug and told me that he loved me. . . . on his own volition. I was so flattered by his words. They don't come easily from younger black men to older white women, trust me on that.

The whole group seems quite comfortable now when we all know that one of the men is giving me a line of BS to see how I will respond. When I give them a flip response, everyone who hears the conversation, chuckles in a friendly and knowing manner--"You didn't put anything over on Gram!! She's sharp." When they heard that another young black man had texted to Susan that I was the OG (original gangsta), they laughed and nodded in agreement. I had to asked Susan what he meant and was told that it was quite a compliment, considering who'd said it.

We are still getting the details of kitchen arrangement finished and spot cleaning done, but it will get done eventually. Still waiting for more WEP workers who need to do the hours for their assistance or those hours that are court-mandated.

I'm still trying to catch up on this week's posts--gave up on last week's as a lost cause. Back to reading. 
TTYL

Ohio Joy :sm11: :sm11: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So sorry to hear that, Cathy- will keep you in my thoughts, both of you!


You are in my thoughts too. Julie stay safe in the bad weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> You are in my thoughts too. Julie stay safe in the bad weather.


It is nice to be snug and warm in my little house, thank you, Mary!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, sorry for your mom's trouble, prayers for her.

Fan, sorry you had water come in, blocked eve troughs can make such a mess. I hope there's no permanent damage & it can be fixed up before your trip,

I'm glad no one was hurt in the awful storms in Australia & Julie, I hope the water doesn't cause you too much troubles.

I managed to get lots done today. It's good to get some of the outside things finished up.
The headlights on my car were all milky & no longer very bright so we bought something called "Wipe New" at Canadian Tire. I did both my car & DHs truck & it looks like it did a really good job, you kind of sand off the lenses & then rub with this ??acetone soaked cloth, it was pretty easy.
I got the car all scrubbed up inside & windows done. Now I just have to keep the kids from messing it up!
DIL called this morning, someone at work broke their wrist so she got called to work. We will have the GKs from Friday til Monday night


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, I'm sorry your trip was interrupted by the drug reaction but I'm glad Don is doing better.
I hope you had a good visit with everyone despite the time in the ER



jheiens said:


> Hey, y'all!! How are you all doing?
> 
> Welcome to al the newcomers to the table. We are all so glad you've decided to join us here. You must have been reading long enough to decide that we are relatively sane and safe enough to be in the midst of the group before you jumped into the conversations. We never try to be intimidating but sometimes the chatter may get a little much. Hope that you each come back often.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, sorry for your mom's trouble, prayers for her.
> 
> Fan, sorry you had water come in, blocked eve troughs can make such a mess. I hope there's no permanent damage & it can be fixed up before your trip,
> 
> ...


It will just mean that it is very soggy if they do the grass tomorrow- although I did hear something of more rain ans thunder this afternoon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joy, sorry Don had to go to ER. Glad you got to visit with family. Lovely the group is able to show appreciation.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hey, y'all!! How are you all doing?
> 
> Welcome to al the newcomers to the table. We are all so glad you've decided to join us here. You must have been reading long enough to decide that we are relatively sane and safe enough to be in the midst of the group before you jumped into the conversations. We never try to be intimidating but sometimes the chatter may get a little much. Hope that you each come back often.
> 
> ...


Hope Don is going to be okay.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I have just had a call from nursing home. They think mum has had a small stroke, droopy eye and very very drowsy. I am getting ready to go there now.... think of us.


Saying prayers


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I have just had a call from nursing home. They think mum has had a small stroke, droopy eye and very very drowsy. I am getting ready to go there now.... think of us.


Will do Cathy . Take care


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Hey, y'all!! How are you all doing?
> 
> Welcome to al the newcomers to the table. We are all so glad you've decided to join us here. You must have been reading long enough to decide that we are relatively sane and safe enough to be in the midst of the group before you jumped into the conversations. We never try to be intimidating but sometimes the chatter may get a little much. Hope that you each come back often.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Don had to visit ER but glad he's ok and that you all had a nice trip . 
The elm has definitly become your second home Joy glad the people who visit there are mostly friendly


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, healing energy for your DM.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> When I spoke with the Dr. he said I have an appointment in October to check the results. Hopefully it will show much improvement. He didn't say I had to continue but one never knows.


I will keep my fingers crossed Liz that there has been much improvement


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I will keep my fingers crossed Liz that there has been much improvement


Thank you. How are you doing? You know we're all thinking of you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:45pm and I am caught up. Sorry for not commenting. Just trying to stay caught up. 
Went to the Dr's today and she has given me a 3 month renewal on my new med???? have a check in after that. 

Greg helped me get rid of a table and TV from Gages room. So now his bed is set up and dresser moved. Clothes sorted. I hung up the curtains and curtain rods in there. Also a shelf and a few pics. 

He ended coming home just after supper tonight. Was feeling achy and sick. He is here for the night and then back to camp tomorrow for the day. 

He is so happy his room is somewhat sorted that he is sound asleep in there ☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Some pics from Gages room


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a party dress for your little one. --- sam

http://www.stitchandunwind.com/pink-dream-dress/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeknitting20160928


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that doesn't sound good. hope it comes back on soon. --- sam



darowil said:


> Just as it starts to get dark out goes the power. Well I thought our place will. Checked with Dabud. No. Maryanne no power in Rundle Mall the very centre if Adelaide.
> David has just heard the whole state is without power :
> That I think must be a first. Also right on meal preparation time!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that person should be reported. --- sam



budasha said:


> Talk about furbabies reminds me of what I heard last night. One of my neighbours lost their dog and want to get one from a rescue place. The lady they spoke with was very nasty to them. Told them they were being very inconsiderate trying to rescue a dog at their age. They are in their early 70's and are a very active couple. They are looking for an older dog, not a puppy. And the price of adoptions these days floors me. It costs anywhere from $300-$500.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope they have done what they were supposed to do - sending tons of healing energy to speed up the healing. --- sam



budasha said:


> Today is my last eye injection (I hope) and I'm not supposed to have caffeine. Wouldn't you know that I'm craving a coffee. I'm afraid to even have decaf. Not sure if it is entirely caffeine-free. Off to have breakfast now. Back later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would be annoyed also gwen - that early in the morning you would think they would be on time. have a good nap. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I am so annoyed. My appointment was for 8 for the stress test. They finally took me back ta 9:20 only to say that they noticed I kind of limp and they didn't think I would be able to do the stress test. They will call my doctor and have him order a different kind of stress test. What a wasted morning on top of no sleep. Going to eat breakfast and then nap.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you buy any? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> You are such a naughty enabler Sam...LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a hefty wind that did that. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Wow, just watching a news report on South Australia. 20 transmission towers were knocked down with the wild winds. :sm06: Power is back on to much of the state. More wild weather predicted there for today. No reports of death or serious injury which is amazing.
> 
> Found this photo, hope it works....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny but you have to agree that is some great crochet work. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Today's funny:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and healing energy already on their way cathy - hope it is not as bad as it sounds. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I have just had a call from nursing home. They think mum has had a small stroke, droopy eye and very very drowsy. I am getting ready to go there now.... think of us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you joy. that must have been very scary with don - will be anxious to see what the va says. glad he could enjoy the rest of the trip. how was the class reunion? sounds like tim had a good time which is good. glad you are home safe and sound. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Hey, y'all!! How are you all doing?
> 
> Welcome to al the newcomers to the table. We are all so glad you've decided to join us here. You must have been reading long enough to decide that we are relatively sane and safe enough to be in the midst of the group before you jumped into the conversations. We never try to be intimidating but sometimes the chatter may get a little much. Hope that you each come back often.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very funny but you have to agree that is some great crochet work. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Thank you. How are you doing? You know we're all thinking of you.


We are doing ok apart from husband .ive noticed over the last couple of months that he is becoming very forgetful and it's really noticeable this last week I m hoping it's just stress and once we get past Monday he will start to get better


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I have just had a call from nursing home. They think mum has had a small stroke, droopy eye and very very drowsy. I am getting ready to go there now.... think of us.


Keeping you in my thoughts. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Found this photo, hope it works....


Wow!!! You would think strong winds would just blow through a structure like that.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Today's funny:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I have just had a call from nursing home. They think mum has had a small stroke, droopy eye and very very drowsy. I am getting ready to go there now.... think of us.


. 
Sorry to hear this Sugarsugar. Keeping you and Mum in my thoughts today.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Hey, y'all!! How are you all doing?
> 
> Welcome to al the newcomers to the table. We are all so glad you've decided to join us here. You must have been reading long enough to decide that we are relatively sane and safe enough to be in the midst of the group before you jumped into the conversations. We never try to be intimidating but sometimes the chatter may get a little much. Hope that you each come back often.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good trip and are now safely home Joy. Glad to hear Don is feeling better too. What a lovely welcome home you had from all at Elm, especially that young black man. Sounds like you are doing a wonderful job with all of them and they have great respect for you. Well done Gansta Gram!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Some pics from Gages room


No wonder he loves his new room. You've done a great job there Mel.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Joy, sorry Don had to go to ER. Glad you got to visit with family. Lovely the group is able to show appreciation.


Ditto......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We are doing ok apart from husband .ive noticed over the last couple of months that he is becoming very forgetful and it's really noticeable this last week I m hoping it's just stress and once we get past Monday he will start to get better


I hope so too. Hugs


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hope you and Gage are on the mend, Mel, and several others suffering from colds. Hugs!


gagesmom said:


> Almost 11:15pm here.
> 
> Gage went to school and stayed the whole day.
> He didn't go to Karate tonight though. I kept him home to get rest for tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am happy to hear your DH is feeling better!


darowil said:


> And at the time I read it it is just after 3pm in Sydney- so depending on when it was she may be finished.
> 
> We are going to Vicks for tea tonight and Brett rang to ask if I can get there early- so he can cook tea and have Elizabeth entertained by her Grandma. Grandma of course objected greatly. Grandad will come as well so see if Elizabeth responds well to him again. Granddad is starting to feel better- doing things. Hope he doesn't overdo it too soon!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely sweaters, Sonja. Love the colors, too!


Swedenme said:


> I think so . I did the little brown one first and I've just finished sewing these two . I've got to say I still don't like seams
> Going to stick to all in ones unless I see something I can't resist even then I will try to do as little sewing as possible
> Pictures are bit dark as its still only early here and we are definitly into darker mornings


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well mum seems to have rallied. Her face is back to normal and she has eaten some food later today. It didnt affect her arms or side or speech at all. She was very very drowsy and is still really tired. She is being kept comfortable. She hasnt needed any extra medication or pain relief at all. Poor thing is worn out, she is 92 and terribly frail. But when she was awake she was smiling and talking ok. Not any more confused than usual. Her wishes have been for no intervention that wont help in the long run so we are leaving it at that. I stayed there till 6pm, even took my crocheting with me and got some done. 

Time will tell, but I do know that this could be the beginning of the end. I just want for her to be settled and pain free which she is anyway. 

Thanks for your kind thoughts. I wont be surprised if she is up in her chair in the activity room in the morning. She is amazing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

South Australia is to get the same type of storms if not worse about now...... :sm06:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You and your DH certainly put in long days! How many days does it take to complete the combining? Hope you are feeling better, Bonnie!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, lovely shawl, I'm glad you & Sam could have a nice visit.
> I hope Denise has come through her surgery well & that Bella can avoid surgery.
> I didn't get a lot done today, been sipping that Throat Coat tea regularly & seems my cold hasn't gotten any worse, hopefully gone tomorrow as its supposed to be nice
> DH was combining & didn't want supper to the field so I've just got it cleaned up now as he just came in at 11:30, he's already snoring & I better get to bed too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cute!!


darowil said:


> Computer viruses :sm02:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good to hear from you. Post a photo of your painting! Sending prayers for your family at this sad anniversary. Hugs.


Southern Gal said:


> while i have time i am gonna jump in here, today will be a long cleaning day, sooooooooooooo...................
> Sonja, i am so sorry to hear of the loss of your son, nothing anyone can say will make this better or the pain to go away, our family just celebrated our beloved Keagans first Birthday in heaven, this has been a tough yr for us all, depression has been a big part of it. I can say for myself, he was a joy to have around and still we talk about some of his witty sayings and things he did. Memories are wonderful. I said i hoped he, his nana and my dad were celebrating by them all breathing good, being able to do in heaven what they physically couldn't do here. I will pray for your family.
> Sam, i will definitely be trying the black bean Flautas, i have it on my grocery list for today. i love bk beans, bj not so much, but am hoping to make these so appealing he can't resist. also want to try the mushroom soup, we both love that.
> we are having some fall like weather here, got the windows open and loving it. as i wished for some cooler weather to work in my yard, finally.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Angelam....Read that your knee was better yesterday; hope it still is!


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful blanket!


darowil said:


> Had a nice evening. Elizabeth is definitely getting better with others.
> Vicky calls Maryanne Froggie and usually says Aunty Froggie to Eluzabeth. So Maryanne had come then reading a book and Vicky said there's a Froggie. Elizabeth looked up at Maryanne- maybe coincidence but maybe not. Poor girl will get confused as David and I usually some variation of rabbit for Maryanne!
> Gave them the finished pink blanket which they loved. Think I have a photo of the finished version on my phone. Yep so here it is.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I would say you earned your rest!!


Swedenme said:


> I look like I've been dragged through a hedge backwards at the moment which is nothing new for me as my mother used to say it to me on a regular basis when I was young . I very rarely agreed with my mother but on that matter I did you could never describe me as an elegant child but at least I enjoyed getting the dragged through the hedge look
> Can't say the same today but I have a nice clean house as long as I keep the kitchen door shut . That will keep for another day . Got all my laundry washed, dried and ironed to , also got part of dinner in the oven so now as I've scrubbed my hands clean I'm going to make a cuppa and sit for a while


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Four???


Swedenme said:


> A large box for 3 coming up ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Ok...box for 5?


Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Maybe you could fit me in for the return journey?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The lasagne with white sauce instead of red sounds interesting, Sam. I will have to try that one. I hope you are feeling better!



thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 27 September '16
> 
> Down in the 40's during the night and a high of 60°. The rest of the week is to be the same. I guess fall is definitely here. The sun is out and the sky is blue which helps. If you are standing in the sun it is not too bad but in the shade it is cold. The breeze doesn't help either - it has a fall chill to it. Heidi will be happy - how she can wear a sweater. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sam, core an apple, or slice it, top with brown sugar, a pat of butter and sprinkle of cinnamon or apple pie spice. Microwave one minute...baked apple for one! Yum!



thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 27 September '16
> 
> Down in the 40's during the night and a high of 60°. The rest of the week is to be the same. I guess fall is definitely here. The sun is out and the sky is blue which helps. If you are standing in the sun it is not too bad but in the shade it is cold. The breeze doesn't help either - it has a fall chill to it. Heidi will be happy - how she can wear a sweater. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It must be so nice for you, Bonnie, to enjoy the fruits of your labor all winter. That is awesome!



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been keeping the cold at bay with the Throat Coat tea, no worse today, my nose is still stuffed but may be alergies from all the dust in the air with combines running everywhere.
> If all goes well DH should be done his combining today.
> Our renters still have a 1/2 section of canola to combine. I hope he gets it done soon.
> I'm pooped, I got all my carrots dug, cleaned & packed into the cold room. I got 10 one gallon ziplock bags, I sure hope they keep. Last year we had carrots until the end of March, some years they spoil. I think it must depend on the weather as I do the same thing every year. I read a few years ago a bath in a weak bleach solution-a tablespoon of bleach in a sink full of water- will kill mould & bacteria & let them keep better. I've been doing that for several years
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> i think your mother got it all wrong - that was not very nice of her. i remember the picture you posted - a lovely lady was what i saw. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So glad she can come home, Mary!!


pacer said:


> I am just getting word from Bella's mom that they are making plans to come home tomorrow if all goes well. This little girl can't come home without major plans in place including the home nurses. I have been asked to make a meal or more this week so I am working on those plans for them. I am getting a grocery list from the mom so they will have the basics and then I add to it. I know things the kids like so I treat them.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry the van took so much work, Kathy, but it should keep you safely on the road for a while!



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sam, knew you would post about our lunch but I beat you to it this time. Your choice next lunch, the 5/6 of October. You looked tired when I took you home and I worried that the outing had been too much for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That will be fun for Gage to come home to a "new" room! Nice mama!!♡


gagesmom said:


> Morning.????
> 
> Just caught up.
> I am thinking Gage is liking the camp. I almost expected a call from him yesterday but it didn't happen.????????????
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That sounds pretty stressful, Gwen! And a test of your patience! Sorry that happened to you.


Gweniepooh said:


> I am so annoyed. My appointment was for 8 for the stress test. They finally took me back ta 9:20 only to say that they noticed I kind of limp and they didn't think I would be able to do the stress test. They will call my doctor and have him order a different kind of stress test. What a wasted morning on top of no sleep. Going to eat breakfast and then nap.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The generator is a great idea!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your only problem is the power. Hope you & Cathy stay safe.
> I never let my car get much below 1/2 full of fuel in case the power should go out & we are stuck.
> 
> We just bought a generator, it arrived n Monday, we have been talking about it for a while & since they had a deal with a 10yr warranty included it seemed like a good time. DH is on the phone with a neighbour just now who is an electrician to see about getting it hooked up. A few years ago there was a tornado that took out a bunch of towers & just east of us was without power for 2 days, then a year later a bad ice storm left some without power for most of a week so one of these times it's going to get us too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Not the new carpet!! Sorry, Fan.


Fan said:


> Hi all, been busy with family visit, which is over now and house is back to normal again. The wild weather downunder is causing much trouble for south Australian folk. We got a big downpour here yesterday and a blocked gutter caused water to leak under the eaves and through top of our lounge window onto the new carpet. So a bit of mopping up with towels. Stu came home soon after and cleared the gutter. I called the plumber with a request to install a connector downpipe so if one blocks the other can take the water. Mind you it was exceptionally heavy rain which caused a huge volume of water through the pipes.
> Hopefully can be sorted before we leave on our trip to Aussie next Thursday.
> Warm wishes to everyone coping with what life and nature are dishing out.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow - that was some wind!!


sugarsugar said:


> Wow, just watching a news report on South Australia. 20 transmission towers were knocked down with the wild winds. :sm06: Power is back on to much of the state. More wild weather predicted there for today. No reports of death or serious injury which is amazing.
> 
> Found this photo, hope it works....


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Are you growing, pot, Sugar?


sugarsugar said:


> Morning Fan. I am glad the carpet isnt ruined. Not even a pot plant blown over here. I shouldnt speak too soon though I suppose. 12c here at 8.30am.


 :sm23:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Today's funny:


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for your dear mom, Sugar.


sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I have just had a call from nursing home. They think mum has had a small stroke, droopy eye and very very drowsy. I am getting ready to go there now.... think of us.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Golly, South Australia has had winds up to 140km per hour today and expected to get the at least the same amount of rain lashing as yesterdays storms.

Terrible. Stay safe Margaret and family.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Are you growing, pot, Sugar?
> 
> :sm23:


Cute, very cute. :sm06: :sm19: LOL

I had to go back and see what made you say that... LOL. I guess we say pot plant where as you might say plant pot. ??


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very nice! Here is an idea for you, Mel...my daughter recently made a shelf out of a skate board, for a young foster son (also named Gage!). It looks so cute.


gagesmom said:


> Some pics from Gages room


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja, I think you often and will continue prayers for you and your DH. ♡


Swedenme said:


> We are doing ok apart from husband .ive noticed over the last couple of months that he is becoming very forgetful and it's really noticeable this last week I m hoping it's just stress and once we get past Monday he will start to get better


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am glad she is comfy and still has her smile, Sugar! God bless her!


sugarsugar said:


> Well mum seems to have rallied. Her face is back to normal and she has eaten some food later today. It didnt affect her arms or side or speech at all. She was very very drowsy and is still really tired. She is being kept comfortable. She hasnt needed any extra medication or pain relief at all. Poor thing is worn out, she is 92 and terribly frail. But when she was awake she was smiling and talking ok. Not any more confused than usual. Her wishes have been for no intervention that wont help in the long run so we are leaving it at that. I stayed there till 6pm, even took my crocheting with me and got some done.
> 
> Time will tell, but I do know that this could be the beginning of the end. I just want for her to be settled and pain free which she is anyway.
> 
> Thanks for your kind thoughts. I wont be surprised if she is up in her chair in the activity room in the morning. She is amazing.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I would say plant pot. Just teasing you! :0)


sugarsugar said:


> Cute, very cute. :sm06: :sm19: LOL
> 
> I had to go back and see what made you say that... LOL. I guess we say pot plant where as you might say plant pot. ??


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Very nice! Here is an idea for you, Mel...my daughter recently made a shelf out of a skate board, for a young foster son (also named Gage!). It looks so cute.


Very cool! :sm24:

Melody.... Gage's room is looking great! :sm11: Well done.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I just rang Nursing Home for an update. Mum ate all her soup, half her main meal and all the dessert. Good Grief! Nurse said she is very settled and also said gosh your mum is damm tough. Yep.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> I would say plant pot. Just teasing you! :0)


 :sm11: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad you had a good trip and are now safely home Joy. Glad to hear Don is feeling better too. What a lovely welcome home you had from all at Elm, especially that young black man. Sounds like you are doing a wonderful job with all of them and they have great respect for you. Well done Gansta Gram!!


Well said! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well mum seems to have rallied. Her face is back to normal and she has eaten some food later today. It didnt affect her arms or side or speech at all. She was very very drowsy and is still really tired. She is being kept comfortable. She hasnt needed any extra medication or pain relief at all. Poor thing is worn out, she is 92 and terribly frail. But when she was awake she was smiling and talking ok. Not any more confused than usual. Her wishes have been for no intervention that wont help in the long run so we are leaving it at that. I stayed there till 6pm, even took my crocheting with me and got some done.
> 
> Time will tell, but I do know that this could be the beginning of the end. I just want for her to be settled and pain free which she is anyway.
> 
> Thanks for your kind thoughts. I wont be surprised if she is up in her chair in the activity room in the morning. She is amazing.


Indeed she is! Glad it was a happy outcome for both of you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The news just announced that large parts of South Australia are likely to be without power for a number of days- we will get what remains of the storm in about three days time.


Almost everywhere is back on. Still a few places without. Remember that large parts of South Australia have very little population so while area wise a large area may be without power population wise it won't be a lot. One of the factors taken into account was population density when determining which areas to to get back on the grid first. And the distance to travel to check the lines before they start putting power through the lines.
However we are expecting really severe winds again tonight- and the expectation is that a number of areas will again be without power. Yesterdays storm was a 50 year storm and the winds tonight may be as bad or even worse. However it is seeming likely that the Adelaide region will miss the worst. Awful of course for those who do get it but avoiding the most densely populated area of the state is good.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I just rang Nursing Home for an update. Mum ate all her soup, half her main meal and all the dessert. Good Grief! Nurse said she is very settled and also said gosh your mum is damm tough. Yep.


Great news. You must be very relieved.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well mum seems to have rallied. Her face is back to normal and she has eaten some food later today. It didnt affect her arms or side or speech at all. She was very very drowsy and is still really tired. She is being kept comfortable. She hasnt needed any extra medication or pain relief at all. Poor thing is worn out, she is 92 and terribly frail. But when she was awake she was smiling and talking ok. Not any more confused than usual. Her wishes have been for no intervention that wont help in the long run so we are leaving it at that. I stayed there till 6pm, even took my crocheting with me and got some done.
> 
> Time will tell, but I do know that this could be the beginning of the end. I just want for her to be settled and pain free which she is anyway.
> 
> Thanks for your kind thoughts. I wont be surprised if she is up in her chair in the activity room in the morning. She is amazing.


Hugs for you both, and all positive thoughts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Ok...box for 5?


LOL!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Great news. You must be very relieved.


Yes I am. But I know that a bigger stroke or heart attack can follow. Lets hope not. One day at a time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs for you both, and all positive thoughts.


Thanks Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly, South Australia has had winds up to 140km per hour today and expected to get the at least the same amount of rain lashing as yesterdays storms.
> 
> Terrible. Stay safe Margaret and family.


Goodness gracious, our weather people are delighting in imaging the storm- the first one was located over NSW, I understood, this must be another.

I hope they can sort the electricity supply, soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Some pics from Gages room


So glad you're able to get his room organized.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> I would say plant pot. Just teasing you! :0)


I thought it was funny too????
We say plant pot for the pot but pot plant for a plant in a pot 
Try saying that quick if you can :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Almost everywhere is back on. Still a few places without. Remember that large parts of South Australia have very little population so while area wise a large area may be without power population wise it won't be a lot. One of the factors taken into account was population density when determining which areas to to get back on the grid first. And the distance to travel to check the lines before they start putting power through the lines.
> However we are expecting really severe winds again tonight- and the expectation is that a number of areas will again be without power. Yesterdays storm was a 50 year storm and the winds tonight may be as bad or even worse. However it is seeming likely that the Adelaide region will miss the worst. Awful of course for those who do get it but avoiding the most densely populated area of the state is good.


Indeed! I gather you have power etc., again!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that person should be reported. --- sam


That's what I said but she runs the place.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope they have done what they were supposed to do - sending tons of healing energy to speed up the healing. --- sam


Thanks, Sam The eye is a bit sore this morning and feels like I've got gravel in it. I'm sure that will pass.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes I am. But I know that a bigger stroke or heart attack can follow. Lets hope not. One day at a time.


I was going to say that's good news that she is tough and eating then I read this post , such a worrying time for you Cathy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I thought it was funny too????
> We say plant pot for the pot but pot plant for a plant in a pot
> Try saying that quick if you can :sm09:


LOL.... Thats what we say too. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Sam The eye is a bit sore this morning and feels like I've got gravel in it. I'm sure that will pass.


I hope it passes quickly for you, Liz!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are doing ok apart from husband .ive noticed over the last couple of months that he is becoming very forgetful and it's really noticeable this last week I m hoping it's just stress and once we get past Monday he will start to get better


This is a very stressful time and I hope that's what's causing his forgetfulness.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well mum seems to have rallied. Her face is back to normal and she has eaten some food later today. It didnt affect her arms or side or speech at all. She was very very drowsy and is still really tired. She is being kept comfortable. She hasnt needed any extra medication or pain relief at all. Poor thing is worn out, she is 92 and terribly frail. But when she was awake she was smiling and talking ok. Not any more confused than usual. Her wishes have been for no intervention that wont help in the long run so we are leaving it at that. I stayed there till 6pm, even took my crocheting with me and got some done.
> 
> Time will tell, but I do know that this could be the beginning of the end. I just want for her to be settled and pain free which she is anyway.
> 
> Thanks for your kind thoughts. I wont be surprised if she is up in her chair in the activity room in the morning. She is amazing.


So glad there are no side effects from the stroke. Good that you've been able to spend time with her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I was going to say that's good news that she is tough and eating then I read this post , such a worrying time for you Cathy


It is good news. But I have to be realistic as well. She is 92.

She is good English stock.... as she would say.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> This is a very stressful time and I hope that's what's causing his forgetfulness.


As do I. Monday is the Church Service, do I gather?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is good news. But I have to be realistic as well. She is 92.
> 
> She is good English stock.... as she would say.


But also very frail, as you say, but hoping for all the best.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Almost everywhere is back on. Still a few places without. Remember that large parts of South Australia have very little population so while area wise a large area may be without power population wise it won't be a lot. One of the factors taken into account was population density when determining which areas to to get back on the grid first. And the distance to travel to check the lines before they start putting power through the lines.
> However we are expecting really severe winds again tonight- and the expectation is that a number of areas will again be without power. Yesterdays storm was a 50 year storm and the winds tonight may be as bad or even worse. However it is seeming likely that the Adelaide region will miss the worst. Awful of course for those who do get it but avoiding the most densely populated area of the state is good.


I hope the winds aren't as severe as expected.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope David starts to feel better soon. When is it that they will drain his sinus?
> 
> Enjoy your day with Elizabeth. :sm11:
> 
> Well we didnt get much bad weather here to report... some wind and about 2mm rain. But I looked on the weather site and some parts of Victoria got between 20mm and 30mm. There is more rain etc coming but nothing severe for here at this stage so all good.


Outpatients appointment tomorrow- see what they say and then David will decide whether or not to see his private guy or stay with the hospital appointed one he was under in hospital.

Elizabeth was a bit unwell today. Nothing definite but unhappy, however not bothered by being with Grandma. Hasn't looked well for a few days so maybe it is coming to something now. Her Daddy was home all day as well sick. But very relieved to not need to look after Elizabeth.
Good that you didn't get too much rain- we have plenty more still so you may not yet be safe from it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Holy moly that's bad! Saw some on news this morning but wow! No wonder power is out.
> Suns out over the ditch, but not for long more rain etc coming in soon. Carpet is ok this morning but have towels ready in case more troubles.
> Crazeeee weather!


Not nice to have your carpets christened. Hopefully things will be OK now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am falling asleep sitting here. I need to go to bed. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, just watching a news report on South Australia. 20 transmission towers were knocked down with the wild winds. :sm06: Power is back on to much of the state. More wild weather predicted there for today. No reports of death or serious injury which is amazing.
> 
> Found this photo, hope it works....


22 of these towers down we have heard. Massive things amazing to think how strong the wind must have been.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am falling asleep sitting here. I need to go to bed. Goodnight everyone.


Sleep well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 22 of these towers we have heard. Massive things amazing to think how strong the wind must have been.


Goodness me!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> This is a very stressful time and I hope that's what's causing his forgetfulness.


Thank you Liz and I hope your eyes feel better soon and that you get good news about them when you go for your check up


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are doing ok apart from husband .ive noticed over the last couple of months that he is becoming very forgetful and it's really noticeable this last week I m hoping it's just stress and once we get past Monday he will start to get better


It could be stress- praying that it is stress only and will start to settle down next week.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> As do I. Monday is the Church Service, do I gather?


Yes 2.30pm .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:



> Well mum seems to have rallied. Her face is back to normal and she has eaten some food later today. It didnt affect her arms or side or speech at all. She was very very drowsy and is still really tired. She is being kept comfortable. She hasnt needed any extra medication or pain relief at all. Poor thing is worn out, she is 92 and terribly frail. But when she was awake she was smiling and talking ok. Not any more confused than usual. Her wishes have been for no intervention that wont help in the long run so we are leaving it at that. I stayed there till 6pm, even took my crocheting with me and got some done.
> 
> Time will tell, but I do know that this could be the beginning of the end. I just want for her to be settled and pain free which she is anyway.
> 
> Thanks for your kind thoughts. I wont be surprised if she is up in her chair in the activity room in the morning. She is amazing.


While hard for you it's a sensible decision of hers so that she can have a reasonable quality for her time left here. And finding out what has happened would stress her and not really result in any different actions so why put her through it?
Praying. she either remains stable or goes quickly. ANd peace for you and your son and daughter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Today's funny:


 :sm09: :sm09: Now I think it is beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying for you both


sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I have just had a call from nursing home. They think mum has had a small stroke, droopy eye and very very drowsy. I am getting ready to go there now.... think of us.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought it was funny too????
> We say plant pot for the pot but pot plant for a plant in a pot
> Try saying that quick if you can :sm09:


I'd say potted plant or houseplant for a plant in a pot and just pot or flowerpot for the empty one. But I think potted means something else in British English?

Cathy, glad to hear mum has rallied.

Joy, glad you're home and got good news for your DH.

Gage's room is looking good! Hope he has a good day and feels better.

Work today so need to get going. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ohio Joy so sorry that Don had such a reaction to the new meds. Glad he has you keeping an eye on him and that he will see his doctor on Friday. I got quite a chuckle out of you being the OG (original gangsta); I would have to agree. When teaching I was dubbed the Ghetto Mama for the same reason. Really quite a compliment. I know they so love and respect you. I guarantee each of them would defend you if needed.



jheiens said:


> Hey, y'all!! How are you all doing?
> 
> Welcome to al the newcomers to the table. We are all so glad you've decided to join us here. You must have been reading long enough to decide that we are relatively sane and safe enough to be in the midst of the group before you jumped into the conversations. We never try to be intimidating but sometimes the chatter may get a little much. Hope that you each come back often.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I am heading to bed now.
One pot here tipped over. Decided to leave it down as figured it would likely fall over again. Yes I too would just say one pot blown over. But if I was talking specifically about the plant in the pot I would say pot plant.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No, I resisted since I just had to get different yarn for the mermaid blankets from what I originally had purchased.


thewren said:


> did you buy any? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes 2.30pm .


It is good to go through the ritual of farewell- I missed Mwyffanwy's Memorial service- didn't realise the Social Welfare people would have given me the money for the airfare - I was at the wrong end of the country. Always a sad time, but hopefully a time to remember what Simon brought that was special into your lives.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've seen online some shelves like that. Your daughter did an awesome job; really cute.


oneapril said:


> Very nice! Here is an idea for you, Mel...my daughter recently made a shelf out of a skate board, for a young foster son (also named Gage!). It looks so cute.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here Sonja. Keeping your DH in my prayers especially for Monday's appointment. You and yours have had such a testing/stressful year. I pray that you will be richly blessed.

Edit: just ready that Monday is Simon's service. Know you will be in all our prayers.



oneapril said:


> Sonja, I think you often and will continue prayers for you and your DH. ♡


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad to hear such a good report. You've also got such a good attitude concerning her at this stage of her life. Bless you.

Hope those of you in Australia are not too terribly affected by the storms. I am surprised I haven't seen anything about it on the news but then our news is full of politics and national tragedies of late. The newest this morning is a train crashed into a New Jersey transit station. Praying for ALL of our countries.


sugarsugar said:


> I just rang Nursing Home for an update. Mum ate all her soup, half her main meal and all the dessert. Good Grief! Nurse said she is very settled and also said gosh your mum is damm tough. Yep.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good tongue twister there Sonja.



Swedenme said:


> I thought it was funny too????
> We say plant pot for the pot but pot plant for a plant in a pot
> Try saying that quick if you can :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto...my first thought when I read your post was "not the new carpet!"


darowil said:


> Not nice to have your carpets christened. Hopefully things will be OK now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are doing ok apart from husband .ive noticed over the last couple of months that he is becoming very forgetful and it's really noticeable this last week I m hoping it's just stress and once we get past Monday he will start to get better


Hopefully your DH will improve soon, no doubt the last few months have been very stressful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad you had a good trip and are now safely home Joy. Glad to hear Don is feeling better too. What a lovely welcome home you had from all at Elm, especially that young black man. Sounds like you are doing a wonderful job with all of them and they have great respect for you. Well done Gansta Gram!!


????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well mum seems to have rallied. Her face is back to normal and she has eaten some food later today. It didnt affect her arms or side or speech at all. She was very very drowsy and is still really tired. She is being kept comfortable. She hasnt needed any extra medication or pain relief at all. Poor thing is worn out, she is 92 and terribly frail. But when she was awake she was smiling and talking ok. Not any more confused than usual. Her wishes have been for no intervention that wont help in the long run so we are leaving it at that. I stayed there till 6pm, even took my crocheting with me and got some done.
> 
> Time will tell, but I do know that this could be the beginning of the end. I just want for her to be settled and pain free which she is anyway.
> 
> Thanks for your kind thoughts. I wont be surprised if she is up in her chair in the activity room in the morning. She is amazing.


Hopefully this was just a TIA & she will be OK


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> You and your DH certainly put in long days! How many days does it take to complete the combining? Hope you are feeling better, Bonnie!


We have a lot of our land rented out now so only 60 acres of crop this year or him to combine so only a day & a half but he's been hauling grain for the neighbor with his semi so has been doing that for a couple of weeks already.
Depending on the weather, when we used to do it all ourselves it took about 2 full weeks.
Our machinery was wearing out & to replace it is crazy expensive so DH said he wasn't working for the machinery dealers for the next 5 years & decided to rent the crop land. The last few years he has just been breaking up hay land, cropping it for a couple of years & then reseeding the hay. This year he broke up the last of that so should only have a few more years when he has any combining to do for himself as long as we can find people who will rent it.
The guy who rents from us has about 5,000 acres of crop & 3 big combines & it usually takes him most of a month.
Needless to say, by the time harvest is done everyone is ready for a rest!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Are you growing, pot, Sugar?
> 
> :sm23:


????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Very nice! Here is an idea for you, Mel...my daughter recently made a shelf out of a skate board, for a young foster son (also named Gage!). It looks so cute.


That's cute


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought it was funny too????
> We say plant pot for the pot but pot plant for a plant in a pot
> Try saying that quick if you can :sm09:


We say potted plant unless the plant is pot, then it's pot plant???? If empty, it would just be a flower pot


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Outpatients appointment tomorrow- see what they say and then David will decide whether or not to see his private guy or stay with the hospital appointed one he was under in hospital.
> 
> Elizabeth was a bit unwell today. Nothing definite but unhappy, however not bothered by being with Grandma. Hasn't looked well for a few days so maybe it is coming to something now. Her Daddy was home all day as well sick. But very relieved to not need to look after Elizabeth.
> Good that you didn't get too much rain- we have plenty more still so you may not yet be safe from it.


Hope they are all on the mend soon & you stay healthy

Hopefully the next storm has passed by now & your area didn't get hit to hard again or lose power. Crazy weather!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> While hard for you it's a sensible decision of hers so that she can have a reasonable quality for her time left here. And finding out what has happened would stress her and not really result in any different actions so why put her through it?
> Praying. she either remains stable or goes quickly. ANd peace for you and your son and daughter.


Well said.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is good to go through the ritual of farewell- I missed Mwyffanwy's Memorial service- didn't realise the Social Welfare people would have given me the money for the airfare - I was at the wrong end of the country. Always a sad time, but hopefully a time to remember what Simon brought that was special into your lives.


That's sad, Julie, you would think someone could have told you that airfare could be provided.

Funerals are almost always sad affairs- sometimes more a celebration of life well lived when the person is elderly- & very hard but once over it seems life can go on, until then it's like everything is in limbo, waiting. At least that's how it's seemed it's our family. Hugs to you Sonja & your family as you face this difficult task.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, good job with Gage's room, it must feel good to be getting more settled, hopefully that will get Gage more settled too.

Liz, hope the scratchy eye doesn't persist & you get a good report from the doctor.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, I'll bet Gage loves his room!
Cathy, so glad DM is ok. 92, bless her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, sorry DH seems forgetful. You have both been under intense stress for months. I'm hoping it is due to stress and not a disease process. Will keep you and yours in my prayers. Hugs my friend. We will all hold you close on Monday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes 2.30pm .


Although we can't be there in person, all of us will be thinking of you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, good job with Gage's room, it must feel good to be getting more settled, hopefully that will get Gage more settled too.
> 
> Liz, hope the scratchy eye doesn't persist & you get a good report from the doctor.


Thanks. My next appointment isn't until the end of Oct.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, scratchy eye sounds painful and vision compromising. Healing energy sent your way.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, sorry DH seems forgetful. You have both been under intense stress for months. I'm hoping it is due to stress and not a disease process. Will keep you and yours in my prayers. Hugs my friend. We will all hold you close on Monday.


Thank you everyone .


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, the wild weather has certainly left its mark, as it drives through south Australia. Do hope you get some relief soon.
Will be thinking of you and family on Monday Sonja, so hard having to farewell your son.
We had a good weather day yesterday drying things out. Our house has a concrete base and underlay for carpet has mould treatment which is good so it won't rot from its christening. It's dried out well which is a big relief. Hubby has been talking about having another downpipe connected, but never did it. Why it's taken a problem arising for him to act is very annoying grrrr! Called the plumber but he's busy, so waiting to hear back from him. He's very good so hubby wants to stick with using his expertise. We leave for Australia next Thursday so hope it might get done by then? Rant over.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

HI friends : Have been to the Doctors Monday and put on meds for this chest cold foster baby put on meds for a ear infection , we are both struggling to feel better. I am so ready to feel better again and get the little man feeling better !
Sick of feeling under the weather. Haven't felt like crocheting or knitting . I even missed my Moms 83rd birthday party.
Cool weather here today with no sun . 
Sonja will be praying for your family on Monday and through the coming months ahead.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's sad, Julie, you would think someone could have told you that airfare could be provided.
> 
> Funerals are almost always sad affairs- sometimes more a celebration of life well lived when the person is elderly- & very hard but once over it seems life can go on, until then it's like everything is in limbo, waiting. At least that's how it's seemed it's our family. Hugs to you Sonja & your family as you face this difficult task.


There was, and is, a culture of not explaining what you might be entitled to from Social Welfare, and it just never occurred to me to ask. Also I had less than 24 hours notice- Bronwen had sent an ordinary mail letter, not airmail, so it took several days getting to me, I may not have ha a phone at that time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh - but wait - there is more - another sale to entice you to add to your stash. --- sam

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/promotion/o/1?mc_cid=19236b0ec6&mc_eid=ebe2da6f55#list

oh my goodness - there is more.

http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=products_new


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

BubbaLove, sorry you missed DM's bday. Healing energy for you and little one.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Julie I'm sorry to hear you didn't get to go, how aweful and something so important to only get a ordinary post unbelievable . Someone wasn't thinking things through.
I think of the treasures we my DH and I have in heaven, so glad we have memories, except for the little angels we never got to see or hold , but knowing my Dad , DH parents are holding them heals some of the hurt.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> HI friends : Have been to the Doctors Monday and put on meds for this chest cold foster baby put on meds for a ear infection , we are both struggling to feel better. I am so ready to feel better again and get the little man feeling better !
> Sick of feeling under the weather. Haven't felt like crocheting or knitting . I even missed my Moms 83rd birthday party.
> Cool weather here today with no sun .
> Sonja will be praying for your family on Monday and through the coming months ahead.


Sorry you didn't get to go to your mums birthday party Jackie hope you and little foster baby are all better soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just had a good chuckle . Husband took one look at my cowl on blocking board , said it was pretty and who was it for ? Told him it was for me and he gave me such a funny look . Said I was delusional and no way that would fit me . He thought it was a skirt and he's right no way would it fit me ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to dh - what happens on monday? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> We are doing ok apart from husband .ive noticed over the last couple of months that he is becoming very forgetful and it's really noticeable this last week I m hoping it's just stress and once we get past Monday he will start to get better


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, bless husbands, even if sometimes they open mouth and insert foot!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news - and hopefully she greets you sitting in her chair in the morning. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Well mum seems to have rallied. Her face is back to normal and she has eaten some food later today. It didnt affect her arms or side or speech at all. She was very very drowsy and is still really tired. She is being kept comfortable. She hasnt needed any extra medication or pain relief at all. Poor thing is worn out, she is 92 and terribly frail. But when she was awake she was smiling and talking ok. Not any more confused than usual. Her wishes have been for no intervention that wont help in the long run so we are leaving it at that. I stayed there till 6pm, even took my crocheting with me and got some done.
> 
> Time will tell, but I do know that this could be the beginning of the end. I just want for her to be settled and pain free which she is anyway.
> 
> Thanks for your kind thoughts. I wont be surprised if she is up in her chair in the activity room in the morning. She is amazing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am definitely feeling better - thanks oneapril. --- sam



oneapril said:


> The lasagne with white sauce instead of red sounds interesting, Sam. I will have to try that one. I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will have heidi buy me some apples - this sounds wonderful. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Sam, core an apple, or slice it, top with brown sugar, a pat of butter and sprinkle of cinnamon or apple pie spice. Microwave one minute...baked apple for one! Yum!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful news cathy - and she even saved room for dessert - a woman after my own heart. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I just rang Nursing Home for an update. Mum ate all her soup, half her main meal and all the dessert. Good Grief! Nurse said she is very settled and also said gosh your mum is damm tough. Yep.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I thought it was funny too????
> We say plant pot for the pot but pot plant for a plant in a pot
> Try saying that quick if you can :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are still places to report - at least here they are hired by the county - and we could complain to the county commissioners. --- sam



budasha said:


> That's what I said but she runs the place.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, bless husbands, even if sometimes they open mouth and insert foot!


He did try to backtrack ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> HI friends : Have been to the Doctors Monday and put on meds for this chest cold foster baby put on meds for a ear infection , we are both struggling to feel better. I am so ready to feel better again and get the little man feeling better !
> Sick of feeling under the weather. Haven't felt like crocheting or knitting . I even missed my Moms 83rd birthday party.
> Cool weather here today with no sun .
> Sonja will be praying for your family on Monday and through the coming months ahead.


Hope you are both feeling better soon.

GD shared her cold with me, I've been fighting it all week but today it feels like it's getting the better of me????I've been laying around for the last hour & feel a little better now. I better feel better later as I signed up for a learn to paint with watercolours class from7-10 this evening. I don't think I will do much for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

BubbaLove, how fun, hope you can go to class.
Sam, glad you are feeling better.
Off to knitting group.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you and the little man tons of healing energy to quickly get you both back in the pink. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> HI friends : Have been to the Doctors Monday and put on meds for this chest cold foster baby put on meds for a ear infection , we are both struggling to feel better. I am so ready to feel better again and get the little man feeling better !
> Sick of feeling under the weather. Haven't felt like crocheting or knitting . I even missed my Moms 83rd birthday party.
> Cool weather here today with no sun .
> Sonja will be praying for your family on Monday and through the coming months ahead.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny sonja - you will have to model it for him - as a cowl of course. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just had a good chuckle . Husband took one look at my cowl on blocking board , said it was pretty and who was it for ? Told him it was for me and he gave me such a funny look . Said I was delusional and no way that would fit me . He thought it was a skirt and he's right no way would it fit me ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Julie I'm sorry to hear you didn't get to go, how aweful and something so important to only get a ordinary post unbelievable . Someone wasn't thinking things through.
> I think of the treasures we my DH and I have in heaven, so glad we have memories, except for the little angels we never got to see or hold , but knowing my Dad , DH parents are holding them heals some of the hurt.


I think Bronwen was still very shocked by her sister's death- she was only 19 at the time, and she obviously completely mis-calculated how long her letter would take.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just had a good chuckle . Husband took one look at my cowl on blocking board , said it was pretty and who was it for ? Told him it was for me and he gave me such a funny look . Said I was delusional and no way that would fit me . He thought it was a skirt and he's right no way would it fit me ????


 :sm24: :sm09: :sm09: :sm06: It would look odd!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm09: :sm09: :sm06: It would look odd!


This is what it looks like on the blocking board , does look a little like a skirt


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Bronwen was still very shocked by her sister's death- she was only 19 at the time, and she obviously completely mis-calculated how long her letter would take.


Julie that is so young to have to go through let alone be the one to have to report it to people. So can see it would of been a miscalculated. So sad but I'm sure she tried her best.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what it looks like on the blocking board , does look a little like a skirt


Interesting mix of colours, Sonja- it should match several outfits!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Julie that is so young to have to go through let alone be the one to have to report it to people. So can see it would of been a miscalculated. So sad but I'm sure she tried her best.


I am sure she did- it's the adults around her that I have a greater beef with, but fortunately most of the anger has dissipated now-a-days.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes 2.30pm .


Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Will be thinking of you.


Thank you Kate


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A rather nice photo of two Princes, thank you Onthewingsofadove!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just got back from trying to do banking, and our branch is closed due to flooding the other day causing roof to leak and take out all the electronics, so computers are down etc. So had to go further afield to get it done. We are so at the mercy of the weather in so many ways. Heard on news the storm over in Australia has its sights on New Zealand for Sunday. Hopefully in a much diminished fashion as it brushes past us into the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A rather nice photo of two Princes, thank you Onthewingsofadove!


Such a heartwarming photo of father and son. Love it!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just got back from trying to do banking, and our branch is closed due to flooding the other day causing roof to leak and take out all the electronics, so computers are down etc. So had to go further afield to get it done. We are so at the mercy of the weather in so many ways. Heard on news the storm over in Australia has its sights on New Zealand for Sunday. Hopefully in a much diminished fashion as it brushes past us into the Pacific Ocean.


I wondered how they had fared? Good thing I don't try to use the branch very often!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Such a heartwarming photo of father and son. Love it!!!


That was what I thought!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh - but wait - there is more - another sale to entice you to add to your stash. --- sam
> 
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/promotion/o/1?mc_cid=19236b0ec6&mc_eid=ebe2da6f55#list
> 
> ...


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Sam you are too much! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That would make a cute skirt for someone. Funny that DH thought it was a skirt; perhaps he thought for a child since you've been making so many baby things and that's why he was shocked it was for you. Just trying to help him dig himself out of the hole he's put himself in. LOL! On the other had it is a beautiful cowl!



Swedenme said:


> This is what it looks like on the blocking board , does look a little like a skirt


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Julie I'm sorry to hear you didn't get to go, how aweful and something so important to only get a ordinary post unbelievable . Someone wasn't thinking things through.
> I think of the treasures we my DH and I have in heaven, so glad we have memories, except for the little angels we never got to see or hold , but knowing my Dad , DH parents are holding them heals some of the hurt.


Jackie, what a nice way to think about things but sorry you lost little ones


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just had a good chuckle . Husband took one look at my cowl on blocking board , said it was pretty and who was it for ? Told him it was for me and he gave me such a funny look . Said I was delusional and no way that would fit me . He thought it was a skirt and he's right no way would it fit me ????


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what it looks like on the blocking board , does look a little like a skirt


I can see why he thought it was a skirt. Pretty pattern


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pretty cowl, Sonja. I can see why hubby thought it's a skirt, and I agree with Gwen. I'll bet he thought it was for a child with all the baby things you make.

The shawl is dry, but my helper (DD) has gone out, so I'll have to get a picture tomorrow. I'm thinking I'll wait until the new thread starts tomorrow so as not to add something at the last minute. Tonight I hope to work out the border of the knit version. Most of the yarn is wound so nearly ready to go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

No problems he at my brothers place and as I haven't heard from David who stayed at our place last night I assume home is OK as well. Some areas still don't have after after the other night and some have lost power again.
Now some areas are facing flooding around the state including residential areas.
Rain has almost finished now but of course that won't be the end of the flood risk. Not near any of the rivers so don't anticipate any problems now for us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> No problems he at my brothers place and as I haven't heard from David who stayed at our place last night I assume home is OK as well. Some areas still don't have after after the other night and some have lost power again.
> Now some areas are facing flooding around the state including residential areas.
> Rain has almost finished now but of course that won't be the end of the flood risk. Not near any of the rivers so don't anticipate any problems now for us.


Good to hear you're okay!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> HI friends : Have been to the Doctors Monday and put on meds for this chest cold foster baby put on meds for a ear infection , we are both struggling to feel better. I am so ready to feel better again and get the little man feeling better !
> Sick of feeling under the weather. Haven't felt like crocheting or knitting . I even missed my Moms 83rd birthday party.
> Cool weather here today with no sun .
> Sonja will be praying for your family on Monday and through the coming months ahead.


Hoping the two of you will soon feel better. Makes it harder to deal with a sick baby when you are sick as well doesn't it. My SIL was so grateful that I was there yesterday- he said he didn't know he would have managed and I commented on how often especially mothers just have to keep going no matter how sick they feel even when the kids are well. Let alone when they are sick and wanting more attention just at a time you don't have it in you either. I must say I'm glad he wasn't looking after her either. He didn't surface until mid afternoon. He did manage then to send some time with her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just had a good chuckle . Husband took one look at my cowl on blocking board , said it was pretty and who was it for ? Told him it was for me and he gave me such a funny look . Said I was delusional and no way that would fit me . He thought it was a skirt and he's right no way would it fit me ????


No wonder he gave you a funny look! And under those circumstances thinking you were delusional was very appropriate! What a sight it would be seeing trying to wear it as a skirt :sm02:

Seen the photo of it- it does look like a skirt so not as silly as it sounded. But yes it wouldn't quite fit you as a skirt! Looks lovely. And how much of that was from a pattern?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Bronwen was still very shocked by her sister's death- she was only 19 at the time, and she obviously completely mis-calculated how long her letter would take.


A lot for a 19 year old to be dealing with. We forget how easy communication is now don't we?
When my father died Mum had to go next door to get the ambulance and then I went with my aunt to use the neighbours phone to notify people. I'm sure many were notified by mail.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just got back from trying to do banking, and our branch is closed due to flooding the other day causing roof to leak and take out all the electronics, so computers are down etc. So had to go further afield to get it done. We are so at the mercy of the weather in so many ways. Heard on news the storm over in Australia has its sights on New Zealand for Sunday. Hopefully in a much diminished fashion as it brushes past us into the Pacific Ocean.


I've not heard of it creating too much havoc since leaving its calling card here. But that may just be becuase the news is too busy giving the local side as it is still impacting. 
The sun is almost out! Still very gray but the cloud cover must be thinning


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> A lot for a 19 year old to be dealing with. We forget how easy communication is now don't we?
> When my father died Mum had to go next door to get the ambulance and then I went with my aunt to use the neighbours phone to notify people. I'm sure many were notified by mail.


It certainly was, she absolutely adored her big sister. Back then a mobile phone was brick sized, and I'm not sure whether the internet even existed.

Very glad the boys got my grass cut this morning- it's raining again, and that system that drenched you, is forecast to reach us on Sunday. Glorious spring!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Glad for the updates on those in NZ and Australia. We do see updates from time to time on our weather channel. It looks like you had a veritable deluge. Hoping all have power again. Those winds were certainly hurricane force. We have a warm and sunny, beautiful fall day, but are expecting rain this coming weekend, which is very common the first weekend in October.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just speaking to David. A branch has fallen from a tree in our back yard but fell in just the right place to cause no problems. He hasn't seen anything else. The garage where a lot of stuff is stored is dry so that is a relief as is the house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just speaking to David. A branch has fallen from a tree in our back yard but fell in just the right place to cause no problems. He hasn't seen anything else. The garage where a lot of stuff is stored is dry so that is a relief as is the house.


fortunate :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have tried reading a bit each of these days. I made pizza casserole for my family and Bella's family yesterday. The guys ate every bit of ours. Tonight I made 3 pounds of taco meat for Bella's family along with cutting tomatoes and lettuce and grating cheese for the fixings of the tacos. I then cooked taco meat and fixings for our dinner. I cooked some pasta for Matthew since he doesn't eat tacos and he has been very helpful with making the extra meals. 

Matthew has been busy drawing as well. Here are some recent pictures.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I also was busy Monday after work with this precious little guy.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

As you look at Matthew's drawing you can see the light undercoat that he adds onto to get more depth to his drawing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, love to enjoy different stages of Matthews drawings.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have tried reading a bit each of these days. I made pizza casserole for my family and Bella's family yesterday. The guys ate every bit of ours. Tonight I made 3 pounds of taco meat for Bella's family along with cutting tomatoes and lettuce and grating cheese for the fixings of the tacos. I then cooked taco meat and fixings for our dinner. I cooked some pasta for Matthew since he doesn't eat tacos and he has been very helpful with making the extra meals.
> 
> Matthew has been busy drawing as well. Here are some recent pictures.


Mathew's drawings really are superb. I am sure Bella's family will appreciate this- tacos are sensible and fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what it looks like on the blocking board , does look a little like a skirt


Yes, it does, but it's a lovely cowl.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A rather nice photo of two Princes, thank you Onthewingsofadove!


It certainly is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It certainly is.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have tried reading a bit each of these days. I made pizza casserole for my family and Bella's family yesterday. The guys ate every bit of ours. Tonight I made 3 pounds of taco meat for Bella's family along with cutting tomatoes and lettuce and grating cheese for the fixings of the tacos. I then cooked taco meat and fixings for our dinner. I cooked some pasta for Matthew since he doesn't eat tacos and he has been very helpful with making the extra meals.
> 
> Matthew has been busy drawing as well. Here are some recent pictures.


You are such a god send to Bella's family.

Mathew's drawing is coming along quite nicely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I also was busy Monday after work with this precious little guy.


He's a cutie. Nice photo with his mom.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

The past few days have been a huge emotional journey. Early last week I went to see the lot where we were going to put our home and nothing was done so I called our sales person and she called the manager of the lot and the reply not to worry that everything was under control. Friday afternoon, at 6:10, I got the message that our home couldn't go on the lot we had picked as it was too expensive to take a couple of trees out. The home was set to be delivered on Monday. The manager of the sales company got on the phone and by 7 he had a lot for us to look at. We went out and approved the lot on Saturday morning. It rained on Sunday so the plot was too wet to place the home yet it was done Tuesday. We drove by on Wednesday and the home was on the lot. Then today I did a very quick walk through. The home is put together so now the inside needs to be finished, utilities hooked up and the ramp put in to name a few things. We have a move date of October 13. I am so pleased with the house. It is beautiful and will fit our needs very nicely.

The other exciting thing going is that Monday a group of my cousin came in town for a couple of days. They all live in California and I haven't seen them for about 10 years. We grew up together and were very close. It was so wonderful seeing them. We talked our heads off, laughed a lot and cried a little. I had been a bit discouraged with all the issues in my life, ie moving and DH's health to name a couple and I got a lot of encouragement and love from them and I appreciated it so much. One of my cousins has a very hard life with her husband and finances so her dear, wonderful brother gifted her with a ticket. That was just one of the wonderful blessings. I have a fresh outlook on life.

Thank you for your support and allowing me to share my story with you. I love each of you and appreciate your support too. 

Hugs to all, keep knitting and place nice.
Marilyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> The past few days have been a huge emotional journey. Early last week I went to see the lot where we were going to put our home and nothing was done so I called our sales person and she called the manager of the lot and the reply not to worry that everything was under control. Friday afternoon, at 6:10, I got the message that our home couldn't go on the lot we had picked as it was too expensive to take a couple of trees out. The home was set to be delivered on Monday. The manager of the sales company got on the phone and by 7 he had a lot for us to look at. We went out and approved the lot on Saturday morning. It rained on Sunday so the plot was too wet to place the home yet it was done Tuesday. We drove by on Wednesday and the home was on the lot. Then today I did a very quick walk through. The home is put together so now the inside needs to be finished, utilities hooked up and the ramp put in to name a few things. We have a move date of October 13. I am so pleased with the house. It is beautiful and will fit our needs very nicely.
> 
> The other exciting thing going is that Monday a group of my cousin came in town for a couple of days. They all live in California and I haven't seen them for about 10 years. We grew up together and were very close. It was so wonderful seeing them. We talked our heads off, laughed a lot and cried a little. I had been a bit discouraged with all the issues in my life, ie moving and DH's health to name a couple and I got a lot of encouragement and love from them and I appreciated it so much. One of my cousins has a very hard life with her husband and finances so her dear, wonderful brother gifted her with a ticket. That was just one of the wonderful blessings. I have a fresh outlook on life.
> 
> ...


I was worried from your opening words, it may have been something bad, but this is mostly very positive. I am so glad you found a way round the tree problem.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> While hard for you it's a sensible decision of hers so that she can have a reasonable quality for her time left here. And finding out what has happened would stress her and not really result in any different actions so why put her through it?
> Praying. she either remains stable or goes quickly. ANd peace for you and your son and daughter.


Yes that how I look at it too. That last trip to the hospital was very traumatic for her.

However, today she is totally back to normal. You wouldnt think there had been anything wrong only yesterday. When they got her up this morning all she kept saying was I am hungry..... so into activity room all happy and settled and ate porridge, yoghurt and raisin toast.! I am back home again and will catch up with few things to be done and relax relax.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes that how I look at it too. That last trip to the hospital was very traumatic for her.
> 
> However, today she is totally back to normal. You wouldnt think there had been anything wrong only yesterday. When they got her up this morning all she kept saying was I am hungry..... so into activity room all happy and settled and ate porridge, yoghurt and raisin toast.! I am back home again and will catch up with few things to be done and relax relax.


You should be able to relax, given this better news!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad to hear such a good report. You've also got such a good attitude concerning her at this stage of her life. Bless you.
> 
> Hope those of you in Australia are not too terribly affected by the storms. I am surprised I haven't seen anything about it on the news but then our news is full of politics and national tragedies of late. The newest this morning is a train crashed into a New Jersey transit station. Praying for ALL of our countries.


Thanks Gwen. My mum told me a few years ago, when she used to say that she was getting past her use by date (which always made me laugh), dont be too upset when I go, I have had a long good life. And I know she has, gosh she has so far it to 92 and she has always had such a great attitude in life. She is a very positive type person. Always tried to find good in people even if there didnt seem to be much goodness there. LOL. I know I will be devastated when it is her time to go as we have gone through so very much together over the years. But I also know that I am VERY lucky to have had her this long.

Again any bad weather that was around yesterday missed us here again. Good. We only had a couple of showers of rain and pretty much nothing else to speak of.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You should be able to relax, given this better news!


 :sm24: Hi Julie, do you want to meet me on Skype in a few minutes?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Hi Julie, do you want to meet me on Skype in a few minutes?


Brilliant! I'm online with them- call when you are ready!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, your DM has gumption.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what it looks like on the blocking board , does look a little like a skirt


Oh, that is a pretty cowl, though it sure would work well as a child's skirt also. 
I made this cowl into a child's skirt a few years ago. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cosy-neck-warmer


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, the wild weather has certainly left its mark, as it drives through south Australia. Do hope you get some relief soon.
> Will be thinking of you and family on Monday Sonja, so hard having to farewell your son.
> We had a good weather day yesterday drying things out. Our house has a concrete base and underlay for carpet has mould treatment which is good so it won't rot from its christening. It's dried out well which is a big relief. Hubby has been talking about having another downpipe connected, but never did it. Why it's taken a problem arising for him to act is very annoying grrrr! Called the plumber but he's busy, so waiting to hear back from him. He's very good so hubby wants to stick with using his expertise. We leave for Australia next Thursday so hope it might get done by then? Rant over.


Because with most men, like my dh, figure if it's not a problem now, why deal with it now. :sm16: 
Then when it becomes a problem, it's suddenly "oh it needs fixed yesterday". lol Oh well, we love them anyway. 
Hope you have a great trip with great weather.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> HI friends : Have been to the Doctors Monday and put on meds for this chest cold foster baby put on meds for a ear infection , we are both struggling to feel better. I am so ready to feel better again and get the little man feeling better !
> Sick of feeling under the weather. Haven't felt like crocheting or knitting . I even missed my Moms 83rd birthday party.
> Cool weather here today with no sun .
> Sonja will be praying for your family on Monday and through the coming months ahead.


I sure hope you are both feeling much better quickly, so sorry you were feeling bad enough to miss your DM's birthday. Happy Late Birthday to her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a nice evening. Elizabeth is definitely getting better with others.
> Vicky calls Maryanne Froggie and usually says Aunty Froggie to Eluzabeth. So Maryanne had come then reading a book and Vicky said there's a Froggie. Elizabeth looked up at Maryanne- maybe coincidence but maybe not. Poor girl will get confused as David and I usually some variation of rabbit for Maryanne!
> Gave them the finished pink blanket which they loved. Think I have a photo of the finished version on my phone. Yep so here it is.


LOL! I imagine that that will get a bit confusing for a while. 
Lovely blanket!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good Morning.????
> 
> Gage is off to camp and I am so proud of him for going????❤
> 
> ...


Wonderful that Gage went to camp, I hope he's having wonderful time, I'm sure you miss having him at home, but a little down time is never amiss when it comes along. 
I hope that Tank is fully better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, that is a pretty cowl, though it sure would work well as a child's skirt also.
> I made this cowl into a child's skirt a few years ago. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cosy-neck-warmer


That's a great idea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have tried reading a bit each of these days. I made pizza casserole for my family and Bella's family yesterday. The guys ate every bit of ours. Tonight I made 3 pounds of taco meat for Bella's family along with cutting tomatoes and lettuce and grating cheese for the fixings of the tacos. I then cooked taco meat and fixings for our dinner. I cooked some pasta for Matthew since he doesn't eat tacos and he has been very helpful with making the extra meals.
> 
> Matthew has been busy drawing as well. Here are some recent pictures.


A great looking cat.
I assume Bella made it home OK.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> The past few days have been a huge emotional journey. Early last week I went to see the lot where we were going to put our home and nothing was done so I called our sales person and she called the manager of the lot and the reply not to worry that everything was under control. Friday afternoon, at 6:10, I got the message that our home couldn't go on the lot we had picked as it was too expensive to take a couple of trees out. The home was set to be delivered on Monday. The manager of the sales company got on the phone and by 7 he had a lot for us to look at. We went out and approved the lot on Saturday morning. It rained on Sunday so the plot was too wet to place the home yet it was done Tuesday. We drove by on Wednesday and the home was on the lot. Then today I did a very quick walk through. The home is put together so now the inside needs to be finished, utilities hooked up and the ramp put in to name a few things. We have a move date of October 13. I am so pleased with the house. It is beautiful and will fit our needs very nicely.
> 
> The other exciting thing going is that Monday a group of my cousin came in town for a couple of days. They all live in California and I haven't seen them for about 10 years. We grew up together and were very close. It was so wonderful seeing them. We talked our heads off, laughed a lot and cried a little. I had been a bit discouraged with all the issues in my life, ie moving and DH's health to name a couple and I got a lot of encouragement and love from them and I appreciated it so much. One of my cousins has a very hard life with her husband and finances so her dear, wonderful brother gifted her with a ticket. That was just one of the wonderful blessings. I have a fresh outlook on life.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad that they were able to get you onto another lot and that the house is coming along and looking to be lovely. 
What a wonderful get together, I think that sometimes we are given just what we need to pick us up and keep us moving forwards even though we didn't know we needed it so badly. I'm so glad that the brother gifted his sister with her ticket. 
Hugs!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> The past few days have been a huge emotional journey. Early last week I went to see the lot where we were going to put our home and nothing was done so I called our sales person and she called the manager of the lot and the reply not to worry that everything was under control. Friday afternoon, at 6:10, I got the message that our home couldn't go on the lot we had picked as it was too expensive to take a couple of trees out. The home was set to be delivered on Monday. The manager of the sales company got on the phone and by 7 he had a lot for us to look at. We went out and approved the lot on Saturday morning. It rained on Sunday so the plot was too wet to place the home yet it was done Tuesday. We drove by on Wednesday and the home was on the lot. Then today I did a very quick walk through. The home is put together so now the inside needs to be finished, utilities hooked up and the ramp put in to name a few things. We have a move date of October 13. I am so pleased with the house. It is beautiful and will fit our needs very nicely.
> 
> The other exciting thing going is that Monday a group of my cousin came in town for a couple of days. They all live in California and I haven't seen them for about 10 years. We grew up together and were very close. It was so wonderful seeing them. We talked our heads off, laughed a lot and cried a little. I had been a bit discouraged with all the issues in my life, ie moving and DH's health to name a couple and I got a lot of encouragement and love from them and I appreciated it so much. One of my cousins has a very hard life with her husband and finances so her dear, wonderful brother gifted her with a ticket. That was just one of the wonderful blessings. I have a fresh outlook on life.
> 
> ...


Like Julie I thought the week it was going to be bad. But positive- even with the slight hump. Moving is always a demanding time when getting uptight is always likely. And when to some extent at least it is brought about by diminishing health it makes it all the more clear what is going on and brings it home that bit more. So how good you were able to have a fun time with cousins
2 weeks till moving.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes that how I look at it too. That last trip to the hospital was very traumatic for her.
> 
> However, today she is totally back to normal. You wouldnt think there had been anything wrong only yesterday. When they got her up this morning all she kept saying was I am hungry..... so into activity room all happy and settled and ate porridge, yoghurt and raisin toast.! I am back home again and will catch up with few things to be done and relax relax.


Thats good news for you indeed.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:15 am and caught up. 
Gage came home from camp last night. Head achy and coughing g. He slept here and went back today for their final day.

Had no power today from 8am to 230 pm.


Sorry no comments again. I am tired and have had a banging headache since Karate. Finished this up tonight at Karate. 

Melika lacy baby vest top by Marianna Mel on Ravelry up to 6 mth fit.
Needs buttons


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:15 am and caught up.
> Gage came home from camp last night. Head achy and coughing g. He slept here and went back today for their final day.
> 
> Had no power today from 8am to 230 pm.
> ...


SO has GAge enjoyed the camp? Not helped when unwell though. At least he went back for today.
Fun managing without power isn't it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes that how I look at it too. That last trip to the hospital was very traumatic for her.
> 
> However, today she is totally back to normal. You wouldnt think there had been anything wrong only yesterday. When they got her up this morning all she kept saying was I am hungry..... so into activity room all happy and settled and ate porridge, yoghurt and raisin toast.! I am back home again and will catch up with few things to be done and relax relax.


I'm glad your mom is resilient, boy she is tough.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

He liked camp. He tried a few things he thought he wouldn't like and he did. 
He fell in love with his room and has slept in there in his own bed last night and is in there tonight????????????

Wasn't much fun with no power today. Made me realize how much we depend on it

Off to bed ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have tried reading a bit each of these days. I made pizza casserole for my family and Bella's family yesterday. The guys ate every bit of ours. Tonight I made 3 pounds of taco meat for Bella's family along with cutting tomatoes and lettuce and grating cheese for the fixings of the tacos. I then cooked taco meat and fixings for our dinner. I cooked some pasta for Matthew since he doesn't eat tacos and he has been very helpful with making the extra meals.
> 
> Matthew has been busy drawing as well. Here are some recent pictures.


That's a good bit of cooking, and I'm sure it's very appreciated by all who will be consuming it.

Matthew's drawings just keep getting better and better, he definitely has a God given gift that he's developing quite well. 
I need to order a couple more packs before Christmas, my bff's mom that I send a pack most Christmas loves them also, I told her I'd send her some more this year as she loves to use them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I also was busy Monday after work with this precious little guy.


Oh what a cutie, and a lovely mommy too. 
Aren't those battery operated candles lovely? I have a couple of them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hopefully your DH will improve soon, no doubt the last few months have been very stressful


I'm adding my hopes to Bonnie's, keeping you all in prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We say potted plant unless the plant is pot, then it's pot plant???? If empty, it would just be a flower pot


LOL! David is wondering what us crazy knitting ladies and gentleman are really doing, as I was reading to him. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd say potted plant or houseplant for a plant in a pot and just pot or flowerpot for the empty one. But I think potted means something else in British English?
> 
> Cathy, glad to hear mum has rallied.
> 
> ...


We used to say that someone was potted if they were drunk.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We used to say that someone was potted if they were drunk.


Potty here is a bit crazy (don't know that it is used here often now). 
And of course Vicky and Brett will soon need a potty for Elizabeth.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, Matthews cat is great, looks like it could step off the page.

Marilyn, I'm glad you got the problem with the lot straightened out & things are progressing. Great you had a visit from your cousins, such fun to reconnect with family.

Margaret, I'm glad you have survived the storm with no damages, hope the weather improves soon

Well, I went to the painting class tonight, I enjoyed myself but am a total lost cause, I may try some more but this one is pretty sad????
Well I better get some sleep, DH has his gastroscopy tomorrow so have to be up at the crack of dawn as we have to be in North Battleford by 9:00-85 miles/130km away.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That would make a cute skirt for someone. Funny that DH thought it was a skirt; perhaps he thought for a child since you've been making so many baby things and that's why he was shocked it was for you. Just trying to help him dig himself out of the hole he's put himself in. LOL! On the other had it is a beautiful cowl!


Thank you Gwen I'm used to him , he is an expert at digging holes ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can see why he thought it was a skirt. Pretty pattern


Thank you Bonnie . It does look like a cowl on ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Pretty cowl, Sonja. I can see why hubby thought it's a skirt, and I agree with Gwen. I'll bet he thought it was for a child with all the baby things you make.
> 
> The shawl is dry, but my helper (DD) has gone out, so I'll have to get a picture tomorrow. I'm thinking I'll wait until the new thread starts tomorrow so as not to add something at the last minute. Tonight I hope to work out the border of the knit version. Most of the yarn is wound so nearly ready to go.


Thank you I too thought it looked like a skirt while knitting


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Just got back from trying to do banking, and our branch is closed due to flooding the other day causing roof to leak and take out all the electronics, so computers are down etc. So had to go further afield to get it done. We are so at the mercy of the weather in so many ways. Heard on news the storm over in Australia has its sights on New Zealand for Sunday. Hopefully in a much diminished fashion as it brushes past us into the Pacific Ocean.


Seems like you have all had a miserable Spring so far . Hopefully the storm is very weak by the time it gets to you and passes by quickly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Pretty cowl, Sonja. I can see why hubby thought it's a skirt, and I agree with Gwen. I'll bet he thought it was for a child with all the baby things you make.
> 
> The shawl is dry, but my helper (DD) has gone out, so I'll have to get a picture tomorrow. I'm thinking I'll wait until the new thread starts tomorrow so as not to add something at the last minute. Tonight I hope to work out the border of the knit version. Most of the yarn is wound so nearly ready to go.


Thank you Sorlenna . Looking forward to seeing pictures of your shawl , I've just started one thought I would knit one to use rather than a scarf


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> No problems he at my brothers place and as I haven't heard from David who stayed at our place last night I assume home is OK as well. Some areas still don't have after after the other night and some have lost power again.
> Now some areas are facing flooding around the state including residential areas.
> Rain has almost finished now but of course that won't be the end of the flood risk. Not near any of the rivers so don't anticipate any problems now for us.


Glad to hear that you are not at risk from any flooding ,I'm assuming neither are your daughters , ?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We say potted plant unless the plant is pot, then it's pot plant???? If empty, it would just be a flower pot


pot ? :sm06: Well maybe I should be careful when I say pot plant.... :sm06: :sm19:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> No wonder he gave you a funny look! And under those circumstances thinking you were delusional was very appropriate! What a sight it would be seeing trying to wear it as a skirt :sm02:
> 
> Seen the photo of it- it does look like a skirt so not as silly as it sounded. But yes it wouldn't quite fit you as a skirt! Looks lovely. And how much of that was from a pattern?


All of it I followed the pattern exactly . Makes a change for me ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> HI friends : Have been to the Doctors Monday and put on meds for this chest cold foster baby put on meds for a ear infection , we are both struggling to feel better. I am so ready to feel better again and get the little man feeling better !
> Sick of feeling under the weather. Haven't felt like crocheting or knitting . I even missed my Moms 83rd birthday party.
> Cool weather here today with no sun .
> Sonja will be praying for your family on Monday and through the coming months ahead.


Oh dear, I hope you both are feeling much better quickly now that you have been to the doctor. What a shame you had to miss your mum's birthday party.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just had a good chuckle . Husband took one look at my cowl on blocking board , said it was pretty and who was it for ? Told him it was for me and he gave me such a funny look . Said I was delusional and no way that would fit me . He thought it was a skirt and he's right no way would it fit me ????


LOL That's funny! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> wonderful news cathy - and she even saved room for dessert - a woman after my own heart. --- sam


Oh yes my mum ALWAYS has room for dessert or chocolate! I wonder where I get that from. LOL :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you are both feeling better soon.
> 
> GD shared her cold with me, I've been fighting it all week but today it feels like it's getting the better of me????I've been laying around for the last hour & feel a little better now. I better feel better later as I signed up for a learn to paint with watercolours class from7-10 this evening. I don't think I will do much for the rest of the afternoon.


I hope you did and do feel better by now. I think my cold was scared away yesterday with the shock of the phone call about mum and possible stroke. :sm06:

Mine didnt eventuate into anything worse.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I also was busy Monday after work with this precious little guy.


What a cute little guy nice to have some fun as well as all the help you do Mary .You and your family are fantastic friends to Bella and her family . The meals you cook for them sound delicious .

Mathew your drawing is turning out as beautiful as all the rest . Really look forward to seeing the progress of each one 
Thank you for sharing with us


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> This is what it looks like on the blocking board , does look a little like a skirt


Very nice Sonja. I guess it could be mistaken for a skirt ..... maybe..


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Yes, it does, but it's a lovely cowl.


Thank you Liz


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> No problems he at my brothers place and as I haven't heard from David who stayed at our place last night I assume home is OK as well. Some areas still don't have after after the other night and some have lost power again.
> Now some areas are facing flooding around the state including residential areas.
> Rain has almost finished now but of course that won't be the end of the flood risk. Not near any of the rivers so don't anticipate any problems now for us.


Thank goodness most of the rain has now passed. Glad all ok with you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just speaking to David. A branch has fallen from a tree in our back yard but fell in just the right place to cause no problems. He hasn't seen anything else. The garage where a lot of stuff is stored is dry so that is a relief as is the house.


Lucky that branch fell the way it did.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes that how I look at it too. That last trip to the hospital was very traumatic for her.
> 
> However, today she is totally back to normal. You wouldnt think there had been anything wrong only yesterday. When they got her up this morning all she kept saying was I am hungry..... so into activity room all happy and settled and ate porridge, yoghurt and raisin toast.! I am back home again and will catch up with few things to be done and relax relax.


That is good news Cathy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I have tried reading a bit each of these days. I made pizza casserole for my family and Bella's family yesterday. The guys ate every bit of ours. Tonight I made 3 pounds of taco meat for Bella's family along with cutting tomatoes and lettuce and grating cheese for the fixings of the tacos. I then cooked taco meat and fixings for our dinner. I cooked some pasta for Matthew since he doesn't eat tacos and he has been very helpful with making the extra meals.
> 
> Matthew has been busy drawing as well. Here are some recent pictures.


Fantastic as always Matthew! :sm24: And I love tacos. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I also was busy Monday after work with this precious little guy.


Aaww!! :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, that is a pretty cowl, though it sure would work well as a child's skirt also.
> I made this cowl into a child's skirt a few years ago. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cosy-neck-warmer


Thank you Kaye and thank you for the link another pretty neck warmer and skirt


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm adding my hopes to Bonnie's, keeping you all in prayers.


Thank you Kaye


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> The past few days have been a huge emotional journey. Early last week I went to see the lot where we were going to put our home and nothing was done so I called our sales person and she called the manager of the lot and the reply not to worry that everything was under control. Friday afternoon, at 6:10, I got the message that our home couldn't go on the lot we had picked as it was too expensive to take a couple of trees out. The home was set to be delivered on Monday. The manager of the sales company got on the phone and by 7 he had a lot for us to look at. We went out and approved the lot on Saturday morning. It rained on Sunday so the plot was too wet to place the home yet it was done Tuesday. We drove by on Wednesday and the home was on the lot. Then today I did a very quick walk through. The home is put together so now the inside needs to be finished, utilities hooked up and the ramp put in to name a few things. We have a move date of October 13. I am so pleased with the house. It is beautiful and will fit our needs very nicely.
> 
> The other exciting thing going is that Monday a group of my cousin came in town for a couple of days. They all live in California and I haven't seen them for about 10 years. We grew up together and were very close. It was so wonderful seeing them. We talked our heads off, laughed a lot and cried a little. I had been a bit discouraged with all the issues in my life, ie moving and DH's health to name a couple and I got a lot of encouragement and love from them and I appreciated it so much. One of my cousins has a very hard life with her husband and finances so her dear, wonderful brother gifted her with a ticket. That was just one of the wonderful blessings. I have a fresh outlook on life.
> 
> ...


Great that your home is finally on a lot and nearly ready to move in to. And lovely for you to be able to spend time with your cousins. Take care. 
:sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, Matthews cat is great, looks like it could step off the page.
> 
> Marilyn, I'm glad you got the problem with the lot straightened out & things are progressing. Great you had a visit from your cousins, such fun to reconnect with family.
> 
> ...


Wishing your husband good luck for his hospital appointment Bonnie and safe traveling
Also hope you are feeling a lot better when you wake up , no fun traveling when you feel rotten


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cathy, your DM has gumption.


 :sm24: Yes she does.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Very nice Sonja. I guess it could be mistaken for a skirt ..... maybe..


Thank you Cathy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Gwen. My mum told me a few years ago, when she used to say that she was getting past her use by date (which always made me laugh), dont be too upset when I go, I have had a long good life. And I know she has, gosh she has so far it to 92 and she has always had such a great attitude in life. She is a very positive type person. Always tried to find good in people even if there didnt seem to be much goodness there. LOL. I know I will be devastated when it is her time to go as we have gone through so very much together over the years. But I also know that I am VERY lucky to have had her this long.
> 
> Again any bad weather that was around yesterday missed us here again. Good. We only had a couple of showers of rain and pretty much nothing else to speak of.


Glad to hear your Mum is so much better today. The Nursing Home staff are right, she sounds like one tough old lady, but I agree with her attitude to life completely. After a long, good and happy life I see no point in prolonging it with medical intervention when you have reached your 90s. Sending you both lots of hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind thoughts for my mum. 

I have had a lazy afternoon. A friend popped in for cuppa. Have had a chat on Skype with Julie. :sm11: And lazed on the couch with crocheting.

We have had a couple of light showers of rain, no sun today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind thoughts for my mum.
> 
> I have had a lazy afternoon. A friend popped in for cuppa. Have had a chat on Skype with Julie. :sm11: And lazed on the couch with crocheting.
> 
> We have had a couple of light showers of rain, no sun today.


I think we are holding on to the sun for a bit longer Cathy . Definitly chillier on the mornings and evenings but during the day time while the sun is out it still feels quite warm . Even the beginning of the week when it was a bit wild the wind was warm not chilly .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think we are holding on to the sun for a bit longer Cathy . Definitly chillier on the mornings and evenings but during the day time while the sun is out it still feels quite warm . Even the beginning of the week when it was a bit wild the wind was warm not chilly .


I NEED that sunshine please Sonja! LOL :sm11:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> I just rang Nursing Home for an update. Mum ate all her soup, half her main meal and all the dessert. Good Grief! Nurse said she is very settled and also said gosh your mum is damm tough. Yep.


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank Gwen. She loves pintrest!


Gweniepooh said:


> I've seen online some shelves like that. Your daughter did an awesome job; really cute.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow, Bonnie You are hard working people!


Bonnie7591 said:


> We have a lot of our land rented out now so only 60 acres of crop this year or him to combine so only a day & a half but he's been hauling grain for the neighbor with his semi so has been doing that for a couple of weeks already.
> Depending on the weather, when we used to do it all ourselves it took about 2 full weeks.
> Our machinery was wearing out & to replace it is crazy expensive so DH said he wasn't working for the machinery dealers for the next 5 years & decided to rent the crop land. The last few years he has just been breaking up hay land, cropping it for a couple of years & then reseeding the hay. This year he broke up the last of that so should only have a few more years when he has any combining to do for himself as long as we can find people who will rent it.
> The guy who rents from us has about 5,000 acres of crop & 3 big combines & it usually takes him most of a month.
> Needless to say, by the time harvest is done everyone is ready for a rest!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bubba, I hope you both are feeling better every day!


Bubba Love said:


> HI friends : Have been to the Doctors Monday and put on meds for this chest cold foster baby put on meds for a ear infection , we are both struggling to feel better. I am so ready to feel better again and get the little man feeling better !
> Sick of feeling under the weather. Haven't felt like crocheting or knitting . I even missed my Moms 83rd birthday party.
> Cool weather here today with no sun .
> Sonja will be praying for your family on Monday and through the coming months ahead.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Too cute! At least he said it was pretty!!


Swedenme said:


> Just had a good chuckle . Husband took one look at my cowl on blocking board , said it was pretty and who was it for ? Told him it was for me and he gave me such a funny look . Said I was delusional and no way that would fit me . He thought it was a skirt and he's right no way would it fit me ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely!


Swedenme said:


> This is what it looks like on the blocking board , does look a little like a skirt


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> A rather nice photo of two Princes, thank you Onthewingsofadove!


 Very nice!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You are awesome, Mary, all that you do. Matthew's drawing is another masterpiece - he always captures the personality so well! Thanks for sharing the photos.


pacer said:


> I have tried reading a bit each of these days. I made pizza casserole for my family and Bella's family yesterday. The guys ate every bit of ours. Tonight I made 3 pounds of taco meat for Bella's family along with cutting tomatoes and lettuce and grating cheese for the fixings of the tacos. I then cooked taco meat and fixings for our dinner. I cooked some pasta for Matthew since he doesn't eat tacos and he has been very helpful with making the extra meals.
> 
> Matthew has been busy drawing as well. Here are some recent pictures.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Marilyn, how frustrating to have the last minute changes for your house, but I am so glad you got it sorted out. And what wonderful timing to have your cousins show up when you needed them! Talking and, especially laughing, is very therapeutic! I am excited for you to have a nice new place to live and be safe. Hugs!


Railyn said:


> The past few days have been a huge emotional journey. Early last week I went to see the lot where we were going to put our home and nothing was done so I called our sales person and she called the manager of the lot and the reply not to worry that everything was under control. Friday afternoon, at 6:10, I got the message that our home couldn't go on the lot we had picked as it was too expensive to take a couple of trees out. The home was set to be delivered on Monday. The manager of the sales company got on the phone and by 7 he had a lot for us to look at. We went out and approved the lot on Saturday morning. It rained on Sunday so the plot was too wet to place the home yet it was done Tuesday. We drove by on Wednesday and the home was on the lot. Then today I did a very quick walk through. The home is put together so now the inside needs to be finished, utilities hooked up and the ramp put in to name a few things. We have a move date of October 13. I am so pleased with the house. It is beautiful and will fit our needs very nicely.
> 
> The other exciting thing going is that Monday a group of my cousin came in town for a couple of days. They all live in California and I haven't seen them for about 10 years. We grew up together and were very close. It was so wonderful seeing them. We talked our heads off, laughed a lot and cried a little. I had been a bit discouraged with all the issues in my life, ie moving and DH's health to name a couple and I got a lot of encouragement and love from them and I appreciated it so much. One of my cousins has a very hard life with her husband and finances so her dear, wonderful brother gifted her with a ticket. That was just one of the wonderful blessings. I have a fresh outlook on life.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cute!


darowil said:


> Potty here is a bit crazy (don't know that it is used here often now).
> And of course Vicky and Brett will soon need a potty for Elizabeth.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is a long way to go, Bonnie. Hope it all goes well for you and your DH.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, Matthews cat is great, looks like it could step off the page.
> 
> Marilyn, I'm glad you got the problem with the lot straightened out & things are progressing. Great you had a visit from your cousins, such fun to reconnect with family.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> The past few days have been a huge emotional journey. Early last week I went to see the lot where we were going to put our home and nothing was done so I called our sales person and she called the manager of the lot and the reply not to worry that everything was under control. Friday afternoon, at 6:10, I got the message that our home couldn't go on the lot we had picked as it was too expensive to take a couple of trees out. The home was set to be delivered on Monday. The manager of the sales company got on the phone and by 7 he had a lot for us to look at. We went out and approved the lot on Saturday morning. It rained on Sunday so the plot was too wet to place the home yet it was done Tuesday. We drove by on Wednesday and the home was on the lot. Then today I did a very quick walk through. The home is put together so now the inside needs to be finished, utilities hooked up and the ramp put in to name a few things. We have a move date of October 13. I am so pleased with the house. It is beautiful and will fit our needs very nicely.
> 
> The other exciting thing going is that Monday a group of my cousin came in town for a couple of days. They all live in California and I haven't seen them for about 10 years. We grew up together and were very close. It was so wonderful seeing them. We talked our heads off, laughed a lot and cried a little. I had been a bit discouraged with all the issues in my life, ie moving and DH's health to name a couple and I got a lot of encouragement and love from them and I appreciated it so much. One of my cousins has a very hard life with her husband and finances so her dear, wonderful brother gifted her with a ticket. That was just one of the wonderful blessings. I have a fresh outlook on life.
> 
> ...


So glad that you are pleased with your new home and it will only be a couple of weeks before you can move in. Such an exciting time for you. How nice that you had a visit from your cousins. I'm sure there was a lot to catch up on after 10 years apart.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes that how I look at it too. That last trip to the hospital was very traumatic for her.
> 
> However, today she is totally back to normal. You wouldnt think there had been anything wrong only yesterday. When they got her up this morning all she kept saying was I am hungry..... so into activity room all happy and settled and ate porridge, yoghurt and raisin toast.! I am back home again and will catch up with few things to be done and relax relax.


That's good news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love - Hope you and the little one are feeling better today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:15 am and caught up.
> Gage came home from camp last night. Head achy and coughing g. He slept here and went back today for their final day.
> 
> Had no power today from 8am to 230 pm.
> ...


Vest is so cute. Sorry to hear that you aren't feeling well. Hope you haven't been overdoing it. Too bad that Gage is also under the weather. I think the two of you are run down. Maybe you need some kind of a tonic to get your energy up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, Matthews cat is great, looks like it could step off the page.
> 
> Marilyn, I'm glad you got the problem with the lot straightened out & things are progressing. Great you had a visit from your cousins, such fun to reconnect with family.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that your painting class wasn't what you expected. Is it a water colour class? I guess by now you and DH are on you way to N.Battleford. Hope all goes well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My SIL dropped in yesterday. She had just finished making cabbage rolls and apple cake and brought some of both to me. Very nice of her and I didn't have to cook dinner. Yay. Am off shortly to take Candy to the groomers. She's getting a bit straggly looking and badly needs a bath. Back later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear that you are not at risk from any flooding ,I'm assuming neither are your daughters , ?


No they are fine. 
Starting to see what impact it has had. South Australia has I think the wrost economic conditions of all Australia (though it is possible one is worse). So this is not good for a struggling economy. Hearing that some of our major industrial employers are having major issues and will be closed for a couple of weeks.
One positive thing for the state was that today a contract was signed with France for building submarines here in South Australia. Help make up for Holden's closing next year.
Means my beloved Doggies will need to find a new sponsor!
Tomorrow is the major Grand Final for the southern states especially. And as one of the teams are the Bulldogs and my teams colours as well I am barracking for them (and they haven't won a Grand Final since 1954 so time they did again).

Just found this sitting here unsent (I think!) from this morning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All of it I followed the pattern exactly . Makes a change for me ????


Are you sick? :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> No they are fine.
> Starting to see what impact it has had. South Australia has I think the wrost economic conditions of all Australia (though it is possible one is worse). So this is not good for a struggling economy. Hearing that some of our major industrial employers are having major issues and will be closed for a couple of weeks.
> One positive thing for the state was that today a contract was signed with France for building submarines here in South Australia. Help make up for Holden's closing next year.
> Means my beloved Doggies will need to find a new sponsor!
> ...


Most people I know here (yes I do have friends that like football LOL) are hoping for the Bulldogs to win also.

Good news about the contract, more jobs available. Things are as bad with jobs here too with Fords closing and also Toyota finishing in 2 years time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As usual you have been so busy helping others. Just more stars for your heavenly crown. You are such a good person. Matthew's drawing is so life like. This will be a fantastic card.

I'm down to row 136 of the mermaid; finishing up the fin/tail; short rows. I've not had any problem doing short rows in the past but have frogged back last night twice now; going to give it one more try today and if I mess it up again will finish it off as is which will look okay just not as the pattern has it. I'm thrilled with it. Will post a picture once finished.


pacer said:


> I have tried reading a bit each of these days. I made pizza casserole for my family and Bella's family yesterday. The guys ate every bit of ours. Tonight I made 3 pounds of taco meat for Bella's family along with cutting tomatoes and lettuce and grating cheese for the fixings of the tacos. I then cooked taco meat and fixings for our dinner. I cooked some pasta for Matthew since he doesn't eat tacos and he has been very helpful with making the extra meals.
> 
> Matthew has been busy drawing as well. Here are some recent pictures.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wht a cutie-patootie he is!


pacer said:


> I also was busy Monday after work with this precious little guy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, safe travels. Hope you continue with painting class.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh that is so my DH!


Poledra65 said:


> Because with most men, like my dh, figure if it's not a problem now, why deal with it now. :sm16:
> Then when it becomes a problem, it's suddenly "oh it needs fixed yesterday". lol Oh well, we love them anyway.
> Hope you have a great trip with great weather.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Most people I know here (yes I do have friends that like football LOL) are hoping for the Bulldogs to win also.
> 
> Good news about the contract, more jobs available. Things are as bad with jobs here too with Fords closing and also Toyota finishing in 2 years time.


Someone on the main forum posted and said she was going for them as well. ANd one of my KP friends here in Adelaide follows the same team as me- and is going for the Doggies for the same reason as me!
I suspect a lot of people will- though over here we do like to see non-Victorian teams win normally.

I'm heading off to bed so will see you all in my morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Whoops...think I mixed up DHs when I said I'd be praying for gastroscopy earlier. KNow I have been praying that it goes well and the "man upstairs" knew who I was suppose to be thinking of! Wishing him the best of luck.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, Matthews cat is great, looks like it could step off the page.
> 
> Marilyn, I'm glad you got the problem with the lot straightened out & things are progressing. Great you had a visit from your cousins, such fun to reconnect with family.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is the name of it and where can be pattern be gotten?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Someone on the main forum posted and said she was going for them as well. ANd one of my KP friends here in Adelaide follows the same team as me- and is going for the Doggies for the same reason as me!
> I suspect a lot of people will- though over here we do like to see non-Victorian teams win normally.
> 
> I'm heading off to bed so will see you all in my morning.


Goodnight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sorlenna . Looking forward to seeing pictures of your shawl , I've just started one thought I would knit one to use rather than a scarf


What one are you making? At the rate you knit, it should be done tomorrow????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie . It does look like a cowl on ????


Are you going to model it for us?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Are you sick? :sm02:


Think I am as I've just bought all the ingredients to make a quiche and some scones , best get myself off to the doctors :sm04:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you did and do feel better by now. I think my cold was scared away yesterday with the shock of the phone call about mum and possible stroke. :sm06:
> 
> Mine didnt eventuate into anything worse.


I'm glad you are feeling OK & your mom is doing better. As you said, she must be a tough old bird????

I wonder if what I have is partly allergies. I was out in the field with DH taking hm dinner & moving machinery & the grain dust is terrible. With all the combines running you can smell it in the air & I was also pulling some dead/ mouldy stuff in the garden & seemed to get worse after.
Don't feel so bad this morning but my throat is sore.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:



> Glad to hear your Mum is so much better today. The Nursing Home staff are right, she sounds like one tough old lady, but I agree with her attitude to life completely. After a long, good and happy life I see no point in prolonging it with medical intervention when you have reached your 90s. Sending you both lots of hugs.


When people are getting something out of life, it's great they live to a ripe old age but some in the nursing homes, death would be a blessing. I agree sometimes medical intervention isn't doing anyone a favour.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When people are getting something out of life, it's great they live to a ripe old age but some in the nursing homes, death would be a blessing. I agree sometimes medical intervention isn't doing anyone a favour.


Is it this morning DHs gastroscopy.
Yes I know I'm going to bed- I got distracted on the main forum talking about my Doggies (the type I don't need to feed or walk) just yell at next year when the football season starts again.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes that how I look at it too. That last trip to the hospital was very traumatic for her.
> 
> However, today she is totally back to normal. You wouldnt think there had been anything wrong only yesterday. When they got her up this morning all she kept saying was I am hungry..... so into activity room all happy and settled and ate porridge, yoghurt and raisin toast.! I am back home again and will catch up with few things to be done and relax relax.


Prayers answered!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think we are holding on to the sun for a bit longer Cathy . Definitly chillier on the mornings and evenings but during the day time while the sun is out it still feels quite warm . Even the beginning of the week when it was a bit wild the wind was warm not chilly .


Supposed to be really nice here today, 21C/70F but drizzling just now????& I just looked at the weather & it says SNOW next Thursday????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are you going to model it for us?


Well that was fun not . How do people take selfies my arms are just not long enough . I tried all ways to get a picture and this is best I could come up with that didn't have fingers in the way or cowl missing . I could either take a picture of my head and no cowl or cowl and no head


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well that was fun not . How do people take selfies my arms are just not long enough . I tried all ways to get a picture and this is best I could come up with that didn't have fingers in the way or cowl missing . I could either take a picture of my head and no cowl or cowl and no head


I have the same problem with selfies- and then I also look odd as I'm concentrating so much on the camera.
The 'skirt' looks good. Works well as a cowl :sm02:
Cowl and no head probably best as you are trying to show the cowl


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Supposed to be really nice here today, 21C/70F but drizzling just nowÃ°ÂÂÂ©& I just looked at the weather & it says SNOW next ThursdayÃ°ÂÂÂ©Ã°ÂÂÂ©Ã°ÂÂÂ³


Oh no don't know about you but I'm definitely not ready for winter to come yet . Hope your weathermen are like ours and Regulary get it wrong . Supposed to have gale force winds yesterday and to day and it's been beautiful and sunny . Got more of my borders dug up and a few plants replanted. We're it's bare I've put grass seed down to make the border smaller . Grass is very dry after the dry summer we have had


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I have the same problem with selfies- and then I also look odd as I'm concentrating so much on the camera.
> The 'skirt' looks good. Works well as a cowl :sm02:
> Cowl and no head probably best as you are trying to show the cowl


Glad I'm not the only one . Will definitley never become famous for taking selfies :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie, my allergies seem worse every year, all environmental and plants I never encountered before living here. Super annoying! We need to get more local honey. The arts and craft fair where we usually get it is this weekend and next, so we might get there. I'll have to look on the website and see if our honey guys will be there. I'm not paying to get in unless I know there's something I need to buy. They are in a new location this year also, a bit farther than before. So I look at it as a special trip, especially with Balloon Fiesta traffic all week. We usually get our honey at the arts fair the weekend after Thanksgiving but we've been out for a while.

The cowl looks good on you even headless, Sonja. Hee hee.

I need another cuppa and then jump in the shower before work. Hugs and blessings!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What one are you making? At the rate you knit, it should be done tomorrowðð


Don't think so as I have 2 other projects I want to do too and a pair of socks I need to finish too but this is a picture of the pattern I've started. 
Pluma shawlette free pattern on ravelry


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! Hush yo mouth! I'm still wearing flip-flops and the temp today is suppose to reach a perfect 78F (currently 67 at 11:22 a.m. We are finally cooling down to the perfect fall weather. IMHO



Bonnie7591 said:


> Supposed to be really nice here today, 21C/70F but drizzling just now????& I just looked at the weather & it says SNOW next Thursday????????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so funny Sonya. Love the lay of the cowl being worn but sure would love a head in the picture too! We need to get you one of those selfie sticks to take pictures with. I gave one to each of the grands last year but don't know if they've used them. I agree, getting a selfie with short arms are a problem here too!


Swedenme said:


> Well that was fun not . How do people take selfies my arms are just not long enough . I tried all ways to get a picture and this is best I could come up with that didn't have fingers in the way or cowl missing . I could either take a picture of my head and no cowl or cowl and no head


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful just like all your other work. I love the little pips or piques on the edge.


Swedenme said:


> Don't think so as I have 2 other projects I want to do too and a pair of socks I need to finish too but this is a picture of the pattern I've started.
> Pluma shawlette free pattern on ravelry


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love the cowl.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think we are holding on to the sun for a bit longer Cathy . Definitly chillier on the mornings and evenings but during the day time while the sun is out it still feels quite warm . Even the beginning of the week when it was a bit wild the wind was warm not chilly .


We've had a nice sunny day here too. Forecast is for more warm Indian Summer days in October but then arctic blasts could be starting as early as November and we are to have the coldest, snowiest winter for years! I really look forward to that (not). I'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I have the same problem with selfies- and then I also look odd as I'm concentrating so much on the camera.
> The 'skirt' looks good. Works well as a cowl :sm02:
> Cowl and no head probably best as you are trying to show the cowl


And from now on it will be known as the skirt :sm02: 
I think I can remember my mother saying something about a skirt she bought me when I was young and it was to long so I pulled it right up and rolled the top over , her remark was if you pull it any higher you will be wearing it round your neck . Well now I am wearing a skirt round my neck :sm04:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Most people I know here (yes I do have friends that like football LOL) are hoping for the Bulldogs to win also.
> 
> Good news about the contract, more jobs available. Things are as bad with jobs here too with Fords closing and also Toyota finishing in 2 years time.


The closing of Nissan and Ford, here, a number of years back, now, did not have a beneficial effect on us, and then Fisher and Paykel sold out to Haier, and went 'off-shore' - the face of industry just is not the same.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Bonnie, my allergies seem worse every year, all environmental and plants I never encountered before living here. Super annoying! We need to get more local honey. The arts and craft fair where we usually get it is this weekend and next, so we might get there. I'll have to look on the website and see if our honey guys will be there. I'm not paying to get in unless I know there's something I need to buy. They are in a new location this year also, a bit farther than before. So I look at it as a special trip, especially with Balloon Fiesta traffic all week. We usually get our honey at the arts fair the weekend after Thanksgiving but we've been out for a while.
> 
> The cowl looks good on you even headless, Sonja. Hee hee.
> 
> I need another cuppa and then jump in the shower before work. Hugs and blessings!


Thank you . 
Hope you get your honey


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love the cowl.


Thank you Joy I am pleased with how it turned out think it will go well over my coat and it's really warm could feel it while I was trying to take a picture


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just as it starts to get dark out goes the power. Well I thought our place will. Checked with Dabud. No. Maryanne no power in Rundle Mall the very centre if Adelaide.
> David has just heard the whole state is without power :
> That I think must be a first. Also right on meal preparation time!


Not good hope the power outage didn't last long and you are safe and dry


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our walk. Now to make craft room a bedroom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well that was fun not . How do people take selfies my arms are just not long enough . I tried all ways to get a picture and this is best I could come up with that didn't have fingers in the way or cowl missing . I could either take a picture of my head and no cowl or cowl and no head


I find phone selfies very difficult to get the right angle, I think that is why they invented those stick things. I usually use my camera now on delay function, balanced on my printer and a pile of books.

The cowl looks great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no don't know about you but I'm definitely not ready for winter to come yet . Hope your weathermen are like ours and Regulary get it wrong . Supposed to have gale force winds yesterday and to day and it's been beautiful and sunny . Got more of my borders dug up and a few plants replanted. We're it's bare I've put grass seed down to make the border smaller . Grass is very dry after the dry summer we have had


That should make your life easier! The grass looks greener than ours would be after a dry summer!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Today is my last eye injection (I hope) and I'm not supposed to have caffeine. Wouldn't you know that I'm craving a coffee. I'm afraid to even have decaf. Not sure if it is entirely caffeine-free. Off to have breakfast now. Back later.


No, decaf is not entirely caffeine free. And don't have any chocolate either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so annoyed. My appointment was for 8 for the stress test. They finally took me back ta 9:20 only to say that they noticed I kind of limp and they didn't think I would be able to do the stress test. They will call my doctor and have him order a different kind of stress test. What a wasted morning on top of no sleep. Going to eat breakfast and then nap.


Dislike. They will order the chemical stress test now. Same thing I had on December.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> We've had a nice sunny day here too. Forecast is for more warm Indian Summer days in October but then arctic blasts could be starting as early as November and we are to have the coldest, snowiest winter for years! I really look forward to that (not). I'll believe it when I see it!


I don't mind the snow prefer it to the wet miserable damp although I'm not to keen to walk on ice . But I'm sure I'll be moaning along with everyone else when the cold start. I think moaning about the weather is a British pastime :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your only problem is the power. Hope you & Cathy stay safe.
> I never let my car get much below 1/2 full of fuel in case the power should go out & we are stuck.
> 
> We just bought a generator, it arrived n Monday, we have been talking about it for a while & since they had a deal with a 10yr warranty included it seemed like a good time. DH is on the phone with a neighbour just now who is an electrician to see about getting it hooked up. A few years ago there was a tornado that took out a bunch of towers & just east of us was without power for 2 days, then a year later a bad ice storm left some without power for most of a week so one of these times it's going to get us too.


Glad you got the generator.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's just crazy! We had 2 purebred Labradors in the past & never paid that much & I think DS paid $500 for Kimber & she's a registered purebred!


The price for rescues here is high to. I guess maybe it's to discourage those who will use them as bait animals or something.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope your friend is safe on her cruise. As Cathy said, they should have known the storm was coming & taken precautions but it will sure wreck her holiday.
> 
> Very frosty here this morning but the sun is shining & no rain so that's a bonus. DH got done combining, GS has been out the last 2 days right after school so he could ride the combine with grandpa, he sure loves farming.
> 
> ...


I'm glad they got the harvest in. By this time your DH should be having his surgery. Prayers all go well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Power came on about 2 hours ago. I should be asleep but David's head woke him. In fact I will get off here and try sleeping. We are fine.
> Cathy I asked Maryanne if she wanted to come back here rather than be alone but she didn't.
> I may not be on much today but that is because I have Elizaberh.
> No idea at this stage what is going on outside or in the state.


Glad you are safe and have power again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I have just had a call from nursing home. They think mum has had a small stroke, droopy eye and very very drowsy. I am getting ready to go there now.... think of us.


Prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, sorry for your mom's trouble, prayers for her.
> 
> Fan, sorry you had water come in, blocked eve troughs can make such a mess. I hope there's no permanent damage & it can be fixed up before your trip,
> 
> ...


Wish I had known you needed to clean the headlight lenses. If you get white tooth paste and rub it on, let it dry, then buff it off, it does the same thing. Much cheaper. Glad you got it all done though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are doing ok apart from husband .ive noticed over the last couple of months that he is becoming very forgetful and it's really noticeable this last week I m hoping it's just stress and once we get past Monday he will start to get better


Always in my prayers. Hope it is just the stress.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yippee!!! I just finished the first of the mermaid blankets! I may knit some "shells" and attached the to it but for now am going to start the 2nd one. One down 2 to go! I was going to post pictures BUT since the KTP starts over in just a few hours I'll wait and post on the new one as a nod to the summary ladies hard work. Love you ladies!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yippee!!! I just finished the first of the mermaid blankets! I may knit some "shells" and attached the to it but for now am going to start the 2nd one. One down 2 to go! I was going to post pictures BUT since the KTP starts over in just a few hours I'll wait and post on the new one as a nod to the summary ladies hard work. Love you ladies!


I am so happy for you and look forward to seeing the finished piece. I am starting my third tail today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Always in my prayers. Hope it is just the stress.


Thank you Tami


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yippee!!! I just finished the first of the mermaid blankets! I may knit some "shells" and attached the to it but for now am going to start the 2nd one. One down 2 to go! I was going to post pictures BUT since the KTP starts over in just a few hours I'll wait and post on the new one as a nod to the summary ladies hard work. Love you ladies!


Well done , look forward to seeing pictures


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yippee!!! I just finished the first of the mermaid blankets! I may knit some "shells" and attached the to it but for now am going to start the 2nd one. One down 2 to go! I was going to post pictures BUT since the KTP starts over in just a few hours I'll wait and post on the new one as a nod to the summary ladies hard work. Love you ladies!


They do do a brilliant job :sm24: - it is such a help just to have to locate page 1, when you are hunting for whatever!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yippee!!! I just finished the first of the mermaid blankets! I may knit some "shells" and attached the to it but for now am going to start the 2nd one. One down 2 to go! I was going to post pictures BUT since the KTP starts over in just a few hours I'll wait and post on the new one as a nod to the summary ladies hard work. Love you ladies!


Thank you!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what it looks like on the blocking board , does look a little like a skirt


That would look so cute on a little girl as a skirt.

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The price for rescues here is high to. I guess maybe it's to discourage those who will use them as bait animals or something.


They are usually the ones with money. Lila cost me $170 out in AZ. She's worth every penny I've spent on her. Sounds like the rescue lady didn't want to rehome any.

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Caught up on two days worth. Had two night runs and am now in Grand Island, Nebraska. Looks like I may have to ask for an empty move for the weekend. But I did get some phone calls done to change address and such. Bought new straps to hold down the freight and a couple things for my DDs. 

Talk to you all later on the new tea party. 

Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oooh - hope i am not too early --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-426137-1.html#9699639


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A rather nice photo of two Princes, thank you Onthewingsofadove!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought it was funny too????
> We say plant pot for the pot but pot plant for a plant in a pot
> Try saying that quick if you can :sm09:


It was bad enough trying to read it! :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sorry that your painting class wasn't what you expected. Is it a water colour class? I guess by now you and DH are on you way to N.Battleford. Hope all goes well.


It was an acrylic class, the class was fine, I just can't draw a straight line????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Whoops...think I mixed up DHs when I said I'd be praying for gastroscopy earlier. KNow I have been praying that it goes well and the "man upstairs" knew who I was suppose to be thinking of! Wishing him the best of luck.


All went well, they apparently took a biopsy & DH thinks they said something about a hiatus hernia but he was drugged so not sure


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well that was fun not . How do people take selfies my arms are just not long enough . I tried all ways to get a picture and this is best I could come up with that didn't have fingers in the way or cowl missing . I could either take a picture of my head and no cowl or cowl and no head


Looks great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't think so as I have 2 other projects I want to do too and a pair of socks I need to finish too but this is a picture of the pattern I've started.
> Pluma shawlette free pattern on ravelry


That should be pretty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG! Hush yo mouth! I'm still wearing flip-flops and the temp today is suppose to reach a perfect 78F (currently 67 at 11:22 a.m. We are finally cooling down to the perfect fall weather. IMHO


I saw something on Facebook about you might live in Saskatchewan if you use your car seat warmer & wear flip flops at the same time???????? we just hate to give up the thought of summer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wish I had known you needed to clean the headlight lenses. If you get white tooth paste and rub it on, let it dry, then buff it off, it does the same thing. Much cheaper. Glad you got it all done though.


I tried with toothpaste last fall but didn't do much. Seems like this has really worked well


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

suppose to be the same here angelam - i am not looking forward to it. --- sam



angelam said:


> We've had a nice sunny day here too. Forecast is for more warm Indian Summer days in October but then arctic blasts could be starting as early as November and we are to have the coldest, snowiest winter for years! I really look forward to that (not). I'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, The wild weather isn't all bad, just found these red freesias outside in our garden, along with very mini orchid which is less than an inch long.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well that was fun not . How do people take selfies my arms are just not long enough . I tried all ways to get a picture and this is best I could come up with that didn't have fingers in the way or cowl missing . I could either take a picture of my head and no cowl or cowl and no head


It looks great Sonja. Shame you couldnt get your head in the photo. I am hopeless at taking selfies as well. I guess the young ones are good at it coz they they do it all the time. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

If any of you that have my email get an email from me, don't open it. My email has been hacked again. Now I have removed all my contacts/ Such a drag, but it is what it is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well that was fun not . How do people take selfies my arms are just not long enough . I tried all ways to get a picture and this is best I could come up with that didn't have fingers in the way or cowl missing . I could either take a picture of my head and no cowl or cowl and no head


I use a mirror and still the results are questionable. DH does a much better job.

Great cowl. You always knit such lovely things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And from now on it will be known as the skirt :sm02:
> I think I can remember my mother saying something about a skirt she bought me when I was young and it was to long so I pulled it right up and rolled the top over , her remark was if you pull it any higher you will be wearing it round your neck . Well now I am wearing a skirt round my neck :sm04:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yippee!!! I just finished the first of the mermaid blankets! I may knit some "shells" and attached the to it but for now am going to start the 2nd one. One down 2 to go! I was going to post pictures BUT since the KTP starts over in just a few hours I'll wait and post on the new one as a nod to the summary ladies hard work. Love you ladies!


Thanks Gwen- looking forward to seeing it soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Caught up on two days worth. Had two night runs and am now in Grand Island, Nebraska. Looks like I may have to ask for an empty move for the weekend. But I did get some phone calls done to change address and such. Bought new straps to hold down the freight and a couple things for my DDs.
> 
> Talk to you all later on the new tea party.
> 
> Kathy


You aren't too far away, only about 51/2 hours from us. David would normally be going through Grand Island on Sunday, but this week he's going to be heading up to North Dakota before heading east. Hopefully you'll get load that moves you, but several days in Grand Island, no matter how "decent" David said the truck stop is, has to be fairly boring.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, The wild weather isn't all bad, just found these red freesias outside in our garden, along with very mini orchid which is less than an inch long.


Ooh pretty.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finally caught up. Long busy day and guess who is sick now?! Heading to the new ktp. See you all there????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh pretty.


ditto.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> You aren't too far away, only about 51/2 hours from us. David would normally be going through Grand Island on Sunday, but this week he's going to be heading up to North Dakota before heading east. Hopefully you'll get load that moves you, but several days in Grand Island, no matter how "decent" David said the truck stop is, has to be fairly boring.


I can agree with David. I have been to Grand Rapids.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Kaye Jo and Julie, and here is one of my favourite roses named Just Joey which is in bloom now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo and Julie, and here is one of my favourite roses named Just Joey which is in bloom now.


How lovely, and how early!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo and Julie, and here is one of my favourite roses named Just Joey which is in bloom now.


They are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Supposed to be really nice here today, 21C/70F but drizzling just now????& I just looked at the weather & it says SNOW next Thursday????????????


 :sm06: If you somehow, tragically get snow, PLEASE do not send it this way. lol I am in no way ready for winter, let alone snow. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well that was fun not . How do people take selfies my arms are just not long enough . I tried all ways to get a picture and this is best I could come up with that didn't have fingers in the way or cowl missing . I could either take a picture of my head and no cowl or cowl and no head


That looks great! Cowl or neck skirt. lol 
Selfies are not easy, I can't get a good one for anything really.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't think so as I have 2 other projects I want to do too and a pair of socks I need to finish too but this is a picture of the pattern I've started.
> Pluma shawlette free pattern on ravelry


That's so pretty.


----------

